# يلا نقرا كتابنا المقدس (ينبوع ماء ينبع الى حياه ابدية )



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*+ سلام ونعمة +
اذيكم يا احلى اعضاء 
الموضوع ببساطة انى بقالى فترة حاسة بحزن شديد وبقاوح مع نفسى واقول بكرة هبقى كويسة 
وللاسف كل يوم الحزن بيزيد وده لانى بعيده عن ربنا وبطلت اصلى واقرا الكتاب المقدس 
لان الفرح الحقيقى والسعادة معاه هو بس *
*مش هنلاقيها غير بالعشرة مع ربنا والقعدة معاه
 والكلام وسماع صوته من خلال الكتاب المقدس
 وهو ده اللى بيدينا السلام والتعزية 
وبيخرجنا من احزاننا 
ربنا بعتلى جون اخويا الغالى اللى دايما بيفتقدنى 
لما يحس انى زعلانة او مخنوقة ويبعتلى صور معزية وايات جميلة 
وهو اللى لفت نظرى ان حزنى ده بسبب بعدى عن ربنا لانه دايما
 بيسألنى صليتى يا رورو اقوله بقالى فترة مبصليش 
بس ربنا حنين وبعته ليا فى الوقت المناسب 
واتفقنا ان انا وهو نبدأ نقرا فى الانجيل ونشجع بعض 
وجاتلى الفكرة اننا ليه منشاركش بقيت اخواتنا اللى اكيد محتاجين حد يشجعهم زينا 
وكلنا نمسك بإيد بعضنا ونبدأ مع بعض 
وربنا قال من اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة بإسمى هناك اكون فى وسطهم 
ومن هنا فكرنا اننا هنبدأ نقرا فى الانجيل العهد الجديد 
حاجة سهلة هناخد كل يوم اصحاح واحد 
مش هياخد من وقتنا كتير محتاجة كل اخواتى يشاركوا معانا 
ونقرا كلنا 
اللى هيشارك معانا يسجل دخوله فى الموضوع  ويقول هشارك 
اتمنى كلنا نشارك فى الموضوع 
وكمان يوميا كلنا هندخل 
نكتب ايه  من الاصحاح اللى هنحدده 
ونتأمل فيها كل واحد يقول الايه دى لمسته فى ايه 
يعنى دخولك وكتابتك للايه هو حضورك يوميا فى الموضوع 
يلا يا اخواتى نبدأ ورب المجد يكون معانا كلنا 
صلوا من اجل ضعفى  
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *+ سلام ونعمة +
> اذيكم يا احلى اعضاء
> الموضوع ببساطة انى بقالى فترة حاسة بحزن شديد وبقاوح مع نفسى واقول بكرة هبقى كويسة
> وللاسف كل يوم الحزن بيزيد وده لانى بعيده عن ربنا وبطلت اصلى واقرا الكتاب المقدس
> ...


:94::94::94:
اكيد احنا كلنا محتاجين
نقرا فالكتاب علشان نسمع صوت ربنا ليناا
امين ربنا يجعل الموضوع سبب بركة للجميع​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ياسلام عالفكرة الجميله
حلوة اووي بجد يارورو
مميزاتها كتيرة
اولا
اننا هنصلي كلنا مع بعض
ثانيا
 اننا كلنا هنقرا مع بعض في نفس الاصحاح
ثالثا
اننا كمان هنتأمل في ايات عجبتنا من الاصحاح اللي قريناه
رابعا
ان الموضوع جه في وقته يعني مع بداية الصيام 

بجد الفكرة عبقرية وارجو من المسؤل عن القسم التثبيت
لان الموضوع فعلا يستاهل لانه مهم ومفيد

وبعدين فيه ميزة خامسة صحيح
انك مش بس هتخدي تقيمات لأ و كمان حسنات
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





تسلم ايديكي بجد
ويسعدني اني انضم معاكم
عشان اخد بركة كبيرة
†​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هنبتدى نقرا  فايه يا رورووووووووو​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا 
حسنات اية دي جارة بتول ولا اية 
بس للاسف يمكن اتاخر في متابعتة معاكم 
بس انا طبعا مشارك
من مصر طبعا 
ايوة 
وكمان احلي تقييم 
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> هنبتدى نقرا  فايه يا رورووووووووو​


*هنبدأ عهد جديد يا جون 
انجيل متى بما اننا داخلين على الميلاد *​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *هنبدأ عهد جديد يا جون
> انجيل متى بما اننا داخلين على الميلاد *​


اوك هنبتدى امتى ؟؟؟


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> اوك هنبتدى امتى ؟؟؟


خير البر عاجلا​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> خير البر عاجلا​


:94:اوك يارب النشاط دا يكمل للاخر:94:​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> :94:اوك يارب النشاط دا يكمل للاخر:94:​


ان شاء الله
انا عن نفسي متحمسة جدا للفكرة
لانها هتفرق معايا كتير

ربنا يباركم:94:​


----------



## johna&jesus (25 نوفمبر 2013)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ان شاء الله
> انا عن نفسي متحمسة جدا للفكرة
> لانها هتفرق معايا كتير
> 
> ربنا يباركم:94:​


باذن ربنا 
صلاوتيك معانا


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*ان شاء الله هنبدا بكرة مع بعض 
على ما اخواتنا كلهم يشوفوا الموضوع ونبدا مع بعض 
علشان نبقى ماشيين فى نفس الاصحاح 
هنبدا متى الاصحاح الاول 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

johna&jesus قال:


> باذن ربنا
> صلاوتيك معانا


صلوات العدرا والقديسين:94:​


رورو ايهاب قال:


> *ان شاء الله هنبدا بكرة مع بعض
> على ما اخواتنا كلهم يشوفوا الموضوع ونبدا مع بعض
> علشان نبقى ماشيين فى نفس الاصحاح
> هنبدا متى الاصحاح الاول
> *​



تماام


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

معاكم بالطبع


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*
كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> كل سنه وأنتم طيبين*​


*وحضرتك طيب استاذى الغالى 
صيام مبارك 
*​


----------



## اليعازر (25 نوفمبر 2013)

انا مشارك..
ربنا يبارك تعبك.
.


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*أيوة يعنى هتقروا الكتاب الساعة كاااااااااااااااااام ؟؟؟

3 الفجر ؟؟

أنا ممكن أبقى معاكم لو 6 الفجر 

قبل كدة ما أعرفكمش*


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أيوة يعنى هتقروا الكتاب الساعة كاااااااااااااااااام ؟؟؟
> 
> 3 الفجر ؟؟
> 
> ...



*اايرو يا حبيبتى مش شرط كلنا نبقى فى نفس الوقت 
اقرى فى الوقت اللى يناسبك 
بس المهم تدخلى تكتبى الاية اللى لمستك 
هو ده تسجيل حضورك بالأية فهمتى عليا *


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *اايرو يا حبيبتى مش شرط كلنا نبقى فى نفس الوقت
> اقرى فى الوقت اللى يناسبك
> بس المهم تدخلى تكتبى الاية اللى لمستك
> هو ده تسجيل حضورك بالأية فهمتى عليا *



*فهمت عليكى

مشتركة طبعا*


----------



## mary naeem (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اكيد كلنا نشاركك الفرح المسيحي والروحي
ما فيش احن من ربنا ولا كلامة
ربنا معاكي ويرعاكي


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع 
وانا اتفقت مع اب اعترافى امبارح انى هابتدى اقراء فى الكتاب المقدس 
بس حكاية اصحاح واحد ... 
بحبحوها شوية ..
يعنى كل يوم بشارة ..


----------



## tamav maria (25 نوفمبر 2013)

ها نبتدي امتي يارورو
يلا فرصه والاعضاء كده نشيطه 
لحسن يزهقوا ويمشوا


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*اشكر ربى على افتقادة

اخد بركة المشاركة*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

بجد فكره جميله 
وجدت كلامك احلى من الشهد فأكلته 
عمرنا ما هنشبع من الكتاب المقدس اللى هو كلام ربنا لينا 
شكلك  هتكسبى ثواب فى ناس كتير 
ميرسى رورو جدا لفكرتك الجميله


----------



## candy shop (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اجمل فكره وبركه كبيره 
معاكوا بالتأكيد ​


----------



## bent el noor (25 نوفمبر 2013)

موضوع رائع رورو 
وده افضل وقت لقراية   رساله ربنا لينا كل يوم
ربنا يعوضك واحب اشارك معاكم


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

* ايه يا جماعة محدش بدا لسة ولا ايه 
*
*يلا عاوزين نبدا الاصحاح الاول بسيط جدا 
*
*منتظرة تاملاتكم 
*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

هبدأ انا بالاية دي 
فستلد ابنا وتدعوا اسمة يسوع
لانة يخلص شعبة من خطياهم 
المقصود بشعبة ليس اليهود فقط 

وهنا نتامل مش بس في شخص الرب يسوع فقط 
كمان القديس يوسف 
اللي انا مسمية (الشخصية المنسية )
قديس بمعني الكلمة صدق بوعد الرب علي لسان الملاك 
ولو تاملنا في قصية يوسف في الاناجيل الاربعة لنجد انة كان من اروع الشخصيات 
بس حبيت الفت انتباهكم علي هذا القديس 
اللذي تحمل كثير من المتاعب 
لان كل من يعظ في هذا الاصحاح يمر علية مرور الكرام يذكرة فقط ولا يذكر اعمالة تجاة والدة الالة وتجاة الرب يسوع 

​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*حبيبت اشاركم بالأيتين دووووووول *
* "ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الأمور. إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم      قائلًا: "يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك. لأن الذي حبل به فيها      هو من الروح القدس"."* (متى 20:1)
*لمسنى اوى الجزء ده اى انسان يقعد يفكر فى حبل العدرا مريم من الروح القدس 
ويوسف فرح بكلام الملاك ونفذ ما طلبه منه *
*    : "فستلد ابنًا وتدعو اسمه يسوع. لأنه يخلص شعبه من خطاياهم." ايه (21)*
*السيد المسيح يخلصنا من عقوبة الخطية ويصالحنا مع الله الاب 
ويدفع دمه فدائا عنا لنحياه معاه حياه ابدية **بعد ان موتنا الموت الجسدى بانفصالنا عنه *
*لان الخطية هى موت 
اى الانفصال عن الله
*​


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

جيتيلي من السما يارورو عشان انا من الناس الكسلانه
شويه مع ربنا 
واحنا كده هانشجع بعض لاننا بنقعد عالمنتدي وقت طويل
اكيد هشارك معاكي
وموضوعك مميز جدا مش عارفه ليه جيت اقيمه معرفتش
هاحاول تاني
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (25 نوفمبر 2013)

19 فَيُوسُفُ رَجُلُهَا إِذْ كَانَ بَارًّا، وَلَمْ يَشَأْ أَنْ يُشْهِرَهَا، أَرَادَ تَخْلِيَتَهَا سِرًّا.

يا له من قديس وكما قال عنه الكتاب بارا.
لقد تفكر ان يستر القديسة مريم ولم يرد ان يشهر بها او يذهب بها للكهنة كى ترجم .  وحتى لم يتركها ويرحل بل كان متفكرا ان يسترها .
ولذلك أطلعه الله عن سر التجسد والخلاص.

 20 وَلكِنْ فِيمَا هُوَ مُتَفَكِّرٌ فِي هذِهِ الأُمُورِ، إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لَهُ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً:«يَا يُوسُفُ ابْنَ دَاوُدَ، لاَ تَخَفْ أَنْ تَأْخُذَ مَرْيَمَ امْرَأَتَكَ. لأَنَّ الَّذِي حُبِلَ بِهِ فِيهَا هُوَ مِنَ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ. 21 فَسَتَلِدُ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ يَسُوعَ. لأَنَّهُ يُخَلِّصُ شَعْبَهُ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ».


----------



## اليعازر (25 نوفمبر 2013)

[Q-BIBLE]22وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: 23«هُوَذَا \لْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ \بْناً وَيَدْعُونَ \سْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ» (ﭐلَّذِي تَفْسِيرُهُ: اَللَّهُ مَعَنَا). [/Q-BIBLE]

نحن نرى بان الأحداث كما يخبرنا بها الانجيل هي تصديق لنبؤة الكتاب المقدس

"هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْنًا، وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ" (سفر إشعياء 7: 14

إذاً كلام ربنا الصادق لا يقبل لبساً، فها هي النبؤة قد تحققت والعذراء حبلت من الروح القدس وولدت ابناً هو الرب يسوع المسيح إلهنا ومخلصنا الذي هو معنا 
دائماً والذي ولد من البتول متجسداً ليخلصنا بفداءه لنا بموته على الصليب.
فلنردد دائماً اخوتي مع سمعان بطرس:

إلى من نذهب وكلام الحياة الأبدية عندك؟

.

.


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

"فيوسف رجلها إذ كان بارًا ولم يشأ أن يشهرها،
أراد تخليتها سرًا
"ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الأمور،
إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم، قائلًا:
يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك
لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس


ازاى الست العدرا احتملت نظرات الشك فى عيون القديس يوسف 
ومقالتش انها حمل الهى ومدافعتش عن نفسها 
وسابت ربنا هو اللى يرسل ملاكه ويقول للقديس يوسف الحقيقه 
فعلا استحقت لقب والدة الاله (تى ثيؤتوكوس ) 
وان يقال عن شهر كيهك الشهر المريمى


----------



## +ماريا+ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

"فيوسف رجلها إذ كان بارًا ولم يشأ أن يشهرها،
أراد تخليتها سرًا
"ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الأمور،
إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم، قائلًا:
يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك
لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس


ازاى الست العدرا احتملت نظرات الشك فى عيون القديس يوسف 
ومقالتش انها حمل الهى ومدافعتش عن نفسها 
وسابت ربنا هو اللى يرسل ملاكه ويقول للقديس يوسف الحقيقه 
فعلا استحقت لقب والدة الاله (تى ثيؤتوكوس ) 
وان يقال عن شهر كيهك الشهر المريمى


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

شوفتي يا رورو 
المواهب هتطلع اهة عن جزء من شخصية
القديس يوسف 
ولسة كمان فية كتير 
انا جبت سيرتة علشان يستحق الكثير من الاحترام والتبجيل  
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*



فلما استيقظ يوسف من  				النوم فعل كما أمره ملاك الرب، وأخذ امرأته 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ولم يعرفها حتى ولدت  				ابنها البكر. ودعا اسمه يسوع *


عجبتني اوي الايه دي

الجميل فيها ان يوسف سمع اللي ملاك الرب قالهوله
وقاله لا تخف ان تأخد امرأتك لان اللذي حمل به فيها من الروح القدوس
واول مااستيقظ من النوم نفذ اللي شافوا في الحلم بالحرف
ولم يعرفها حتي ولدت ابنها البكر يسوع المسيح..​


----------



## soso a (25 نوفمبر 2013)

روعه الفكره 

هبتدى معاكم وهحاول اشارك 
​


----------



## soso a (25 نوفمبر 2013)

نسيت اقول 

كل سنه وانتم طيبيين 

​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

"فيوسف رجلها إذ كان بارًا ولم يشأ أن يشهرها،

أراد تخليتها سرًا"  

كانت علامات الحمل قد بدأت تظهر على القدّيسة مريم، الأمر الذي كان كافيًا لإثارة الغضب، بل وتعطيه الشريعة حق تقديمها للكهنة لمعاقبتها بالرجم، لكنّه إذ كان بارًا، وقد لمس في القدّيسة عفّتها وطهارتها ارتبك للغاية. في حنو ولطف لم يفتح الأمر مع أحد حتى مع القدّيسة نفسها، ولا فكّر في طردها وإنما "أراد تخليتها سرًا" أيضًا تطليقها. فنحن نعرف أن الخطبة في الطقس اليهودي تعطي ذات الحقوق والالتزامات الخاصة بالزواج فيما عدا العلاقة الزوجيّة الجسديّة. هذا هو السبب لدعوة الملاك إيّاها "امرأتك"  

يُعلّق القديس يعقوب السروجي على هذا التصرّف النبيل من جانب القدّيس يوسف، قائلًا:

[نظر الشيخ إلى بطنها، تلك المخطوبة له، وتعجّب الصِدّيق!

رأى صبيّة خجولة عاقلة، فبقى داهشًا في عقله!

شكلها متواضع، وبطنها مملوءة، فتحيّر ماذا يصنع؟!

منظرها طاهر، ورؤيتها هادئة، والذي في بطنها يتحرّك!

طاهرة بجسدها، وحبلها ظاهر، فتعجّب من عفّتها والمجد الذي لها، وبسبب حبلها كان غاضبًا...

كان البار حزين القلب على حبل العذراء النقيّة، وأراد أن يسألها فاستحى... وفكّر أن يطلّقها سرًا 

ربّما يتساءل البعض، وهل من ضرورة لتخليتها سرًا؟ يجيب القديس جيروم بأن العلامات كانت واضحة، فإن لم يتخلَ عنها يُحسب مذنبًا حسب الشريعة، فإنه ليس فقط من يرتكب الخطيّة يتحمّل وزرها، وإنما من يشاهدها ولا يتخذ موقفًا منها[64].

"ولكن فيما هو متفكر في هذه الأمور،

إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر له في حلم، قائلًا:

يا يوسف ابن داود، لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك،

لأن الذي حبل به فيها هو من الروح القدس" .

إذ رأى الله ارتباك هذا البار مع سلوكه بحكمة ووقار أراد أن يطمئنه، فأظهر له ملاكًا في حلم يكشف له عن سرّ الحبل. إنه لم يقدّم له رؤيا في يقظته، [إذ كان متزايدًا جدًا في الإيمان وليس في حاجة إلى الرؤية

 القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي


----------



## روزا فكري (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنًا، ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل" الذي تفسيره:  	الله معنا."

دي كانت اول نبوه من النبوات تتحقق وكان يسوع هو المسيا المنتظر
اللي هايجي ويحمل خطايا شعبه
*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

"أما ولادة يسوع المسيح فكانت هكذا: لما كانت مريم أمه مخطوبة ليوسف، قبل أن يجتمعا، وجدت حبلى من الروح القدس."

*لما كان من المستحيل أن نصعد نحن إلى الله، نزل هو إلينا ليرفعنا إلى علوه*. ولما كان ليخلصنا يجب أن يموت أخذ جسدًا قابلًا للموت ليموت به عنا.

والمسيح ولد من عذراء بواسطة الروح القدس الذي هيأ أحشاءها وقدسها ليحل الكلمة فيها، فهو ليس من زرع بشر.

*وأهمية خطبة العذراء ليوسف:*

1-   يوسف من نسل داود فحين ينسب له المسيح يكون ابن داود (والعذراء أيضًا نسل داود)

2-   حتى لا تُرجم العذراء كزانية إذ توجد حبلى دون زواج طبقًا للشريعة.

3-   لكي تجد العذراء من يعينها خاصة أثناء رحلة هروبها إلى مصر.

*ملحوظه* : المسيح وُلِدَ رجلًا ووُلِدَ من امرأة فهو لا يحتقر جنس البشر بل يكره الخطية.

القس أنطونيوس فكري


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

"كيف خُطبت السيدة العذراء مريم إلى القديس يوسف النجار بالرغم من أنها نذرت البتولية؟ 
 ولماذا خُطِبَت إلى شيخ كبير السن كالقديس يوسف النجار؟".

فهي قد خُطِبَت للقديس يوسف النجار لكي يحفظها في بيتِه وليس لكي يتزوّجها كزوجة.  
بدليل 
أنها قالت "لَسْتُ أَعْرِفُ رَجُلًا"  .  
وقد كانت فتاة يتيمة ليس لها أقارب تعيش بينهم، وكانت في السابق تُرَبّى في الهيكل، والبنت في الهيكل تُربى إلى سن معينة، ثم تترك الهيكل..  فلهذا أصبحت في حِفظ رجلٌ كبير السن هو يوسف النجار.


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

قال القديس أمبروسيوس فى موضوع خطوبة العذراء مريم ليوسف النجار:

"ربما لكى لا يظن إنها زانية. ولقد وصفها الكتاب بصفتين فى أن واحد، انها زوجة وعذراء. فهى عذراء لأنها لم تعرف رجلاً، وزوجة تحفظ مما قد يشوب سمعتها، فإنتفاخ بطنها يشير إلى فقدان بتوليتها (فى نظر الناس). هذا وقد اختار الرب ان يشك فى نسبه الحقيقى عن ان يشكوا فى طهارة أمه لم يجد داعياً للكشف عن شخصه على حساب سمعة والدته".

ويضيف "هناك سبباً أخر لا يمكن اغفاله وهو ان رئيس هذا العالم لم يكتشف بتولية العذراء فهو إذا رأها مع رجلها، لم يشك فى المولود منها، وقد شاء الرب ان ينزع عن رئيس هذا العالم معرفة هذا السر الإلهى.


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

نهتم* بالقديس يوسف النجار*

الذى تحمل الآلام الكثيره من أجل تربيه الطفل يسوع 
والأهتمام بأمنه وأمانه 
بركه وشفاعه القديس يوسف النجارتكون معنا جميعا
آمين
 


*ولذا أنصحكم بقراءه هذا الكتاب*

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=198039


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*




*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (25 نوفمبر 2013)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> *​


*استاذى الغالى ميرسى جدا على تعب محبتك 
وخدمتك ربنا يباركك

*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 نوفمبر 2013)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *استاذى الغالى ميرسى جدا على تعب محبتك
> وخدمتك ربنا يباركك
> 
> *​


*
ربنا يخليكى
أنتى السبب فى حصولنا على بركه القراءه والبحث
ربنا لا ينسى تعب خدمتك أبدا​*​


----------



## ابن يسوعنا (25 نوفمبر 2013)

اللة عليك يا استاذنا 
الرب يباركك
فعلا انا مكنش عندي نص المعلومات دي 
لانة بتامل القصص كويس 
وادقق في الشخصية كويس 
حضرتك سبب بركة ليا وللكثيرين ربنا يدوم عطاءك ومحبتك الغالية 
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 نوفمبر 2013)

*وَهَذَا كُلُّهُ كَانَ لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ مِنَ الرَّبِّ بِالنَّبِيِّ: هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ وَتَلِدُ ابْناً وَيَدْعُونَ اسْمَهُ عِمَّانُوئِيلَ.

هُوَذَا الْعَذْرَاءُ تَحْبَلُ: ها حواء تحبل ..... ليس كما حبلت حواء الأولى .... فالأولى حبلت بالشهوة .... (فَرَأَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ أَنَّ الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةٌ لِلأَكْلِ وَأَنَّهَا بَهِجَةٌ لِلْعُيُونِ وَأَنَّ الشَّجَرَةَ شَهِيَّةٌ لِلنَّظَرِ. فَأَخَذَتْ مِنْ ثَمَرِهَا وَأَكَلَتْ وَأَعْطَتْ رَجُلَهَا أَيْضاً مَعَهَا فَأَكَلَ.) ..... أما حواء الثانية فقد حبلت بالاتحاد بالثلوث القدوس ...... فهى أبنة الآب .... وأم الأبن .... وعروس الروح القدس ..... لذا كانت كاملة فى حبلها .... كما كانت كاملة فى حياتها وفضائلها 
حواء الأولى فصلت بنى آدم عن السماء ..... أما حواء الثانية ... فقد وحدت بنى آدم بالسماء ... بل قدمت للبشرية من جعلهم شركاء فى الطبيعة الإلهية ....*


----------



## johna&jesus (26 نوفمبر 2013)

هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل» (الذي تفسيره الله معنا).


----------



## R.O.R.O (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*متى الاصحاح التانى *
* "وأتوا إلى البيت، ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. فخروا وسجدوا له ثم      فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا: ذهبًا ولبابًا ومرًا.(متى 11:2)*
*المجوس قبل هداياهم قدموا قلوبهم وسجدوا له.
 هم نفذوا الناموس وهم الأمم، فهم لم يحضروا أمام الرب فارغين *
*ذهبًا : إشارة لأنه ملك بالرغم من مظاهر البساطة التي كان فيها فقد شعر المجوس *
*أنه  ملك،*
*مملكة المسيح  لم تكن من هذا ا**لعالم وهو رفض أن يجعلوه ملكا*
*ولكن بينما كان المسيح في مظاهر الوداعة والتواضع 
كانت السماء تشهد له،   *
*فالملائكة ترنم "المجد لله في الأعالي" *
*لبانا*:* إشارة لكهنوته وكاهن أي شفي**ع فهو صار شفيعا لجنسنا البشري عند      الله الآب**
مرا:  إشارة لآلامه وإشارة لأنه نبي*
*والمر يستخدم في تحنيط الموتى إشارة لقبوله الموت ولكن      المر رائحته طيبة جدا إشارة لطاعة المسيح*
​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (26 نوفمبر 2013)

9 فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا مِنَ الْمَلِكِ ذَهَبُوا. وَإِذَا النَّجْمُ الَّذِي رَأَوْهُ فِي الْمَشْرِقِ يَتَقَدَّمُهُمْ حَتَّى جَاءَ وَوَقَفَ فَوْقُ، حَيْثُ كَانَ الصَّبِيُّ.
العدد ده كل ماأقراه اقف قدامه 
ليه المجوس بس اللى شافوا النجم ؟
ليه مش بنى اسرائيل ؟
هل بنى اسرائيل شافوه وقالوا ده زى أى نجم عادى ؟
المجوس كانت لديهم نبؤة عن ملك عظيم وعندما رأو العلامة صدقوا وسافروا مسافات بعيدة حتى يذهبو ويسجدو له .
اليهود كانت لهم مئات النبوات عن المخلص ولم يصدقو كان فى وسطهم ولم يروه .
أعطنا ياربى أن نرى علاماتك ونصدقها .
أجعل يارب نجمك يتقدم طريقنا حتى نصل أليك ونعيش عند قدميك.


----------



## soul & life (26 نوفمبر 2013)

ميرسى يا رورو فكرة جميلة وبركة عظيمة صدقينى ربنا يباركك حبيبتى انا بالتاكيد هبتدى اقرا معاكم واكيد مشاركة بس يتصلح جهازى وابتدى يوميا  اشارك معكم .. كل سنة وانتم طيبين بركة الصوم تكون معكم وفى بيوتكم جميعا


----------



## candy shop (26 نوفمبر 2013)

" يابيت لحم  أرض يهوذا ما انت الصغرى فى مدن يهوذا لان منك يخرج  رئيس يرعى شعبى اسرائيل "
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*وَبَعْدَمَا انْصَرَفُوا إِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ قَدْ ظَهَرَ لِيُوسُفَ فِي حُلْمٍ قَائِلاً: قُمْ وَخُذِ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ وَاهْرُبْ إِلَى مِصْرَ وَكُنْ هُنَاكَ حَتَّى أَقُولَ لَكَ. لأَنَّ هِيرُودُسَ مُزْمِعٌ أَنْ يَطْلُبَ الصَّبِيَّ لِيُهْلِكَهُ, فَقَامَ وَأَخَذَ الصَّبِيَّ وَأُمَّهُ لَيْلاً وَانْصَرَفَ إِلَى مِصْرَ

الرب يسوع يهرب إلى مصر ......لماذا مصر يا رب؟؟؟؟
مصر حينئذ كانت تعبد عديد من الآلهة ..... أى شعب وثنى
مصر كانت تحت حكم الرومان .... مثلها مثل أرض إسرائيل .... فالوضع متماثل ...
مصر بعيدة ..... فالأردن ولبنان وسوريا أقرب من مصر ...... فلماذا مصر ....
الرب ظهر لموسى فى سيناء المصرية ......
الرب ظهر لإيليا فى أرض سيناء .... المصرية
مصر انقذت شعب إسرائيل من المجاعة فى زمن يوسف
مصر أستقبلت أبونا إبراهيم ومكث فيها قرابة عام
من مصر أخذ إبراهيم هاجر لينجب منها إسماعيل
مصر .... والمسيح ...... علاقة منذ بدء التاريخ النبوى ...
وستظل حتى نهاية التاريخ النبوى ( هَذَانِ لَهُمَا السُّلْطَانُ أَنْ يُغْلِقَا السَّمَاءَ حَتَّى لاَ تُمْطِرَ مَطَراً فِي أَيَّامِ نُبُوَّتِهِمَا، وَلَهُمَا سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الْمِيَاهِ أَنْ يُحَوِّلاَهَا إِلَى دَمٍ، وَأَنْ يَضْرِبَا الأَرْضَ بِكُلِّ ضَرْبَةٍ كُلَّمَا أَرَادَا, وَمَتَى تَمَّمَا شَهَادَتَهُمَا فَالْوَحْشُ الصَّاعِدُ مِنَ الْهَاوِيَةِ سَيَصْنَعُ مَعَهُمَا حَرْباً وَيَغْلِبُهُمَا وَيَقْتُلُهُمَا, وَتَكُونُ جُثَّتَاهُمَا عَلَى شَارِعِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ الَّتِي تُدْعَى رُوحِيّاً سَدُومَ وَمِصْرَ، حَيْثُ صُلِبَ رَبُّنَا أَيْضاً.رؤ 11/6-8)*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

انصراف المجوس

*"ثم إذ أوحي إليهم في حلم أن لا يرجعوا إلى هيرودس،

انصرفوا في طريق أخرى إلى كورتهم"  *

في بساطة الإيمان قبِل هؤلاء الرجال ما أُوحيَ إليهم في حلم، ولم يتشكّكوا في الطفل. بالإيمان تركوا طريقهم الذي قدموا منه، ليسيروا في طريق أخرى، حتى لا يلتقوا بهيرودس، مقدّمين للمؤمنين مثلًا حيًا للنفس عندما تلتقي بالسيّد المسيح، إذ لا تعود تسلك في طريقها القديم حيث هيرودس (إبليس) يملك. ويرى الأب غريغوريوس الكبير[  إن هذا الطريق الجديد إنّما هو طريق الفردوس، الذي تلتزم النفس أن تسلكه خلال لقائها مع ربّنا يسوع. ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [لنرجع بعيدًا عن هيرودس صاحب السلطان الزمني إلى حين، فنأتي إلى المسكن الأبدي، إلى مدينتنا السمائيّة 

في مرارة أقول إنه ليس شيء يحزن قلب الله مثل أن يرى منّا مجوسًا قد شاهدوا النجم السماوي، واستنار قلبهم وانطلقوا إلى حيث يوجد المخلّص، فانتزع عنهم كل تغرّب عن الله، وصاروا قريبين جدًا للآب، يحلّ فيهم ويجعلهم مقدّسا له بروحه القدّوس، لكنهم للأسف بعد أن قدّموا حياتهم هدايا ثمينة يفرح بها الرب، عادوا مرتدّين إلى طريق هيرودس، أيضًا إلى أعمال إنسانهم القديم وخضوعهم لإبليس، وكأنه - إن صح هذا التعبير - يسلّمون مسيحهم الداخلي لهيرودس، فيبيد منهم العدوّ ثمر نعمة الله السماويّة فيهم. في مرارة يوبّخهم الرسول بولس، قائلًا: "من خالف ناموس موسى، فعلى شاهدين أو ثلاثة شهود يموت بدون رأفة، فكم عقابًا أشرّ تظنّون أنه يُحسب مستحقًا من داس ابن الله، وحَسِبَ دم العهد الذي قُدِّس به دنسًا، وازدرى بروح النعمة؟" (عب 10: 28-29). إذن ليتنا لا نرتدّ إلى طريق هيرودس المخادع، فلا نسلّم يسوعنا الداخلي في يديه فيصلب مرّة ثانية - إن صح التعبير - ويشهّر به بسببنا، وينطفئ الروح الذي فينا.


*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* لماذا هرب السيّد المسيح إلى مصر؟*



*أولًا: *الهروب إلى مصر يمثّل حلقة من حلقات الألم التي اجتازها القدّيس يوسف بفرحٍ، فإن كان الوحي قد شهد له بالبرّ، فإن حياة البرّ تمتزج بالآلام دون أن يفقد المؤمن سلامة الداخلي. يُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على كلمات الملاك ليوسف، قائلًا: [لم يتعثّر يوسف عند سماعه هذا، ولا قال: هذا أمر صعب، ألم يقل لي إنه يخلّص شعبه، فكيف لا يقدر أن يخلّص نفسه، بل نلتزم بالهروب، ونقطع رحلة طويلة، ونقطن في بلد آخر؟ فإن هذا يناقض ما وعدت به! لم يقل شيئًا من هذا، لأنه رجل إيمان! بل ولا سأل عن موعد رجوعه، إذ لم يحدّده الملاك، بل قال له: "وكن هناك حتى أقول لك". لم يحزن بل كان خاضعًا ومطيعًا يحتمل هذه التجارب بفرح. هكذا يمزج الله الفرح بالتعب، وذلك مع كل الذين يتّقونه... مدبّرًا حياة الأبرار بمزج الواحدة بالأخرى. هذا ما يفعله الله هنا... فقد رأى يوسف العذراء حاملًا، فاضطرب وبدأ يشك... وفي الحال وقف به الملاك وبدّد شكّه ونزع عنه خوفه. وعندما عاين الطفل مولودًا امتلأ فرحًا عظيمًا، وتبع هذا الفرح ضيق شديد إذ اضطربت المدينة، وامتلأ الملك غضبًا يطلب الطفل. وجاء الفرح يتبع الاضطراب بظهور النجم وسجود الملوك. مرّة أخرى يلي هذا الفرح خطر وخوف لأن هيرودس يطلب حياة الطفل، والتزم يوسف أن يهرب إلى مدينة أخرى 

هذه هي صورة الحياة التقوىّة الحقيقية، هي مزيج مستمر من الضيقات مع الأفراح، يسمح بها الرب لأجل تزكيتنا ومساندتنا روحيًا، فبالضيق نتزكّى أمام الله، وبالفرح نمتلئ رجاءً في رعاية الله وعنايته المستمرّة.



*ثانيًا: *هروب السيّد المسيح من الشرّ أكّد حقيقة تجسّده، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لو أنه منذ طفولته المبكّرة أظهر عجائب لما حُسب إنسانًا 



*ثالثًا:* هروبه كممثّل للبشريّة يقدّم لنا منهجًا روحيًا أساسه عدم مقاومة الشرّ بالشرّ، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن النار لا تطفأ بالنار بل بالماء.



*رابعًا:* كانت مصر رائدة العالم الأممي، فكانت بفرعونها تُشير في العهد القديم إلى العبوديّة، بخصوبة أرضها تُشير إلى حياة الترف ومحبّة العالم. كان يمكن للسيّد أن يلتجئ إلى مدينة في اليهوديّة أو الجليل، لكنّه أراد تقدّيس أرض مصر، ليقيم في وسط الأرض الأمميّة مذبحًا له. في هذا يقول إشعياء النبي: "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة خفيفة سريعة، وقادم إلى مصر، فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه، ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها... في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر، وعمود للرب عند تُخُمها، فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر... فيُعرف الرب في مصر، ويَعرف المصريّون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويقدّمون ذبيحة وتقدمة، وينذرون للرب نذرًا ويوفون به... مبارك شعبي مصر" (إش 19). اهتم الوحي بهذه الزيارة الفريدة، بها صارت مصر مركز إشعاع إيماني حيّ. وكما خزن يوسف في مصر الحنطة كسندٍ للعالم أثناء المجاعة سبع سنوات، هكذا قدّم السيّد المسيح فيض نعم في مصر لتكون سرّ بركة للعالم كله، ظهر ذلك بوضوح خلال عمل مدرسة الإسكندريّة وظهور الحركات الرهبانيّة والعمل الكرازي. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هلمّوا إلى برّيّة مصر لتروها أفضل من كل فردوس! ربوات من الطغمات الملائكيّة في شكل بشري، وشعوب من الشهداء، وجماعات من البتوليّين... لقد تهدّم طغيان الشيطان، وأشرق ملكوت المسيح ببهائه! مصر هذه أم الشعراء والحكماء والسحرة... حصّنت نفسها بالصليب! السماء بكل خوارس كواكبها ليست في بهاء برّيّة مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النُسّاك... على أيّ الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي بكل خوارس كواكبها حاربت ليست في بهاء برية مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النساك... على أي الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي حاربت الله في برود فعبدت القطط، وخافت البصل، وكانت ترتعب منه، مثل هذا يدرك قوّة المسيح حسنًا  

يتحدّث أيضًا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن هذه الزيارة المباركة لمصر لتقديسها، فيقول: [إذ كانت مصر وبابل هما أكثر بلاد العالم ملتهبتين بنار الشرّ، أعلن الرب منذ البداية أنه يرغب في إصلاح المنطقتين لحسابه، ليأتي بهما إلى ما هو أفضل، وفي نفس الوقت تتمثل بهما كل الأرض، فتطلب عطاياه، لهذا أرسل للواحدة المجوس، والأخرى ذهب إليها بنفسه مع أمه.] كما يقول: [تأمّل أمرًا عجيبًا: فلسطين كانت تنتظره، مصر استقبلته وأنقذته من الغدر 

*القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* "ولما ولد يسوع في بيت لحم اليهودية، في أيام هيرودس الملك، إذا مجوس من المشرق قد جاءوا إلى أورشليم."*

*بيت لحم*= بيت الخبز فهو جاء إلينا خبزًا سماويًا يتناوله الجياع والعطاش إلى البر. في اتضاع كامل قَبِلَ الرب يسوع أن يولد ولادة مجهولة. في قرية صغيرة، فهو قد أخلى ذاته أخذًا صورة عبد (2كو9:8+ في7:2). 
وبيت لحم هي مدينة الملك داود، حيث مسحه صموئيل النبي ملكًا على إسرائيل. وفيها ولد المسيح الملك من نسل داود. ونلاحظ أن متى لا يتكلم عن الناصرة فهو يقدم المسيح الملك نسل داود الملك.


*ولما ولد*= ولد المسيح سنة 4 ق.م. 

_* القس أنطونيوس فكري
*_


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* ما هو هذا النجم*:- يقول القديس فم الذهب أنه لم يكن نجمًا حقيقيًا كسائر النجوم، إنما هو ملاك ظهر في هيئة نجم ليهدي المجوس العاملين في الفلك وذلك:

1-   لأن مسار هذا النجم الذي ظهر مختلف مع مسار حركة النجوم الطبيعية.

2-   كان النجم يسطع في الظهيرة والشمس مشرقة.

3-   كان يظهر أحيانًا ويختفي في أحيان أخرى.

4-   كان يرتفع حينًا وينخفض حينًا فهو قادهم إلى البيت الذي فيه المسيح تمامًا.

أما أوريجانوس فيرى أنه أحد المذنبات، وهذا الاحتمال بعيد للأسباب السابقة.

*
القس أنطونيوس فكري*


----------



## النهيسى (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* لماذا استخدم الله النجم؟*

1- الله يكلم كل إنسان باللغة التي يفهمها، فكما تحدث مع التلاميذ عن طريق صيد السمك الوفير وتكلم مع قسطنطين الملك المحارب وأراه علامة الصليب قائلًا بهذا تغلب فعرف المسيح وآمن به، وتحدث مع اليهود بالنبوات ومع اليونانيين بالفلسفة يكلم الله المجوس الذين لا يفهمون سوى لغة النجوم عن طرق نجم، وهكذا يكلمنا الله من خلال أعمالنا ودراساتنا ومنازلنا كل اليوم.

2- حين وصلوا لليهودية توقف النجم عن إرشادهم فسألوا اليهود ليرشدوهم فذاع الخبر، وبهذا تكلم الله مع شعبه من اليهود ليعرفوا نبأ الميلاد فلا يكون لهم عذر.

3-   الله كلم المجوس عن طريق نجم، وكلم الرعاة عن طريق ملائكة، الكل تكلم من السماء.

4- ربما شعر المجوس أن تعاويذهم قد أبطلت حين ولد المسيح، فأدركوا أن أمرًا يفوق السحر قد حدث في العالم، وتذكروا نبوة بلعام، فطلبوا أن يروا نجمًا هو كوكب يعقوب الذي حدثهم عنه أبوهم بلعام (عد17:24)، ليدركوا أين هو هذا المولود فيذهبوا إليه فأراهم الله بحسب طلبهم، وحسب ما يفهموه. فهم بحسب مفاهيمهم فهموا نبوة بلعام حرفيًا. فهم فهموا قوله كوكب من يعقوب أن هناك نجمًا سيظهر.

5-   ربما هم عرفوا موعد مولد المسيح من نبوة دانيال الذي كان كبيرًا للمجوس.

6- الله أخرج من الجافي حلاوة، فالمجوس استخدموا النجوم بطريقة خاطئة ولكن ها هو الله يرشدهم عن طريقها على مكان المسيح.   وكان هؤلاء المنجمون يعتقدون أن لكل شخص نجمًا يُسَيِّر حياته، ولكن نرى هنا أن النجم لم يحدد مصير المسيح، بل أن المسيح هو الذي كان يقود النجم.

ما هو هذا النجم:- يقول القديس فم الذهب أنه لم يكن نجمًا حقيقيًا كسائر النجوم، إنما هو ملاك ظهر في هيئة نجم ليهدي المجوس العاملين في الفلك وذلك:

1- لأن مسار هذا النجم الذي ظهر مختلف مع مسار حركة النجوم الطبيعية.

2- كان النجم يسطع في الظهيرة والشمس مشرقة.

3- كان يظهر أحيانًا ويختفي في أحيان أخرى.

4- كان يرتفع حينًا وينخفض حينًا فهو قادهم إلى البيت الذي فيه المسيح تمامًا.

أما أوريجانوس فيرى أنه أحد المذنبات، وهذا الاحتمال بعيد للأسباب السابقة.

*
القس أنطونيوس فكري *


----------



## روزا فكري (26 نوفمبر 2013)

* "وأتوا إلى البيت، ورأوا الصبي مع مريم أمه. فخروا وسجدوا له ثم  	فتحوا كنوزهم وقدموا له هدايا: ذهبًا ولبابًا ومرًا.

واحنا يارب كمان بنقدملك تسابيحنا وصلاتنا وشكرنا عشان احنا مانملكش غيرهم
وياريت تقبلهم مننا
*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (26 نوفمبر 2013)

بعدما انصرفوا اذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا قم و خذ الصبي
 و امه و اهرب الى مصر و كن هناك حتى اقول لك لان هيرودس مزمع ان يطلب الصبي ليهلكه

مين اللى يهر رب المجد بنفسه يهرب من مين من عبد من شوية تراب 
ربنا قادر على الاقوى من هيرودس لكنه تواضع عجيب 
وبيعلمنا نهرب من الشر والخطيه لأنها 
طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (26 نوفمبر 2013)

*كلام جميل جداً وفكرة رائعة *
*كلام الرب روح وحياة الى كل من يريد ان يبحر *
*الى ملكوت السموات والكتاب المقدس هو جواز المرور*
*لنا جميعاً وبه الى الأبدية سيكون لجميعنا العبور*
*أنا معك في الفكرة وأتاسف لعامل الوقت بلنسبة لي ولاكن سأكون مشاركاً معكم حسب الوقت المتواجد فيه *
* شكراً أختي العزيزة **للفكرة الجميلة والرائعة جداً تحياتي وأحترامي *
* والرب معك دائماً يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك والمباركة  *
* وربنا يحفظك ويحميك ويفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا القدوس يسوع المسيح*
* دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*فين بقيت اخواتى اللى لسة مشاركوش 
ايه ابتدينا نكسل ولا ايه 
يلا شدوا حيلكم ومتكسلوش 
ربنا معاكم 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*



وبعدما انصرفوا،  				إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم قائلا: قم وخذ الصبي وأمه  				واهرب إلى مصر، وكن هناك حتى أقول لك. لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب  				الصبي ليهلكه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *فقام وأخذ الصبي  				وأمه ليلا وانصرف إلى مصر *


ومن هذه اللحظة
والي ابد الابدين
ستظل مصر فخر لكل البلاد
لان اتي اليها ملك الملوك
الرب يسوع وباركها
"مبارك شعبي مصر"
​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*الهروب إلى مصر
*

"وبعدما انصرفوا إذا ملاك الرب قد ظهر ليوسف في حلم، قائلًا:

قم وخذ الصبي وأمه واهرب إلى مصر،

وكن هناك حتى أقول لك،

لأن هيرودس مزمع أن يطلب الصبي ليهلكه.

فقام وأخذ الصبي وأمه ليلًا وانصرف إلى مصر"  

يلاحظ القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن الملاك لم يقل عن القدّيسة مريم "امرأتك"، بل قال "أمه"، فإنه إذ تحقّق الميلاد وزال كل مجال للشك . صارت القدّيسة منسوبة للسيّد المسيح لا ليوسف. لقد أراد الملاك تأكيد أن السيّد المسيح هو المركز الذي نُنسب إليه. يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن النفس التي ترتبط بالسيّد المسيح خلال الإيمان الحيّ العامل بالمحبّة تحمله فينا روحيًا، وكأنها قد صارت له كالقدّيسة مريم التي حملته روحيًا كما حملته بالجسد!
*
أبونا تادرس يعقوب
*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2013)

* لماذا هرب السيّد المسيح إلى مصر؟
*


أولًا: الهروب إلى مصر يمثّل حلقة من حلقات الألم التي اجتازها القدّيس يوسف بفرحٍ، فإن كان الوحي قد شهد له بالبرّ، فإن حياة البرّ تمتزج بالآلام دون أن يفقد المؤمن سلامة الداخلي. يُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم على كلمات الملاك ليوسف، قائلًا: [لم يتعثّر يوسف عند سماعه هذا، ولا قال: هذا أمر صعب، ألم يقل لي إنه يخلّص شعبه، فكيف لا يقدر أن يخلّص نفسه، بل نلتزم بالهروب، ونقطع رحلة طويلة، ونقطن في بلد آخر؟ فإن هذا يناقض ما وعدت به! لم يقل شيئًا من هذا، لأنه رجل إيمان! بل ولا سأل عن موعد رجوعه، إذ لم يحدّده الملاك، بل قال له: "وكن هناك حتى أقول لك". لم يحزن بل كان خاضعًا ومطيعًا يحتمل هذه التجارب بفرح. هكذا يمزج الله الفرح بالتعب، وذلك مع كل الذين يتّقونه... مدبّرًا حياة الأبرار بمزج الواحدة بالأخرى. هذا ما يفعله الله هنا... فقد رأى يوسف العذراء حاملًا، فاضطرب وبدأ يشك... وفي الحال وقف به الملاك وبدّد شكّه ونزع عنه خوفه. وعندما عاين الطفل مولودًا امتلأ فرحًا عظيمًا، وتبع هذا الفرح ضيق شديد إذ اضطربت المدينة، وامتلأ الملك غضبًا يطلب الطفل. وجاء الفرح يتبع الاضطراب بظهور النجم وسجود الملوك. مرّة أخرى يلي هذا الفرح خطر وخوف لأن هيرودس يطلب حياة الطفل، والتزم يوسف أن يهرب إلى مدينة أخرى 

هذه هي صورة الحياة التقوىّة الحقيقية، هي مزيج مستمر من الضيقات مع الأفراح، يسمح بها الرب لأجل تزكيتنا ومساندتنا روحيًا، فبالضيق نتزكّى أمام الله، وبالفرح نمتلئ رجاءً في رعاية الله وعنايته المستمرّة.



ثانيًا: هروب السيّد المسيح من الشرّ أكّد حقيقة تجسّده، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [لو أنه منذ طفولته المبكّرة أظهر عجائب لما حُسب إنسانًا 



ثالثًا: هروبه كممثّل للبشريّة يقدّم لنا منهجًا روحيًا أساسه عدم مقاومة الشرّ بالشرّ، وكما يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أن النار لا تطفأ بالنار بل بالماء.



رابعًا: كانت مصر رائدة العالم الأممي، فكانت بفرعونها تُشير في العهد القديم إلى العبوديّة، بخصوبة أرضها تُشير إلى حياة الترف ومحبّة العالم. كان يمكن للسيّد أن يلتجئ إلى مدينة في اليهوديّة أو الجليل، لكنّه أراد تقدّيس أرض مصر، ليقيم في وسط الأرض الأمميّة مذبحًا له. في هذا يقول إشعياء النبي: "هوذا الرب راكب على سحابة خفيفة سريعة، وقادم إلى مصر، فترتجف أوثان مصر من وجهه، ويذوب قلب مصر داخلها... في ذلك اليوم يكون مذبح للرب في وسط أرض مصر، وعمود للرب عند تُخُمها، فيكون علامة وشهادة لرب الجنود في أرض مصر... فيُعرف الرب في مصر، ويَعرف المصريّون الرب في ذلك اليوم، ويقدّمون ذبيحة وتقدمة، وينذرون للرب نذرًا ويوفون به... مبارك شعبي مصر" (إش 19).
 اهتم الوحي بهذه الزيارة الفريدة، بها صارت مصر مركز إشعاع إيماني حيّ. وكما خزن يوسف في مصر الحنطة كسندٍ للعالم أثناء المجاعة سبع سنوات، هكذا قدّم السيّد المسيح فيض نعم في مصر لتكون سرّ بركة للعالم كله، ظهر ذلك بوضوح خلال عمل مدرسة الإسكندريّة وظهور الحركات الرهبانيّة والعمل الكرازي. يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [هلمّوا إلى برّيّة مصر لتروها أفضل من كل فردوس! ربوات من الطغمات الملائكيّة في شكل بشري، وشعوب من الشهداء، وجماعات من البتوليّين... لقد تهدّم طغيان الشيطان، وأشرق ملكوت المسيح ببهائه! مصر هذه أم الشعراء والحكماء والسحرة... حصّنت نفسها بالصليب! السماء بكل خوارس كواكبها ليست في بهاء برّيّة مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النُسّاك... على أيّ الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي بكل خوارس كواكبها حاربت ليست في بهاء برية مصر الممتلئة من قلالي النساك... على أي الأحوال، من يعترف بأن مصر القديمة هي التي حاربت الله في برود فعبدت القطط، وخافت البصل، وكانت ترتعب منه، مثل هذا يدرك قوّة المسيح حسنًا


يتحدّث أيضًا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم عن هذه الزيارة المباركة لمصر لتقديسها، فيقول: [إذ كانت مصر وبابل هما أكثر بلاد العالم ملتهبتين بنار الشرّ، أعلن الرب منذ البداية أنه يرغب في إصلاح المنطقتين لحسابه، ليأتي بهما إلى ما هو أفضل، وفي نفس الوقت تتمثل بهما كل الأرض، فتطلب عطاياه، لهذا أرسل للواحدة المجوس، والأخرى ذهب إليها بنفسه مع أمه.] كما يقول:
 [تأمّل أمرًا عجيبًا: فلسطين كانت تنتظره، مصر استقبلته وأنقذته من الغدر


*أبونا تادرس يعقوب*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*متى الاصحاح التالت 
لمستنى اوى الايه دى 
آية (2) "قائلا توبوا لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات."
* * 	يوحنا يهيئ الطريق الملوكي بالتوبة، ومعنى طلب التوبة كشيء سابق لملكوت المسيح،  	أن ملك المسيح سيكون روحيًا وليس أرضيًا. والتوبة في اليونانية مطانية وتعني  	تغيير الاتجاه أي تغيير القلب والعقل من جهة الخطية ليهتدي ويتجه نحو الله.  	ويعطي الإنسان لله الوجه لا القفا إذًا  غيروا قلوبكم وعقولكم.  	ومن يقدم توبة تنفتح عيناه، فالخطية تسبب العمى للعيون الروحية. ومن تنفتح  	عيناه يعرف المسيح حين يظهر، وهكذا كان يوحنا يهيئ الطريق للمسيح.*
*  	 	أي أن مجيء المسيح ليسكن فينا صار على الأبواب. وطريق التمتع بهذا الملكوت هو  	إدراكنا بالحاجة إلى عمل المسيّا فينا، فإذ يدين الإنسان نفسه ينفتح القلب  	لاستقبال عمل المسيّا فيه. ويُمَلِّك الإنسان المسيح على قلبه فيصير ملكوت الله  	داخله "ها ملكوت الله داخلكم". واصطلاح ملكوت السموات هو اصطلاح خاص بمتى أما  	باقي الإنجيليين فكانوا يستعملون اصطلاح ملكوت الله. لأن متى كان يكتب لليهود  	الذي يخشون أن يستعملوا اسم الله. وملكوت الله معناه سيادة وحكم الله على  	القلب، لكن اليهود فهموه على أنه ملك مادي أرضي. ومن المؤكد أن المسيح استخدم  	التعبيرين ملكوت السموات وملكوت الله. وببساطة حيثما يملك الله يصير هذا المكان  	سماء.*
*تفسير القس انطونيوس فكرى 
*​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*حلو خالص*
*كل سنة وانتم طيبين*

*ربنا يجعله صوما مباركا بالصلاوات والتأملات*

*ربنا يحافظ عليكم*

*+++*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (27 نوفمبر 2013)

9 وَلاَ تَفْتَكِرُوا أَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: لَنَا إِبْراهِيمُ أَبًا. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُقِيمَ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَوْلاَدًا لإِبْراهِيمَ.
لقد اعتمد اليهود على نسلهم وانهم ابنا من اخذوا المواعيد وقالوا لنا الملكوت بذلك؛
لم يهتموا بأن يكون لهم أعمال يكون لهم بها شركة مع الله القدوس .
أعطنا يا ربى أن يكون لنا حياة التوبة وان يكون لنا اعمالا تليق بهذه الحياة وان نسعى ان نكون فى شركة معك ايها القدوس ؛
لا تجعلنا نتكل اننا مسيحيين ولنا الخلاص ولا نعمل ما يليق بنا كمسيحيين.


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 نوفمبر 2013)

انا اعمدكم بماء للتوبة و لكن الذي ياتي بعدي
 هو اقوى مني الذي لست اهلا ان احمل حذاءه هو سيعمدكم بالروح القدس و نار

القديس يوحنا من اعظم القديسين فى تاريخ المسيحيه وقصة الخلاص 
لأنه هو اعد الطريق للرب يسوع 
واللى قال لست مسحق ان انحنى واحل سيور حذائه 
هى ايده اللى وضعت فوق راس المسيح فى العماد


----------



## candy shop (27 نوفمبر 2013)

وجاء يسوع الى الاردن ليتعمد على يد يوحنا فمانعه يوحنا وقال :انا احتاج ان اتعمد على يدك، فكيف تجىء انت الى؟ 
فأجابه يسوع :لكن هذا الان لاننا به نتمم مشيئه الله، فوافقه يوحنا
وتعمد يسوع وخرج فى الحال من الماء وانفتحت السماوات له فرأى روح الله يهبط كأنه حمامة وينزل عليه  وقال صوت من السماء
"هذا هو ابنى الحبيب الذى به سررت"​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2013)

_*  المعمودية *_

1-   المسيح غير محتاج للمعمودية فهو بلا خطية.

2-   بهذا يتيح الفرصة ليوحنا ليشهد عنه، وليظهر لإسرائيل.

3-   جعل المعمودية مثالًا لسر موته وقيامته. هو بهذا أسس سر المعمودية. وبها يكمل كل بر.

4-   بعد المعمودية حل عليه الروح القدس لحسابنا أي لتقديسنا.

5-   ظهر أثناء المعمودية سر الثالوث القدوس.

·  المسيح لم يكن محتاجًا للمعمودية، لكن المعمودية هي التي كانت محتاجة للمسيح ليؤسسها، فيعطي الماء القوة بالروح القدس ليعيد خلقتنا.

·  أما المعمودية بالنسبة للشعب اليهودي كانت للتوبة، ومن يتوب ويتنقى سيعرف المسيح حين يظهر "فطوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله"


* المسيح يكمل كل بر  *

1-   سلك بمعموديته من يوحنا طريق الاتضاع وهو كمال كل بر.

2- هو يعلن أهمية المعمودية ويعلن قبوله لمهمته أي موته فالمعمودية هي موت مع المسيح، فالمسيح بمعموديته يعلن أنه يقبل هذا الموت وأنه سيقوم بعد موته، وأنه يطيع حتى الموت موت الصليب. المعمودية هي مثال لسر موته وقيامته. المعمودية هي إعلان حب من الذي قال "ليت علىَّ الشوك..." (اش 27: 2-5).

3- المسيح يؤسس سر المعمودية الذي به يكمل كل بر لآدم ونسله. فبموتنا مع المسيح وقيامتنا مع المسيح نتبرر. المسيح بالمعمودية أكمل كل بر للإنسان أي صار هناك وسيلة يتبرر بها الإنسان الذي كان قد حُكِمَ عليه بالموت بسبب الخطية. والتبرير له شقين: أ) غفران الخطية وذلك يتم بموتنا مع المسيح ، ب) باتحادنا مع المسيح فنحيا بحياته فيستخدم أعضاءنا كآلات بر، فنعمل أعمال بر.
*
القس أنطونيوس فكري*


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2013)

عندما انفتحت السماوات ونزل الروح القدس في شكل حمامة، تبعه صوت من السماء
 قائلًا: *
"هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت" *
. إذن هنا أمامنا الثالوث متمايزًا، الواحد عن الآخر:
الآب في الصوت، الابن في الإنسان، والروح القدس في شكل حمامة. إنهم الله الواحد، ومع ذلك فإن الابن غير الآب، والآب غير الابن، والروح القدس ليس بالآب ولا بالابن. نحن نعلم أن هذا الثالوث الذي لا يُنطق به، يسكن في ذاته، يجدّد الكل، يخلق، يدعو، يدين ويخلّص، هذا الثالوث هو كما نعلم لا يُنطق به وغير منفصل
* القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي*


----------



## tamav maria (27 نوفمبر 2013)

* وإذا النجم الذي رأوه في المشرق يتقدّمهم*
* حتى جاء ووقف فوق حيث كان الصبي.*




إذ تركوا الملك ظهر لهم النجم وصار يتقدّمهم ليدخل بهم إلى حيث كان السيّد المسيح مضجعًا. ما أحوجنا أن نخرج من دائرة هيرودس الخفي، أي دائرة الخطيّة عمل إبليس، لتتكشّف لنا علامات الطريق الملوكي بوضوح.
يرى *القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم *أن النجم الذي رآه المجوس وتقدّمهم إلى بيت لحم إنّما هو خدمة الفقراء والمحتاجين، إذ يقول: [رأوا النجم وكانوا فرحين، وها أنت ترى المسيح نفسه غريبًا وعريانًا ولا تتحرّك...! هم قدّموا ذهبًا وأنت بالكاد تقدّم قطعة خبز!​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2013)

** سماته:

*مادمنا نتابع فى القراءه أنجيل القديس متـــى

فيجب علينا أن نتعرف على الأتــــــى*

+ * أنجيل متى* هو الإنجيل الأول في ترتيب الأناجيل الأربعة.



** *لمن كتب*: + كتب لليهود.



** *مكان كتابته:*

+ كتبه في فلسطين، بعد بضع سنوات من كتابة إنجيل مرقس، قبل خراب أورشليم.



***  *من هو* القديس متى:

أحد الإثني عشر تلميذًا إسمه الروماني "متى" ومعناه (عطية الله) بالعبرية "نثنائيل"، وباليونانية "ثيؤدورس" التي عربت "تادرس"، ويلقب بلاوي بن حلفى واسم أبيه حلفي  

وكان يسكن مدينة كفر ناحوم على الشاطئ الغربي من بحر الجليل كان عشارًا يجمع الضرائب في كفر ناحوم من اليهود لصالح الرومان، وقد كانت وظيفة العشار وصاحبها مكروهة من اليهود ومحتقر لقساوته وعدم أمانته، دعاه السيد للعمل الرسولي فترك مكان الجباية   ، وصنع له وليمة دعي إليها العشارين والخطاة   الأمر الذي أثار معلمي اليهود.

و تفيد التقاليد أنه قضى بعد صعود المسيح مدة 15 سنة وهو يخدم في فلسطين ثم ذهب بعد ذلك إلى بلاد الفرس والحبش حيث مات شهيدًا بطعنة رمح من مضطهديه وقد ذكر متى مع الذين اجتمعوا في العلية بعد صعود السيد المسيح إلى السماء  



***تاريخ كتابته:*

كتب متى إنجيله هذا ما بين سنة 60 - 65 ميلادية.



*** موضوع البشارة:*

هذا الإنجيل بمثابة حلقة صلة بين العهد القديم والعهد الجديد لأنه يعلن لليهود أن يسوع "إبن داود" هو المسيا المخلص. ونجد هذا التعبير يتخلل الإنجيل كله كذلك ذكر تعبير "يسوع المسيح الملك" 33 مرة في بشارته معلنًا إنه جاء ليؤسس "ملكوت السموات" ، فهو الملك الحقيقي الذي يخلص شعبه، وفيه تحققت نبوات العهد القديم، لذا اقتبس الكثير من العهد القديم ، مبينًا لليهود أخطائهم (21: 1 -13، 6: 2، 5، 16، 15: 3- 9، إصحاح 23 )، فاتحا الباب أمام الأمم (8: 10، 11) مقدما أمميات في نسب السيد المسيح، ومعلنا أن مصر الأممية قد صارت ملجأً للسيد (2: 13)
 وختمه بأمر السيد المسيح لتلاميذه أن يتلمذوا جميع الأمم (28: 19).

+ *هو إنجيل* " الملكوت " فمملكة المسيح ليست أرضية كما ظن اليهود، لكنها مملكة روحية تحتل القلوب وتهيئ الإنسان للملكوت الأخروي.



*** الصفات الظاهرة:*

اقتباسات كثيرة من نبوات العهد القديم حوالي 65 آية وهو يستعمل العبارة (لكي يتم ما قيل من الرب بالنبي القائل) (مت 22:1و15:2) .

+ *هو إنجيل* " الكنيسة " بكونها في جوهرها ملكوت الله (مت 16: 18، 18: 17، 18) كما ختم بإعلان حضرة المسيح الدائمة وسط شعبه (28: 20) أي استعلان وجود الكنيسة.

+ *رمزه*: يرمز له بأحد الآحياء الأربعة التي تحيط بالعرش السماوي و له وجه إنسان.



* *مفتاح السفر*:

*" لا تظنوا إني جئت لانقض الناموس أو الأنبياء ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل" (5: 17).*

+ *رسالة المسيح*: جاء ليتمم الناموس.



*** *الشخصيات الرئيسية*:

_*الرب يسوع، القديسة مريم العذراء أمه، يوسف النجار الرجل البار، يوحنا المعمدان مهيئ الطريق، التلاميذ، القادة الدينيون ، قيافا، بيلاطس، مريم المجدلية.*_



*** الأماكن الرئيسية*:

بيت لحم، أورشليم، كفر ناحوم، الجليل، اليهودية.


*** أقسامه هي*:

** أ. ميلاد يسوع الملك وإعداده (1: 1 - 4: 11).

1 - نسب الملك وميلاده ص 1

2- سجود المجوس له ص 2

3 - هروبه إلى مصر 2: 13 -15

+ قدم لنا الإنجيلي نسب السيد ليؤكد أنه ابن داود، المسيا الحقيقي وذكر مجيء المجوس ليؤكد أن الأمم عرفته أكثر من اليهود

4- حفل التتويج ص 3

+ جاء يوحنا سابقا للملك وقام الآب بإعلان تتويجه

- سابق الملك (3:1- 6)

- تهيئة الطريق (3: 7- 12)

- عماد السيد (3: 13- 17)



** ب. رسالة وخدمة يسوع الملك (4: 12 - 25: 46)

1. يسوع يبدأ خدمته ص 4:

+غلبته على إبليس (4: 1- 11).

+ إذ توج الملك وكان لابد أن يقدم لشعبه عملا ملوكيا إذ دخل في معركة مع عدو الخير لحساب شعبه فغلب لحسابهم، ففي التجربة هدم مملكة إبليس لتقوم مملكته، وبعدما هزم إبليس نزل إلي الشعب يخدمهم بنفسه ويقيم تلاميذ يخدمون باسمه.

+ انصرافه إلي الجليل (4: 12- 17)

+ دعوة التلاميذ (4: 18- 22)

+ الكرازة والعمل (4: 23- 25)

2. يسوع يقدم العظة علي الجبل كدستور الملك (ص 5- 7).

+ قدم لنا السيد خطاب العرش أو دستوره الذي يليق بمملكته الروحية (الموعظة علي الجبل) التي شملت:

+ ص 5 التطويبات 3- 12  ، رسالة المسيحي 13- 16، تكميل الناموس 17- 48.

+ ص 6 أركان العبادة 1- 18، عبادة سماوية 19 -21 ، البصيرة الداخلية 22- 23، العبادة وحب المال 24- 34.

+ ص 7 عدم الإدانة 1- 5، الحفاظ علي المقدسات 6 ، السؤال المستمر 7- 12، الباب الضيق 13- 14، الأنبياء الكذبة 15- 23، خاتمة الدستور 24- 27، دهشة الجماهير 28- 29.

3. خدمة الملك: يسوع يجري معجزات كثيرة ص8 - ص 11:15.

+ إذ قدم السيد المسيح لنا دستوره نلتزم به كأعضاء روحيين في ملكوت الله وهبنا حبه عمليا، فإن كان الله يهتم أن يملك فينا ، فكملك يشبع كل احتياجاتنا، مقدمًا أعمال محبة مثل تطهير الأبرص (8: 1- 4)، شفاء غلام قائد المئة (8: 5- 13)، شفاء حماة بطرس (8: 14- 17)، دعوة الكنيسة (8: 18- 22)، تهدئة الأمواج ومجنون الجرجسيين (8: 23- 34)، شفاء المفلوج (9: 1- 8)، دعوة متى البشير (9: 9- 13)، مفهوم الصوم (9: 14- 17 )، إقامة صبية من الموت، شفاء أعميين، شفاء أخرس (9: 18- 34)، اختيار التلاميذ كسفراء له (ص10)، لقاء مع تلميذي يوحنا المعمدان (11: 1- 15).

4. رفض الملك ص 11: 16- ص 12: 14ومواجهة يسوع لردود الفعل المختلفة لرسالته. فمع كل ما قدمه السيد المسيح من أعمال محبة، قابل اليهود هذا الحب بالكراهية ولكن رفضهم أياه كملك (11: 16- 24) لم ينزع عنه حبه بل أكد محبته بقبول الصليب من أجلهم ولأجل الأمم.

+ قبول البسطاء له (11: 25- 30).

+ يسوع يواجه صراعا مع القادة الدينيين، وحوار حول تقديس السبت ص 12: 1- 14.

5. تأسيس ملكوته (ص12: 15 - ص 20) وتعاليم يسوع علي جبل الزيتون.

+ رفض السيد المسيح كملك لم يوقف عمله المملوء حبا ولا أبطل كرازته وتعليمه وعمله الخلاصي فكان:

+ شفاء الأعمى الأخرس ص 12

+ أمثلة الملكوت ص 13

+ إشباع الجموع ص 14، 15

+ التجلي يكشف عن ملكوته ص 17

6. دخول العاصمة ص21 -25

دخل السيد إلى أورشليم كما إلى العاصمة ليتمجد لا بالمظاهر الخارجية وإنما بالصليب حيث يحطم سلطان إبليس ويهب أولاده قوة الغلبة فدخل إلى أورشليم مع حلول الفصح لكي يحقق ما سبق فأعلنه بالرمز (الفصح القديم). فأن كان في أورشليم تم رفضه نهائيا فانه حول الرفض إلى خلاص للعالم.

**جـ. موت وقيامة يسوع الملك (26: 1 - 28: 20 )

+ قبل السيد الصليب لكي تكمل الكتب (26: 54) لأن رسالة المسيح هي تتميم الناموس.

+ وسط الآلام أكد السيد ملكوته قائلًا للوالي "أنت تقول" 11:27 وجاءت علته " هذا هو يسوع ملك اليهود 27: 37

+ بذل العدو كل جهده لمنع القيامة أو تشويهها فتحول ذلك لتأكيدها.

+ " دفع إلي كل سلطان في السماء وعلي الأرض " 28 : 18.


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*فَلَمَّا اعْتَمَدَ يَسُوعُ صَعِدَ لِلْوَقْتِ مِنَ الْمَاءِ 
وَإِذَا السَّمَاوَاتُ قَدِ انْفَتَحَتْ لَهُ 
فَرَأَى رُوحَ اللَّهِ نَازِلاً مِثْلَ حَمَامَةٍ وَآتِياً عَلَيْهِ
وَصَوْتٌ مِنَ السَّمَاوَاتِ قَائِلاً: 
هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ

هكذا أعلنت السماء بنوة الأبن الأزلى ..... أعلنتها للبشر ...... 

وعندما يتم عمادنا ..... يحدث الأمر ذاته للمُعمد ..... يصير إبنا للآب ..... 

أنها بنوة بالتبنى ... أما بنوة المسيح للآب فهى بنوة بالطبيعة ..... 

وفى المعمودية يصيح الآب فرحاً: هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ

ففى المعمودية يهبنا الآب البنوة له ..... 

كهبة وعطية إلهية .... 

هبة ترفع البشر من مخلوق ترابى .... إلى مخلوق روحانى ...... 

المهم أن يعود لأحضان أبيه بالتوبة ..... 

وكما سلك ذاك ..... يسلك هو أيضا .... 

ومهما كانت الإتساخات ..... 

فهو سيكون مقبول لدى الآب الذى ينتظره فاتحا ذراعية صارخاً: هَذَا هُوَ ابْنِي الْحَبِيبُ الَّذِي بِهِ سُرِرْتُ​*


----------



## روزا فكري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

*فأجاب يسوع وقال له: اسمح الآن، لأنه هكذا يليق بنا أن نكمِّل كل برّ.


الاية دي بتبين تواضع رب المجد يسوع
نزل من عرشه وسلطانه عشان انسان خلقه هو اللي يعمده
 

*​


----------



## bent el noor (28 نوفمبر 2013)

(16-17): "فلما اعتمد يسوع صعد للوقت من الماء وإذا السماوات قد انفتحت له فرأى روح الله نازلا مثل حمامة وأتيًا عليه. وصوت من السماوات قائلًا هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت.
**** السيد المسيح هنا اسس سر المعمودية 
صعد للوقت من الماء 
معناها ان السيد المسيح فعلا غطس فى الماء 

- واذ السموات  قد(  انفتحت له )
لان السيد المسيح له كل مجد هو ملك السموات والارض لذلك كما تفتح الابواب امام الملك الرب كذلك السموات فتحت له لتعلن للعالم كله ان اللذى يعتمد هذا هو ابن الله القدوس هو البار اللذى يبرر كل انسان وهو كلمة الله المتجسد نزل لماء الخطايا واخذ ثوب العبيد ليعتمد

.......................................
يتبع تفسير ابونا انطونيوس فكرى


----------



## bent el noor (28 نوفمبر 2013)

صعد= إذًا هو كان نازلًا في الماء. لذلك فالمعمودية بالتغطيس وفي يوم عيد الغطاس، يوم عماد المسيح تحتفل الكنيسة أيضًا بعيد الظهور الإلهي، إذ ظهر هنا بوضوح الثلاثة الأقانيم. صوت الآب في السماء والابن الإنسان في الماء والروح القدس في شكل حمامة. هنا نرى التمايز في الثالوث، الواحد عن الآخر، ولكنهم هم الله الواحد.

والمسيح حل عليه الروح القدس في شكل حمامة كاملة (حمامة رمز السلام والطهارة والوداعة والبراءة والبساطة وهذه ثمار يعطيها الروح لمن يحل عليه). وهي كاملة رمز لحلول الروح القدس بالكامل على المسيح. أما التلاميذ فحل عليهم على قدر ما يحتملون، ألسنة نار منقسمة. والروح حل على التلاميذ على شكل نار ليطهرهم، أما المسيح الذي بلا خطية لم يحتاج لشكل النار 1) هو لا يحتاج لنار تحرق خطاياه   2)التلاميذ لا يحتملون كبشر إلا لمواهب وعطايا الروح. ومعنى الالسنة المنقسمة = أن كل منهم اخذ بقدر احتياجه وبقدر احتماله  3) أما المسيح فحل الروح عليه علي شكل الحمامة وتعنى الروح كاملا، فالروح انسكب على المسيح رأس الكنيسة لحسابها اي لينسكب على الكنيسة بعد ذلك= كالطيب ينزل على الرأس ثم على اللحية أي الكنيسة جسد المسيح (مز 133).

وحلول الروح القدس على المسيح كان لتكريسه وإعداد جسده ليكون ذبيحة. وصوت الآب من السماء تكرر يوم التجلي (مت5:17) وأيضًا في (يو28:12). انفتحت له= المسيح رأي الحمامة وغالبًا رآها يوحنا المعمدان أيضًا (يو31:1-34) والسماء تنفتح الآن بعد أن كانت قد أغلقت أمام البشرية ومن أيام نوح فالحمامة رمز للسلام وزوال السخط وانتهاء زمن سلطان الخطية.

والحمامة مشهورة دائمًا أنها تعود لبيتها (حمامة نوح/الحمام الزاجل). وعمل الروح القدس هو دفع الكنيسة للإتحاد بالمسيح، والمسيح يحملها إلى حضن الآب. وكلمة بساطة وهى صفة الحمام تُتَرجَم SINGLE HEARTED، أي يكون الإنسان له هدف واحد بقلبه، متجه دائمًا للمسيح، لذلك نقول الحمامة رمز البساطة "كونوا بسطاء كالحمام"(مت16:10). ومن يفعل يثبت في المسيح ويُحسب كاملًا "افتحي لي يا أختي يا حبيبتي يا حمامتي يا كاملتي" (نش2:5). لذلك فالروح القدس بتبكيته ومعونته يجعلنا دائمًا في حالة رجوع دائم للمسيح "ارجعي ارجعي يا شولميث" (نش13:6). والروح يثبتنا في المسيح في المعمودية (2كو 1: 21، 22) وأن أخطأنا يبكتنا لنتوب ويعيننا فنعود للمسيح ويثبتنا فيه.



المسيح يكمل كل بر (تأملات)

1-   سلك بمعموديته من يوحنا طريق الاتضاع وهو كمال كل بر.

2- هو يعلن أهمية المعمودية ويعلن قبوله لمهمته أي موته فالمعمودية هي موت مع المسيح، فالمسيح بمعموديته يعلن أنه يقبل هذا الموت وأنه سيقوم بعد موته، وأنه يطيع حتى الموت موت الصليب. المعمودية هي مثال لسر موته وقيامته. المعمودية هي إعلان حب من الذي قال "ليت علىَّ الشوك..." (اش 27: 2-5).

3- المسيح يؤسس سر المعمودية الذي به يكمل كل بر لآدم ونسله. فبموتنا مع المسيح وقيامتنا مع المسيح نتبرر. المسيح بالمعمودية أكمل كل بر للإنسان أي صار هناك وسيلة يتبرر بها الإنسان الذي كان قد حُكِمَ عليه بالموت بسبب الخطية. والتبرير له شقين: أ) غفران الخطية وذلك يتم بموتنا مع المسيح ، ب) باتحادنا مع المسيح فنحيا بحياته فيستخدم أعضاءنا كآلات بر، فنعمل أعمال بر.



لماذا المعمودية؟

1-   المسيح غير محتاج للمعمودية فهو بلا خطية.

2-   بهذا يتيح الفرصة ليوحنا ليشهد عنه، وليظهر لإسرائيل.

3-   جعل المعمودية مثالًا لسر موته وقيامته. هو بهذا أسس سر المعمودية. وبها يكمل كل بر.

4-   بعد المعمودية حل عليه الروح القدس لحسابنا أي لتقديسنا.

5-   ظهر أثناء المعمودية سر الثالوث القدوس.

·  المسيح لم يكن محتاجًا للمعمودية، لكن المعمودية هي التي كانت محتاجة للمسيح ليؤسسها، فيعطي الماء القوة بالروح القدس ليعيد خلقتنا.

·  أما المعمودية بالنسبة للشعب اليهودي كانت للتوبة، ومن يتوب ويتنقى سيعرف المسيح حين يظهر "فطوبى للأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله"

===============
القس انطونيوس فكرى


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

> *توبوا،  				لأنه قد اقترب ملكوت السماوات *


الايه دي من اكتر الايات اللي بقف قدامها تقريبا في كل الانجيل
لان التوبة هي الشئ الوحيد اللي به هنتقدر ندخل ملكوت السماوات .​


----------



## R.O.R.O (28 نوفمبر 2013)

* الاصحاح الرابع من انجيل متى 
"ثم أخذه إبليس إلى المدينة المقدّسة،*​ *         وأوقفه على جناح الهيكل.*​ *         وقال له: إن كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك إلى أسفل،*​ *         لأنه مكتوب أنه يوصي ملائكته بك،*​ *         فعلى أياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك.*​ *         قال له يسوع: مكتوب أيضًا لا تُجرِّب الرب إلهك" [5-7].
دايما الشيطان بيستخدم معانا كلمة ربنا بعد ما يحرفها 
زى ما قال فى المزمور**91 "لأنه يوصي ملائكته بك لكي يحفظوك في كل طرقك"
استخدم الشيطان هذه الكلمات 
لكى يدفع السيد المسيح ليجرب اباه 
الشيطان دايما ما يفسر الكلام خطأ ويجربنا ولا يتوقف عن محاربتنا 
ليتنا نتعلم من الهنا ومخلصنا طول الاناه والصبر
وكيف صبر على تجارب ابليس له على الجبل 

*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (28 نوفمبر 2013)

9 وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي».
كثيرا يغرينا الشيطان بشهوات العالم حتى نستعبد له وكثيرا ما ننساق خلفه وذلك لابتعادنا عن كلمة الله المحيية والتى تغنى عن أى شيئ .
اعطنا يا رب ان نشبع من كلمتك .
ومعك يارب لا اريد شيئا على الارض.


----------



## +ماريا+ (28 نوفمبر 2013)

قال له ان كنت ابن الله فاطرح نفسك الى اسفل 
لانه مكتوب انه يوصي ملائكته بك فعلى اياديهم يحملونك لكي لا تصدم بحجر رجلك


الشيطان حافظ وبيتكلم من الكتاب المقدس 
هل احنا كده كمان حافظين وبس 
وممكن نقول ايات كتير جدا 
لكن هى فين من حياتنا مش موجوده غير مجرد كلام وبس 
ربنا يعطينا الحكمه والنعمه والتمثل بملكنا وابونا الحنون امين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (28 نوفمبر 2013)

> *ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله 				*


بحب اوي الايه دي
لان الحياة  الحقيقه والابدية هي مع الله .​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

أخرج من سفينتي = قطعا بطرس لا يريد من المسيح أن يخرج حقيقة من سفينته لكن هذا مجرد تعبير عن شعوره بعدم استحقاقه بوجود السيد في سفينته فحينما واجه بطرس نور المسيح رأى خطاياه وشعر بعدم استحقاقه، وهذا ما حدث مع إشعياء إذ رأى الله 

 وقد طمأنه المسيح بقوله = لا تخف. عمومًا فالمؤمنين ينقسمون إلى فئتين الأولى مثل بطرس حينما يعطيهم الله بركة من عنده يشعرون بأنهم غير مستحقين لشيء، وإذا صادفتهم تجربة ينسبونها لخطاياهم، أما الصنف الثاني فهو شاعر بأن الله لا يعطيه ما هو أهل له، وأن الله قد ظلمه، وإذا صادفته تجربة نسبها لظلم الله له. ولنعلم أن الفئة الأولى هي التي يدخل المسيح قلبها ويملك عليها كما دخل لسفينة بطرس.

تركوا كل شيء وتبعوه = من يعرف المسيح حقيقة يترك كل شيء حاسبًا إياه نفاية ويكرس القلب بالتمام للمسيح. ولنلاحظ أن بطرس ترك شبكة وصنارة ولنرى ماذا أعطى الله لبطرس حتى الآن من مجد في السماء وعلى الأرض. شبكتهم تتمزق..
 أخذتا في الغرق = التجارب التي تواجه الكنيسة فيتركها ضعاف الإيمان.*

أبونا أنطونيوس فكرى*


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

لا ينزع الله التجارب، بل يسمح لنا بها

 ويقدّم لنا القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم الأسباب لذلك:

أولًا: ليعلمك أنك قد صرت أكثر قوّة.

ثانيًا: لكي تستمر متواضعًا، فلا تنتفخ بعظمة مواهبك، إذ تضغط التجارب عليك.

ثالثًا: لكي يتأكّد الشيطان الشرّير الذي قد يشك للحظة أنك قد تركته، فبمَحَكْ التجارب يتأكّد أنك تركته تمامًا وقد أفلتّ من بين يديه.

رابعًا: بها تصير أكثر قوّة وصلابة من الصلب نفسه.

خامسًا: لكي تحصل على دليل واضح للكنوز المعهود بها إليك. فإن الشيطان لا يريد محاربتك ما لم يراك في كرامة أعظم. على سبيل المثال في البداية هاجم آدم، لأنه رآه يتمتّع بكرامة عظيمة. ولهذا السبب أيضًا هيّأ الشيطان نفسه للمعركة ضدّ أيوب لأنه رآه مكلّلًا، يزكّيه الجميع 


* ويقدّم الأب تادرس  يعقوب 
عدة أسباب لسماح الله لنا بالتجارب، منها تزكيتنا أو إصلاحنا، أو بسبب خطيّة ارتكبناها، أو لإظهار مجد الله أو علامة عقاب إلهي:
*

[أ. من أجل اختبارهم، كما نقرأ عن الطوباويّين إبراهيم وأيوب وكثير من القدّيسين الذين تحمّلوا تجارب بلا حصر...

ب. من أجل الإصلاح، وذلك عندما يؤدب (الله) أبراره من أجل خطاياهم البسيطة (اللاإرادية) والهفوات، ولكي يسمو بهم إلى حال أعظم من النقاء. وذلك كالقول "يا ابني لا تحتقر تأديب الرب ولا تخُرْ إذا وبّخك، لأن الذي يحبّه الرب يؤدّبه ويجلد كل ابن يقبله... فأي ابن لا يؤدّبه أبوه؟ ولكن إن كنتم بلا تأديب قد صار الجميع شركاء فيه، فأنتم نُغُولٌ لا بنون"


ج. كعقاب من أجل الخطيّة وذلك كما هدّد الله بأن يرسل أوبئة على بني إسرائيل (لشرّهم): "أرسل فيهم أنياب الوحوش مع حُمَةِ زواحف الأرض" 


د. بالحقيقة أيضًا نجد سببًا رابعًا ذكره الكتاب المقدّس، وهو أن الأتعاب تُجلَب علينا ببساطة من أجل إظهار مجد الله وأعماله، وذلك كقول الإنجيلي: "لا هذا أخطأ ولا أبواه، لكن لتظهر أعمال الله فيه"

 وأيضًا: "هذا المرض ليس للموت، بل لأجل مجد الله ليتمجّد ابن الله به" 


هـ. وهناك أنواع أخرى للنقمات التي يبُتلى بها الذي يغفلون رباطات الشرّ في حياتهم، إذ نقرأ عن داثان وأبيرام وقورح الذين عوقبوا، وعن الذين قال عنهم الرسول: "أسلمهم الله إلى أهواء الهوان... وإلى ذهن مرفوض" 
. وهذه تعتبر أمر العقوبات... لأنهم صاروا غير مستأهلين لأن يشفوا بالافتقاد الإلهي واهب الحياة 
_*
القمص تادرس يعقوب
*_

نستطيع أن نضيف إلى التعليلات السابقة أمرًا هامًا في حياة المؤمن، ألا وهو أن التجربة هي المناخ المناسب لتجلّي المسيّا المصلوب في حياة المؤمن. ففي بدء التجربة كان الشيطان متشكّكا في شخص ربّنا يسوع، فكان دائم السؤال: "إن كنت ابن الله... "، لكن إذ غلب السيّد جاءت الملائكة تخدمه، وطُرد إبليس من وجهه إلى حين، فأدرك أنه المسيّا لا بالكلام وإنما خلال العمل. هكذا بقدر ما ندخل في صراع مع عدوّ الخير ينكشف المسيّا الذي في داخلنا، ويُعلن ملكوته فينا، حيث تقوم ملائكة بخدمتنا وينفضح ضعف الشيطان أمامنا، بل أمام السيّد المسيح العامل فينا. حقًا إن ما يقتنيه المسيحي الحكيم من بركات في تجربة ما لا توازيها ما يناله بسبب العبادة لسنوات طويلة في فترات الراحة! الصليب هو مجال ظهور المسيّا المصلوب في عروسه المقدّسة!


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*  ارتباط الصوم بالتجربة*

بدأت الحرب مع بدء الصوم الأربعيني كقول الإنجيلي لوقا: "كان يُقتاد بالروح في البرّيّة أربعين يومًا يُجَرَّب من إبليس" (لو 4: 1-2). 
وقد اشتدّت عندما جاع، فكان الجوع بمثابة استدراج الشيطان لمنازلته، وفي نفس الوقت كان الصوم هو السلاح الذي يقدّمه السيّد لمؤمنيه لكي يتذرّعوا به أثناء الحرب الروحيّة ممتزجًا بالصلاة. لم يكن السيّد محتاجًا للصوم، إذ لم يكن يوجد فيه موضع للخطيّة، إنّما صام ليقدّس أصوامنا بصومه، مشجعًا إيّانا عليه كالأم التي تتذوّق الدواء أمام طفلها المريض حتى يشرب منه.

*     في جوعه (المسيح) اقترب إليه؛ ليعلّمك ما هي عظمة الصوم، وكيف أنه أقوى درع ضدّ الشيطان. لهذا يلزم بعد الجرن (جرن المعموديّة) أن يصعدوا لا إلى حياة الترف والشرب والمائدة الممتلئة، بل إلى الصوم. لقد صام لا عن احتياج وإنما لتعليمنا... فإنه بدون ضبط البطن طُرد آدم من الفردوس، وحدث الطوفان في أيام نوح وحلّت الرعود بسدوم. فمع ارتكابهم الزنا جاء التحذير يخصّ ضبط البطن. هذا ما عناه حزقيال بقوله: "هذا كان إثم سدوم الكبرياء والشبع من الخبز ووفرة الترف" (حز 16: 49).
 هكذا تعمق اليهود أيضًا في الشرّ العظيم بانسحابهم إلى المعصية خلال شربهم وترفهم (إش 5: 11ـ12) 

القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم

    عندما يوجد صراع متزايد من المجرّب يلزمنا أن نصوم، حتى يقوم الجسد بالواجب المسيحي في حربه ضدّ (شهوات) العالم، بالتوبة وحث النفس على النصرة في تواضع!

القديس أغسطينوس

ويقول الأب هيلاري أسقف بواتييه:  جاع بعد أربعين يومًا... لا بمعنى أنه هُزم من أثر الزهد، وإنما خضوعًا لقانون ناسوته. 

لقد صام السيّد أربعين يومًا، والكنيسة أيضًا تقدّس هذا الصوم الأربعينيّ بكونه قد تقدّس بالسيّد نفسه، وتُقدّم موضوع "التجربة" في بداية قراءات الصوم لتُعلن لأولادها أنه حيث يوجد جهاد تقوم الحرب، وحيث توجد الحرب يلزم الجهاد الروحي بالصوم والصلاة.

لماذا جاع السيّد في نهاية الأربعين يومًا؟ تأكيدًا لناسوته، فلو أنه صام أكثر من موسى (خر 24: 18) وإيليّا (1 مل 19: 8) لحسبوه خيالًا،
 لا يحمل جسدًا حقيقيًا مثلنا. وقد جاع لكي يعطي الفرصة لتجديد الحرب مع الشيطان، إذ يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [*يئس إبليس* عندما رأى المسيح صائمًا أربعين يومًا، لكنّه إذ رآه جائعًا بدأ الأمل يدب فيه من جديد، وعندئذ تقدّم إليه المجرّب 
*
القمص تادرس يعقوب*


----------



## روزا فكري (28 نوفمبر 2013)

*فأجاب وقال: مكتوب  				: ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان، بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله 				

الايه دي بتعلمنا اننا مش بس بنحيا بحياة الجسد المخلوق من تراب
وبيتغذي من تراب 
لكن الاهم حياة الروح اللي بتتغذي من كلمة ربنا

علمنا يارب ازاي نشبع روحنا من كلامك عشان مانبقاش
ميتين روحيا
*​


----------



## soul & life (28 نوفمبر 2013)

سامحونى يا جماعة متأخرة فى المشاركة  بس انا قريت وهشارك 


الآية دى من الاصحاح التانى ما اروع كلام الرب

وأنت يا بيت لحم أرض يهوذا لست الصغرى بين رؤساء يهوذا لأن منك يخرج مدبر يرعى شعبى اسرائيل .

فى الآية 10 من نفس الاصحاح  شعرت بفرحة البشرية بمجىْ السيد المسيح

فلما رأوا النجم فرحوا فرحا عظيما .


الاصحاح الثالث 


الاية 3 اول آية استوقفتنى  .. فان هذا هو الذى قيل عنه اشعياء النبى القائل : صوت صارخ
فى البرية .

لآية 8 ..فأصنعوا ثمارا تليق بالتوبة .. آية جميلة جدا محتاجين كلنا نحفظها وتكون فى ذهننا دايما

الأية 13 ..14 ..15 .. كم انت متواضع ياربى  كل هذا من اجل خلاص الانسان

حينئذ جاء يسوع من الجليل الى الاردن الى يوحنا ليتعمد منه 
ولكن يوحنا منعه قائلا: انا محتاج ان اعتمد منك وانت تأتى الى 
فأجاب يسوع وقال:اسمح الان لانه هكذا يليق بنا ان نكمل كل بر حينئذ سمح له


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

لقد وصلنا لﻷصحاح الخامس من انجيل معلمنا متى البشير ؛
لم أستطع ان اكتب اية من الاصحاح واترك الاخرى ؛
من أراد فى هذه الحياة أن يكون كاملا .
من أراد أن يعيش فى حياة القداسة .
من أراد أن يكون مسيحيا .
من أراد أن يكون له نصيب فى اورشليم السمائية .
فعليه أن بتبع كلمات ووصايا واهب الحياة فى هذا الاصحاح .
فهذا دستور المسيحية .


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*كنز الكنوز ...... الموعظة على الجبل .....

سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ, وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ, بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ, أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ, لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ فَإِنَّهُ يُشْرِقُ شَمْسَهُ عَلَى الأَشْرَارِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَيُمْطِرُ عَلَى الأَبْرَارِ وَالظَّالِمِينَ, لأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ ذَلِكَ؟ وَإِنْ سَلَّمْتُمْ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكُمْ فَقَطْ فَأَيَّ فَضْلٍ تَصْنَعُونَ؟ أَلَيْسَ الْعَشَّارُونَ أَيْضاً يَفْعَلُونَ هَكَذَا؟ فَكُونُوا أَنْتُمْ كَامِلِينَ كَمَا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ كَامِلٌ

هذا هو شرط البنوة لله .......(لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا أَبْنَاءَ أَبِيكُمُ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ) ..... كما يفعل الآب ينبغى أن يفعل الأبناء .... وإلا لن يكونا أبناء
وهذا هو السبب لهذا الشرط ......(إِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ فَأَيُّ أَجْرٍ لَكُمْ؟)
فعلا ما فضل ان نحب الذين يحبوننا وأن نعطى الذين يعطوننا وان نسامح الذين يسامحوننا ...... إلخ 
لا فضل بالمرة
بل كى نكون ابناء لمن يُطعم الأبرار والأشرار ويشرق عليهم بشمسه علينا أن نفعل مثله .... ونقدم أنفسنا ذبيحة حب للجميع ..... وبلا أى تفرقة*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*25. كُنْ مُرَاضِياً لِخَصْمِكَ سَرِيعاً مَا دُمْتَ مَعَهُ فِي الطَّرِيقِ لِئَلَّا يُسَلِّمَكَ الْخَصْمُ إِلَى الْقَاضِي وَيُسَلِّمَكَ الْقَاضِي إِلَى الشُّرَطِيِّ فَتُلْقَى فِي السِّجْنِ.*


----------



## candy shop (29 نوفمبر 2013)

انتم ملح الارض ولكن ان فسد الملح فبماذا يملح ؟ لا يصلح يعد لشىءالا لان يطرح خارجا ويداس من الناس 
انتم نور العالم لا يمكن ان تخفى مدينه موضوعه على جبل ولا يوقدون سراجا ويضعونه تحت المكيال بل على المناره فيضىء لجميع ا لذين فى البيت فليضىء  هكذا قدام الناس لكى يروا اعمالكم الحسنه ويمجدوا اباكم الذى فى السماوات 
​


----------



## روزا فكري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات كامل

دي اخر ايه في الاصحاح وتقريبا اغلب الاصحاح كان بيتكلم علي 
علي الوصايا اللي رب المجد وصانا بيها
لا تقتل  لا تزني احبوا اعدائكم ..... الخ

فالايه دي اختصرت الاصحاح كله في فضيله واحده وهي فضيله 

الكمال​


----------



## +ماريا+ (29 نوفمبر 2013)

فليضئ نوركم هكذا قدام الناس لكي يروا اعمالكم الحسنة و يمجدوا اباكم الذي في السماوات

ياريت نكون صوره حيه من السيد المسيح فى حياتنا 
لاننا مدعوين على اسمه المبارك 
لكى لا يجدف بسببنا على اسمه القدوس


----------



## soso a (29 نوفمبر 2013)

فكونوا انتم كاملين كما ان اباكم الذي في السموات كامل​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (29 نوفمبر 2013)

22 سِرَاجُ الْجَسَدِ هُوَ الْعَيْنُ، فَإِنْ كَانَتْ عَيْنُكَ بَسِيطَةً فَجَسَدُكَ كُلُّهُ يَكُونُ نَيِّرًا،
نعم أعطنا ياربى عينا بسيطة شاكرة محبة مقدسة لكى يقدس جسدنا وفكرنا لاسم المسيح يسوع


----------



## candy shop (30 نوفمبر 2013)

الاصحاح السادس من انجيل متى 

" لاتكنزوا لكم كنورا على الارض حيث يفسد السوس والصدأ وحيث ينقب السارقون ويسرقون بل اكنزوا لكم كنوزا فى السماء حيث لا يفسد سوس ولا يصدأ وحيث لاينقب السارقون ولا يسرقون لانه حيث يكون كنزك هناك يكون قلبك ايضا "​


----------



## صوت صارخ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ غَفَرْتُمْ لِلنَّاسِ زَلاَّتِهِمْ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَيْضاً أَبُوكُمُ السَّمَاوِيُّ, وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرُوا لِلنَّاسِ زَلاَّتِهِمْ لاَ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ أَبُوكُمْ أَيْضاً زَلاَّتِكُمْ.

أغفرواااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ....... كى يٌغفر لكم 

كم منا سيُغفر له ...........؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

لَكِنِ اطْلُبُوا أَوَّلاً مَلَكُوتَ اللَّهِ وَبِرَّهُ وَهَذِهِ كُلُّهَا تُزَادُ لَكُمْ
هذه هى الؤلؤة الثمينة التى ينبغى أن نبيع كافة ما نملك لنقتنيها *


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2013)

* سراج الجسد هو العين فان كانت عينك بسيطة فجسدك كله يكون نيرا. وأن كانت عينك شريرة فجسدك كله يكون مظلما فان كان النور الذي فيك ظلاما فالظلام كم يكون.*

بعد أن تكلم السيد عن الكنز السماوي يكلمنا هنا عن العين البسيطة. والعين البسيطة هي عكس المركبة. فالعين المركبة تطلب الله يومًا وتطلب العالم أيامًا، ولا تشبع من العالم بكل ملذاته. أمّا من يبحث عن أن يكون له كنز سماوي فمن المؤكد أن عينه ستكون على السماويات يريد أن يحياها على الأرض ويشتهيها كأبدية لهُ مستهينًا بالعالم حاسبًا إياه نفاية (في 8:3) مثل هذا الإنسان تكون عينه بسيطة لأنها تبحث فقط عن الله ومجده. مثل هذا الإنسان يكون المسيح في داخله، يستريح فيه تكون له الحياة هي المسيح
(في 21:1) والمسيح نور، فيكون جسده نيرًا. سراج الجسد هو العين = سراج أي المرشد في السير والعمل. والعين رمز للاهتمامات والرغبات والمطامح التي يُجتذب إليها الانتباه، وهذا دليل على طبيعة حياة الإنسان كلها. والعين البسيطة بهذا تكون هي الغير طامعة في أمجاد العالم وملذاته، راضية بما هي فيه، لا تهتم إلاّ بأبديتها وبعشرتها مع الله، لا تبحث إلاّ عن مجد الله.​


----------



## النهيسى (30 نوفمبر 2013)

ترتيب الطلبات

يرى القديس أغسطينوس 

وجود تمييز واضح بين الطلبات الخاصة بالحياة الأبديّة التي نترجّاها، والتي يبدأ تحقيقها من الآن وهي (ليتقدّس اسمك، ليأت ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض)، والطلبات التي تخص حياتنا الحاضرة، وهي (خبزنا اليومي، اغفر لنا ذنوبنا، لا تدخلنا في تجربة، نجّنا من الشرّير)، ففي الحياة الأبديّة لا نحتاج إلى خبز يومي، ولا نطلب غفرانًا، حيث لا نعود نخطئ، ولا يوجد مجرِّب يحاربنا، ولا نطلب نجاة من العدوّ الشرّير.

حقًا إن الصلاة الربّانيّة تمس حياتنا الروحيّة، في طلباتنا الثلاث الأولى ترتفع قلوبنا إلى الحياة السماويّة فتشتهيها التمتّع بعربونها ههنا، أمّا الطلبات الأربع الأخيرة وهي تمسّ حياتنا الروحيّة لكنها طلبات تنتهي بخروجنا من هذا الجسد وانطلاقنا من هذه الحياة الزمنيّة.

في الطلبات الثلاث الأولى تلتصق نفوسنا بالله أبينا. فنشتهي تقديس اسمه فينا، وحلول ملكوته داخلنا، وتكميل مشيئته فينا، الأمور التي تتلألأ مجدًا في الأبديّة، حيث تُعلن قداسة الله في كمال مجدها فينا، ويتجلّى ملكوته في عروسه المتّحدة به، وتتحقّق مشيئته في أبناء ملكوت بلا أدنى انحراف أو تهاون. حقًا إنه بقدر ما تتحقّق هذه الطلبات فينا ندخل بطريق أو آخر في الحياة الأخرويّة، وتتنهيّأ نفوسنا للمجد الأبدي، وننطلق إلى ما وراء الزمن ننعم بملكوته.

أما الطلبات الأربع فهي بحق إعداد لنا لهذه الحياة الأخرويّة، فنطلب الغذاء الروحي الذي يسندنا من يوم إلى يوم حتى نلتقي بالسيّد المسيح نفسه، خبزنا الحقيقي وجهًا لوجه، إنه غذاء روحي ثمين لكنّه مؤقت، ونطلب المغفرة كل يوم، مادمنا في الجسد هنا نتعرّض للضعفات المستمرّة، فنغفر لإخوتنا، وننعم نحن بالمغفرة في استحقاقات الدم الكريم، ونسأل بغير انقطاع أن يحفظنا الرب من الدخول في التجربة، وأن ينقذنا من العدوّ الشرّير حيث نوجد هنا في حالة حرب مستمرّة مع عدوّ الخير، أمّا في الأبديّة فليس من يسيء إلينا لنغفر له، ولا من خطايا نرتكبها فنطلب مغفرة، ولا من تجارب تحيط بنا، أو عدوّ يُسمح له بمصارعتنا.


----------



## +ماريا+ (30 نوفمبر 2013)

فلا تهتموا للغد لان الغد يهتم بما لنفسه يكفي اليوم شره


لم يقل لا تهتموا باليوم، فعلينا أن نعمل بجدية من أجل قوتنا، ولكن لا نحمل هم الغد أي المستقبل 
يكفى اليوم شره لا يعنى بالشر الخطية لكن التعب والمشاكل التي نقابلها.


----------



## R.O.R.O (30 نوفمبر 2013)

*سامحونى بقالى يومين مشاركتش معاكم 
لمستنى اوى الايه دى فى الاصحاح الخامس *
"*سمعتم أنه قيل تحب قريبك وتبغض عدوّك،*
*         وأما أنا فأقول لكم أحبّوا أعداءكم،*
*         باركوا لاعنيكم، أحسنوا إلى مبغضيكم،*
*         وصلّوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم،*​ *         لكي تكونوا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السموات..." [43-45].*
*كلام جميل بس يا ترى احنا فعلا بنفذه دلوقتى *
*بنحب اعدائنا فعلا احنا كتير بنكره اقرب الناس لينا علشان مشكلة ما او سوق تفاهم 
بنصلى من اجل الذين يسيئون الينا للاسف مش بنصلى اصلا 
ولو صلينا مبنطلبش من ربنا يدخل المحبة لقلوبنا *

*الاصحاح السادس *
*اطلبوا أولًا ملكوت الله وبرّه، وهذه كلها تُزاد لكم؛ فلا تهتمّوا للغد، لأن الغد يهتم بما لنفسه؛ يكفي اليوم شرّه" [33-34].
للاسف كتير بننسى فى صلاتنا حتى نطلب ملكوت الله 
وبننشغل بطلبات العالم الفانى 

الاصحاح السابع *
*"لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا، لأنكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تُدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يُكال لكم، ولماذا تنظر القذى الذي في عين أخيك، وأما الخشبة التي في عينك فلا تفطن لها؟" [1-3].*
*         أصل الإدانة عدم المحبة لأن المحبة تستر كل عيب*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (30 نوفمبر 2013)

21 «لَيْسَ كُلُّ مَنْ يَقُولُ لِي: يَارَبُّ، يَارَبُّ يَدْخُلُ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ. بَلِ الَّذِي يَفْعَلُ إِرَادَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ.
ياربى أجعلنى أن افعل مشيئتك لان مشيئتك صالحة وأرادتك أن أخلص وأكون معك.
أجعل يارب مشيئتى حسب مشيئتك.


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2013)

السؤال المستمر

إذ يسمع المؤمن الوصيّة الإلهيّة: "لا تعطوا القُدس للكلاب، ولا تطرحوا دُرَركم قدّام الخنازير" ربّما يسأل: ومن أين لي القُدس والدرر؟ لذا يكمل: "اسألوا تعطوا، اطلبوا تجدوا، اقرعوا يُفتح لكم، لأن كل من يسأل يأخذ ومن يطلب يجد ومن يقرع يُفتح له" 

 لكي تفهم ما يقصد بالسؤال والطلب والقرْع، نفترض وجود رجل أعرج، فمثل هذا يُعطى له أولًا الشفاء، أي القدرة على المشي، وهذا ما قصده الرب بالسؤال.
 ولكن ماذا ينتفع بالمشي أو حتى بالجري إن استخدمه في طريق منحرف؟
 لذلك فالخطوة التالية هي أن يجد الطريق المؤدّي إلى الموضع المطلوب... 
وهذا ما قصد بالطلب. لكن ما المنفعة إن صار قادرًا على المشي وعرف الطريق، بينما كان الباب مغلقًا... لهذا يقول: *"اقرعوا"* 

القديس أغسطينوس​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2013)

يختم السيّد المسيح دستوره بالقول: 
"فكل من يسمع أقوالي ويعمل بها أشبِّهه برجل عاقل بنى بيته على الصخرة، فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبّت الرياح ووقعت على ذلك البيت، فلم يسقط، لأنه كان مؤسّسًا على الصخر. وكل من يسمع أقوالي هذه ولا يعمل بها يشبّه برجل جاهل بنى بيته على الرمل، فنزل المطر وجاءت الأنهار وهبّت الرياح وصدمت ذلك البيت فسقط، وكان سقوطه عظيمًا"  
ما هذا الصخر الذي تتأسّس عليه نفوسنا كبيت يسكنه الله، إلا شخص السيّد المسيح نفسه؟ 
وكما يقول القديس أغسطينوس: 

الإنسان المؤسَّس على المسيح لا يخاف من الخزعبلات المظلمة، لأنه ماذا يعني بالمطر سوى أمورًا رديئة؛ كما لا يخشى َإشاعات البشر التي كما أظن يُرمز إليها بالرياح، أنه لا يخاف الحياة الزمنيّة التي تفيض على الأرض (كالأنهار) بالشهوات الجسديّة... أمّا الإنسان الذي يسمع ولا يعمل بها فيكون في خطر من هذه الأمور الثلاثة، لأنه بلا أساس راسخ، إنه يبني دمارًا 

ويرى القديس أغسطينوس
 الصخرة الحقيقيّة التي يُبنى عليها البيت الروحي هي كلمة الله المكتوبة كما هي كلمة الله المتجسّد، إذ يقول:  لنحسب كتاب الله المقدّس كما لو كان حقلًا فيه نودّ إقامة مبنى. ليتنا لا نتراخي ولا نقف عند السطح بل نحفر إلى الأعماق حتى نبلغ الصخرة، " والصخرة كانت المسيح"​


----------



## النهيسى (1 ديسمبر 2013)

دهشة الجماهير

*"فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال، بهتت الجموع من تعليمه، لأنه كان يعلّمهم كمن له سلطان وليس كالكتبة"*

. حقًا ما أحوجنا أن يمسك السيّد نفسه بأيدينا لنحفر ونعمِّق في كتابه المقدّس،
 فنكتشفه أمامنا بل وفينا،
 نراه لا كمن يقدّم وصايا مجرّدة إنّما يعطي قوّة وسلطانًا.
 يتكلّم فينا عاملًا في حياتنا بروحه القدّوس
 ليتجلّى ببهائه في حياتنا الداخليّة 
ويحوّل سلوكنا إلى شهادة حق للحياة السماويّة المجيدة فيه.​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 ديسمبر 2013)

من الاصحاح السادس لمستني اوي الايه دي


> *وحينما تصلون لا                  تكرروا الكلام باطلا كالأمم، فإنهم يظنون أنه بكثرة كلامهم يستجاب                  لهم *  *فلا تتشبهوا بهم.                  لأن أباكم يعلم ما تحتاجون إليه قبل أن تسألوه *


ومن الاصحاح السابع لمستني كذا ايه ومش محتاجين تفسير هما مفسير نفسهم
*



لا تدينوا لكي لا                  تدانوا  

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *لأنكم بالدينونة                  التي بها تدينون تدانون، وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم*





> *اسألوا تعطوا.                  اطلبوا تجدوا. اقرعوا يفتح لكم*





> *ليس كل من يقول لي:                  يا رب، يا رب يدخل ملكوت السماوات. بل الذي يفعل إرادة أبي الذي                  في السماوات *


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*كُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ جَيِّدَةٍ تَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً جَيِّدَةً وَأَمَّا الشَّجَرَةُ الرَّدِيَّةُ فَتَصْنَعُ أَثْمَاراً رَدِيَّةً​
اين هى الثمار ....
حفظ الانجيل دون العمل بما به يعنى ان النفس عاقر بلا ثمر
تادية الطقوس وتحويلها إلى غاية وترك من تؤدى له الطقوس هى ثمار رديئة
حفظ الالحان والتباهى بجمال الصوت دون التعلق بشخص المسيح لهى ثمار رديئة

اين هى الثمار التى سنغذى بها الجوعى .....
اين هى الثمار التى ستنير الطريق للعميان ....؟؟؟
اين هى الثمار التى ستشفى المرضى روحيا ....؟؟؟؟
اين هى ثمارنا الجيدة.....؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (1 ديسمبر 2013)

34 فَإِذَا كُلُّ الْمَدِينَةِ قَدْ خَرَجَتْ لِمُلاَقَاةِ يَسُوعَ. وَلَمَّا أَبْصَرُوهُ طَلَبُوا أَنْ يَنْصَرِفَ عَنْ تُخُومِهِمْ
قرأت هذا العدد و ذهلت 
هل يأتى المخلص اليك وتطرده ؟ 
هل ترى كل عجائبه وعمله فى حياتك 
ولا تريد شركة معه ؟ 
نعم يحدث !!!
عندما أصم أذانى عن كلامه وندائه لى وأهتم للعالم وملذاته وشهواته وقتها اقول له أذهب عن تخومى ولا اريدك .
عندما أغمض عينى عن طريقه لانه كرب وأسير فى طريق العالم الرحب ذو الباب الواسع المملؤ بالمعثرات وقتها أقول له أذهب عن تخومى ولا اريدك .
ياربى أدخل تخومى سأسلم لك حواسى وعقلى وقلبى لتملك على حياتى لانى لا اريد سواك فى حياتى.


----------



## R.O.R.O (1 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح الثامن *
"*فلما سمع يسوع تعجّب، وقال للذين يتبعون:*​ *         الحق أقول لكم لم أجد ولا في إسرائيل إيمانًا بمقدار هذا.*​ *         أقول لكم أن كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتّكئون مع ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب في ملكوت السماوات.*​ *         وأما بنو الملكوت فيُطرحون إلى الظلمة الخارجيّة.*​ *         هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الأسنان.*​ *         ثم قال يسوع لقائد المائة: اذهب وكما آمنت ليكن لك،*
* فبرأ غلامه في تلك الساعة"? (13:10)

ليس شىء يفرح قلب الله مثل ايماننا 
تعجب السيد المسيح عندما رأى فى قائد المائه هذا الايمان 
فى قلبه ومعلنا عنه 

*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (2 ديسمبر 2013)

> "*ولما دخل السفينة تبعه تلاميذه،*
> * 		وإذا اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطّت الأمواج السفينة،*
> * 		وكان هو نائمًا.*
> * 		فتقدّم تلاميذه وأيقظوه، قائلين: يا سيّد نجّنا فإنّنا نهلك.*
> ...


لقد نام لكي يعطي فرصة لظهور خوفهم، ولكي يجعل فهمهم لما يحدث أكثر وضوحا... لكنه لم يفعل هذا في حضرة الجماهير حتى لا يُدانوا على قلة إيمانهم، وإنما انفرد بهم وأصلح من شأنهم، وقبل أن يهدئ عاصفة المياه أنهى أولًا عاصفة نفوسهم موبخا إياهم: لماذا شككتم يا قليلي الإيمان؟ معلما إياهم أيضا أن الخوف سببه ليس اقتراب التجارب إنما ضعف ذهنهم.​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (2 ديسمبر 2013)

6 وَلكِنْ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ الْخَطَايَا». حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لِلْمَفْلُوجِ:«قُمِ احْمِلْ فِرَاشَكَ وَاذْهَبْ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ»
ومن له ان يغفر الخطايا ؟
المسيح هو الله الظاهر فى الجسد


----------



## النهيسى (2 ديسمبر 2013)

لماذا أمر الرب يسوع الأبرص  بالذهاب إلى الكاهن؟

أولًا: أراد السيّد تأكيد احترامه للشريعة التي هي من وضعه، فإنه ما جاء لينقضها بل ليكمّلها. لقد طالبه أن يؤكّد طهارته عن طريق الكهنة - كما في الشريعة - قبل أن يلتقي به أحد. في أكثر من موضع كشف السيّد موقفه من الكنيسة اليهوديّة، أنه ما جاء ليهدم بل ليبني، فإن هدَم إنّما يهدِم ما حملته القيادات الكنسيّة اليهوديّة من رياء وحب للظهور واهتمام بالزمنيّات وحرفيّة في الفهم وشكليّة في العبادة، لكنّه ما جاء ليثور على النظام في ذاته أو الطقس إن قدّم بروحه لا في حرفيّة قاتله. لقد جاء لكي يدخل بالرمز إلى كمال ما يرمز إليه. فإن كان مجيئه ينهي الكهنوت اللاوي لا يكون هذا بتدميره، وإنما بظهور كهنوت السيّد المسيح على طقس ملكي صادق.



ثانيًا: بإرساله للكهنة أراد شهادة عمليّة ملموسة بين يديّ الكهنة، ليدركوا أنه المسيّا المخلّص القادر على الإبراء من البرص. يقول القديس كيرلس الكبير: [سمح للأبرص بذلك شهادة لهم... فقد عُرف اليهود في كل العصور بإعلانهم عن غيرتهم على الناموس، قائلين أن موسى كان خادمًا لإرادة السماء، وقد بذلوا كل طاقتهم للتقليل من شأن المسيح كمخلّص البشر، فقالوا صراحة: "نحن نعلم أن موسى كلّمه الله، وأما هذا فما نعلم من أين هو" (يو 9: 29). لهذا كان من اللازم أن يقنعهم بهذه العلامات، أن كرامة موسى أقل من مجد المسيح. كان موسى مجرّد خادم أمين في بيت الله، أمّا المسيح فابن في بيت أبيه (عب 3: 5-6). شفاء الأبرص كان شهادة واضحة أن المسيح قد غيّر شريعة موسى بطريقة لا توصف. فإنه إذ تذمَّرت مريم أخت موسى عليه ضُربت بالبرص، وقد حزن موسى عليها حزنًا شديدًا، لكنّه عجز عن إزالة هذا المرض عنها. لقد سقط أمام الله يطلب منه: "اللهمّ اشفها" (عد 12: 13). لاحظ بعناية كيف وُجد هنا توسل مع صلاة وطلبة إلى السمو الإلهي، أمّا مخلّص البشريّة فبسلطان إلهي بحق يقول: أريد فأطهر. إذن شفاء الأبرص كان إنذارًا للكهنة، ليتعلّموا منه أن ظنّهم بأن موسى أعظم منه هو انحراف عن الحق. حقًا يليق بهم أن يكرموا موسى كخادم للناموس، معيّن للنعمة ومعروف للملائكة (غل 3: 19)، أمّا عمانوئيل فبالأكثر يُقدَّم له التسبيح والمجد بكونه ابن الآب الحق 

ويقول القديس أمبروسيوس: [عندما يراه الكاهن (اليهودي) يتحقّق أنه لم ينل الشفاء حسب الناموس، لكن أبرأته نعمة الله التي تفوق الناموس 



ثالثًا: بإرساله للكاهن أراد من اليهود أن يعيدوا النظر في طقس تطهير الأبرص (لا 14)، فيشهد لعمل السيّد المسيح الخلاصي، خاصة أمر العصفورين، حيث يذبح الواحد ويطير الآخر، إشارة إلى موت السيّد وقيامته، الأمر الذي أرجو الحديث عنه بأكثر تفصيل في دراستنا لسفر اللاويين.



رابعًا: يرى القدّيسان جيروم وأمبروسيوس في هذا التصرّف توجيه السيّد لنا بالخضوع للكهنة في الرب.



خامسًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم في هذا التصرّف أن السيّد يعلّمنا تجنّب الكبرياء والافتخار إن كان رب المجد الذي يشفي بسلطانه الشخصي أراد أن يخفي أعماله العجيبة، فكم بالأكثر يليق بنا نحن الذين تحت الضعف أن نخفي ما ينعم به علينا السيّد، من عطايا ومواهب ونعم، حفظًا عليها من حرب محبّة مديح الناس، التي تقتل كل عطيّة صالحة. لنتمثل بوالديّ موسى النبي اللذين أخفيا الطفل جميل الصورة في بيتهما ثلاثة شهور فلم يقتله فرعون، مقدّمين لنا العظيم في الأنبياء. هكذا لنُخفِ كل فضيلة جميلة في بيتنا ولا نعرضها لفرعون الحقيقي، شيطان حب الظهور!



سادسًا: يرى القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أنه قد دفعه نحو الكنيسة ليقدّم ذبيحة شكر لله، معلقًا على هذا التصرّف بقوله: [ليتنا نقدّم لله التشكّرات على الدوام، فنجعلها تسبق كلماتنا وأعمالنا [ليتنا لا نقدّم التشكّرات فقط من أجل البركات التي تحل بنا، وإنما من أجل البركات التي تحل بالآخرين ] ويكمّل حديثه عن أهمّية الشكر بقوله: [هذا هو الأمر الذي يحرّر الإنسان من الأرض، ويرفعنا إلى السماء، ويجعلنا ملائكة بدلًا من أن نكون بشرًا. فإن الملائكة يشكِّلون طغمة تقدّم التشكّرات لله من أجل الصالحات الموهوبة لنا، قائلين: "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام وبالناس المسرة" (لو2: 14)

القمص تادرس يعقوب ملطي


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

*وَلَمَّا نَزَلَ مِنَ الْجَبَلِ تَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ, وَإِذَا أَبْرَصُ قَدْ جَاءَ وَسَجَدَ لَهُ قَائِلاً: يَا سَيِّدُ إِنْ أَرَدْتَ تَقْدِرْ أَنْ تُطَهِّرَنِي. فَمَدَّ يَسُوعُ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَهُ قَائِلاً: أُرِيدُ فَاطْهُرْ. وَلِلْوَقْتِ طَهُرَ بَرَصُهُ, فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: انْظُرْ أَنْ لاَ تَقُولَ لأَحَدٍ. بَلِ اذْهَبْ أَرِ نَفْسَكَ لِلْكَاهِنِ وَقَدَّمِ الْقُرْبَانَ الَّذِي أَمَرَ بِهِ مُوسَى شَهَادَةً لَهُمْ.

إن أردت ....... تقدر
ماذا إن لم تكن ارادته متوافقة مع ما نطلب ........ ؟؟؟؟ 
لن يقدر ...... 
ليس عجزا .....
بل حباً .....
محبته ستمنعه أن يهبنا ما نطلب .... إن كان ما نطلبه ليس ما يريده
لأن ما يريده دوما .... هو ما ينفعنا .... ليس على الأرض .... بل ما ينفع ابديتنا  *


----------



## candy shop (2 ديسمبر 2013)

اقول لكم ان كثيرين سيأتون من المشارق والمغارب ويتكئون مع ابراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب فى ملكوت السماوات واما بنو الملكوت فيطرحون الى الظلمه الخارجيه هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان 
​


----------



## +ماريا+ (2 ديسمبر 2013)

اذا اضطراب عظيم قد حدث في البحر حتى غطت الامواج السفينة و كان هو نائما
فتقدم تلاميذه و ايقظوه قائلين يا سيد نجنا فاننا نهلك

اوقات احنا بنعمل كده مع ربنا بنصرخ ونقوله الحقنا انت مش سمعينا ولا ايه يارب 
وهو مش نايم بس بيشوف قوة ايمانا وثقتنا فيه اد ايه 
زى ما عمل مع التلاميذ عايز يشوفهم الفتره اللى قضوها معاه اخدو منه ايه 
استفادو ايه ايمانهم بقى قوى ومفيش خوف ووثقين انه هو المسيح المنتظر
لكن وجدهم لسه ايمانهم ضعيف ووبخهم على قلة ايمانهم 
وده كان تدريب لهم اكيد استفادو منه لانهم اصبحوا 
اعظم رسل ومبشرين للمسيح


----------



## روزا فكري (2 ديسمبر 2013)

"*ولما دخل يسوع كفرناحوم جاء إليه قائد مائة يطلب إليه ويقول:*
* 		يا سيّد، غلامي مطروح في البيت مفلوجًا متعذّبًا جدًا*".*فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا آتِي وَأَشْفِيهِ».*



*.* نعم تعال أيها الرب يسوع، لتحل بالإيمان فينا، أنت سرّ شفائنا.​


----------



## R.O.R.O (3 ديسمبر 2013)

"*لماذا تفكّرون بالشرّ في قلوبكم**. 		أيّهما أيسر: أن يقال لك مغفورة لك خطاياك، أم أن يقال: قم وأمش؟ ولكن لكي تعلموا أن لابن الإنسان سلطانًا على الأرض أن يغفر الخطايا حينئذ قال للمفلوج: قم احمل فراشك واذهب إلى بيتك" [4-6].
لمستنى الايه ده اوووووى 
ان المفلوج اعمى اتحرم من بيته وبعد شفائه قال له السيد المسيح اذهب الى بيتك 
ولقد حرمتنا الخطية من بيتنا الاول وهو الفردوس 
لقد حرمنا من الراحة الذى اعدها لنا رب المجد
بالخطية صارت عداوة بينا 
وجاء الابن الوحيد الينا وحملنا فيه ليدخل بنا الى حضن ابيه 
اولادا لله وهذه هى العودة الى بيتنا الاول 
*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (3 ديسمبر 2013)

22 وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنَ الْجَمِيعِ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِي. وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.
ها نحن يارب مبغضين ومطرودين ومقتولين 
من أجل أسمك الذى دعى علينا .
أعطنا يارب نعمة أن نصبر حتى يكون لنا نصيب فى ملكوت السموات .


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (3 ديسمبر 2013)

*



ولما جاء إلى البيت  				تقدم إليه الأعميان، فقال لهما يسوع: أتؤمنان أني أقدر أن أفعل  				هذا؟ قالا له: نعم، يا سيد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *حينئذ لمس أعينهما  				قائلا: بحسب إيمانكما ليكن لكما *
> *فانفتحت أعينهما. *


 حقا الثقه والايمان برب المجد يسوع
يفعلوا المستحيلات

اؤمن واعترف بيك ياسيدي الي النفس الاخير اؤمن​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2013)

وبينما هو متكىء فى البيت اذا عشارون وخطاه كثيرون قد جاءوا واتكأو مع يسوع وتلاميذه فلما نظر الفريسيون قالوا لتلاميذه لما يأكل معلمكم مع العشارين الخطاه ؟ فلما سمع يسوع قال لهم لا يحتاج الاصحا الى طبيب بل المرضى فأذهبوا وتعلموا ما هو : انى اريد رحمه لا ذبيحه لانى لم ات لادعو الابرار بل خطاه الى التوبه ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*متى الاصحاح العاشر 
**ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب فكونوا حكماء كالحيات وبسطاء كالحمام.  		ولكن احذروا من الناس لأنهم سيسلمونكم إلى مجالس وفي مجامعهم يجلدونكم.  		وتساقون أمام ولاة وملوك من اجلي شهادة لهم وللأمم*

*الاصحاح كله عزانى جدا لانه بيتكلم عن الاضطهاد اللى بنشوفوا 
واننا منخافش من الذين يقتلون الجسد 
بل بالحرى خافوا من الذى يقدر ان يهلك النفس والجسد معا 
*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*



من أحب أبا أو أما  				أكثر مني فلا يستحقني، ومن أحب ابنا أو ابنة أكثر مني فلا يستحقني 				

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *ومن لا يأخذ صليبه  				ويتبعني فلا يستحقني..**من وجد حياته يضيعها،**ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها"
> *


 إن الله الذي أوصانا بالحب، بل جاء إلينا لكي يهبنا طبيعة الحب نحوه ونحو الناس حتى الأعداء، لا يقبل أن نحب أحدًا حتىحياتنا الزمنيّة هنا إلا من خلاله. إنه يَغير علينا كعريس يطلب كل قلب عروسه،
وكما يقول القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم

الله الذي يحبّنا كثيرًا جدًا يريد أن يكون محبوبًا منّا لنترك كل أحد من أجله، لنعود فنقتني كل أحد بطاقات حب أعظم، إذ نحبّهم بالمسيح يسوع ربّنا الساكن فينا، فيكون على مستوى سماوي فائق؛ نحبّهم فوق كل اعتبارات زمنيّة.​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*لَيْسَ التِّلْمِيذُ أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْمُعَلِّمِ 
وَلاَ الْعَبْدُ أَفْضَلَ مِنْ سَيِّدِهِ
يَكْفِي التِّلْمِيذَ أَنْ يَكُونَ كَمُعَلِّمِهِ 
وَالْعَبْدَ كَسَيِّدِهِ. 
إِنْ كَانُوا قَدْ لَقَّبُوا رَبَّ الْبَيْتِ بَعْلَزَبُولَ فَكَمْ بِالْحَرِيِّ أَهْلَ بَيْتِهِ!

كم نصاب بالاحباط عندما يتعامل معنا الآخرين باسلوب مؤذى
فكيف نظن اننا سنجد تعامل افضل مما لاقاه معلمنا ؟؟؟؟
فالعبد ..... مهما علا شأنه ..... فلن يكون افضل من سيده​*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (4 ديسمبر 2013)

28 تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ، وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ.
الجميع متعب ومتألم ومثقل بالاحمال
ولكن ها أنت تنادى ياربى حتى تريحنا
من احمالنا واتعابنا ولاشيئ سوى ان نذهب
أليك ونرمى كل اتعابنا وهمومنا وأثقالنا
عند قدميك حتى تحملها انت ......
فهل من سامع ومستجيب ......؟؟!!


----------



## AdmanTios (4 ديسمبر 2013)

*" لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ  الْقَائِلِ " ....... متى ١٢ : ١٧
"هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ، حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ  بِهِ نَفْسِي.
أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ " ....... متى ١٢ : ١٨


إستشهد القديس متى بالعهد القديم كثيرا، لأنه أراد أن يثبت لسامعيه
من اليهود أن يسوع هو  المسيح. و كان اليهود يعتبرون التوراة هي السلطة
العليا، وكانوا يؤمنون أنها تشير  إلى المسيح الذي سيأتي، 

و لكنهم لم يؤمنوا أن يسوع هو المسيح. ولكن متى أثبت لهم أن  يسوع
هو المسيح حقيقة، المسيح الذي تنبأ عنه أنبياء العهد القديم.

وهذه النبوة  بالذات تبين أن يسوع لم يكن هو المسيح الذي كان اليهود
يتخيلونه وينتظرونه، بل أن  المسيح سيأتى كعبد، يعين ويشفي،
وليس قائدا لمعركة ......... 
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 11
حمدك أيها الآب رب السماء و الأرض لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء و الفهماء و أعلنتها للأطفال ( مت25: 11 )*
* حقاً إن الله يشتهي أن يقدم  أسرارة للبشرية ولا يمنع أحد من معرفته و لكن الذين يظنون في  أنفسهم أنهم حكماء و فهماء كالفريسين المتعجرفين الذين نادوا  أنهم أصحاب معرفة عقلية قادرة علي خلاصهم هؤلاء يتثقلون بالأنا فلا يقدرون  أن يدخلوا طريق المعرفة الإلهية الحقة أما من يقبل المسيح في بساطة القلب (  كالأطفال ) و يحمل صليبه في اتضاع يكون كطفل ارتمي في حضن أبيه فيدخل به  السيد إلي معرفته و إلي معرفة أسراره والأطفال أيضاً هم تلاميذه الذين أعلن  لهم الكثير فقبلوه و مثال لذلك بطرس الذي قال ( أنت المسيح ابن الله ) . *​


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2013)

رفض العالم لهم

إن كانت رسالة التلاميذ هي إعلان السلام الروحي الداخلي بالمصالحة مع الآب في ابنه ربّنا يسوع بروحه القدّوس، فتتصالح النفس أيضًا مع الجسد ويتصالح الإنسان مع أخيه، لكن الأشرار لا يحتملون المصالحة، ولا يقبلون الحب فيواجهونه بالشراسة، إذ يقول:"ها أنا أرسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب" 

يُعلّق القديس أغسطينوس على هذا القول الإلهي هكذا:  تأمّلوا يا إخوتي ما يفعله ربّنا يسوع! تصوّروا لو أن ذئبًا واحدًا ذهب وسط غنم كثير مهما بلغ عددهم بالآلاف... أفلا يرتعب جميع الغنم بالرغم من عدم قدرة هذا الذئب على افتراسهم جميعًا؟ فكم تكون مشورة ربّنا يسوع المسيح، التي يشجّعنا بها، إذ لا يلقي بذئب وسط غنم، بل يُلقي بالغنم وسط الذئاب...؟! إنه لم يطلب منهم أن يقتربوا من الذئاب، بل يكونوا في وسطهم. حقًا لقد كان هناك قطيع صغير من الغنم، لكن إذ افترستها الذئاب الكثيرة تحوّلت الذئاب إلى غنم  

وفي مرارة يُعلّق القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم أيضًا فيقول:  لنخجل إذ نفعل نحن العكس فنقف كذئاب ضدّ أعدائنا! مادمنا نحن غنم، فإنّنا سنغلب بالرغم من وجود ربْوة من الذئاب تجول حولنا لافتراسنا، أمّا إذا صرنا ذئابًا فسنهزم إذ يفارقنا عون راعينا، الذي لا يعول الذئاب بل الغنم، بهذا يتركك وينسحب حيث لا تسمح لقدرته أن تظهر فيك


----------



## النهيسى (5 ديسمبر 2013)

* قبول البسطاء له

الذين ظنّوا في أنفسهم أنهم حكماء رفضوه، بينما قبله البسطاء، فأعلن لهم أسراره الإلهيّة، مقدّمًا تسبحة فرح وتهليل لأبيه من أجلهم:

"في ذلك الوقت أجاب يسوع وقال:

أحمدك (اعترف لك) أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض،

لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء، وأعلنتها للأطفال"*​


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (5 ديسمبر 2013)

36 وَلكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَابًا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ.
+++
ضع يارب حارسا لفمى وبابا حصينا لشفتى.


----------



## صوت صارخ (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ.
اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.
لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ​
دعوة للمتعبين, ومن من الخليقة غير مُتعب, إنها دعوة للخليقة جمعاء, أن تأتى إليه ..... ليريحها من اتعابها ....... لن توجد راحة إلا عند المسيح ..... لا العالم بكل كنوزة ومشتهياته قادر أن يريح ...... أنه بالمسيح, والمسيح فقط, توجد الراحة والسلام 
علينا فقط أن نحمل نيره .... وداعته واتضاعه ..... فنجد راحة النفس والهدوء والسكينة*


----------



## AdmanTios (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*" ثُمَّ يَذْهَبُ وَيَأْخُذُ مَعَهُ سَبْعَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ أُخَرَ  أَشَرَّ مِنْهُ، فَتَدْخُلُ
وَتَسْكُنُ هُنَاكَ، فَتَصِيرُ أَوَاخِرُ ذلِكَ  الإِنْسَانِ أَشَرَّ مِنْ أَوَائِلِهِ!
هكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضًا لِهذَا الْجِيلِ  الشَّرِّيرِ "....... متى ١٢ : ٤٥


كان الرب يسوع يصف موقف أمة إسرائيل وموقف القادة الدينيين بخاصة،
فمجرد تنظيف  الحياة دون أن تمتليء بالله، يترك مجالا كبيرا للشيطان
ليدخل إليها. ويسجل لنا سفر  عزرا كيف تخلص الشعب من عبادة الأوثان،
و لكنهم فشلوا في أن يستبدلوا ذلك بمحبة الله  وطاعته.

إن الرغبة في خلاص حياتنا من الخطية، هي الخطوة الأولى،
و بعد ذلك يجب أن  نملأ حياتنا بكلمة الله والروح القدس.

*


----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

* "لا تظنّوا إني جئت لألقي سلامًا على الأرض،*
* ما جئت لألقي سلامًا بل سيفًا.*
* فإني جئت لأفرّق الإنسان ضدّ أبيه،*
* الابنة ضدّ أمها،*
* والكِنَّة ضدّ حماتها.*
* وأعداء الإنسان أهل بيته" [34-36].* 



دايما الايه دي كانت بتحيرني في معناها وده تفسير القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم

هنا يقدّم الله أولويّته على الجميع، فلا يتربّع في القلب غيره، ولا يسمح لأحد بدخول القلب إلا من خلاله، إذ يقول: "*من أحبَّ أبًا أو أمّا أكثر منّي فلا يستحقَّني، ومن أحبَّ ابنًا أو ابنة أكثر منّي فلا يستحقّني. ومن لا يأخذ صليبه ويتبعني فلا يستحقّني. من وجد حياته يضيعها، ومن أضاع حياته من أجلي يجدها" [37-39].*​


----------



## روزا فكري (5 ديسمبر 2013)

*
تعالوا إلي يا جميع  				المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم

مين مننا مش جواه تعب او شايل حمل تقيل ؟

بس ربنا من حنيته مش بيحب يشوفنا تعابنين
وبيفتحلنا احضانه عشان نرمي فيها كل متاعبنا
وهمومنا ومشاكلنا
*
*إن كنت تحزن في طلبه فستبتهج بوجوده! إن كنت
*
*تتألّم لكي تنظره بالدموع والضيق، فإنه يظهر لك حسنة
*
* داخلك فتنسى احزانك
*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*"ولكن أقول لكم إن كل كلمة بطالة يتكلّم بها الناس سوف يُعطون عنها حسابًا يوم الدين.
 لأنك بكلامك تتبرر، وبكلامك تُدان" [36- 37].
يقول السيد المسيح 
* *ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*1. لإِمَامِ الْمُغَنِّينَ. مَزْمُورٌ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَيْكَ يَا رَبُّ تَوَكَّلْتُ. لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى مَدَى الدَّهْرِ. بِعَدْلِكَ نَجِّنِي.
2. أَمِلْ إِلَيَّ أُذْنَكَ. سَرِيعاً أَنْقِذْنِي. كُنْ لِي صَخْرَةَ حِصْنٍ بَيْتَ مَلْجَأٍ لِتَخْلِيصِي.
3. لأَنَّ صَخْرَتِي وَمَعْقِلِي أَنْتَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ تَهْدِينِي وَتَقُودُنِي.
4. أَخْرِجْنِي مِنَ الشَّبَكَةِ الَّتِي خَبَّأُوهَا لِي لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ حِصْنِي.
5. فِي يَدِكَ أَسْتَوْدِعُ رُوحِي. فَدَيْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْحَقِّ.
6. أَبْغَضْتُ الَّذِينَ يُرَاعُونَ أَبَاطِيلَ كَاذِبَةً. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَى الرَّبِّ تَوَكَّلْتُ.
7. أَبْتَهِجُ وَأَفْرَحُ بِرَحْمَتِكَ لأَنَّكَ نَظَرْتَ إِلَى مَذَلَّتِي وَعَرَفْتَ فِي الشَّدَائِدِ نَفْسِي
8. وَلَمْ تَحْبِسْنِي فِي يَدِ الْعَدُوِّ بَلْ أَقَمْتَ فِي الرَُّحْبِ رِجْلِي.
9. اِرْحَمْنِي يَا رَبُّ لأَنِّي فِي ضِيقٍ. خَسَفَتْ مِنَ الْغَمِّ عَيْنِي. نَفْسِي وَبَطْنِي.
10. لأَنَّ حَيَاتِي قَدْ فَنِيَتْ بِالْحُزْنِ وَسِنِينِي بِالتَّنَهُّدِ. ضَعُفَتْ بِشَقَاوَتِي قُوَّتِي وَبَلِيَتْ عِظَامِي.
11. عِنْدَ كُلِّ أَعْدَائِي صِرْتُ عَاراً وَعِنْدَ جِيرَانِي بِالْكُلِّيَّةِ وَرُعْباً لِمَعَارِفِي. الَّذِينَ رَأُونِي خَارِجاً هَرَبُوا عَنِّي.
12. نُسِيتُ مِنَ الْقَلْبِ مِثْلَ الْمَيْتِ. صِرْتُ مِثْلَ إِنَاءٍ مُتْلَفٍ.
13. لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. الْخَوْفُ مُسْتَدِيرٌ بِي بِمُؤَامَرَتِهِمْ مَعاً عَلَيَّ. تَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَخْذِ نَفْسِي.
14. أَمَّا أَنَا فَعَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْتُ يَا رَبُّ. قُلْتُ: [إِلَهِي أَنْتَ].
15. فِي يَدِكَ آجَالِي. نَجِّنِي مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِي وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ يَطْرُدُونَنِي.
16. أَضِئْ بِوَجْهِكَ عَلَى عَبْدِكَ. خَلِّصْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ.
17. يَا رَبُّ لاَ تَدَعْنِي أَخْزَى لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُكَ. لِيَخْزَ الأَشْرَارُ. لِيَسْكُتُوا فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ.
18. لِتُبْكَمْ شِفَاهُ الْكَذِبِ الْمُتَكَلِّمَةُ عَلَى الصِّدِّيقِ بِوَقَاحَةٍ بِكِبْرِيَاءَ وَاسْتِهَانَةٍ.
19. مَا أَعْظَمَ جُودَكَ الَّذِي ذَخَرْتَهُ لِخَائِفِيكَ وَفَعَلْتَهُ لِلْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْكَ تُجَاهَ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ.
20. تَسْتُرُهُمْ بِسِتْرِ وَجْهِكَ مِنْ مَكَايِدِ النَّاسِ. تُخْفِيهِمْ فِي مَظَلَّةٍ مِنْ مُخَاصَمَةِ الأَلْسُنِ.
21. مُبَارَكٌ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ جَعَلَ عَجَباً رَحْمَتَهُ لِي فِي مَدِينَةٍ مُحَصَّنَةٍ.
22. وَأَنَا قُلْتُ فِي حَيْرَتِي: [إِنِّي قَدِ انْقَطَعْتُ مِنْ قُدَّامِ عَيْنَيْكَ]. وَلَكِنَّكَ سَمِعْتَ صَوْتَ تَضَرُّعِي إِذْ صَرَخْتُ إِلَيْكَ.
23. أَحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ يَا جَمِيعَ أَتْقِيَائِهِ. الرَّبُّ حَافِظُ الأَمَانَةِ وَمُجَازٍ بِكَِثْرَةٍ الْعَامِلَ بِالْكِبْرِيَاءِ.
24. لِتَتَشَدَّدْ وَلْتَتَشَجَّعْ قُلُوبُكُمْ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُنْتَظِرِينَ الرَّبَّ*


----------



## candy shop (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*احملوا نيري عليكم  				وتعلموا مني، لأني وديع ومتواضع القلب، فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم 				* 
 *لأن نيري هين وحملي  				خفيف *​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*
 تعالوا إلي يا جميع المتعبين والثقيلي الأحمال، وأنا أريحكم  ( مت 11 - 28)*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*ولا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد ولكن النفس لا يقدرون أن يقتلوها
 بل خافوا بالحري من الذي يقدر أن يهلك النفس والجسد كليهما في جهنم 
( منت 10 - 28)​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*الأصحاح الثانى عشر
كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ يُغْفَرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمَّا التَّجْدِيفُ عَلَى الرُّوحِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لِلنَّاسِ.*​*



التجديف على الروح القدس: 
= رفض عمل النعمة ....... 
= رفض التوبيخ الإلهى ......
= رفض الرجوع عن الشرور ....... 
= رفض الإله ......

فكيف يطمع الإنسان فى المغفرة آنذاك .......؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## EMad Thaabet (6 ديسمبر 2013)

*
1 لإمام المغنين. مزمور لداود عندما جاء إليه ناثان النبي بعد ما دخل إلى بثشبع

   ارحمني يا الله حسب رحمتك. حسب كثرة رأفتك امح معاصي

2 اغسلني كثيرا من إثمي، ومن خطيتي طهرني

3 لأني عارف بمعاصي، وخطيتي أمامي دائما

4 إليك وحدك أخطأت، والشر قدام عينيك صنعت، لكي تتبرر في أقوالك، وتزكو في قضائك

5 هأنذا بالإثم صورت، وبالخطية حبلت بي أمي

6 ها قد سررت بالحق في الباطن، ففي السريرة تعرفني حكمة

7 طهرني بالزوفا فأطهر . اغسلني فأبيض أكثر من الثلج

8 أسمعني سرورا وفرحا ، فتبتهج عظام سحقتها

9 استر وجهك عن خطاياي ، وامح كل آثامي

10 قلبا نقيا اخلق في يا الله، وروحا مستقيما جدد في داخلي

11 لا تطرحني من قدام وجهك، وروحك القدوس لا تنزعه مني

12 رد لي بهجة خلاصك، وبروح منتدبة اعضدني

13 فأعلم الأثمة طرقك، والخطاة إليك يرجعون

14 نجني من الدماء يا الله، إله خلاصي، فيسبح لساني برك

15 يارب افتح شفتي، فيخبر فمي بتسبيحك

16 لأنك لا تسر بذبيحة وإلا فكنت أقدمها. بمحرقة لا ترضى

17 ذبائح الله هي روح منكسرة. القلب المنكسر والمنسحق يا الله لا تحتقره

18 أحسن برضاك إلى صهيون. ابن أسوار أورشليم

19 حينئذ تسر بذبائح البر، محرقة وتقدمة تامة. حينئذ يصعدون على مذبحك عجولا 


المزمور الحادي والخمسون*


----------



## R.O.R.O (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 13 **
لأن قلب هذا الشعب قد غلظ وأذاهم قد ثقل سماعها          وغمضوا عيونهم لئلا يبصروا 
بعيونهم ويسمعوا بآذانهم ويفهموا بقلوبهم          ويرجعوا فاشفيهم.
 ولكن طوبى لعيونكم لأنها
 تبصر ولآذانكم لأنها تسمع.          فاني الحق أقول لكم أن أنبياء وأبرارا كثيرين 
اشتهوا أن يروا ما انتم          ترون 
        ولم يروا وأن يسمعوا ما انتم تسمعون ولم يسمعوا(17:15) 
*
*يريد السيد أن هذا الشعب يسمع ويؤمن ويرجع إليه فيشفيه،
 ولكن          كبرياءهم وعنادهم وارتباطهم بشهواتهم غلظ قلوبهم 
وأغلق عيونهم          وأذانهم فلم يعرفوا المسيح بل صلبوه 
                  هنا السيد يقسم الناس قسمين من يريد أن يسمع ويفهم وينفذ ما تعلمه بلا          عناد،
 من لا يريد أن يفهم بل يريد أن يقاوم لذلك فالسيد ينبه ويقول فانظروا كيف تسمعون. *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*أَيْضاً يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً تَاجِراً يَطْلُبُ لَآلِئَ حَسَنَةً, فَلَمَّا وَجَدَ لُؤْلُؤَةً وَاحِدَةً كَثِيرَةَ الثَّمَنِ مَضَى وَبَاعَ كُلَّ مَا كَانَ لَهُ وَاشْتَرَاهَا.​نحن نطلب ونشتهى الملكوت السماوى ......اللؤلؤة الابدية ....
فهل اقتنعنا ان نبيع كل ما نملك ......... ونقتنيه....
إن كنا نطلب الملكوت الابدى بصدق وبدون رياء ....... سنبيع كافة المقتنيات والعلاقات الارضية ....... لنقتنى مشتهى نفوسنا*


----------



## candy shop (7 ديسمبر 2013)

* في ذلك اليوم خرج يسوع من البيت وجلس عند البحر. فاجتمع إليه جموع          كثيرة حتى أنه دخل السفينة وجلس والجمع كله وقف على الشاطئ. فكلمهم          كثيرا بأمثال قائلًا هوذا الزارع قد خرج ليزرع. وفيما هو يزرع سقط بعض          على الطريق فجاءت الطيور وأكلته. وسقط آخر على الأماكن المحجرة حيث لم          تكن له تربة كثيرة فنبت حالا إذ لم يكن له عمق ارض. ولكن لما أشرقت          الشمس احترق وإذ لم يكن له أصل جف. وسقط آخر على الشوك فطلع الشوك          وخنقه. وسقط آخر على الأرض الجيدة فأعطى ثمرا بعض مئة وأخر ستين وأخر          ثلاثين. من له أذنان للسمع فليسمع.*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 ديسمبر 2013)

الكتاب المقدس له مذاق خاص
فى قلوب الؤمنين هو احلى من العسل
وهو غذاء الروح يعطنا قوة وامل كبير
ومعه نرى ونسمع الرب
موضوع رائع الرب يباركك


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (7 ديسمبر 2013)

*لأنه قد أعطي لكم أن تعرفوا أسرار ملكوت السماوات، وأما لأولئك  				فلم يعط * *فإن من له سيعطى  				ويزاد، وأما من ليس له فالذي عنده سيؤخذ منه..*​


----------



## R.O.R.O (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 14 *
*وقال          له يا قليل الإيمان لماذا شككت. ولما دخلا السفينة سكنت الريح.
 والذين          في السفينة جاءوا وسجدوا له قائلين بالحقيقة أنت ابن الله.*(33:31)

*هذا معناه ببساطة أن أي واحد مناّ قادر أن ينتصر على ضيقات العالم، 
         ندوسها ولا نعبأ بها طالما أن المسيح معنا، وطالما نحن ناظرين إليه،          
يضطرب العالم في الخارج، ولكننا ونحن ناظرين للمسيح تمتلئ قلوبنا
 من          السلام فنطأ التجارب ولا نهتم بها، ولا نفقد سلامنا الداخلي.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (8 ديسمبر 2013)

> *"فلما خرج يسوع أبصر جمعًا كثيرًا،*
> *فتحنّن عليهم، وشفَى مرضاهم" *


إن كانت الجموع قد تركت المدن وخرجت مشاة لتلتقي مع السيد المسيح المنصرف إلى موضع خلاء منفردًا، فالسيّد بدوره "*خرج*" إليهم ليلتقي بهم مقدّمًا مفهومًا جديدًا للخلوة والوحدة. أنها ليست عزلة عن البشريّة ولا انغلاقًا للقلب، بل هي انفتاح للقلب نحو الله والناس. تختلي النفس بالله، لا في انفراديّة متقوْقعة، وإنما هي تنفرد به لتحمل أمامه الكنيسة كلها، بل والعالم كلّه بالحب، لذا ينجذب الناس إليها وهي تخرج إليهم متحنّنة ومترفّقة، تشتهي شفاء كل نفس .​


----------



## candy shop (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*فأمر الجموع أن  				يتكئوا على العشب. ثم أخذ الأرغفة الخمسة والسمكتين، ورفع نظره  				نحو السماء وبارك وكسر وأعطى الأرغفة للتلاميذ، والتلاميذ للجموع 				*​  *فأكل الجميع وشبعوا  				. ثم رفعوا ما فضل من الكسر اثنتي عشرة قفة مملوءة  				*​  *والآكلون كانوا نحو  				خمسة آلاف رجل، ما عدا النساء والأولاد *​


----------



## AdmanTios (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَبَعْدَمَا صَرَفَ الْجُمُوعَ صَعِدَ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ مُنْفَرِدًا  لِيُصَلِّيَ.
  وَلَمَّا صَارَ الْمَسَاءُ كَانَ هُنَاكَ وَحْدَهُ " ... متى ١٤ : ٢٣


كان الإنفراد في موضع خلاء له أولويته عند الرب يسوع
فقد جعل  وقتا في برنامجه لينفرد فيه مع الآب.
فقضاء وقت مع الله في الصلاة، ينشئ علاقة  حيوية،
و يؤهلنا لمواجهة تحديات الحياة وصراعاتها.
ضع نظاما لقضاء وقت منفردا مع  الله،
فسيساعدك هذا على أن تنمو روحيا،
و تزداد تشبها بالمسيح.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

*لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا هَهُنَا إِلاَّ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ​
نعم يا رب ....... لَيْسَ عِنْدَنَا هَهُنَا إِلاَّ خَمْسَةُ أَرْغِفَةٍ وَسَمَكَتَانِ
فماذا سيفعل هذا القليل لنُشبع تلك الجموع
إن تلك الجموع جائعة ...... ولا أحد يبالى
فماذا نفعل يا سيد

ائْتُونِي بِهَا إِلَى هُنَا​
ها هى يا سيد ..... مجرد بضع ارغفة ..... وقليل من السمك
بضع مما تنتجه الأرض ..... وبضع مما ينتجه البحر
فماذا أنت فاعل يا سيد ....؟؟؟

وَرَفَعَ نَظَرَهُ نَحْوَ السَّمَاءِ وَبَارَكَ وَكَسَّرَ وَأَعْطَى الأَرْغِفَةَ لِلتَّلاَمِيذِ وَالتَّلاَمِيذُ لِلْجُمُوعِ​
كيف هذا ...؟؟؟
الأرغفة لا تنفذ ..... ولا الأسماك أيضا
أيها الخالق ...... كيف نسألك كيف فعلت ذلك ..؟؟
ابرفع رأسك للسماء يتبارك قليلنا ؟؟؟؟
نعم ..... إنك أنت الإله والسيد .... مبارك يكون اسمك*


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 ديسمبر 2013)

فاجاب بطرس و قال يا سيد ان كنت انت هو فمرني ان اتي اليك على الماء

 فقال تعال فنزل بطرس من السفينة و مشى على الماء لياتي الى يسوع

 و لكن لما راى الريح شديدة خاف و اذ ابتدا يغرق صرخ قائلا يا رب نجني

 ففي الحال مد يسوع يده و امسك به و قال له يا قليل الايمان لماذا شككت


اجعلنى يارب اثبت نظرى فيك وان سقط مد يدك وانتشلنى كما فعلت مع بطرس


----------



## R.O.R.O (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 15*
"*وإذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت إليه؛ قائلة:*​*         ارحمني يا ابن داود،**ابنتي مجنونة جدًا"*
"*فتقدّم تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين:*​ *         اصرفها لأنها تصيح وراءنا.*​ *         فأجابهم وقال: لم أُرسَل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل الضالة"
* "*ليس حسنًا أن يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح** للكلاب*
"*نعم يا سيّد، والكلاب** أيضًا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة أربابها*"
*حينئذ اجاب يسوع وقال لها "يا امرأة عظيم إيمانك، ليكن كما تريدين*"
*ليكن لكِ كما تريدين فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة (28:21*)
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

* 		"وأنتم أيضًا لماذا تتعدُّون الله بسبب تقليدكم؟*
* 		فإن الله أوصى، قائلًا: اَكرم أباك وأمَّك،*
* 		ومن يشتم أبًا أو أمّا فليمت موتًا.*
* 		وأما أنتم فتقولون: من قال لأبيه أو أمه قربان*
* 		هو الذي تنتفع به مني، فلا يكرم أباه أو أمه.*
* 		فقد أبطلتم وصيّة الله بسبب تقليدكم" 
*​


----------



## AdmanTios (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*" ثُمَّ دَعَا الْجَمْعَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ:" إسْمَعُوا  وَ إفْهَمُوا "

" لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ،
بَلْ مَا  يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ "

متى ١٥ : ١٠ - ١١


أراد السيّد أن يمسك الجماهير البسيطة بيده
و يدخل بهم إلى الحياة الداخليّة، ليُدركوا أن
سرّ الحياة والقداسة لا يكمن في الأعمال
الخارجيّة الظاهرة، وإنما في الحياة الداخليّة.

إنه لم يتجاهل ما يدخل الفم تمامًا، لكنّه ليس
هو الذي يُنجِّس، بل ما في داخل الإنسان
و المُعلن خلال ما يخرج من الفم.

عندما تنجّس قلب الأبوين الأوّلين الداخلي
إهتمّا لا بعلاج الداخل، إنّما بستر جسديهما
في الخارج، كمن يُزيّن بيته المُنهار عِوض معالجة أساساته.

هكذا اهتم قادة اليهود بغسل الأيدي قبل الطعام
حتى لا يتنجّسوا، ولم يهتمّوا بما يصدر عن قلوبهم
من نجاسات تظهر خلال كلماتهم المملوءة رياءً وإدانة.
*


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*                  (مت 21:15-28):-*
 
 *                  ثم خرج يسوع من هناك وانصرف إلى نواحي صور وصيدا. وإذا امرأة كنعانية          خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت إليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود ابنتي          مجنونة جدًا. فلم يجبها بكلمة فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا إليه قائلين اصرفها          لأنها تصيح وراءنا. فأجاب وقال لم أرسل إلا إلى خراف بيت إسرائيل          الضالة. فاتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد اعني. فأجاب وقال ليس حسنا أن يؤخذ          خبز البنين ويطرحللكلاب. فقالت نعم يا سيد والكلاب         أيضا تأكل من          الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة أربابها. حينئذ أجاب يسوع وقال لها يا امرأة          عظيم إيمانك ليكن لك كما تريدين فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة.*​


----------



## candy shop (9 ديسمبر 2013)

الاصحاح  16

*(مت 13:16-20):-*

*ولما جاء يسوع إلى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سال تلاميذه قائلًا من يقول الناس  		أنى أنا ابن الإنسان. فقالوا قوم يوحنا المعمدان وآخرون إيليا وآخرون  		ارميا أو واحد من الأنبياء. قال لهم وانتم من تقولون أنى أنا. فأجاب  		سمعان بطرس وقال أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. فأجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى  		لك يا سمعان بن يونا أن لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن أبى الذي في  		السماوات. وأنا أقول لك أيضًا أنت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي  		وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها. وأعطيك مفاتيح ملكوت السماوات فكل ما  		تربطه على الأرض يكون مربوطا في السماوات وكل ما تحله على الأرض يكون  		محلولا في السماوات. حينئذ أوصى تلاميذه أن لا يقولوا لأحد أنه يسوع  		المسيح.*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (9 ديسمبر 2013)

*حينئذ قال يسوع  				لتلاميذه: إن أراد أحد أن يأتي ورائي فلينكر نفسه ويحمل صليبه  				ويتبعني * *فإن من أراد أن يخلص  				نفسه يهلكها، ومن يهلك نفسه من أجلي يجدها *
*لأنه ماذا ينتفع  				الإنسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه؟ أو ماذا يعطي الإنسان فداء  				عن نفسه *
*فإن ابن الإنسان سوف  				يأتي في مجد أبيه مع ملائكته، وحينئذ يجازي كل واحد حسب عمله 				*
*الحق أقول لكم: إن  				من القيام ههنا قوما لا يذوقون الموت حتى يروا ابن الإنسان آتيا في  				ملكوته.*
​


----------



## AdmanTios (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَبَعْدَ سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ أَخَذَ يَسُوعُ بُطْرُسَ وَيَعْقُوبَ  وَيُوحَنَّا أَخَاهُ
وَصَعِدَ بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَل عَال مُنْفَرِدِينَ " متى ١٧ : ١

" وَتَغَيَّرَتْ هَيْئَتُهُ قُدَّامَهُمْ، وَأَضَاءَ وَجْهُهُ  كَالشَّمْسِ،
وَصَارَتْ ثِيَابُهُ بَيْضَاءَ كَالنُّورِ . وَإِذَا مُوسَى وَإِيلِيَّا قَدْ
ظَهَرَا لَهُمْ يَتَكَلَّمَانِ  مَعَهُ . فَجَعَلَ بُطْرُسُ يَقُولُ لِيَسُوعَ:
"يَارَبُّ، جَيِّدٌ أَنْ  نَكُونَ ههُنَا! فَإِنْ شِئْتَ نَصْنَعْ هُنَا ثَلاَثَ
مَظَالَّ: لَكَ وَاحِدَةٌ،  وَلِمُوسَى وَاحِدَةٌ، وَلإِيلِيَّا وَاحِدَةٌ "

متى ١٧ : ٢ - ٤


كان موسى و إيليا إثنين من أعظم الأنبياء في العهد القديم.
فموسى يمثل الناموس، فقد  كتب الأسفار الخمسة،
و تنبأ عن مجيء نبي عظيم .

و يمثل إيليا الأنبياء  الذين تنبأوا عن مجيء المسيح .
و كان ظهورهما مع الرب يسوع تأييدا  لرسالته السماوية
بصفته المسيح لإتمام شريعة الله وأقوال أنبياء الله.
و كما أعطى  صوت الله، من السحابة على جبل سيناء،
السلطان لشريعته ، فإن صوت الله على  جبل التجلي
أضفى سلطانا على أقوال الرب يسوع.*


----------



## +ماريا+ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

على هذه الصخرة ابني كنيستي وأبواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها

واثقين فى وعودك يارب مهما حصل من حرق ونهب وتخريب 
ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 ديسمبر 2013)

*إِنْ أَرَادَ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ وَرَائِي فَلْيُنْكِرْ نَفْسَهُ وَيَحْمِلْ صَلِيبَهُ وَيَتْبَعْنِي​
هكذا هو الأمر ...... كل من يدعى أنه يتبع المسيح ..... عليه أن يسأل نفسه: أين هو صليبى الذى أحمله

هل القيته عند أول ضيقة 
هل حطمته عند استجابتى لأى شهوة ارضية جسدية
لا مسيحية بدون صليب ....*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 ديسمبر 2013)

الاصحاح 17
*وبعد ستة أيام أخذ                  يسوع بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا أخاه وصعد بهم إلى جبل عال منفردين                  * *وتغيرت هيئته قدامهم                  ، وأضاء وجهه كالشمس، وصارت ثيابه بيضاء كالنور * 
*وإذا موسى وإيليا قد                  ظهرا لهم يتكلمان معه *
*فجعل بطرس يقول                  ليسوع: يا رب، جيد أن نكون ههنا فإن شئت نصنع هنا ثلاث مظال: لك                  واحدة، ولموسى واحدة، ولإيليا واحدة *
*وفيما هو يتكلم إذا                  سحابة نيرة ظللتهم، وصوت من السحابة قائلا: هذا هو ابني الحبيب                  الذي به سررت. له اسمعوا *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*لَوْ كَانَ لَكُمْ إِيمَانٌ مِثْلُ حَبَّةِ خَرْدَلٍ لَكُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ لِهَذَا الْجَبَلِ: انْتَقِلْ مِنْ هُنَا إِلَى هُنَاكَ فَيَنْتَقِلُ وَلاَ يَكُونُ شَيْءٌ غَيْرَ مُمْكِنٍ لَدَيْكُمْ.​
هبنا يا رب هذا الايمان
لننقل عن نفوسنا جبال الخطية والشك
هبنا يا رب هذا الايمان
فبدونه سنُسحق اسفل جبالا الآلام والهموم​*


----------



## AdmanTios (11 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَلكِنْ لِئَلاَّ نُعْثِرَهُمُ، اذْهَبْ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ وَأَلْقِ  صِنَّارَةً،
وَ السَّمَكَةُ الَّتِي تَطْلُعُ أَوَّلاً خُذْهَا، وَمَتَى فَتَحْتَ  فَاهَا
تَجِدْ إِسْتَارًا، فَخُذْهُ وَأَعْطِهِمْ عَنِّي وَعَنْكَ " ... متى ١٧ : ٢٧


حينها أجاب بطرس، كعادته، على سؤال دون معرفة حقيقية للإجابة،
و بذلك وضع يسوع والتلاميذ  في موقف حرج، ولكن الرب يسوع إستخدم
هذا الموقف الحرج لإثبات دوره الملوكي .

فكما أن  الملوك لا يدفعون ضرائب، لا هم ولا عائلاتهم، فلم يكن على يسوع
كملك أن يدفع ضرائب،  ولكنه دبر دفع الضريبة عنه وعن بطرس لكي لا يعثر
الذين لم يدركوا أنه ملك. ومع أن  بطرس قد أعطي مبلغ الضريبة،

إلا أنه كان عليه أن يذهب للحصول عليها. وفي الحقيقة إن  كل ما لنا
يأتينا من موارد الله، ولكنه يريدنا أن ننشط في العمل. 

نحن، كشعب الله، غرباء على الأرض، لأن ولاءنا إنما هو لملكنا الحقيقي،
يسوع،  ومع ذلك علينا أن نتعاون مع السلطات، وأن نكون مواطنين
ملتزمين، فالسفير لدولة  أخرى، يراعي القوانين المحلية لكي يحسن
تمثيل من أرسله، و نحن سفراء المسيح،
*


----------



## candy shop (11 ديسمبر 2013)

* 	 	آيات (6-7):-*

* 	 	ولما سمع التلاميذ سقطوا على وجوههم وخافوا جدًا. فجاء يسوع ولمسهم وقال قوموا  	ولا تخافوا.*

 	سقوط التلاميذ وخوفهم يعبر عن عجز البشرية عن الالتقاء بالله بسبب خطاياها  	وفقدان سلامها. ولمسة يسوع لتلاميذه ودعوته لهم للقيام تشير أنه لهذا أتى وتجسد  	ليقيمنا من التراب الذي نحن فيه ويعطينا أن نتقابل مع الآب. *لا تخافوا * 	هذه يقولها بسلطان أي أنه يعطى مع كلماته هذه سلامًا يملأ القلب. فالمسيح أتى  	ليعيدنا للأمجاد السماوية ولنتقابل مع الآب وليقيمنا من التراب الذي كنا فيه  	وليملأ القلب سلامًا فهو ملك السلام.​* 
*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (11 ديسمبر 2013)

7 فَجَاءَ يَسُوعُ وَلَمَسَهُمْ وَقَالَ: «قُومُوا، وَلاَ تَخَافُوا».
أحساس لا يوصف عندما يلمسك المسيح قائلا لك لا تخف وقتها تحس دائما بالحضور
الالهى طوال حياتك ولن يخيفك او يرهبك 
شيئ .
لقد اقامنى من سقطتى واتحدت به .


----------



## R.O.R.O (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 16*
*وانا اقول لك ايضا انت بطرس وعلى هذه الصخرة ابنى كنيستى 
وابواب الجحيم بن تقوى عليها *
*صخرتك هي الإيمان الذي هو أساس الكنيسة، 
فإن كنت صخرة تكون كنيسة، 
وإن كنت في الكنيسة فأبواب الجحيم لن تقدر عليك،*
*الاصحاح 17*
*الحق اقول لكم ان كان لكم ايمان مثل حبة خردل لكنتم تقولون لهذا الجبل 
انتقل من هنا الى هناك فينتقل ولا يكون شىء غير ممكن لديكم *
*امين يارب هبنا ان نؤمن ان 
الغير مستطاع عن الناس مستطاع عندك انت 
ولكن بايماننا يكون لنا 
هبنا يارب ان نختبىء فيك ونطرد عنا الخطية *
*الاصحاح 18 *
*الحق اقول لكم ان لم ترجعوا وتصيروا مثل الاولاد فلن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات *
*هبنا يارب هذه البراة التى لاتعرف الكره ولا الحقد 
هبنا هذه الروح التى تمثل صورتك ومثالك *
​


----------



## صوت صارخ (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ: يَا رَبُّ كَمْ مَرَّةً يُخْطِئُ إِلَيَّ أَخِي وَأَنَا أَغْفِرُ لَهُ؟ هَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ؟, فقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: لاَ أَقُولُ لَكَ إِلَى سَبْعِ مَرَّاتٍ بَلْ إِلَى سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً سَبْعَ مَرَّات​
شكرا لك يا سيدى ..... فإن كان الإنسان الترابى أوصيته أن يُسامح أخاه سبعين مرة سبع مرات ...... فكم بالحرى ستسامحنا أنت يا خالق الإنسان ....؟؟؟؟ 
إن مراحمك وغفرانك بلا حدود ..... أعطنا أن نتوب توبة حقيقية لنكون تحت مظلة غفرانك التى لا حدود لها*


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (12 ديسمبر 2013)

11 لأَنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ قَدْ جَاءَ لِكَيْ يُخَلِّصَ مَا قَدْ هَلَكَ.
أشكرك يارب على هذه النعمة التى تعطيها
لمن يقبلك مجانا .
الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا
وانت اتيت لتخلصهم 
ولكن من يقبلك مخلص له ؟


----------



## AdmanTios (12 ديسمبر 2013)

*" اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ  يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاءِ،
وَ كُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ  يَكُونُ مَحْلُولاً فِي السَّمَاءِ "... متى ١٨ : ١٨


هذا الربط والحل يشيران إلى قرارات الكنيسة فيما يتعلق بالنزاع،
فلا يوجد بعد  الكنيسة، محكمة استئناف بين المؤمنين .

و من وجهة النظر المثالية، يجب أن تكون  قراراتها بإرشاد الله،
و مبنية على التمييز حسب كلمته. ولذلك هناك مسئولية ضخمة
على  المؤمنين أن يأتوا بمشاكلهم للكنيسة، وعلى الكنيسة أن
تلجأ إلى إرشاد الله في حل  المنازعات، فمعالجة المشاكل
بحسب طريق الله، لها أثرها هنا و في الأبدية.*


----------



## candy shop (12 ديسمبر 2013)

* 		 		(مت 8:18-10)-*​ * 		 		فان اعثرتك يدك أو رجلك فاقطعها والقها عنك خير لك أن تدخل الحياة اعرج  		أو اقطع من أن تلقى في النار الأبدية ولك يدان أو رجلان. وأن اعثرتك  		عينك فاقلعها والقها عنك خير لك أن تدخل الحياة اعور من أن تلقى في  		جهنم النار ولك عينان. انظروا لا تحتقروا أحد هؤلاء الصغار لأني أقول  		لكم أن ملائكتهم في السماوات كل حين ينظرون وجه أبى الذي في السماوات.*​


----------



## candy shop (13 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 19*

*وجاء إليه الفريسيون  				ليجربوه قائلين له: هل يحل للرجل أن يطلق امرأته لكل سبب  				*​  *فأجاب وقال لهم:  				أما قرأتم أن الذي خلق من البدء خلقهما ذكرا وأنثى  				*​  *وقال: من أجل هذا  				يترك الرجل أباه وأمه ويلتصق بامرأته، ويكون الاثنان جسدا واحدا 				*​  *إذا ليسا بعد اثنين  				بل جسد واحد. فالذي جمعه الله لا يفرقه إنسان *​


----------



## R.O.R.O (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 19 *
* ها نحن قد تركنا كل شيء وتبعناك. فأجاب يسوع وقال          الحق أقول لكم ليس أحد ترك بيتا 
أو اخوة أو أخوات أو أبا أو أما أو          امرأة أو أولادا أو حقولا لأجلي ولأجل الإنجيل.
 إلا ويأخذ مئة ضعف الآن          في هذا الزمان بيوتا واخوة وأخوات وأمهات وأولادا 
وحقولا مع اضطهادات          وفي الدهر الأتي الحياة الأبدية. 
ولكن كثيرون أولون يكونون آخرين          والآخرون أولين.(30:27)*

*ربما ينظر الإنسان بفخر أن ما تركه لأجل          المسيح كان شيئًا ذو قيمة، 
لكن حقيقة فإنه لا يوجد في العالم شيء له          قيمة*
* حقًا سيعوض الله من يترك العالم          بخيرات زمنية مع تعزيات،
 ولكن لا ننسى أننا طالما نحن في العالم،          
فالاضطهادات والضيقات هي ضريبة 
يفرضها العالم ورئيسه على من يحتقر          العالم ويختار الحياة الأبدية*
​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*فقال يسوع لتلاميذه  				: الحق أقول لكم: إنه يعسر أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت السماوات  				* *وأقول لكم أيضا: إن  				مرور جمل من ثقب إبرة أيسر من أن يدخل غني إلى ملكوت الله  				*
*فلما سمع تلاميذه  				بهتوا جدا قائلين: إذا من يستطيع أن يخلص *
*فنظر إليهم يسوع  				وقال لهم: هذا عند الناس غير مستطاع، ولكن عند الله كل شيء  				مستطاع *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (14 ديسمبر 2013)

*مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونُ الاِثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.​
من الغريب ان نجد هذا النص فى سفر التكوين ايضا

ففى تكوين (2 : 24) نجد الوحى يقول: لِذَلِكَ يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ وَيَكُونَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً.

فهل كان لآدم أبا واما ليتركهم ويلتصق بأمرأته حواء ....؟؟؟؟ بالطبع لا 

بل كان الكتاب يتحدث عن ابن الانسان, الرب يسوع, الذى يترك اباه, الآب, وأمه, العذراء أمه, ليلتصق بامرأته, عروسه, الكنيسة ..... ويتحد بها .... ويصيرا جسدا واحداً ....

يا له من سر عجيب .... سر الزيجة ...... 

وقد تكلم عن ذلك القديس بولس حين قال: كَذَلِكَ يَجِبُ عَلَى الرِّجَالِ أَنْ يُحِبُّوا نِسَاءَهُمْ كَأَجْسَادِهِمْ. مَنْ يُحِبُّ امْرَأَتَهُ يُحِبُّ نَفْسَهُ, فَإِنَّهُ لَمْ يُبْغِضْ أَحَدٌ جَسَدَهُ قَطُّ بَلْ يَقُوتُهُ وَيُرَبِّيهِ، كَمَا الرَّبُّ أَيْضاً لِلْكَنِيسَةِ لأَنَّنَا أَعْضَاءُ جِسْمِهِ، مِنْ لَحْمِهِ وَمِنْ عِظَامِهِ, مِنْ أَجْلِ هَذَا يَتْرُكُ الرَّجُلُ أَبَاهُ وَأُمَّهُ وَيَلْتَصِقُ بِامْرَأَتِهِ، وَيَكُونُ الِاثْنَانِ جَسَداً وَاحِداً, هَذَا السِّرُّ عَظِيمٌ، وَلَكِنَّنِي أَنَا أَقُولُ مِنْ نَحْوِ الْمَسِيحِ وَالْكَنِيسَةِ, وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمُ الأَفْرَادُ، فَلْيُحِبَّ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ امْرَأَتَهُ هَكَذَا كَنَفْسِهِ، وَأَمَّا الْمَرْأَةُ فَلْتَهَبْ رَجُلَ (افسس 5 : 28 - 33)*


----------



## R.O.R.O (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*الاصحاح 20 *
*"فإن ملكوت السماوات يشبِه رجلًا رب بيت خرج مع الصبح ليستأجر فعَلَة لكرْمه" *
*من هو هذا الرجل رب البيت الذي يستأجر الفعلة إلا "كلمة الله الحي" الذي هو رب السماء 
والأرض يرى في خليقته السماوية والأرضية بيته الذي يدبر أموره ويهتم به أما كرمه فهو 
القلب الذي فيه يقيم مملكته، كقوله "ملكوت الله في داخلكم". 
إنه يزرع بره فينا بروحه القدوس معلنا ذاته في داخلنا. ملكوته هو تجليه فينا!*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (15 ديسمبر 2013)

"*فلما سمع العشرة اغتاظوا من أجل الأخويْن. فدعاهم يسوع، وقال: أنتم تعلمون أن رؤساء الأمم يسودونهم، والعظماء يتسلّطون عليهم، فلا يكون هذا فيكم. بل من أراد أن يكون فيكم عظيمًا، فليكن لكم خادمًا. ومن أراد أن يكون فيكم أولًا فليكن لكم عبدًا. كما أن ابن الإنسان لم يأتِ ليُخدم بل ليخدم، وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين*" [24-28].​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2013)

* 	 	(مت 29:20-34):-*

* 	 	وفيما هم خارجون من اريحا تبعه جمع كثير. وإذا أعميان جالسان على الطريق فلما  	سمعا أن يسوع مجتاز صرخا قائلين ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود. فانتهرهما الجمع  	ليسكتا فكانا يصرخان أكثر قائلين ارحمنا يا سيد يا ابن داود. فوقف يسوع  	وناداهما وقال ماذا تريدان أن افعل بكما. قالا له يا سيد أن تنفتح أعيننا.  	فتحنن يسوع ولمس أعينهما فللوقت أبصرت أعينهما فتبعاه.*​


----------



## AdmanTios (15 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَالْجُمُوعُ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمُوا وَالَّذِينَ تَبِعُوا كَانُوا  يَصْرَخُونَ قَائِلِينَ:
أُوصَنَّا لابْنِ دَاوُدَ! مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ  الرَّبِّ! أُوصَنَّا فِي الأَعَالِي "

متى ٢١ : ٩

يقول العلاّمة أوريجينوس: [مدحوا ناسوتيتّه بصراخهم: "هوشعنا يا ابن داود"، ومدحوا إصلاحه،
هذا يعني أن الخلاص هو في الأعالي، مشيرًا بوضوح إلى أن مجيء المسيح يعني الخلاص
الذي لا يمس البشر وحدهم بل المسكونة كلها، رابطًا الأرضيّات بالسماويات .

و يُعلّق أيضاً القدّيس أغسطينوس على قوله "مبارك الآتي باسم الرب قائلاً: [لنفهم من قوله
"باسم الرب" بالأكثر "اسم الله الآب"، وإن كان يمكن أن يُفهم على أنه باسمه هو بكونه الرب
لقد قال بنفسه: "أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي ولستم تقبلونني، إن أتى أحد باسم آخر فذلك تقبلونه"
فإن المعلّم الحقيقي للتواضع هو المسيح الذي أخلى نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب
لكنّه لم يفقد لاهوته بتعليمه التواضع. فبالواحد هو مساوٍ للآب، وبالآخر هو مشابه لنا نحن.
بذاك الذي هو مساوي للآب دعانا إلى الوجود، وبالذي صار به مشابهًا لنا، خلَّصنا من الهلاك.*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*"ولما دخل أورشليم اِرتجَّت المدينة كلها قائلة: من هذا.؟ فقالت الجموع: هذا يسوع النبي الذي من ناصرة الجليل"*    [10-11].
هكذا إذ دخل يسوعنا الحيّ إلى أورشليمنا الداخليّة ليُقيم ملكوته فينا بالصليب يرتج القلب كلّه مقدّمًا كل مشاعره وأحاسيسه وحبّه للملك الجديد، فيستعيد سلامه ويدخل إلى المصالحة مع السماء، بل ويصير سماءً جديدة!​


----------



## R.O.R.O (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*وكل ما تطلبونه فى الصلاة مؤمنين تنالونه (مت21:22)

اعطنا يارب الايمان الذى لايشكك فى استطاعتك 
اعطنا ان نؤمن ان كل ما نطلبه بإيمان يجاب لنا 
اعطنا قلب يصلى ويطلب بحرارة 
اعطنا شفاه تسبح اسمك دائما 
اعطنا يارب ان نكون مستحقين للوقوف امامك فى كل حين 

*​


----------



## AdmanTios (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*" قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:"الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ  الْعَشَّارِينَ وَالزَّوَانِيَ
يَسْبِقُونَكُمْ إِلَى مَلَكُوتِ اللهِ " ..... متى ٢١ : ٣١

" لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا جَاءَكُمْ فِي طَرِيقِ الْحَقِّ فَلَمْ  تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ،
وَ أَمَّا الْعَشَّارُونَ وَالزَّوَاني فَآمَنُوا بِهِ. وَأَنْتُمْ  إِذْ رَأَيْتُمْ
لَمْ تَنْدَمُوا أَخِيرًا لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ " ....... متى ٢١ : ٣٢


حقًا لقد قبل اليهود العمل في الملكوت لكنهم قبلوه بالكلام
من دون العمل، لذلك طَردوا أنفسهم بأنفسهم من الكرْم،
ليتركوا مكانهم للأمم الذين لم يسمعوا لله أولاً لكنهم عادوا
ليُطيعوه. ما أصعب على نفس هؤلاء المؤتمنين على كلمة
الله أن يتركوا الكراسي - بسبب عدم إيمانهم بالحق -
للعشّارين والزواني الذين سبقوهم إلى ملكوت الله بالإيمان.
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2013)

*وَلَمَّا قَرُبُوا مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَجَاءُوا إِلَى بَيْتِ فَاجِي عِنْدَ جَبَلِ الزَّيْتُونِ حِينَئِذٍ أَرْسَلَ يَسُوعُ تِلْمِيذَيْنِ, قَائِلاً لَهُمَا: اذْهَبَا إِلَى الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي أَمَامَكُمَا فَلِلْوَقْتِ تَجِدَانِ أَتَاناً مَرْبُوطَةً وَجَحْشاً مَعَهَا فَحُلاَّهُمَا وَأْتِيَانِي بِهِمَا, وَإِنْ قَالَ لَكُمَا أَحَدٌ شَيْئاً فَقُولاَ: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا. فَلِلْوَقْتِ يُرْسِلُهُمَا.

تستوقنى دائما تلك العبارة: الرَّبُّ مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا
لم يقول: الرَّبُّ يريدْهِمَا ..... بل قال: مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِمَا.
ليتنا نتعلم اتضاعه واستخدامه للأدنى من مخلوقاته .... محبته لخليقته جعلته فى احتياج لأدنى مخلوقاته
ليتنا نتعلم ألا نحتقر أحد .... مهما كان متواضع فى كيانه .... فالرب مُحْتَاجٌ إِلَيْهِ*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*1. ثُمَّ أُصْعِدَ يَسُوعُ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ مِنَ الرُّوحِ لِيُجَرَّبَ مِنْ إِبْلِيسَ.
2. فَبَعْدَ مَا صَامَ أَرْبَعِينَ نَهَاراً وَأَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً جَاعَ أَخِيراً.
3. فَتَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ الْمُجَرِّبُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَقُلْ أَنْ تَصِيرَ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةُ خُبْزاً».
4. فَأَجَابَ: «مَكْتُوبٌ: لَيْسَ بِالْخُبْزِ وَحْدَهُ يَحْيَا الإِنْسَانُ بَلْ بِكُلِّ كَلِمَةٍ تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِ اللَّهِ».
5. ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ وَأَوْقَفَهُ عَلَى جَنَاحِ الْهَيْكَلِ
6. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «إِنْ كُنْتَ ابْنَ اللَّهِ فَاطْرَحْ نَفْسَكَ إِلَى أَسْفَلُ لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: أَنَّهُ يُوصِي مَلاَئِكَتَهُ بِكَ فَعَلَى أيَادِيهِمْ يَحْمِلُونَكَ لِكَيْ لاَ تَصْدِمَ بِحَجَرٍ رِجْلَكَ».
7. قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضاً: لاَ تُجَرِّبِ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ».
8. ثُمَّ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضاً إِبْلِيسُ إِلَى جَبَلٍ عَالٍ جِدّاً وَأَرَاهُ جَمِيعَ مَمَالِكِ الْعَالَمِ وَمَجْدَهَا
9. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أُعْطِيكَ هَذِهِ جَمِيعَهَا إِنْ خَرَرْتَ وَسَجَدْتَ لِي».
10. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبْ يَا شَيْطَانُ! لأَنَّهُ مَكْتُوبٌ: لِلرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ تَسْجُدُ وَإِيَّاهُ وَحْدَهُ تَعْبُدُ».
11. ثُمَّ تَرَكَهُ إِبْلِيسُ وَإِذَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ قَدْ جَاءَتْ فَصَارَتْ تَخْدِمُهُ.




*


----------



## AdmanTios (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*" قَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ:"أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ قَطُّ فِي الْكُتُبِ
الْحَجَرُ الَّذِي رَفَضَهُ الْبَنَّاؤُونَ هُوَ قَدْ صَارَ رَأْسَ الزَّاوِيَةِ ؟
مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ كَانَ هذَا وَهُوَ عَجِيبٌ فِي أَعْيُنِنَا " متى ٢١ : ٤٢

يقول القدّيس كيرلّس الكبير موضحاً لكلمات السيِّد المسيح 
عن نفسه أنه الحجر المرفوض، هكذا: [ المخلّص هو الحجر
المختار وقد رذَله هؤلاء الذين كان يجب عليهم بناء مجمع اليهود،
و قد صار رأس الزاوية. يشبِّهَه الكتاب المقدّس بحجر زاوية،
لأنه يجمع الشعبين معًا : إسرائيل والأمم في إيمان واحد
و حب واحد ..................... و لكم هو عظيم حُبك يا الله
*


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2013)

*وسأله واحد منهم،  				وهو ناموسي، ليجربه قائلا * 
 *يا معلم، أية وصية  				هي العظمى في الناموس *

 *فقال له يسوع: تحب  				الرب إلهك من كل قلبك، ومن كل نفسك، ومن كل فكرك  				*

 *هذه هي الوصية  				الأولى والعظمى *

 *والثانية مثلها:  				تحب قريبك كنفسك *

 *بهاتين الوصيتين  				يتعلق الناموس كله والأنبياء *​


----------



## tamav maria (17 ديسمبر 2013)

متي 21 :43 -46
* لِذلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ يُنْزَعُ مِنْكُمْ وَيُعْطَى لأُمَّةٍ تَعْمَلُ أَثْمَارَهُ.*
*وَمَنْ سَقَطَ عَلَى هذَا الْحَجَرِ يَتَرَضَّضُ، وَمَنْ سَقَطَ هُوَ عَلَيْهِ يَسْحَقُهُ!».*
*وَلَمَّا سَمِعَ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ أَمْثَالَهُ، عَرَفُوا أَنَّهُ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْهِمْ.*
*وَإِذْ كَانُوا يَطْلُبُونَ أَنْ يُمْسِكُوهُ، خَافُوا مِنَ الْجُمُوعِ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ عِنْدَهُمْ مِثْلَ نَبِيٍّ.*​


----------



## AdmanTios (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَجَعَلَ يَسُوعُ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَيْضًا بِأَمْثَال  قَائِلاً "

" يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَانًا مَلِكًا صَنَعَ عُرْسًا لابْنِهِ، "

" وَأَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ لِيَدْعُوا الْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ،  فَلَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَأْتُوا "

" فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضًا عَبِيدًا آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً: قُولُوا  لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ:
هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ  ذُبِحَتْ،
وَ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ "

متى ٢٢ :١  - ٤


كانت تقتضي التقاليد عند إقامة الولائم،
صدور دعوتين : الأولى دعوة الضيوف للحضور.
و الدعوة الثانية لإعلان أن كل شيء قد أعد.

و لكن نجد هنا أن الملك، و هو شخص رب المجد،
قد دعا  ضيوفه ثلاث مرات، و في كل مرة رفضوا دعوته.
فالملك يريدنا أن نشترك معه في وليمته  التي ستستمر إلى الأبد،
و لهذا فهو يرسل لنا الدعوة تلو الدعوة . آمين و حق و عادل
هبنا أن نكون مُستعدين دوماً أن نستجيب لدعواتك لنا يا الله
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*وَسَأَلَهُ وَاحِدٌ مِنْهُمْ وَهُوَ نَامُوسِيٌّ لِيُجَرِّبَهُ: يَا مُعَلِّمُ أَيَّةُ وَصِيَّةٍ هِيَ الْعُظْمَى فِي النَّامُوسِ؟ فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: تُحِبُّ الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قَلْبِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ نَفْسِكَ وَمِنْ كُلِّ فِكْرِكَ هَذِهِ هِيَ الْوَصِيَّةُ الأُولَى وَالْعُظْمَى, والثَّانِيَةُ مِثْلُهَا: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ كَنَفْسِكَ بِهَاتَيْنِ الْوَصِيَّتَيْنِ يَتَعَلَّقُ النَّامُوسُ كُلُّهُ وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ.

محبة الخالق والمخلوق ........ فقط هذه هى الشريعة التى بدونها ..... لن نكون فى السماء *


----------



## sparrow (18 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع مليان بركه ونعمه فكرة جميله جداا 
انا للاسف اول مرة اشوف الموضوع دلوقتي 
بس انشالله هبتدي اشارك معاكم فيه واخد بركه 
ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2013)

*أيجوز أن تعطى جزية لقيصر أم لا *​  *فعلم يسوع خبثهم  				وقال: لماذا تجربونني يا مراؤون *​  *أروني معاملة الجزية  				. فقدموا له دينارا *​  *فقال لهم: لمن هذه  				الصورة والكتابة *​  *قالوا له: لقيصر.  				فقال لهم: أعطوا إذا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله *​  *فلما سمعوا تعجبوا  				وتركوه ومضوا *​


----------



## AdmanTios (19 ديسمبر 2013)

*" فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:"تَضِلُّونَ إِذْ لاَ  تَعْرِفُونَ
الْكُتُبَ وَلاَ قُوَّةَ اللهِ " ........... متى ٢٢ : ٢٩

" أَنَا إِلهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِلهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَإِلهُ يَعْقُوبَ؟ 
لَيْسَ اللهُ إِلهَ أَمْوَاتٍ بَلْ إِلهُ أَحْيَاءٍ " ........ متى ٢٢ : ٣٢


بعد مجيئ المسيح و إكتمال الوعد بتجسده لا يوجد إحتياج
الي الحرص علي إقامة كل أسم لإنسان ميت بدون أولاد
لأن الذي ينتظره الشعب اليهودي تم و تجسد بالفعل و هو
الرب يسوع المسيح فلا حاجة لهذه الشريعة التي إكتملت
بمجيئ السيد المسيح  ....... و أيضا المسيح جاء و أكمل
الناموس الأرضي بالناموس السماوي فلا حاجة بعد الي
التمسك بأرض الاسباط لأن وطننا الحقيقي الذي نتمسك
به هو آورشليم السماوية و ملكوت السموات فلا حاجة
الي تنفيذ هذه الشريعة التي اكتملت لاننا لا نسعي
الي املاك ارضية بل سماوية ...... للدكتور هولي بايبل​*


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفيما كان الفريسيون  				مجتمعين سألهم يسوع * *قائلا: ماذا تظنون  				في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود *
*قال لهم: فكيف  				يدعوه داود بالروح ربا؟ قائلا *
*قال الرب لربي:  				اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك *
*فإن كان داود يدعوه  				ربا، فكيف يكون ابنه *
*فلم يستطع أحد أن  				يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله بتة. 				*​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وفيما كان الفريسيون  				مجتمعين سألهم يسوع * *قائلا: ماذا تظنون  				في المسيح؟ ابن من هو؟ قالوا له: ابن داود *
*قال لهم: فكيف  				يدعوه داود بالروح ربا؟ قائلا *
*قال الرب لربي:  				اجلس عن يميني حتى أضع أعداءك موطئا لقدميك *
*فإن كان داود يدعوه  				ربا، فكيف يكون ابنه *
*فلم يستطع أحد أن  				يجيبه بكلمة. ومن ذلك اليوم لم يجسر أحد أن يسأله بتة. 				*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (20 ديسمبر 2013)

*وَجَعَلَ يَسُوعُ يُكَلِّمُهُمْ أَيْضاً بِأَمْثَالٍ قَائِلاً: يُشْبِهُ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِنْسَاناً مَلِكاً صَنَعَ عُرْساً لاِبْنِهِ, وَأَرْسَلَ عَبِيدَهُ لِيَدْعُوا الْمَدْعُوِّينَ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ فَلَمْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَأْتُوا, فَأَرْسَلَ أَيْضاً عَبِيداً آخَرِينَ قَائِلاً: قُولُوا لِلْمَدْعُوِّينَ: هُوَذَا غَدَائِي أَعْدَدْتُهُ. ثِيرَانِي وَمُسَمَّنَاتِي قَدْ ذُبِحَتْ وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ مُعَدٌّ. تَعَالَوْا إِلَى الْعُرْسِ! وَلَكِنَّهُمْ تَهَاوَنُوا وَمَضَوْا وَاحِدٌ إِلَى حَقْلِهِ وَآخَرُ إِلَى تِجَارَتِهِ والْبَاقُونَ أَمْسَكُوا عَبِيدَهُ وَشَتَمُوهُمْ وَقَتَلُوهُمْ. فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ الْمَلِكُ غَضِبَ وَأَرْسَلَ جُنُودَهُ وَأَهْلَكَ أُولَئِكَ الْقَاتِلِينَ وَأَحْرَقَ مَدِينَتَهُمْ. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِعَبِيدِهِ: أَمَّا الْعُرْسُ فَمُسْتَعَدٌّ وَأَمَّا الْمَدْعُوُّونَ فَلَمْ يَكُونُوا مُسْتَحِقِّينَ, فَاذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَفَارِقِ الطُّرُقِ وَكُلُّ مَنْ وَجَدْتُمُوهُ فَادْعُوهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ, فَخَرَجَ أُولَئِكَ الْعَبِيدُ إِلَى الطُّرُقِ وَجَمَعُوا كُلَّ الَّذِينَ وَجَدُوهُمْ أَشْرَاراً وَصَالِحِينَ. فَامْتَلَأَ الْعُرْسُ مِنَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ, فَلَمَّا دَخَلَ الْمَلِكُ لِيَنْظُرَ الْمُتَّكِئِينَ رَأَى هُنَاكَ إِنْسَاناً لَمْ يَكُنْ لاَبِساً لِبَاسَ الْعُرْسِ, فَقَالَ لَهُ: يَا صَاحِبُ كَيْفَ دَخَلْتَ إِلَى هُنَا وَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ لِبَاسُ الْعُرْسِ؟ فَسَكَتَ. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ الْمَلِكُ لِلْخُدَّامِ: ارْبُطُوا رِجْلَيْهِ وَيَدَيْهِ وَخُذُوهُ وَاطْرَحُوهُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ الْخَارِجِيَّةِ. هُنَاكَ يَكُونُ الْبُكَاءُ وَصَرِيرُ الأَسْنَانِ لأَنَّ كَثِيرِينَ يُدْعَوْنَ وَقَلِيلِينَ يُنْتَخَبُونَ.

أننا نعيش فى أزمنتنا تلك هذا المثال ......*


----------



## AdmanTios (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلاَ تُدْعَوْا سَيِّدِي، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ  وَاحِدٌ الْمَسِيحُ، وَأَنْتُمْ جَمِيعًا إِخْوَةٌ "

" وَلاَ تَدْعُوا لَكُمْ أَبًا عَلَى الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ  وَاحِدٌ الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ "

" وَلاَ تُدْعَوْا مُعَلِّمِينَ، لأَنَّ مُعَلِّمَكُمْ وَاحِدٌ  الْمَسِيحُ " 

" وَأَكْبَرُكُمْ يَكُونُ خَادِمًا لَكُمْ . فَمَنْ يَرْفَعْ نَفْسَهُ يَتَّضِعْ، وَمَنْ يَضَعْ نَفْسَهُ  يَرْتَفِعْ " 

متى ٢٣ : ٨ - ١٢ 


**تحدى رب المجد يسوع معايير المجتمع، فالعظمة عنده تأتي من الخدمة،
البذل من الذات لخدمة  الله والآخرين. فالخدمة تجعلنا متنبهين لحاجات
الآخرين، وتحفظنا من التركيز على  ذواتنا، فقد جاء يسوع ليخدم الآخرين،
ربي هبنا أن نقتدي بتعاليمك و أن نتمثل بخدمتك كي ما نُدعي أبناء لك .*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 ديسمبر 2013)

*يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ يَا قَاتِلَةَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَرَاجِمَةَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَيْهَا كَمْ مَرَّةٍ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَجْمَعَ أَوْلاَدَكِ كَمَا تَجْمَعُ الدَّجَاجَةُ فِرَاخَهَا تَحْتَ جَنَاحَيْهَا وَلَمْ تُرِيدُوا, هُوَذَا بَيْتُكُمْ يُتْرَكُ لَكُمْ خَرَاباً!.

لم يعد بيته ...... بل بيتهم ..... لذا تركه لهم ..... خرابا

فهل نفوسنا بيته ..... أم بيوتنا ......؟؟؟؟؟

اعن يا رب يسوع ضعفاتنا ...... اعنا ان نجعل من قلوبنا مسكنا لك .... مسكناً لأخوتك الاصاغر ....*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 ديسمبر 2013)

موضوع رااائع فعلا
بس بطلب رجاء محبه ان كل الى يقتبس جزء او ايه من الانجيل يكتب الشاهد-- علشان لو حد حب يكمل قرائه باقى الايه او يقراء الاصحاح كله--
ان شاء الرب اشارك معاكم--
و شكرا ليكى يا رورو و شكرا لكل من شارك و سوف يشارك و الى بيقراء كمان


----------



## candy shop (22 ديسمبر 2013)

34 *لذلك ها أنا أرسل  				إليكم أنبياء وحكماء وكتبة، فمنهم تقتلون وتصلبون، ومنهم تجلدون  				في مجامعكم، وتطردون من مدينة إلى مدينة *​ 35 *لكي يأتي عليكم كل  				دم زكي سفك على الأرض، من دم هابيل الصديق إلى دم زكريا بن برخيا  				الذي قتلتموه بين الهيكل والمذبح *​ 36 *الحق أقول لكم: إن  				هذا كله يأتي على هذا الجيل *​


----------



## AdmanTios (23 ديسمبر 2013)

*" لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّكُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَني مِنَ الآنَ  حَتَّى تَقُولُوا
 مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ " ........... متى ٢٣ : ٣٩

يُعلق القديس أغسطينوس على قول "مبارك الآتي باسم الرب
قائلًا : لنفهم من قوله "باسم الرب" بالأكثر "اسم الله الآب"،
و إن كان يمكن أن يُفهم على أنه باسمه هو بكونه الرب...
لقد قال بنفسه: "أنا قد أتيت باسم أبي و لستم تقبلونني،
إن أتى أحد باسم آخر فذلك تقبلونه . فإن المعلّم الحقيقي
للتواضع هو المسيح الذي أخلى نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت
موت الصليب لكنّه لم يفقد لاهوته بتعليمه التواضع.
فبالواحد هو مساوٍ للآب، وبالآخر هو مشابه لنا نحن.
بذاك الذي هو مساوي للآب دعانا إلى الوجود،
وبالذي صار به مشابهًا لنا، خلَّصنا من الهلاك .
*


----------



## AdmanTios (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*" فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:"انْظُرُوا! لاَ يُضِلَّكُمْ  أَحَدٌ "

" فَإِنَّ كَثِيرِينَ سَيَأْتُونَ بِاسْمِي قَائِلِينَ: أَنَا هُوَ  الْمَسِيحُ! وَيُضِلُّونَ كَثِيرِينَ "

" وَسَوْفَ تَسْمَعُونَ بِحُرُوبٍ وَأَخْبَارِ حُرُوبٍ. اُنْظُرُوا،  لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا. لأَنَّهُ لاَ بُدَّ
أَنْ تَكُونَ هذِهِ كُلُّهَا، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ  الْمُنْتَهَى بَعْدُ "

" لأَنَّهُ تَقُومُ أُمَّةٌ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَمَمْلَكَةٌ عَلَى  مَمْلَكَةٍ، وَتَكُونُ مَجَاعَاتٌ
وَ أَوْبِئَةٌ وَزَلاَزِلُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ . وَلكِنَّ هذِهِ كُلَّهَا مُبْتَدَأُ الأَوْجَاعِ. "

" حِينَئِذٍ يُسَلِّمُونَكُمْ إِلَى ضِيق وَيَقْتُلُونَكُمْ،  وَتَكُونُونَ مُبْغَضِينَ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ
لأَجْلِ اسْمِي . وَحِينَئِذٍ يَعْثُرُ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُسَلِّمُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ  بَعْضًا وَيُبْغِضُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ
بَعْضًا . وَيَقُومُ أَنْبِيَاءُ كَذَبَةٌ كَثِيرُونَ وَيُضِلُّونَ  كَثِيرِينَ "

" وَلِكَثْرَةِ الإِثْمِ تَبْرُدُ مَحَبَّةُ الْكَثِيرِينَ . وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ "

" وَيُكْرَزُ بِبِشَارَةِ الْمَلَكُوتِ هذِهِ فِي كُلِّ  الْمَسْكُونَةِ شَهَادَةً لِجَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ.
ثُمَّ يَأْتِي الْمُنْتَهَى " 


متى ٢٤ : ٤ - ١٤

و ها نحن بسماح من شخص رب المجد
و كحسب مشيئتُه نُعاين جميع ما أخبرنا
به ... مُلقين بكل حمولنا عليه فليس لنا
رجاء سواك أنت وحدك دونما الكل .....
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (24 ديسمبر 2013)

*وَيْلٌ لِلْحَبَالَى وَالْمُرْضِعَاتِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ​
ليتنا ننتبه أن لا نكون حبالى بالخطية ..... ولا مرضعين لها *​


----------



## AdmanTios (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*" لأَنَّهُ يَكُونُ حِينَئِذٍ ضِيقٌ عَظِيمٌ لَمْ يَكُنْ مِثْلُهُ  
مُنْذُ ابْتِدَاءِ الْعَالَمِ إِلَى الآنَ وَلَنْ يَكُونَ " ...... متى ٢٤ : ٢١


لقد أنبأ الرب يسوع، في حديثه عن الأزمنة الأخيرة، بأحداث المستقبل
القريب والبعيد،  كما فعل أنبياء العهد القديم. ولقد حدث الكثير من هذه
الاضطهادات، ومازال يحدث  الكثير منها اليوم، ولكن الله مسيطر حتى
على طول مدة الإضطهادات، فهو لن ينسى شعبه،  وهذا هو كل
ما نحن في حاجة إلى معرفته عن المستقبل ليدفعنا إلي أن
نحيا الآن حسب  الحق.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (25 ديسمبر 2013)

*وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ, وَيَجْتَمِعُ أَمَامَهُ جَمِيعُ الشُّعُوبِ فَيُمَيِّزُ بَعْضَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ كَمَا يُمَيِّزُ الرَّاعِي الْخِرَافَ مِنَ الْجِدَاءِ, فَيُقِيمُ الْخِرَافَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ وَالْجِدَاءَ عَنِ الْيَسَارِ, ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ للَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ الْعَالَمِ, لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي, عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي, كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْتُمُونِي, عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي, مَرِيضاً فَزُرْتُمُونِي, مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ, فَيُجِيبُهُ الأَبْرَارُ حِينَئِذٍ: يَارَبُّ مَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ جَائِعاً فَأَطْعَمْنَاكَ أَوْ عَطْشَاناً فَسَقَيْنَاكَ؟ وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْنَاكَ أَوْ عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْنَاكَ؟ وَمَتَى رَأَيْنَاكَ مَرِيضاً أَوْ مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ؟ فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هَؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ (مت 25 : 31 - 40).*


----------



## AdmanTios (26 ديسمبر 2013)

*" لِذلِكَ كُونُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ، لأَنَّهُ فِي  سَاعَةٍ 
لاَ تَظُنُّونَ يَأْتِي ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ "

" فَمَنْ هُوَ الْعَبْدُ الأَمِينُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي أَقَامَهُ  سَيِّدُهُ عَلَى خَدَمِهِ
لِيُعْطِيَهُمُ الطَّعَامَ فِي حِينِهِ "

" طُوبَى لِذلِكَ الْعَبْدِ الَّذِي إِذَا جَاءَ سَيِّدُهُ يَجِدُهُ  يَفْعَلُ هكَذَا "

" اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُ يُقِيمُهُ عَلَى جَمِيعِ  أَمْوَالِهِ "

متى ٢٤ : ٤٤ - ٤٧

ربي هبنا أن نكون من الساهرين المُستعدين
دوماً لمجيئك المهيب المملوء مجداً و أن نكون
بصف العذاري الحكيمات الذين نالوا بركة الدخول
إلي فرحك المُقدس ......................... آمين
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (27 ديسمبر 2013)

*اخواتى الغاليين 
سامحونى لتقصيرى معاكم فى القريات بانتظام 
صلولى انى اقدر التزم من تانى 
واشارك معاكم 

سلام المسيح معاكم *​


----------



## AdmanTios (29 ديسمبر 2013)

*" وَفِيمَا هُنَّ ذَاهِبَاتٌ لِيَبْتَعْنَ جَاءَ الْعَرِيسُ،  وَالْمُسْتَعِدَّاتُ
دَخَلْنَ مَعَهُ إِلَى الْعُرْسِ، وَأُغْلِقَ الْبَابُ " .... متى ٢٥ : ١٠

" فَاسْهَرُوا إِذًا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْرِفُونَ الْيَوْمَ وَلاَ  السَّاعَةَ
الَّتِي يَأْتِي فِيهَا ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ " .... متى ٢٥ : ١٣

يقول القدّيس أغسطينوس: أن هؤلاء الجاهلات يمثِّلْن النُسّاك
الذين بسبب نسكهم صاروا عذارى، لكنهم كانوا يُرضون الناس لا الله
يحملون المصابيح ليمدحهم البشر، وليس لهم في داخلهم الزيت
الذي يراه الله في القلب ..... 

ربي هبنا أن نكون في صفوف المُستعدين دوماً
لهذه الساعة المهيبة المملؤة مجداً حين لقائك

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (29 ديسمبر 2013)

* أَبَتَاهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هَذِهِ الْكَأْسُ وَلَكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ (مت 39:26)*​*

أبّتاه، إن أمكنُ، أبعد هذا الكأسِ عني
لكن لتكن لا إرادتي بل إرادتك
لقد قُلتُ هذا بعلو المرارةِ
عندما أَصْبَحَ ثقل الحمل الذي وُضع علىّ قَدْ صار دموياً حتى إن نفسي أحسّتْ بنفسها في ظلمةِ لا يمكن تُصديقها. 
لقد قُلتُ ذلك للأبِّ, لأنه بأخذ كُلّ الملامة قدّمتُ نفسي أمامه كالأثيم الوحيد الذى أُفرغتْ ضده كُلّ عدالته الإلهية. 
فأحسست بالَحْرُمان مِنْ إلوهيتِي
فقط إنسانيتي ظَهرتْ أمامي. 
خُذْ منّي أيها الآب هذا الكأسِ المريرِ التى تقدمها لي والتى قَبلتُها عندما أتيتُ إلى هذا العالمِ لأجل محبِّتكَ. 
لقد بلغت لنقطة لا أُميّزُ فيها حتى نفسي. 
أيها الأبّ
يا من يَحبُّني
لقد جَعلَت الآثم ميراثِي
وهذا يَجْعلُ وجودي أمامك لا يطاق.
لكون جحود البشرِ قد صار معروفاً لي
فكيف سأَتحمّلُ أن أَرى نفسي وحيداً؟ 
إلهي، أرحمني من تلك العزلة العظيمةِ التي وجدت نفسي فيها. 
أحتى أنت تُريدُ أن تتَخلّي عنّيِ؟ 
أَيّ معونة سَأَجِدُ إذن في مثل هذا السحق العظيمِ؟ 
لماذا تَضْربُني أنت أيضاً بهذه الطريقةِ؟ 
نعم، أنك تَحْرمُني منك. 
إني أَشعر وكأني أَسْقطُ فى هاويةِ لا أُميّزُ فيها حتى يَدَّكَ في مثل هذا الوضع المأساوي. 
إن الدمّ الذي يَتسرّبُ من جسدِي يَعطيك شهادةَ عن انسحاقِي تحت يَدِّكَ القويَّةِ.
لهذا الحدّ صَرختُ
سَقطتُ. 
لكن بعد ذلك واصلت .....
أنك مُحق أيها الأب القدوس أن تَفعلُ بي ما تُريده. 
إن حياتي لَيستْ ملكي
أنها بالكلية لك. 
إنى لا أُريدُ أن تكون إرادتي، بل بالأحرى إرادتك أنت
لقد قَبلتُ الموت على الصليبِ
إني أَقْبلُ أيضاً الموتَ الظاهرَي عنْ إلوهيتِي.
أنه العدل. 
كُلّ هذا يَجِبُ أَنْ أَهِبَه لك
وقبل كُلّ شيءِ، يَجِبُ أَنْ أُقدّمَ لك محرقةَ ربوبيتى التي تَوحدُني بك. 
نعم أيها الأبّ
بالدمِّ الذي تَراه، أُؤكّدُ هبتي وقبولي: 
لتكن إرادتك وليس إرادتي …

من تأملات السيد المسيح لآلامة والتى أملاها على السيدة كاتيا ريفز التى من بوليفيا*


----------



## AdmanTios (30 ديسمبر 2013)

*" فَقَالَ لَهُ سَيِّدُهُ: نِعِمَّا أَيُّهَا الْعَبْدُ الصَّالِحُ  وَالأَمِينُ!
كُنْتَ أَمِينًا فِي الْقَلِيلِ فَأُقِيمُكَ عَلَى الْكَثِيرِ.  
اُدْخُلْ إِلَى فَرَحِ سَيِّدِكَ " ..... متى ٢٥ : ٢١



ربي هبنا نعمة و بركة بأوقاتُنا و الوزنات التي تمنحنا
إياها ... كي ما نخدمك بكل إجتهاد قلبي و عقلي ... آمين
*


----------



## AdmanTios (2 يناير 2014)

*" وَمَتَى جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي مَجْدِهِ وَجَمِيعُ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ
الْقِدِّيسِينَ مَعَهُ، فَحِينَئِذٍ يَجْلِسُ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ مَجْدِهِ " .... متى ٢٥ : ٣١

" ثُمَّ يَقُولُ الْمَلِكُ لِلَّذِينَ عَنْ يَمِينِهِ: تَعَالَوْا  يَا مُبَارَكِي أَبِي،
رِثُوا الْمَلَكُوتَ الْمُعَدَّ لَكُمْ مُنْذُ تَأْسِيسِ  الْعَالَمِ " .... متى ٢٥ : ٣٤


آمين و حق و عادل ......... ربي هبنا نعمة و قدرة
**أن نهتم بإحتياجات الآخرين كي ما نُرضيك أولاً
و نكون بصفوف المُباركين كي ما نفوز بملكوتك الأبدي
*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 يناير 2014)

*1. وَلَكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحاً: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحاً مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ،
2. فِي رِيَاءِ أَقْوَالٍ كَاذِبَةٍ، مَوْسُومَةً ضَمَائِرُهُمْ،
3. مَانِعِينَ عَنِ الزِّوَاجِ، وَآمِرِينَ أَنْ يُمْتَنَعَ عَنْ أَطْعِمَةٍ قَدْ خَلَقَهَا اللهُ لِتُتَنَاوَلَ بِالشُّكْرِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَعَارِفِي الْحَقِّ.
4. لأَنَّ كُلَّ خَلِيقَةِ اللهِ جَيِّدَةٌ، وَلاَ يُرْفَضُ شَيْءٌ إِذَا أُخِذَ مَعَ الشُّكْرِ،
5. لأَنَّهُ يُقَدَّسُ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ وَالصَّلاَةِ.
6. إِنْ فَكَّرْتَ الإِخْوَةَ بِهَذَا تَكُونُ خَادِماً صَالِحاً لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، مُتَرَبِّياً بِكَلاَمِ الإِيمَانِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ الْحَسَنِ الَّذِي تَتَبَّعْتَهُ.
7. وَأَمَّا الْخُرَافَاتُ الدَّنِسَةُ الْعَجَائِزِيَّةُ فَارْفُضْهَا، وَرَوِّضْ نَفْسَكَ لِلتَّقْوَى.
8. لأَنَّ الرِّيَاضَةَ الْجَسَدِيَّةَ نَافِعَةٌ لِقَلِيلٍ، وَلَكِنَّ التَّقْوَى نَافِعَةٌ لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ، إِذْ لَهَا مَوْعِدُ الْحَيَاةِ الْحَاضِرَةِ وَالْعَتِيدَةِ.
9. صَادِقَةٌ هِيَ الْكَلِمَةُ وَمُسْتَحِقَّةٌ كُلَّ قُبُولٍ.
10. لأَنَّنَا لِهَذَا نَتْعَبُ وَنُعَيَّرُ، لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَلْقَيْنَا رَجَاءَنَا عَلَى اللهِ الْحَيِّ، الَّذِي هُوَ مُخَلِّصُ جَمِيعِ النَّاسِ وَلاَ سِيَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ.
11. أَوْصِ بِهَذَا وَعَلِّمْ.
12. لاَ يَسْتَهِنْ أَحَدٌ بِحَدَاثَتِكَ، بَلْ كُنْ قُدْوَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الْكَلاَمِ، فِي التَّصَرُّفِ، فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، فِي الرُّوحِ، فِي الإِيمَانِ، فِي الطَّهَارَةِ.
13. إِلَى أَنْ أَجِيءَ اعْكُفْ عَلَى الْقِرَاءَةِ وَالْوَعْظِ وَالتَّعْلِيمِ.
14. لاَ تُهْمِلِ الْمَوْهِبَةَ الَّتِي فِيكَ الْمُعْطَاةَ لَكَ بِالنُّبُوَّةِ مَعَ وَضْعِ أَيْدِي الْمَشْيَخَةِ.
15. اهْتَمَّ بِهَذَا. كُنْ فِيهِ، لِكَيْ يَكُونَ تَقَدُّمُكَ ظَاهِراً فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ.
16. لاَحِظْ نَفْسَكَ وَالتَّعْلِيمَ وَدَاوِمْ عَلَى ذَلِكَ، لأَنَّكَ إِذَا فَعَلْتَ هَذَا تُخَلِّصُ نَفْسَكَ وَالَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَكَ أَيْضاً.*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (15 يناير 2014)

*1. وَلَمَّا أَكْمَلَ يَسُوعُ أَمْرَهُ لِتَلاَمِيذِهِ الاِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ لِيُعَلِّمَ وَيَكْرِزَ فِي مُدُنِهِمْ.
2. أَمَّا يُوحَنَّا فَلَمَّا سَمِعَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِأَعْمَالِ الْمَسِيحِ أَرْسَلَ اثْنَيْنِ مِنْ تَلاَمِيذِهِ
3. وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ هُوَ الآتِي أَمْ نَنْتَظِرُ آخَرَ؟»
4. فَأَجَابَهُمَا يَسُوعُ: «اذْهَبَا وَأَخْبِرَا يُوحَنَّا بِمَا تَسْمَعَانِ وَتَنْظُرَانِ:
5. اَلْعُمْيُ يُبْصِرُونَ وَالْعُرْجُ يَمْشُونَ وَالْبُرْصُ يُطَهَّرُونَ وَالصُّمُّ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَقُومُونَ وَالْمَسَاكِينُ يُبَشَّرُونَ.
6. وَطُوبَى لِمَنْ لاَ يَعْثُرُ فِيَّ».
7. وَبَيْنَمَا ذَهَبَ هَذَانِ ابْتَدَأَ يَسُوعُ يَقُولُ لِلْجُمُوعِ عَنْ يُوحَنَّا: «مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ إِلَى الْبَرِّيَّةِ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَقَصَبَةً تُحَرِّكُهَا الرِّيحُ؟
8. لَكِنْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَإِنْسَاناً لاَبِساً ثِيَاباً نَاعِمَةً؟ هُوَذَا الَّذِينَ يَلْبَسُونَ الثِّيَابَ النَّاعِمَةَ هُمْ فِي بُيُوتِ الْمُلُوكِ.
9. لَكِنْ مَاذَا خَرَجْتُمْ لِتَنْظُرُوا؟ أَنَبِيّاً؟ نَعَمْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ وَأَفْضَلَ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ.
10. فَإِنَّ هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي كُتِبَ عَنْهُ: هَا أَنَا أُرْسِلُ أَمَامَ وَجْهِكَ مَلاَكِي الَّذِي يُهَيِّئُ طَرِيقَكَ قُدَّامَكَ.
11. اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ وَلَكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ.
12. وَمِنْ أَيَّامِ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ إِلَى الآنَ مَلَكُوتُ السَّمَاوَاتِ يُغْصَبُ وَالْغَاصِبُونَ يَخْتَطِفُونَهُ.
13. لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَالنَّامُوسَ إِلَى يُوحَنَّا تَنَبَّأُوا.
14. وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَقْبَلُوا فَهَذَا هُوَ إِيلِيَّا الْمُزْمِعُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ.
15. مَنْ لَهُ أُذُنَانِ لِلسَّمْعِ فَلْيَسْمَعْ.
16. «وَبِمَنْ أُشَبِّهُ هَذَا الْجِيلَ؟ يُشْبِهُ أَوْلاَداً جَالِسِينَ فِي الأَسْوَاقِ يُنَادُونَ إِلَى أَصْحَابِهِمْ
17. وَيَقُولُونَ: زَمَّرْنَا لَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَرْقُصُوا! نُحْنَا لَكُمْ فَلَمْ تَلْطِمُوا!
18. لأَنَّهُ جَاءَ يُوحَنَّا لاَ يَأْكُلُ وَلاَ يَشْرَبُ فَيَقُولُونَ: فِيهِ شَيْطَانٌ.
19. جَاءَ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ يَأْكُلُ وَيَشْرَبُ فَيَقُولُونَ: هُوَذَا إِنْسَانٌ أَكُولٌ وَشِرِّيبُ خَمْرٍ مُحِبٌّ لِلْعَشَّارِينَ وَالْخُطَاةِ. وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَبَرَّرَتْ مِنْ بَنِيهَا».
20. حِينَئِذٍ ابْتَدَأَ يُوَبِّخُ الْمُدُنَ الَّتِي صُنِعَتْ فِيهَا أَكْثَرُ قُوَّاتِهِ لأَنَّهَا لَمْ تَتُبْ:
21. «وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا كُورَزِينُ! وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا بَيْتَ صَيْدَا! لأَنَّهُ لَوْ صُنِعَتْ فِي صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ الْقُوَّاتُ الْمَصْنُوعَةُ فِيكُمَا لَتَابَتَا قَدِيماً فِي الْمُسُوحِ وَالرَّمَادِ.
22. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ صُورَ وَصَيْدَاءَ تَكُونُ لَهُمَا حَالَةٌ أَكْثَرُ احْتِمَالاً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِمَّا لَكُمَا.
23. وَأَنْتِ يَا كَفْرَنَاحُومَ الْمُرْتَفِعَةَ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ سَتُهْبَطِينَ إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ. لأَنَّهُ لَوْ صُنِعَتْ فِي سَدُومَ الْقُوَّاتُ الْمَصْنُوعَةُ فِيكِ لَبَقِيَتْ إِلَى الْيَوْمِ.
24. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ أَرْضَ سَدُومَ تَكُونُ لَهَا حَالَةٌ أَكْثَرُ احْتِمَالاً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ مِمَّا لَكِ».
25. فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ قَالَ يَسُوعُ: «أَحْمَدُكَ أَيُّهَا الآبُ رَبُّ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ لأَنَّكَ أَخْفَيْتَ هَذِهِ عَنِ الْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْفُهَمَاءِ وَأَعْلَنْتَهَا لِلأَطْفَالِ.
26. نَعَمْ أَيُّهَا الآبُ لأَنْ هَكَذَا صَارَتِ الْمَسَرَّةُ أَمَامَكَ.
27. كُلُّ شَيْءٍ قَدْ دُفِعَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ أَبِي وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الاِبْنَ إِلاَّ الآبُ وَلاَ أَحَدٌ يَعْرِفُ الآبَ إِلاَّ الاِبْنُ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الاِبْنُ أَنْ يُعْلِنَ لَهُ.
28. تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ.
29. اِحْمِلُوا نِيرِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنِّي لأَنِّي وَدِيعٌ وَمُتَوَاضِعُ الْقَلْبِ فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ.
30. لأَنَّ نِيرِي هَيِّنٌ وَحِمْلِي خَفِيفٌ».*


----------



## AdmanTios (16 يناير 2014)

*" تَقَدَّمَتْ إِلَيْهِ امْرَأَةٌ مَعَهَا قَارُورَةُ طِيبٍ كَثِيرِ  الثَّمَنِ،
فَسَكَبَتْهُ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَهُوَ مُتَّكِئٌ " ..... متى ٢٦ : ٧

" فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ:"لِمَاذَا تُزْعِجُونَ  الْمَرْأَةَ؟
فَإِنَّهَا قَدْ عَمِلَتْ بِي عَمَلاً حَسَنًا " ..... متى ٢٦ : ١٠

" اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: حَيْثُمَا يُكْرَزْ بِهذَا الإِنْجِيلِ  فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ،
يُخْبَرْ أَيْضًا بِمَا فَعَلَتْهُ هذِهِ تَذْكَارًا  لَهَا " ...... متى ٢٦ : ١٣

يقول **القدّيس أغناطيوس
أن السيد المسيح ليس في حاجة إلى طيب،
و لا الشهداء في حاجة إلى نور الشموع،
لكن المرأة سكبت الطيب تكريمًا للمسيح فقبل ورَع قلبها.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 يناير 2014)

* ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِلَى التَّلاَمِيذِ فَوَجَدَهُمْ نِيَاماً فَقَالَ لِبُطْرُسَ: أَهَكَذَا مَا قَدَرْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْهَرُوا مَعِي سَاعَةً وَاحِدَةً؟​
كم يَعاني قلبَي حتى اليوم، أريدُ أن أجد الراحةِ في أحبائي، أَذْهبُ إليهم فأَجِدُهم نيام. 
أكثر مِنْ مرة، عندما أريد إيْقاظهم وإخراجُهم من ذواتهم
عندما أريد أن أبعدهم عن مشغوليتهم.
يُجيبونَني، إنْ لمْ يكن بالكلماتِ يكون بالتصرفات: "لَيسَ الآن، أَني مُتعِبُ جداً؛ لدى الكثير من المشغوليات؛ إن هذا ضار لصحتِي؛ إني بحاجة لوقت قليل؛ إني أُريدُ بَعْض السلامِ."
أَلحُّ وبلطف أُخبرُ تلك النفس " لا تَخَافْي إن تْركُت راحتَكَ من أجلى، فأنا سَأَجازيك. تعالي وصلّي مَعي، فقط ساعة واحدة! أنظري، هذه هى اللحظةُ التى أنا بحاجة لك فيها!" 
فتُجيبين: "هلا َتوقّفُت؟ لماذا تلح؟" 
كَمْ من مرّة أَسْمعُ نفس هذه الإجابة!
يا لك من نفس مسكينة
أنك لست قادرة أن تسهري ساعةِ واحدة مَعي. 
قريباً سَأَجيءُ, وأنت لَنْ تَسْمعَيني, لأنك ستكوني نائمة. 
سَأُريدُ أن أمَنْحك النعمة, لكن لكونك نائمة، فلَنْ تَكُونَي قادرة أن تناليها. 
ومَنْ سيكون متأكّدُ أنّه سيكون لديه القوة فيما بعد ليستيقظُ؟ … 
من المُمكنُ أن تكونوا محْرُومِين من الغذاءِ، ونفوسكم سَتَكُونُ ضعيفة 
وقَدْ لا تَستطيعُوا الخُرُوج مِنْ تلك اللامُبالاة. 
فكم من نفوس بُاغتها الموتِ في وسطِ نومها العُميق
فأين وكيف استيقظوا؟
أحبائي، أُريدُ أَنْ أُعلّمَكم أيضاً كَمْ هو عديم الفائدة وعقيم أَنْ تَبْحثَوا عن الراحةِ في المخلوقاتِ.
أنهم غالباً ما يكونوا نائمين
فبدلاً مِنْ أنْ أجد الراحةَ التي أبْحثُ عنها فيهم، شعرت بالمرارةِ لأنهم لا يُستجيبون لما احتاجه منهم ولا لمحبِّتي.
عندما صَلّيتُ لأبي وطَلبتُ المعونة، كَانتْ نفسي الحزينة والمخذولة تَعاني حزنَ الموتِ. 
لقد بَدوتُ مَقْهُوراً بثقلِ أسوأ جحودِ.
الدمّ الذي تدفق من كُلّ مسام جسدِي والذى في وقت قصير كان سيَتفجرُ مِنْ كُلّ جراحي
سَيَكُونُ بلا فائدةَ لعدد عظيم مِنْ النفوس التي سَتُفْقَدُ. 
كثيرين سيُهينونَني وكثيرُين لن يَعْرفوني! 
لاحقاً سأُريقُ دمَّي من أجل الجميع واستحقاقاتي سَتُقدّم لكل واحد مِنْهم. 
دمّا إلهياً! 
استحقاقات لا نهائية! 
ورغم ذلك، سيكون بلا فائدة لكثيرين .... لنفوس عديدة.
لكن في ذلك الوقت كنت فى سبيلي لمواجهة أمور أخرى
وإرادتي صممت على أتمام آلامِي.
أيها البشر، إن تألمت، فبالتأكيد لن يكون ذلك بلا ثمرِ ولا بلا سبب. 
إن الثمار التي نِلتُها كَانتْ المجد والحبّ. 
أن الأمر يرجع إليكم الآن، أن تبرهنوا لى بمعونتي, أنّكم تُقدّرُون عملَي.
أنني لن أكل أبداً! 
تعالوا إليّ! 
تعالوا إلى من يرتجف حباً بكم والوحيد الذي يَعْرفُ كَيفَ يَعطيكم الحبَّ الحقيقيَ الذي يَسود فى السماء والذي يُغيّرُكم الآن على الأرضِ.
النفوس التي تَتذوّقُ عطشَي، ستشرب مِنْ كأسِي المرِّ والمجيدِ
لأني أقول لكم أنّ الأبَ يُريدُ ادِّخار بعض مِنْ قطراتَ هذا الكأسِ لَكم. 
فكّرْوا بشأن هذه القطراتِ القليلة التى أَخذتْ منّي 
وبعد ذلك، إن آمنتم، اخبرُوني بأنّكم لا تُريدُونها. 
إنني لم أضع حدوداً ولا يَجِبُ أن تضعوا أَنْتم حدوداً. 
لقد سُحقت بلا رحمةِ. 
لأجل الحبِّ، يَجِبُ أَنْ تَسْمحَوا لي بسحق تقييمكم لذواتكَم.
أَنا من يَعْملُ فيكم، بالضبط كما عَملَ أبى فيّ عندما كنت في البستان.
أَنا من يَعطيكم آلامَ كي تكونوا ذات يوم سعدَاء. 
كُونُوا مُطيعين لفترة؛ كُونُوا مُطيعين بإقتدائكم بى لأن هذا سيساعدُكم كثيراً وسيرضينني بقدر عظيم. 
لا تَفْقدْوا أيّ شئَ، بل بالأحرى اكتسبُوا الحبَّ. 
كَيْفَ أَسْمحُ لأحبائي أن يُعَانوا من خسائرِ حقيقيةِ بينما هم يُحاولوا إظْهار الحبَّ لى؟
إني أَنتظرُكم. 
إني أَنتظرُ دائماً ولَنْ أُكل. 
تعالوا إليّ؛ تعالوا كما أنتم
أنه لا يَهْمُّ طالما أنكم ستأتون. 
سَتَرون حينئذ بأنّني سَأُزيّنُ جباهَكَم بالجواهر
بقطراتِ الدمِّ تلك التي سَكبتُها في جثسيماني
إن تلك القطراتِ هي قطراتكم أنتم، إن كنتم تُريدُونها. 
تعالوا أيتها النفوس
تعالوا إلى يسوع الذي يَدْعوكم.
لقد قُلتُ " أبتاه "؛ أنني لَمْ أَقُلْ " إلهي ". 
هذا ما أُريدُ أن أعلمه لكم
عندما تُعاني قلوبكَم أكثر، يَجِبُ أَنْ تَقُولَوا "أبتاه " وتَسْألُوه التعزيةِ. 
أظهرْوا له آلامَكَم ومخاوفكَم
وبأنُّين ذكّرُوه بأنّكم أبنائه. 
أخبرْوه أنّ نفوسكم لَمْ تعُدْ تَستطيعُ أن تتَحَمُّل! 
اسألْوه بثقة الأطفال وانتظرِوا
لأن أبّوكم سَيُساعدُكم
انه سَيَعطيكم القوّة الضرورية للتغلب على متاعبكم لأنكم وثقتم به …
هذه هى الكأسُ التي قَبلتُها وشربتها لآخر قطرة. 
كُلّ ما أريد أن أعلمه لكم يا أبنائي الأحباء أَنْ لا تظنوا أبداً مرة أخري أنّ الآلام  بلا فائدةُ. 
إن لم تَروا نَتائِجَ تتحقّق دائماً، أخضعوا لما تواجهوه واسْمحَوا للإرادة الإلهية أن تتحقّقُ فيكم.
أنني لَمْ أُتراجعْ. 
بل بالعكس، بالرغم من علمي بأنهم لا بُدَّ أنْ يَعتقلوني فى البستان
 إلا إني ظَللتُ هناك. 
إنني لَمْ أُردْ الهُرُب مِنْ أعدائي …

من تأملات الرب يسوع فى آلامه والتى املاها على السيدة كاتيا ريفز التى من بوليفيا*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (17 يناير 2014)

*1. فِي ذَلِكَ الْوَقْتِ ذَهَبَ يَسُوعُ فِي السَّبْتِ بَيْنَ الزُّرُوعِ فَجَاعَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَابْتَدَأُوا يَقْطِفُونَ سَنَابِلَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ.
2. فَالْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ لَمَّا نَظَرُوا قَالُوا لَهُ: «هُوَذَا تَلاَمِيذُكَ يَفْعَلُونَ مَا لاَ يَحِلُّ فِعْلُهُ فِي السَّبْتِ!»
3. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَمَا قَرَأْتُمْ مَا فَعَلَهُ دَاوُدُ حِينَ جَاعَ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ
4. كَيْفَ دَخَلَ بَيْتَ اللَّهِ وَأَكَلَ خُبْزَ التَّقْدِمَةِ الَّذِي لَمْ يَحِلَّ أَكْلُهُ لَهُ وَلاَ لِلَّذِينَ مَعَهُ بَلْ لِلْكَهَنَةِ فَقَطْ؟
5. أَوَ مَا قَرَأْتُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ أَنَّ الْكَهَنَةَ فِي السَّبْتِ فِي الْهَيْكَلِ يُدَنِّسُونَ السَّبْتَ وَهُمْ أَبْرِيَاءُ؟
6. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ هَهُنَا أَعْظَمَ مِنَ الْهَيْكَلِ!
7. فَلَوْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا هُوَ: إِنِّي أُرِيدُ رَحْمَةً لاَ ذَبِيحَةً لَمَا حَكَمْتُمْ عَلَى الأَبْرِيَاءِ!
8. فَإِنَّ ابْنَ الإِنْسَانِ هُوَ رَبُّ السَّبْتِ أَيْضاً».
9. ثُمَّ انْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى مَجْمَعِهِمْ
10. وَإِذَا إِنْسَانٌ يَدُهُ يَابِسَةٌ فَسَأَلُوهُ: «هَلْ يَحِلُّ الإِبْرَاءُ فِي السُّبُوتِ؟» لِكَيْ يَشْتَكُوا عَلَيْهِ.
11. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَيُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْكُمْ يَكُونُ لَهُ خَرُوفٌ وَاحِدٌ فَإِنْ سَقَطَ هَذَا فِي السَّبْتِ فِي حُفْرَةٍ أَفَمَا يُمْسِكُهُ وَيُقِيمُهُ؟
12. فَالإِنْسَانُ كَمْ هُوَ أَفْضَلُ مِنَ الْخَرُوفِ! إِذاً يَحِلُّ فِعْلُ الْخَيْرِ فِي السُّبُوتِ!»
13. ثُمَّ قَالَ لِلإِنْسَانِ: «مُدَّ يَدَكَ». فَمَدَّهَا. فَعَادَتْ صَحِيحَةً كَالأُخْرَى.
14. فَلَمَّا خَرَجَ الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ تَشَاوَرُوا عَلَيْهِ لِكَيْ يُهْلِكُوهُ
15. فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ وَانْصَرَفَ مِنْ هُنَاكَ. وَتَبِعَتْهُ جُمُوعٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فَشَفَاهُمْ جَمِيعاً.
16. وَأَوْصَاهُمْ أَنْ لاَ يُظْهِرُوهُ
17. لِكَيْ يَتِمَّ مَا قِيلَ بِإِشَعْيَاءَ النَّبِيِّ:
18. «هُوَذَا فَتَايَ الَّذِي اخْتَرْتُهُ حَبِيبِي الَّذِي سُرَّتْ بِهِ نَفْسِي. أَضَعُ رُوحِي عَلَيْهِ فَيُخْبِرُ الأُمَمَ بِالْحَقِّ.
19. لاَ يُخَاصِمُ وَلاَ يَصِيحُ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُ أَحَدٌ فِي الشَّوَارِعِ صَوْتَهُ.
20. قَصَبَةً مَرْضُوضَةً لاَ يَقْصِفُ وَفَتِيلَةً مُدَخِّنَةً لاَ يُطْفِئُ حَتَّى يُخْرِجَ الْحَقَّ إِلَى النُّصْرَةِ.
21. وَعَلَى اسْمِهِ يَكُونُ رَجَاءُ الأُمَمِ».
22. حِينَئِذٍ أُحْضِرَ إِلَيْهِ مَجْنُونٌ أَعْمَى وَأَخْرَسُ فَشَفَاهُ حَتَّى إِنَّ الأَعْمَى الأَخْرَسَ تَكَلَّمَ وَأَبْصَرَ.
23. فَبُهِتَ كُلُّ الْجُمُوعِ وَقَالُوا: «أَلَعَلَّ هَذَا هُوَ ابْنُ دَاوُدَ؟»
24. أَمَّا الْفَرِّيسِيُّونَ فَلَمَّا سَمِعُوا قَالُوا: «هَذَا لاَ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ إِلاَّ بِبَعْلَزَبُولَ رَئِيسِ الشَّيَاطِينِ».
25. فَعَلِمَ يَسُوعُ أَفْكَارَهُمْ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «كُلُّ مَمْلَكَةٍ مُنْقَسِمَةٍ عَلَى ذَاتِهَا تُخْرَبُ وَكُلُّ مَدِينَةٍ أَوْ بَيْتٍ مُنْقَسِمٍ عَلَى ذَاتِهِ لاَ يَثْبُتُ.
26. فَإِنْ كَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخْرِجُ الشَّيْطَانَ فَقَدِ انْقَسَمَ عَلَى ذَاتِهِ. فَكَيْفَ تَثْبُتُ مَمْلَكَتُهُ؟
27. وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا بِبَعْلَزَبُولَ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ فَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ بِمَنْ يُخْرِجُونَ؟ لِذَلِكَ هُمْ يَكُونُونَ قُضَاتَكُمْ!
28. وَلَكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا بِرُوحِ اللَّهِ أُخْرِجُ الشَّيَاطِينَ فَقَدْ أَقْبَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَلَكُوتُ اللَّهِ!
29. أَمْ كَيْفَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَحَدٌ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ بَيْتَ الْقَوِيِّ وَيَنْهَبَ أَمْتِعَتَهُ إِنْ لَمْ يَرْبِطِ الْقَوِيَّ أَوَّلاً وَحِينَئِذٍ يَنْهَبُ بَيْتَهُ؟
30. مَنْ لَيْسَ مَعِي فَهُوَ عَلَيَّ وَمَنْ لاَ يَجْمَعُ مَعِي فَهُوَ يُفَرِّقُ.
31. لِذَلِكَ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ خَطِيَّةٍ وَتَجْدِيفٍ يُغْفَرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمَّا التَّجْدِيفُ عَلَى الرُّوحِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لِلنَّاسِ.
32. وَمَنْ قَالَ كَلِمَةً عَلَى ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ يُغْفَرُ لَهُ وَأَمَّا مَنْ قَالَ عَلَى الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ فَلَنْ يُغْفَرَ لَهُ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْعَالَمِ وَلاَ فِي الآتِي.
33. اِجْعَلُوا الشَّجَرَةَ جَيِّدَةً وَثَمَرَهَا جَيِّداً أَوِ اجْعَلُوا الشَّجَرَةَ رَدِيَّةً وَثَمَرَهَا رَدِيّاً لأَنْ مِنَ الثَّمَرِ تُعْرَفُ الشَّجَرَةُ.
34. يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي! كَيْفَ تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَتَكَلَّمُوا بِالصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَنْتُمْ أَشْرَارٌ؟ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلَةِ الْقَلْبِ يَتَكَلَّمُ الْفَمُ.
35. اَلإِنْسَانُ الصَّالِحُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الصَّالِحِ فِي الْقَلْبِ يُخْرِجُ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَالإِنْسَانُ الشِّرِّيرُ مِنَ الْكَنْزِ الشِّرِّيرِ يُخْرِجُ الشُّرُورَ.
36. وَلَكِنْ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ كُلَّ كَلِمَةٍ بَطَّالَةٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِهَا النَّاسُ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ عَنْهَا حِسَاباً يَوْمَ الدِّينِ.
37. لأَنَّكَ بِكَلاَمِكَ تَتَبَرَّرُ وَبِكَلاَمِكَ تُدَانُ».
38. حِينَئِذٍ قَالَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ الْكَتَبَةِ وَالْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ: «يَا مُعَلِّمُ نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى مِنْكَ آيَةً».
39. فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «جِيلٌ شِرِّيرٌ وَفَاسِقٌ يَطْلُبُ آيَةً وَلاَ تُعْطَى لَهُ آيَةٌ إِلاَّ آيَةَ يُونَانَ النَّبِيِّ.
40. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا كَانَ يُونَانُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُوتِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ هَكَذَا يَكُونُ ابْنُ الإِنْسَانِ فِي قَلْبِ الأَرْضِ ثَلاَثَةَ أَيَّامٍ وَثَلاَثَ لَيَالٍ.
41. رِجَالُ نِينَوَى سَيَقُومُونَ فِي الدِّينِ مَعَ هَذَا الْجِيلِ وَيَدِينُونَهُ لأَنَّهُمْ تَابُوا بِمُنَادَاةِ يُونَانَ وَهُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُونَانَ هَهُنَا!
42. مَلِكَةُ التَّيْمَنِ سَتَقُومُ فِي الدِّينِ مَعَ هَذَا الْجِيلِ وَتَدِينُهُ لأَنَّهَا أَتَتْ مِنْ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ لِتَسْمَعَ حِكْمَةَ سُلَيْمَانَ وَهُوَذَا أَعْظَمُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ هَهُنَا!
43. إِذَا خَرَجَ الرُّوحُ النَّجِسُ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ يَجْتَازُ فِي أَمَاكِنَ لَيْسَ فِيهَا مَاءٌ يَطْلُبُ رَاحَةً وَلاَ يَجِدُ.
44. ثُمَّ يَقُولُ: أَرْجِعُ إِلَى بَيْتِي الَّذِي خَرَجْتُ مِنْهُ. فَيَأْتِي وَيَجِدُهُ فَارِغاً مَكْنُوساً مُزَيَّناً.
45. ثُمَّ يَذْهَبُ وَيَأْخُذُ مَعَهُ سَبْعَةَ أَرْوَاحٍ أُخَرَ أَشَرَّ مِنْهُ فَتَدْخُلُ وَتَسْكُنُ هُنَاكَ فَتَصِيرُ أَوَاخِرُ ذَلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ أَشَرَّ مِنْ أَوَائِلِهِ. هَكَذَا يَكُونُ أَيْضاً لِهَذَا الْجِيلِ الشَّرِّيرِ».
46. وَفِيمَا هُوَ يُكَلِّمُ الْجُمُوعَ إِذَا أُمُّهُ وَإِخْوَتُهُ قَدْ وَقَفُوا خَارِجاً طَالِبِينَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمُوهُ.
47. فَقَالَ لَهُ وَاحِدٌ: «هُوَذَا أُمُّكَ وَإِخْوَتُكَ وَاقِفُونَ خَارِجاً طَالِبِينَ أَنْ يُكَلِّمُوكَ».
48. فَأَجَابَهُ: «مَنْ هِيَ أُمِّي وَمَنْ هُمْ إِخْوَتِي؟»
49. ثُمَّ مَدَّ يَدَهُ نَحْوَ تَلاَمِيذِهِ وَقَالَ: «هَا أُمِّي وَإِخْوَتِي.
50. لأَنَّ مَنْ يَصْنَعُ مَشِيئَةَ أَبِي الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ هُوَ أَخِي وَأُخْتِي وَأُمِّي».*


----------



## "فَيْلَسُوُفْ" (2 فبراير 2014)

*1. كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ فَقَدْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُحِبُّ الْوَالِدَ يُحِبُّ الْمَوْلُودَ مِنْهُ أَيْضاً.
2. بِهَذَا نَعْرِفُ أَنَّنَا نُحِبُّ أَوْلاَدَ اللهِ: إِذَا أَحْبَبْنَا اللهَ وَحَفِظْنَا وَصَايَاهُ.
3. فَإِنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَحَبَّةُ اللهِ: أَنْ نَحْفَظَ وَصَايَاهُ. وَوَصَايَاهُ لَيْسَتْ ثَقِيلَةً،
4. لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا.
5. مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟
6. هَذَا هُوَ الَّذِي أَتَى بِمَاءٍ وَدَمٍ، يَسُوعُ الْمَسِيحُ. لاَ بِالْمَاءِ فَقَطْ، بَلْ بِالْمَاءِ وَالدَّمِ. وَالرُّوحُ هُوَ الَّذِي يَشْهَدُ، لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ.
7. فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي السَّمَاءِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الآبُ، وَالْكَلِمَةُ، وَالرُّوحُ الْقُدُسُ. وَهَؤُلاَءِ الثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ وَاحِدٌ.
8. وَالَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ هُمْ ثَلاَثَةٌ: الرُّوحُ، وَالْمَاءُ، وَالدَّمُ. وَالثَّلاَثَةُ هُمْ فِي الْوَاحِدِ.
9. إِنْ كُنَّا نَقْبَلُ شَهَادَةَ النَّاسِ فَشَهَادَةُ اللهِ أَعْظَمُ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ شَهَادَةُ اللهِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
10. مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللهِ فَعِنْدَهُ الشَّهَادَةُ فِي نَفْسِهِ. مَنْ لاَ يُصَدِّقُ اللهَ فَقَدْ جَعَلَهُ كَاذِباً، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِالشَّهَادَةِ الَّتِي قَدْ شَهِدَ بِهَا اللهُ عَنِ ابْنِهِ.
11. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الشَّهَادَةُ: أَنَّ اللهَ أَعْطَانَا حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَهَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ هِيَ فِي ابْنِهِ.
12. مَنْ لَهُ الاِبْنُ فَلَهُ الْحَيَاةُ، وَمَنْ لَيْسَ لَهُ ابْنُ اللهِ فَلَيْسَتْ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ.
13. كَتَبْتُ هَذَا إِلَيْكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ لِكَيْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ لَكُمْ حَيَاةً أَبَدِيَّةً، وَلِكَيْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِاسْمِ ابْنِ اللهِ.
14. وَهَذِهِ هِيَ الثِّقَةُ الَّتِي لَنَا عِنْدَهُ: أَنَّهُ إِنْ طَلَبْنَا شَيْئاً حَسَبَ مَشِيئَتِهِ يَسْمَعُ لَنَا.
15. وَإِنْ كُنَّا نَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ مَهْمَا طَلَبْنَا يَسْمَعُ لَنَا، نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ لَنَا الطِّلْبَاتِ الَّتِي طَلَبْنَاهَا مِنْهُ.
16. إِنْ رَأَى أَحَدٌ أَخَاهُ يُخْطِئُ خَطِيَّةً لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ، يَطْلُبُ، فَيُعْطِيهِ حَيَاةً لِلَّذِينَ يُخْطِئُونَ لَيْسَ لِلْمَوْتِ. تُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لِلْمَوْتِ. لَيْسَ لأَجْلِ هَذِهِ أَقُولُ أَنْ يُطْلَبَ.
17. كُلُّ إِثْمٍ هُوَ خَطِيَّةٌ، وَتُوجَدُ خَطِيَّةٌ لَيْسَتْ لِلْمَوْتِ.
18. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ لاَ يُخْطِئُ، بَلِ الْمَوْلُودُ مِنَ اللهِ يَحْفَظُ نَفْسَهُ، وَالشِّرِّيرُ لاَ يَمَسُّهُ.
19. نَعْلَمُ أَنَّنَا نَحْنُ مِنَ اللهِ، وَالْعَالَمَ كُلَّهُ قَدْ وُضِعَ فِي الشِّرِّيرِ.
20. وَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ ابْنَ اللهِ قَدْ جَاءَ وَأَعْطَانَا بَصِيرَةً لِنَعْرِفَ الْحَقَّ. وَنَحْنُ فِي الْحَقِّ فِي ابْنِهِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ. هَذَا هُوَ الإِلَهُ الْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ الأَبَدِيَّةُ.
21. أَيُّهَا الأَوْلاَدُ احْفَظُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنَ الأَصْنَامِ. آمِينَ.*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (2 مايو 2014)

*1 الحكمة بنت بيتها. نحتت أعمدتها السبعة

2 ذبحت ذبحها. مزجت خمرها. أيضا رتبت مائدتها

3 أرسلت جواريها تنادي على ظهور أعالي المدينة

4 من هو جاهل فليمل إلى هنا. والناقص الفهم قالت له

5 هلموا كلوا من طعامي ، واشربوا من الخمر التي مزجتها

6 اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا، وسيروا في طريق الفهم

7 من يوبخ مستهزئا يكسب لنفسه هوانا، ومن ينذر شريرا يكسب عيبا

8 لا توبخ مستهزئا لئلا يبغضك. وبخ حكيما فيحبك

9 أعط حكيما فيكون أوفر حكمة. علم صديقا فيزداد علما

10 بدء الحكمة مخافة الرب، ومعرفة القدوس فهم

11 لأنه بي تكثر أيامك وتزداد لك سنو حياة

12 إن كنت حكيما فأنت حكيم لنفسك، وإن استهزأت فأنت وحدك تتحمل*​


----------



## soul & life (1 أغسطس 2014)

الموضوع رائع كل يوم هشارك باية من اصحاح .. ميرسى يارورو  الرب يباركك حبيبتى


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (16 يونيو 2015)

رسالة بطرس الرسول الأولى 4

1فَإِذْ قَدْ تَأَلَّمَ الْمَسِيحُ لأَجْلِنَا بِالْجَسَدِ، تَسَلَّحُوا أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا بِهذِهِ النِّيَّةِ. فَإِنَّ مَنْ تَأَلَّمَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، كُفَّ عَنِ الْخَطِيَّةِ،
2 لِكَيْ لاَ يَعِيشَ أَيْضًا الزَّمَانَ الْبَاقِيَ فِي الْجَسَدِ، لِشَهَوَاتِ النَّاسِ، بَلْ لإِرَادَةِ اللهِ.
3 لأَنَّ زَمَانَ الْحَيَاةِ الَّذِي مَضَى يَكْفِينَا لِنَكُونَ قَدْ عَمِلْنَا إِرَادَةَ الأُمَمِ، سَالِكِينَ فِي الدَّعَارَةِ وَالشَّهَوَاتِ، وَإِدْمَانِ الْخَمْرِ، وَالْبَطَرِ، وَالْمُنَادَمَاتِ، وَعِبَادَةِ الأَوْثَانِ الْمُحَرَّمَةِ،
4 الأَمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَسْتَغْرِبُونَ أَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ تَرْكُضُونَ مَعَهُمْ إِلَى فَيْضِ هذِهِ الْخَلاَعَةِ عَيْنِهَا، مُجَدِّفِينَ.
5 الَّذِينَ سَوْفَ يُعْطُونَ حِسَابًا لِلَّذِي هُوَ عَلَى اسْتِعْدَادٍ أَنْ يَدِينَ الأَحْيَاءَ وَالأَمْوَاتَ.
6 فَإِنَّهُ لأَجْلِ هذَا بُشِّرَ الْمَوْتى أَيْضًا، لِكَيْ يُدَانُوا حَسَبَ النَّاسِ بِالْجَسَدِ، وَلكِنْ لِيَحْيَوْا حَسَبَ اللهِ بِالرُّوحِ.
7 وَإِنَّمَا نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، فَتَعَقَّلُوا وَاصْحُوا لِلصَّلَوَاتِ.
8 وَلكِنْ قَبْلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لِتَكُنْ مَحَبَّتُكُمْ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ شَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ الْمَحَبَّةَ تَسْتُرُ كَثْرَةً مِنَ الْخَطَايَا.
9 كُونُوا مُضِيفِينَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا بِلاَ دَمْدَمَةٍ.
10 لِيَكُنْ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِحَسَبِ مَا أَخَذَ مَوْهِبَةً، يَخْدِمُ بِهَا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا، كَوُكَلاَءَ صَالِحِينَ عَلَى نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُتَنَوِّعَةِ.
11 إِنْ كَانَ يَتَكَلَّمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَقْوَالِ اللهِ. وَإِنْ كَانَ يَخْدِمُ أَحَدٌ فَكَأَنَّهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ يَمْنَحُهَا اللهُ، لِكَيْ يَتَمَجَّدَ اللهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ وَالسُّلْطَانُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ.
12 أَيُّهَا الأَحِبَّاءُ، لاَ تَسْتَغْرِبُوا الْبَلْوَى الْمُحْرِقَةَ الَّتِي بَيْنَكُمْ حَادِثَةٌ، لأَجْلِ امْتِحَانِكُمْ، كَأَنَّهُ أَصَابَكُمْ أَمْرٌ غَرِيبٌ،
13 بَلْ كَمَا اشْتَرَكْتُمْ فِي آلاَمِ الْمَسِيحِ، افْرَحُوا لِكَيْ تَفْرَحُوا فِي اسْتِعْلاَنِ مَجْدِهِ أَيْضًا مُبْتَهِجِينَ.
14 إِنْ عُيِّرْتُمْ بِاسْمِ الْمَسِيحِ، فَطُوبَى لَكُمْ، لأَنَّ رُوحَ الْمَجْدِ وَاللهِ يَحِلُّ عَلَيْكُمْ. أَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِهِمْ فَيُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ، وَأَمَّا مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ فَيُمَجَّدُ.
15 فَلاَ يَتَأَلَّمْ أَحَدُكُمْ كَقَاتِل، أَوْ سَارِق، أَوْ فَاعِلِ شَرّ، أَوْ مُتَدَاخِل فِي أُمُورِ غَيْرِهِ.
16 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ كَمَسِيحِيٍّ، فَلاَ يَخْجَلْ، بَلْ يُمَجِّدُ اللهَ مِنْ هذَا الْقَبِيلِ.
17 لأَنَّهُ الْوَقْتُ لابْتِدَاءِ الْقَضَاءِ مِنْ بَيْتِ اللهِ. فَإِنْ كَانَ أَوَّلاً مِنَّا، فَمَا هِيَ نِهَايَةُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُطِيعُونَ إِنْجِيلَ اللهِ؟
18 وَ«إِنْ كَانَ الْبَارُّ بِالْجَهْدِ يَخْلُصُ، فَالْفَاجِرُ وَالْخَاطِئُ أَيْنَ يَظْهَرَانِ؟»
19 فَإِذًا، الَّذِينَ يَتَأَلَّمُونَ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ، فَلْيَسْتَوْدِعُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ، كَمَا لِخَالِق أَمِينٍ،فِي عَمَلِ الْخَيْرِ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 أغسطس 2015)

* ايوب 10

«قَدْ كَرِهَتْ نَفْسِي حَيَاتِي. أُسَيِّبُ شَكْوَايَ. أَتَكَلَّمُ فِي مَرَارَةِ نَفْسِي*
 *2 قَائِلاً للهِ: لاَ تَسْتَذْنِبْنِي. فَهِّمْنِي لِمَاذَا تُخَاصِمُنِي!*
 *3 أَحَسَنٌ عِنْدَكَ أَنْ تَظْلِمَ، أَنْ تُرْذِلَ عَمَلَ يَدَيْكَ، وَتُشْرِقَ عَلَى مَشُورَةِ الأَشْرَارِ؟*
 *4 أَلَكَ عَيْنَا بَشَرٍ، أَمْ كَنَظَرِ الإِنْسَانِ تَنْظُرُ؟*
 *5 أَأَيَّامُكَ كَأَيَّامِ الإِنْسَانِ، أَمْ سِنُوكَ كَأَيَّامِ الرَّجُلِ،*
 *6 حَتَّى تَبْحَثَ عَنْ إِثْمِي وَتُفَتِّشَ عَلَى خَطِيَّتِي؟*
 *7 فِي عِلْمِكَ أَنِّي لَسْتُ مُذْنِبًا، وَلاَ مُنْقِذَ مِنْ يَدِكَ.*
 *8 «يَدَاكَ كَوَّنَتَانِي وَصَنَعَتَانِي كُلِّي جَمِيعًا، أَفَتَبْتَلِعُنِي؟*
 *9 اُذْكُرْ أَنَّكَ جَبَلْتَنِي كَالطِّينِ، أَفَتُعِيدُنِي إِلَى التُّرَابِ؟*
 *10 أَلَمْ تَصُبَّنِي كَاللَّبَنِ، وَخَثَّرْتَنِي كَالْجُبْنِ؟*
 *11 كَسَوْتَنِي جِلْدًا وَلَحْمًا، فَنَسَجْتَنِي بِعِظَامٍ وَعَصَبٍ.*
 *12 مَنَحْتَنِي حَيَاةً وَرَحْمَةً، وَحَفِظَتْ عِنَايَتُكَ رُوحِي.*
 *13 لكِنَّكَ كَتَمْتَ هذِهِ فِي قَلْبِكَ. عَلِمْتُ أَنَّ هذَا عِنْدَكَ:*
 *14 إِنْ أَخْطَأْتُ تُلاَحِظُنِي وَلاَ تُبْرِئُنِي مِنْ إِثْمِي.*
 *15 إِنْ أَذْنَبْتُ فَوَيْلٌ لِي، وَإِنْ تَبَرَّرْتُ لاَ أَرْفَعُ رَأْسِي. إِنِّي شَبْعَانُ هَوَانًا وَنَاظِرٌ مَذَلَّتِي.*
 *16 وَإِنِ ارْتَفَعَ تَصْطَادُنِي كَأَسَدٍ، ثُمَّ تَعُودُ وَتَتَجَبَّرُ عَلَيَّ.*
 *17 تُجَدِّدُ شُهُودَكَ تُجَاهِي، وَتَزِيدُ غَضَبَكَ عَلَيَّ. نُوبٌ وَجَيْشٌ ضِدِّي.*
 *18 «فَلِمَاذَا أَخْرَجْتَنِي مِنَ الرَّحِمِ؟ كُنْتُ قَدْ أَسْلَمْتُ الرُّوحَ وَلَمْ تَرَنِي عَيْنٌ!*
 *19 فَكُنْتُ كَأَنِّي لَمْ أَكُنْ، فَأُقَادَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ إِلَى الْقَبْرِ.*
 *20 أَلَيْسَتْ أَيَّامِي قَلِيلَةً؟ اتْرُكْ! كُفَّ عَنِّي فَأَتَبَلَّجَ قَلِيلاً،*
 *21 قَبْلَ أَنْ أَذْهَبَ وَلاَ أَعُودَ. إِلَى أَرْضِ ظُلْمَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ،*
 *22 أَرْضِ ظَلاَمٍ مِثْلِ دُجَى ظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ وَبِلاَ تَرْتِيبٍ، وَإِشْرَاقُهَا كَالدُّجَى».*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 سبتمبر 2015)

يشوع 22
1 وَكَانَ غِبَّ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، بَعْدَمَا أَرَاحَ الرَّبُّ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَعْدَائِهِمْ حَوَالَيْهِمْ، أَنَّ يَشُوعَ شَاخَ. تَقَدَّمَ فِي الأَيَّامِ.
2 فَدَعَا يَشُوعُ جَمِيعَ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَشُيُوخَهُ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُ وَقُضَاتَهُ وَعُرَفَاءَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَنَا قَدْ شِخْتُ. تَقَدَّمْتُ فِي الأَيَّامِ.
3 وَأَنْتُمْ قَدْ رَأَيْتُمْ كُلَّ مَا عَمِلَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ بِجَمِيعِ أُولئِكَ الشُّعُوبِ مِنْ أَجْلِكُمْ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ الْمُحَارِبُ عَنْكُمْ.
4 اُنْظُرُوا. قَدْ قَسَمْتُ لَكُمْ بِالْقُرْعَةِ هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبَ الْبَاقِينَ مُلْكًا حَسَبَ أَسْبَاطِكُمْ، مِنَ الأُرْدُنِّ وَجَمِيعِ الشُّعُوبِ الَّتِي قَرَضْتُهَا، وَالْبَحْرِ الْعَظِيمِ نَحْوَ غُرُوبِ الشَّمْسِ.
5 وَالرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ هُوَ يَنْفِيهِمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُهُمْ مِنْ قُدَّامِكُمْ، فَتَمْلِكُونَ أَرْضَهُمْ كَمَا كَلَّمَكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ.
6 فَتَشَدَّدُوا جِدًّا لِتَحْفَظُوا وَتَعْمَلُوا كُلَّ الْمَكْتُوبِ فِي سِفْرِ شَرِيعَةِ مُوسَى حَتَّى لاَ تَحِيدُوا عَنْهَا يَمِينًا أَوْ شِمَالاً.
7 حَتَّى لاَ تَدْخُلُوا إِلَى هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبِ، أُولئِكَ الْبَاقِينَ مَعَكُمْ، وَلاَ تَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ آلِهَتِهِمْ، وَلاَ تَحْلِفُوا بِهَا، وَلاَ تَعْبُدُوهَا، وَلاَ تَسْجُدُوا لَهَا.
8 وَلكِنِ الْصَقُوا بِالرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمْ كَمَا فَعَلْتُمْ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.
9 قَدْ طَرَدَ الرَّبُّ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ شُعُوبًا عَظِيمَةً وَقَوِيَّةً، وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَمْ يَقِفْ أَحَدٌ قُدَّامَكُمْ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ.
10 رَجُلٌ وَاحِدٌ مِنْكُمْ يَطْرُدُ أَلْفًا، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ هُوَ الْمُحَارِبُ عَنْكُمْ كَمَا كَلَّمَكُمْ.
11 فَاحْتَفِظُوا جِدًّا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ أَنْ تُحِبُّوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ.
12 «وَلكِنْ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ وَلَصِقْتُمْ بِبَقِيَّةِ هؤُلاَءِ الشُّعُوبِ، أُولئِكَ الْبَاقِينَ مَعَكُمْ، وَصَاهَرْتُمُوهُمْ وَدَخَلْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ وَهُمْ إِلَيْكُمْ،
13 فَاعْلَمُوا يَقِينًا أَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكُمْ لاَ يَعُودُ يَطْرُدُ أُولئِكَ الشُّعُوبَ مِنْ أَمَامِكُمْ، فَيَكُونُوا لَكُمْ فَخًّا وَشَرَكًا وَسَوْطًا عَلَى جَوَانِبِكُمْ، وَشَوْكًا فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ، حَتَّى تَبِيدُوا عَنْ تِلْكَ الأَرْضِ الصَّالِحَةِ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكُمْ إِيَّاهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ.
14 وَهَا أَنَا الْيَوْمَ ذَاهِبٌ فِي طَرِيقِ الأَرْضِ كُلِّهَا. وَتَعْلَمُونَ بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَكُلِّ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَنَّهُ لَمْ تَسْقُطْ كَلِمَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْكَلاَمِ الصَّالِحِ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ عَنْكُمُ. الْكُلُّ صَارَ لَكُمْ. لَمْ تَسْقُطْ مِنْهُ كَلِمَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ.
15 وَيَكُونُ كَمَا أَنَّهُ أَتَى عَلَيْكُمْ كُلُّ الْكَلاَمِ الصَّالِحِ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ عَنْكُمْ، كَذلِكَ يَجْلِبُ عَلَيْكُمُ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ الْكَلاَمِ الرَّدِيءِ حَتَّى يُبِيدَكُمْ عَنْ هذِهِ الأَرْضِ الصَّالِحَةِ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكُمْ.
16 حِينَمَا تَتَعَدَّوْنَ عَهْدَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِكُمُ الَّذِي أَمَرَكُمْ بِهِ وَتَسِيرُونَ وَتَعْبُدُونَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى وَتَسْجُدُونَ لَهَا، يَحْمَى غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَبِيدُونَ سَرِيعًا عَنِ الأَرْضِ الصَّالِحَةِ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكُمْ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (15 سبتمبر 2015)

*الرسالة إلى العبرانيين 11
1 وَأَمَّا الإِيمَانُ فَهُوَ الثِّقَةُ بِمَا يُرْجَى وَالإِيقَانُ بِأُمُورٍ لاَ تُرَى.
2 فَإِنَّهُ فِي هذَا شُهِدَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ.
3 بِالإِيمَانِ نَفْهَمُ أَنَّ الْعَالَمِينَ أُتْقِنَتْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ، حَتَّى لَمْ يَتَكَوَّنْ مَا يُرَى مِمَّا هُوَ ظَاهِرٌ.
4 بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ هَابِيلُ للهِ ذَبِيحَةً أَفْضَلَ مِنْ قَايِينَ. فَبِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ بَارٌّ، إِذْ شَهِدَ اللهُ لِقَرَابِينِهِ. وَبِهِ، وَإِنْ مَاتَ، يَتَكَلَّمْ بَعْدُ!
5 بِالإِيمَانِ نُقِلَ أَخْنُوخُ لِكَيْ لاَ يَرَى الْمَوْتَ، وَلَمْ يُوجَدْ لأَنَّ اللهَ نَقَلَهُ. إِذْ قَبْلَ نَقْلِهِ شُهِدَ لَهُ بِأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَرْضَى اللهَ.
6 وَلكِنْ بِدُونِ إِيمَانٍ لاَ يُمْكِنُ إِرْضَاؤُهُ، لأَنَّهُ يَجِبُ أَنَّ الَّذِي يَأْتِي إِلَى اللهِ يُؤْمِنُ بِأَنَّهُ مَوْجُودٌ، وَأَنَّهُ يُجَازِي الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَهُ.
7 بِالإِيمَانِ نُوحٌ لَمَّا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْهِ عَنْ أُمُورٍ لَمْ تُرَ بَعْدُ خَافَ، فَبَنَى فُلْكًا لِخَلاَصِ بَيْتِهِ، فَبِهِ دَانَ الْعَالَمَ، وَصَارَ وَارِثًا لِلْبِرِّ الَّذِي حَسَبَ الإِيمَانِ.
8 بِالإِيمَانِ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمَّا دُعِيَ أَطَاعَ أَنْ يَخْرُجَ إِلَى الْمَكَانِ الَّذِي كَانَ عَتِيدًا أَنْ يَأْخُذَهُ مِيرَاثًا، فَخَرَجَ وَهُوَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ إِلَى أَيْنَ يَأْتِي.
9 بِالإِيمَانِ تَغَرَّبَ فِي أَرْضِ الْمَوْعِدِ كَأَنَّهَا غَرِيبَةٌ، سَاكِنًا فِي خِيَامٍ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ الْوَارِثَيْنِ مَعَهُ لِهذَا الْمَوْعِدِ عَيْنِهِ.
10 لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْتَظِرُ الْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي لَهَا الأَسَاسَاتُ، الَّتِي صَانِعُهَا وَبَارِئُهَا اللهُ.
11 بِالإِيمَانِ سَارَةُ نَفْسُهَا أَيْضًا أَخَذَتْ قُدْرَةً عَلَى إِنْشَاءِ نَسْل، وَبَعْدَ وَقْتِ السِّنِّ وَلَدَتْ، إِذْ حَسِبَتِ الَّذِي وَعَدَ صَادِقًا.
12 لِذلِكَ وُلِدَ أَيْضًا مِنْ وَاحِدٍ، وَذلِكَ مِنْ مُمَاتٍ، مِثْلُ نُجُومِ السَّمَاءِ فِي الْكَثْرَةِ، وَكَالرَّمْلِ الَّذِي عَلَى شَاطِئِ الْبَحْرِ الَّذِي لاَ يُعَدُّ.
13 فِي الإِيمَانِ مَاتَ هؤُلاَءِ أَجْمَعُونَ، وَهُمْ لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوَاعِيدَ، بَلْ مِنْ بَعِيدٍ نَظَرُوهَا وَصَدَّقُوهَا وَحَيُّوهَا، وَأَقَرُّوا بِأَنَّهُمْ غُرَبَاءُ وَنُزَلاَءُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
14 فَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ مِثْلَ هذَا يُظْهِرُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يَطْلُبُونَ وَطَنًا.
15 فَلَوْ ذَكَرُوا ذلِكَ الَّذِي خَرَجُوا مِنْهُ، لَكَانَ لَهُمْ فُرْصَةٌ لِلرُّجُوعِ.
16 وَلكِنِ الآنَ يَبْتَغُونَ وَطَنًا أَفْضَلَ، أَيْ سَمَاوِيًّا. لِذلِكَ لاَ يَسْتَحِي بِهِمِ اللهُ أَنْ يُدْعَى إِلهَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ مَدِينَةً.
17 بِالإِيمَانِ قَدَّمَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ إِسْحَاقَ وَهُوَ مُجَرَّبٌ. قَدَّمَ الَّذِي قَبِلَ الْمَوَاعِيدَ، وَحِيدَهُ
18 الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُ: «إِنَّهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ يُدْعَى لَكَ نَسْلٌ».
19 إِذْ حَسِبَ أَنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى الإِقَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ أَيْضًا، الَّذِينَ مِنْهُمْ أَخَذَهُ أَيْضًا فِي مِثَال.
20 بِالإِيمَانِ إِسْحَاقُ بَارَكَ يَعْقُوبَ وَعِيسُو مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمُورٍ عَتِيدَةٍ.
21 بِالإِيمَانِ يَعْقُوبُ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ بَارَكَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنِ ابْنَيْ يُوسُفَ، وَسَجَدَ عَلَى رَأْسِ عَصَاهُ.
22 بِالإِيمَانِ يُوسُفُ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ ذَكَرَ خُرُوجَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَوْصَى مِنْ جِهَةِ عِظَامِهِ.
23 بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى، بَعْدَمَا وُلِدَ، أَخْفَاهُ أَبَوَاهُ ثَلاَثَةَ أَشْهُرٍ، لأَنَّهُمَا رَأَيَا الصَّبِيَّ جَمِيلاً، وَلَمْ يَخْشَيَا أَمْرَ الْمَلِكِ.
24 بِالإِيمَانِ مُوسَى لَمَّا كَبِرَ أَبَى أَنْ يُدْعَى ابْنَ ابْنَةِ فِرْعَوْنَ،
25 مُفَضِّلاً بِالأَحْرَى أَنْ يُذَلَّ مَعَ شَعْبِ اللهِ عَلَى أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ تَمَتُّعٌ وَقْتِيٌّ بِالْخَطِيَّةِ،
26 حَاسِبًا عَارَ الْمَسِيحِ غِنًى أَعْظَمَ مِنْ خَزَائِنِ مِصْرَ، لأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى الْمُجَازَاةِ.
27 بِالإِيمَانِ تَرَكَ مِصْرَ غَيْرَ خَائِفٍ مِنْ غَضَبِ الْمَلِكِ،لأَنَّهُ تَشَدَّدَ، كَأَنَّهُ يَرَى مَنْ لاَ يُرَى.
28 بِالإِيمَانِ صَنَعَ الْفِصْحَ وَرَشَّ الدَّمَ لِئَلاَّ يَمَسَّهُمُ الَّذِي أَهْلَكَ الأَبْكَارَ.
29 بِالإِيمَانِ اجْتَازُوا فِي الْبَحْرِ الأَحْمَرِ كَمَا فِي الْيَابِسَةِ، الأَمْرُ الَّذِي لَمَّا شَرَعَ فِيهِ الْمِصْرِيُّونَ غَرِقُوا.
30 بِالإِيمَانِ سَقَطَتْ أَسْوَارُ أَرِيحَا بَعْدَمَا طِيفَ حَوْلَهَا سَبْعَةَ أَيَّامٍ.
31 بِالإِيمَانِ رَاحَابُ الزَّانِيَةُ لَمْ تَهْلِكْ مَعَ الْعُصَاةِ، إِذْ قَبِلَتِ الْجَاسُوسَيْنِ بِسَلاَمٍ.
32 وَمَاذَا أَقُولُ أَيْضًا؟ لأَنَّهُ يُعْوِزُنِي الْوَقْتُ إِنْ أَخْبَرْتُ عَنْ جِدْعُونَ، وَبَارَاقَ، وَشَمْشُونَ، وَيَفْتَاحَ، وَدَاوُدَ، وَصَمُوئِيلَ، وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ،
33 الَّذِينَ بِالإِيمَانِ: قَهَرُوا مَمَالِكَ، صَنَعُوا بِرًّا، نَالُوا مَوَاعِيدَ، سَدُّوا أَفْوَاهَ أُسُودٍ،
34 أَطْفَأُوا قُوَّةَ النَّارِ، نَجَوْا مِنْ حَدِّ السَّيْفِ، تَقَوَّوْا مِنْ ضُعَْفٍ، صَارُوا أَشِدَّاءَ فِي الْحَرْبِ، هَزَمُوا جُيُوشَ غُرَبَاءَ،
35 أَخَذَتْ نِسَاءٌ أَمْوَاتَهُنَّ بِقِيَامَةٍ. وَآخَرُونَ عُذِّبُوا وَلَمْ يَقْبَلُوا النَّجَاةَ لِكَيْ يَنَالُوا قِيَامَةً أَفْضَلَ.
36 وَآخَرُونَ تَجَرَّبُوا فِي هُزُءٍ وَجَلْدٍ، ثُمَّ فِي قُيُودٍ أَيْضًا وَحَبْسٍ.
37 رُجِمُوا، نُشِرُوا، جُرِّبُوا، مَاتُوا قَتْلاً بِالسَّيْفِ، طَافُوا فِي جُلُودِ غَنَمٍ وَجُلُودِ مِعْزَى، مُعْتَازِينَ مَكْرُوبِينَ مُذَلِّينَ،
38 وَهُمْ لَمْ يَكُنِ الْعَالَمُ مُسْتَحِقًّا لَهُمْ. تَائِهِينَ فِي بَرَارِيَّ وَجِبَال وَمَغَايِرَ وَشُقُوقِ الأَرْضِ.
39 فَهؤُلاَءِ كُلُّهُمْ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ، لَمْ يَنَالُوا الْمَوْعِدَ،
40 إِذْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَنَظَرَ لَنَا شَيْئًا أَفْضَلَ، لِكَيْ لاَ يُكْمَلُوا بِدُونِنَا.​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (17 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 14

1 كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ الَّتِي صَارَتْ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْقَحْطِ:
2 «نَاحَتْ يَهُوذَا وَأَبْوَابُهَا ذَبُلَتْ. حَزِنَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَعِدَ عَوِيلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
3 وَأَشْرَافُهُمْ أَرْسَلُوا أَصَاغِرَهُمْ لِلْمَاءِ. أَتَوْا إِلَى الأَجْبَابِ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا مَاءً. رَجَعُوا بِآنِيَتِهِمْ فَارِغَةً. خَزُوا وَخَجِلُوا وَغَطَّوْا رُؤُوسَهُمْ
4 مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ تَشَقَّقَتْ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَطَرٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ خَزِيَ الْفَلاَّحُونَ. غَطَّوْا رُؤُوسَهُمْ.
5 حَتَّى أَنَّ الإِيَّلَةَ أَيْضًا فِي الْحَقْلِ وَلَدَتْ وَتَرَكَتْ، لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ كَلأٌ.
6 الْفِرَا وَقَفَتْ عَلَى الْهِضَابِ تَسْتَنْشِقُ الرِّيحَ مِثْلَ بَنَاتِ آوَى. كَلَّتْ عُيُونُهَا لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عُشْبٌ».
7 وَإِنْ تَكُنْ آثَامُنَا تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْنَا يَا رَبُّ، فَاعْمَلْ لأَجْلِ اسْمِكَ. لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا كَثُرَتْ. إِلَيْكَ أَخْطَأْنَا.
8 يَا رَجَاءَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، مُخَلِّصَهُ فِي زَمَانِ الضِّيقِ، لِمَاذَا تَكُونُ كَغَرِيبٍ فِي الأَرْضِ، وَكَمُسَافِرٍ يَمِيلُ لِيَبِيتَ؟
9 لِمَاذَا تَكُونُ كَإِنْسَانٍ قَدْ تَحَيَّرَ، كَجَبَّارٍ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ؟ وَأَنْتَ فِي وَسْطِنَا يَا رَبُّ، وَقَدْ دُعِينَا بِاسْمِكَ. لاَ تَتْرُكْنَا!
10 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ: «هكَذَا أَحَبُّوا أَنْ يَجُولُوا. لَمْ يَمْنَعُوا أَرْجُلَهُمْ، فَالرَّبُّ لَمْ يَقْبَلْهُمْ. اَلآنَ يَذْكُرُ إِثْمَهُمْ وَيُعَاقِبُ خَطَايَاهُمْ».
11 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «لاَ تُصَلِّ لأَجْلِ هذَا الشَّعْبِ لِلْخَيْرِ.
12 حِينَ يَصُومُونَ لاَ أَسْمَعُ صُرَاخَهُمْ، وَحِينَ يُصْعِدُونَ مُحْرَقَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً لاَ أَقْبَلُهُمْ، بَلْ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْوَبَإِ أَنَا أُفْنِيهِمْ».
13 فَقُلْتُ: «آهِ، أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هُوَذَا الأَنْبِيَاءُ يَقُولُونَ لَهُمْ لاَ تَرَوْنَ سَيْفًا، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ جُوعٌ بَلْ سَلاَمًا ثَابِتًا أُعْطِيكُمْ فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ».
14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «بِالْكَذِبِ يَتَنَبَّأُ الأَنْبِيَاءُ بِاسْمِي. لَمْ أُرْسِلْهُمْ، وَلاَ أَمَرْتُهُمْ، وَلاَ كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. بِرُؤْيَا كَاذِبَةٍ وَعِرَافَةٍ وَبَاطِل وَمَكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ هُمْ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَكُمْ».
15 «لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ بِاسْمِي وَأَنَا لَمْ أُرْسِلْهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: لاَ يَكُونُ سَيْفٌ وَلاَ جُوعٌ فِي هذِهِ الأَرْضِ: «بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ يَفْنَى أُولئِكَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ.
16 وَالشَّعْبُ الَّذِي يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَهُ يَكُونُ مَطْرُوحًا فِي شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنْ جَرَى الْجُوعِ وَالسَّيْفِ، وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَدْفِنُهُمْ هُمْ وَنِسَاءَهُمْ وَبَنَوُهِمْ وَبَنَاتُهُمْ، وَأَسْكُبُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَرَّهُمْ.
17 وَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: لِتَذْرِفْ عَيْنَايَ دُمُوعًا لَيْلاً وَنَهَارًا وَلاَ تَكُفَّا، لأَنَّ الْعَذْرَاءَ بِنْتَ شَعْبِي سُحِقَتْ سَحْقًا عَظِيمًا، بِضَرْبَةٍ مُوجِعَةٍ جِدًّا.
18 إِذَا خَرَجْتُ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ، فَإِذَا الْقَتْلَى بِالسَّيْفِ. وَإِذَا دَخَلْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ، فَإِذَا الْمَرْضَى بِالْجُوعِ، لأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ وَالْكَاهِنَ كِلَيْهِمَا يَطُوفَانِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ يَعْرِفَانِ شَيْئًا».
19 هَلْ رَفَضْتَ يَهُوذَا رَفْضًا، أَوْ كَرِهَتْ نَفْسُكَ صِهْيَوْنَ؟ لِمَاذَا ضَرَبْتَنَا وَلاَ شِفَاءَ لَنَا؟ انْتَظَرْنَا السَّلاَمَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ خَيْرٌ، وَزَمَانَ الشِّفَاءِ فَإِذَا رُعْبٌ.
20 قَدْ عَرَفْنَا يَا رَبُّ شَرَّنَا، إِثْمَ آبَائِنَا، لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا إِلَيْكَ.
21 لاَ تَرْفُضْ لأَجْلِ اسْمِكَ. لاَ تَهِنْ كُرْسِيَّ مَجْدِكَ. اُذْكُرْ. لاَ تَنْقُضْ عَهْدَكَ مَعَنَا.
22 هَلْ يُوجَدُ فِي أَبَاطِيلِ الأُمَمِ مَنْ يُمْطِرُ، أَوْ هَلْ تُعْطِي السَّمَاوَاتُ وَابِلاً؟ أَمَا أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا؟ فَنَرْجُوكَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ كُلَّ هذِهِ.
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جامعه 11

1 اِرْمِ خُبْزَكَ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ فَإِنَّكَ تَجِدُهُ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ.
2 أَعْطِ نَصِيبًا لِسَبْعَةٍ، وَلِثَمَانِيَةٍ أَيْضًا، لأَنَّكَ لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ أَيَّ شَرّ يَكُونُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
3 إِذَا امْتَلأَتِ السُّحُبُ مَطَرًا تُرِيقُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ. وَإِذَا وَقَعَتِ الشَّجَرَةُ نَحْوَ الْجَنُوبِ أَوْ نَحْوَ الشَّمَالِ، فَفِي الْمَوْضِعِ حَيْثُ تَقَعُ الشَّجَرَةُ هُنَاكَ تَكُونُ.
4 مَنْ يَرْصُدُ الرِّيحَ لاَ يَزْرَعُ، وَمَنْ يُرَاقِبُ السُّحُبَ لاَ يَحْصُدُ.
5 كَمَا أَنَّكَ لَسْتَ تَعْلَمُ مَا هِيَ طَرِيقُ الرِّيحِ، وَلاَ كَيْفَ الْعِظَامُ فِي بَطْنِ الْحُبْلَى، كَذلِكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَ اللهِ الَّذِي يَصْنَعُ الْجَمِيعَ.
6 فِي الصَّبَاحِ ازْرَعْ زَرْعَكَ، وَفِي الْمَسَاءِ لاَ تَرْخِ يَدَكَ، لأَنَّكَ لاَ تَعْلَمُ أَيُّهُمَا يَنْمُو: هذَا أَوْ ذَاكَ، أَوْ أَنْ يَكُونَ كِلاَهُمَا جَيِّدَيْنِ سَوَاءً.
7 اَلنُّورُ حُلْوٌ، وَخَيْرٌ لِلْعَيْنَيْنِ أَنْ تَنْظُرَا الشَّمْسَ.
8 لأَنَّهُ إِنْ عَاشَ الإِنْسَانُ سِنِينَ كَثِيرَةً فَلْيَفْرَحْ فِيهَا كُلِّهَا، وَلْيَتَذَكَّرْ أَيَّامَ الظُّلْمَةِ لأَنَّهَا تَكُونُ كَثِيرَةً. كُلُّ مَا يَأْتِي بَاطِلٌ.
9 اِفْرَحْ أَيُّهَا الشَّابُّ في حَدَاثَتِكَ، وَلْيَسُرَّكَ قَلْبُكَ فِي أَيَّامِ شَبَابِكَ، وَاسْلُكْ فِي طُرُقِ قَلْبِكَ وَبِمَرْأَى عَيْنَيْكَ، وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّهُ عَلَى هذِهِ الأُمُورِ كُلِّهَا يَأْتِي بِكَ اللهُ إِلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 سبتمبر 2015)

جامعه 12

1 فَاذْكُرْ خَالِقَكَ فِي أَيَّامِ شَبَابِكَ، قَبْلَ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ أَيَّامُ الشَّرِّ أَوْ تَجِيءَ السِّنُونَ إِذْ تَقُولُ: «لَيْسَ لِي فِيهَا سُرُورٌ».
2 قَبْلَ مَا تَظْلُمُ الشَّمْسُ وَالنُّورُ وَالْقَمَرُ وَالنُّجُومُ، وَتَرْجعُ السُّحُبُ بَعْدَ الْمَطَرِ.
3 فِي يَوْمٍ يَتَزَعْزَعُ فِيهِ حَفَظَةُ الْبَيْتِ، وَتَتَلَوَّى رِجَالُ الْقُوَّةِ، وَتَبْطُلُ الطَّوَاحِنُ لأَنَّهَا قَلَّتْ، وَتُظْلِمُ النَّوَاظِرُ مِنَ الشَّبَابِيكِ.
4 وَتُغْلَقُ الأَبْوَابُ فِي السُّوقِ. حِينَ يَنْخَفِضُ صَوْتُ الْمِطْحَنَةِ، وَيَقُومُ لِصَوْتِ الْعُصْفُورِ، وَتُحَطُّ كُلُّ بَنَاتِ الْغِنَاءِ.
5 وَأَيْضًا يَخَافُونَ مِنَ الْعَالِي، وَفِي الطَّرِيقِ أَهْوَالٌ، وَاللَّوْزُ يُزْهِرُ، وَالْجُنْدُبُ يُسْتَثْقَلُ، وَالشَّهْوَةُ تَبْطُلُ. لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى بَيْتِهِ الأَبَدِيِّ، وَالنَّادِبُونَ يَطُوفُونَ فِي السُّوقِ.
6 قَبْلَ مَا يَنْفَصِمُ حَبْلُ الْفِضَّةِ، أَوْ يَنْسَحِقُ كُوزُ الذَّهَبِ، أَوْ تَنْكَسِرُ الْجَرَّةُ عَلَى الْعَيْنِ، أَوْ تَنْقَصِفُ الْبَكَرَةُ عِنْدَ الْبِئْرِ.
7 فَيَرْجعُ التُّرَابُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ كَمَا كَانَ، وَتَرْجعُ الرُّوحُ إِلَى اللهِ الَّذِي أَعْطَاهَا.
8 بَاطِلُ الأَبَاطِيلِ، قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ: الْكُلُّ بَاطِلٌ.
9 بَقِيَ أَنَّ الْجَامِعَةَ كَانَ حَكِيمًا، وَأَيْضًا عَلَّمَ الشَّعْبَ عِلْمًا، وَوَزَنَ وَبَحَثَ وَأَتْقَنَ أَمْثَالاً كَثِيرَةً.
10 اَلْجَامِعَةُ طَلَبَ أَنْ يَجِدَ كَلِمَاتٍ مُسِرَّةً مَكْتُوبَةً بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ، كَلِمَاتِ حَقّ.
11 كَلاَمُ الْحُكَمَاءِ كَالْمَنَاسِيسِ، وَكَأَوْتَادٍ مُنْغَرِزَةٍ، أَرْبَابُ الْجَمَاعَاتِ، قَدْ أُعْطِيَتْ مِنْ رَاعٍ وَاحِدٍ.
12 وَبَقِيَ، فَمِنْ هذَا يَا ابْنِي تَحَذَّرْ: لِعَمَلِ كُتُبٍ كَثِيرَةٍ لاَ نِهَايَةَ، وَالدَّرْسُ الْكَثِيرُ تَعَبٌ لِلْجَسَدِ.
13 فَلْنَسْمَعْ خِتَامَ الأَمْرِ كُلِّهِ: اتَّقِ اللهَ وَاحْفَظْ وَصَايَاهُ، لأَنَّ هذَا هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ كُلُّهُ.
14 لأَنَّ اللهَ يُحْضِرُ كُلَّ عَمَل إِلَى الدَّيْنُونَةِ، عَلَى كُلِّ خَفِيٍّ، إِنْ كَانَ خَيْرًا أَوْ شَرًّا.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 سبتمبر 2015)

سفر الجامعة 9

1 لأَنَّ هذَا كُلَّهُ جَعَلْتُهُ فِي قَلْبِي، وَامْتَحَنْتُ هذَا كُلَّهُ: أَنَّ الصِّدِّيقِينَ وَالْحُكَمَاءَ وَأَعْمَالَهُمْ فِي يَدِ اللهِ. الإِنْسَانُ لاَ يَعْلَمُ حُبًّا وَلاَ بُغْضًا. الْكُلُّ أَمَامَهُمُ.
2 الْكُلُّ عَلَى مَا لِلْكُلِّ. حَادِثَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ لِلصِّدِّيقِ وَلِلشِّرِّيرِ، لِلصَّالِحِ وَلِلطَّاهِرِ وَلِلنَّجِسِ، لِلذَّابحِ وَلِلَّذِي لاَ يَذْبَحُ، كَالصَّالِحِ الْخَاطِئُ. الْحَالِفُ كَالَّذِي يَخَافُ الْحَلْفَ.
3 هذَا أَشَرُّ كُلِّ مَا عُمِلَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ: أَنَّ حَادِثَةً وَاحِدَةً لِلْجَمِيعِ. وَأَيْضًا قَلْبُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ مَلآنُ مِنَ الشَّرِّ، وَالْحَمَاقَةُ فِي قَلْبِهِمْ وَهُمْ أَحْيَاءٌ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ يَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى الأَمْوَاتِ.
4 لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يُسْتَثْنَى؟ لِكُلِّ الأَحْيَاءِ يُوجَدُ رَجَاءٌ، فَإِنَّ الْكَلْبَ الْحَيَّ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الأَسَدِ الْمَيْتِ.
5 لأَنَّ الأَحْيَاءَ يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ سَيَمُوتُونَ، أَمَّا الْمَوْتَى فَلاَ يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا، وَلَيْسَ لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ بَعْدُ لأَنَّ ذِكْرَهُمْ نُسِيَ.
6 وَمَحَبَّتُهُمْ وَبُغْضَتُهُمْ وَحَسَدُهُمْ هَلَكَتْ مُنْذُ زَمَانٍ، وَلاَ نَصِيبَ لَهُمْ بَعْدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، فِي كُلِّ مَا عُمِلَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ.
7 اِذْهَبْ كُلْ خُبْزَكَ بِفَرَحٍ، وَاشْرَبْ خَمْرَكَ بِقَلْبٍ طَيِّبٍ، لأَنَّ اللهَ مُنْذُ زَمَانٍ قَدْ رَضِيَ عَمَلَكَ.
8 لِتَكُنْ ثِيَابُكَ فِي كُلِّ حِينٍ بَيْضَاءَ، وَلاَ يُعْوِزْ رَأْسَكَ الدُّهْنُ.
9 اِلْتَذَّ عَيْشًا مَعَ الْمَرْأَةِ الَّتِي أَحْبَبْتَهَا كُلَّ أَيَّامِ حَيَاةِ بَاطِلِكَ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكَ إِيَّاهَا تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ، كُلَّ أَيَّامِ بَاطِلِكَ، لأَنَّ ذلِكَ نَصِيبُكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ وَفِي تَعَبِكَ الَّذِي تَتْعَبُهُ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ.
10 كُلُّ مَا تَجِدُهُ يَدُكَ لِتَفْعَلَهُ فَافْعَلْهُ بِقُوَّتِكَ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ عَمَل وَلاَ اخْتِرَاعٍ وَلاَ مَعْرِفَةٍ وَلاَ حِكْمَةٍ فِي الْهَاوِيَةِ الَّتِي أَنْتَ ذَاهِبٌ إِلَيْهَا.
11 فَعُدْتُ وَرَأَيْتُ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ: أَنَّ السَّعْيَ لَيْسَ لِلْخَفِيفِ، وَلاَ الْحَرْبَ لِلأَقْوِيَاءِ، وَلاَ الْخُبْزَ لِلْحُكَمَاءِ، وَلاَ الْغِنَى لِلْفُهَمَاءِ، وَلاَ النِّعْمَةَ لِذَوِي الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لأَنَهُ الْوَقْتُ وَالْعَرَضُ يُلاَقِيَانِهِمْ كَافَّةً.
12 لأَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ أَيْضًا لاَ يَعْرِفُ وَقْتَهُ. كَالأَسْمَاكِ الَّتِي تُؤْخَذُ بِشَبَكَةٍ مُهْلِكَةٍ، وَكَالْعَصَافِيرِ الَّتِي تُؤْخَذُ بِالشَّرَكِ، كَذلِكَ تُقْتَنَصُ بَنُو الْبَشَرِ فِي وَقْتِ شَرّ، إِذْ يَقَعُ عَلَيْهِمْ بَغْتَةً.
13 هذِهِ الْحِكْمَةُ رَأَيْتُهَا أَيْضًا تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ، وَهِيَ عَظِيمَةٌ عِنْدِي:
14 مَدِينَةٌ صَغِيرَةٌ فِيهَا أُنَاسٌ قَلِيلُونَ، فَجَاءَ عَلَيْهَا مَلِكٌ عَظِيمٌ وَحَاصَرَهَا وَبَنَى عَلَيْهَا أَبْرَاجًا عَظِيمَةً.
15 وَوُجِدَ فِيهَا رَجُلٌ مِسْكِينٌ حَكِيمٌ، فَنَجَّى هُوَ الْمَدِينَةَ بِحِكْمَتِهِ. وَمَا أَحَدٌ ذَكَرَ ذلِكَ الرَّجُلَ الْمِسْكِينَ!
16 فَقُلْتُ: «الْحِكْمَةُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْقُوَّةِ». أَمَّا حِكْمَةُ الْمِسْكِينِ فَمُحْتَقَرَةٌ، وَكَلاَمُهُ لاَ يُسْمَعُ.
17 كَلِمَاتُ الْحُكَمَاءِ تُسْمَعُ فِي الْهُدُوءِ، أَكْثَرَ مِنْ صُرَاخِ الْمُتَسَلِّطِ بَيْنَ الْجُهَّالِ.
18 اَلْحِكْمَةُ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَدَوَاتِ الْحَرْبِ. أَمَّا خَاطِئٌ وَاحِدٌ فَيُفْسِدُ خَيْرًا جَزِيلاً.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 سبتمبر 2015)

سفر الجامعة 8

1 مَنْ كَالْحَكِيمِ؟ وَمَنْ يَفْهَمُ تَفْسِيرَ أَمْرٍ؟ حِكْمَةُ الإِنْسَانِ تُنِيرُ وَجْهَهُ، وَصَلاَبَةُ وَجْهِهِ تَتَغَيَّرُ.
2 أَنَا أَقُولُ: احْفَظْ أَمْرَ الْمَلِكِ، وَذَاكَ بِسَبَبِ يَمِينِ اللهِ.
3 لاَ تَعْجَلْ إِلَى الذَّهَابِ مِنْ وَجْهِهِ. لاَ تَقِفْ فِي أَمْرٍ شَاقّ، لأَنَّهُ يَفْعَلُ كُلَّ مَا شَاءَ.
4 حَيْثُ تَكُونُ كَلِمَةُ الْمَلِكِ فَهُنَاكَ سُلْطَانٌ. وَمَنْ يَقُولُ لَهُ: «مَاذَا تَفْعَلُ؟».
5 حَافِظُ الْوَصِيَّةِ لاَ يَشْعُرُ بِأَمْرٍ شَاقّ، وَقَلْبُ الْحَكِيمِ يَعْرِفُ الْوَقْتَ وَالْحُكْمَ.
6 لأَنَّ لِكُلِّ أَمْرٍ وَقْتًا وَحُكْمًا. لأَنَّ شَرَّ الإِنْسَانِ عَظِيمٌ عَلَيْهِ،
7 لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا سَيَكُونُ. لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ كَيْفَ يَكُونُ؟
8 لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الرُّوحِ لِيُمْسِكَ الرُّوحَ، وَلاَ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى يَوْمِ الْمَوْتِ، وَلاَ تَخْلِيَةٌ فِي الْحَرْبِ، وَلاَ يُنَجِّي الشَّرُّ أَصْحَابَهُ.
9 كُلُّ هذَا رَأَيْتُهُ إِذْ وَجَّهْتُ قَلْبِي لِكُلِّ عَمَل عُمِلَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ، وَقْتَمَا يَتَسَلَّطُ إِنْسَانٌ عَلَى إِنْسَانٍ لِضَرَرِ نَفْسِهِ.
10 وَهكَذَا رَأَيْتُ أَشْرَارًا يُدْفَنُونَ وَضُمُّوا، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا بِالْحَقِّ ذَهَبُوا مِنْ مَكَانِ الْقُدْسِ وَنُسُوا فِي الْمَدِينَةِ. هذَا أَيْضًا بَاطِلٌ.
11 لأَنَّ الْقَضَاءَ عَلَى الْعَمَلِ الرَّدِيءِ لاَ يُجْرَى سَرِيعًا، فَلِذلِكَ قَدِ امْتَلأَ قَلْبُ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ فِيهِمْ لِفَعْلِ الشَّرِّ.
12 اَلْخَاطِئُ وَإِنْ عَمِلَ شَرًّا مِئَةَ مَرَّةٍ وَطَالَتْ أَيَّامُهُ، إِلاَّ أَنِّي أَعْلَمُ أَنَّهُ يَكُونُ خَيْرٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ اللهَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ قُدَّامَهُ.
13 وَلاَ يَكُونُ خَيْرٌ لِلشِّرِّيرِ، وَكَالظِّلِّ لاَ يُطِيلُ أَيَّامَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَخْشَى قُدَّامَ اللهِ.
14 يُوجَدُ بَاطِلٌ يُجْرَى عَلَى الأَرْضِ: أَنْ يُوجَدَ صِدِّيقُونَ يُصِيبُهُمْ مِثْلَ عَمَلِ الأَشْرَارِ، وَيُوجَدُ أَشْرَارٌ يُصِيبُهُمْ مِثْلَ عَمَلِ الصِّدِّيقِينَ. فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّ هذَا أَيْضًا بَاطِلٌ.
15 فَمَدَحْتُ الْفَرَحَ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ خَيْرٌ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ، إِلاَّ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ وَيَشْرَبَ وَيَفْرَحَ، وَهذَا يَبْقَى لَهُ فِي تَعَبِهِ مُدَّةَ أَيَّامِ حَيَاتِهِ الَّتِي يُعْطِيهِ اللهُ إِيَّاهَا تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ.
16 لَمَّا وَجَّهْتُ قَلْبِي لأَعْرِفَ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَأَنْظُرَ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي عُمِلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَأَنَّهُ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً لاَ يَرَى النَّوْمَ بِعَيْنَيْهِ،
17 رَأَيْتُ كُلَّ عَمَلِ اللهِ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَجِدَ الْعَمَلَ الَّذِي عُمِلَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ. مَهْمَا تَعِبَ الإِنْسَانُ فِي الطَّلَبِ فَلاَ يَجِدُهُ، وَالْحَكِيمُ أَيْضًا، وَإِنْ قَالَ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ، لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَجِدَهُ.


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (20 سبتمبر 2015)

فلما كان قد غسل ارجلهم واخذ ثيابه واتكا ايضا، قال لهم:«اتفهمون ما قد صنعت بكم؟ 13 انتم تدعونني معلما وسيدا، وحسنا تقولون، لاني انا كذلك. 14 فان كنت وانا السيد والمعلم قد غسلت ارجلكم، فانتم يجب عليكم ان يغسل بعضكم ارجل بعض، 15 لاني اعطيتكم مثالا، حتى كما صنعت انا بكم تصنعون انتم ايضا. 16 الحق الحق اقول لكم: انه ليس عبد اعظم من سيده، ولا رسول اعظم من مرسله. 17 ان علمتم هذا فطوباكم ان عملتموه. 18 «لست اقول عن جميعكم. انا اعلم الذين اخترتهم. لكن ليتم الكتاب: الذي ياكل معي الخبز رفع علي عقبه. 19 اقول لكم الان قبل ان يكون، حتى متى كان تؤمنون اني انا هو. 20 الحق الحق اقول لكم: الذي يقبل من ارسله يقبلني، والذي يقبلني يقبل الذي ارسلني».


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (20 سبتمبر 2015)

سفر الجامعة 7

1 اَلصِّيتُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الدُّهْنِ الطَّيِّبِ، وَيَوْمُ الْمَمَاتِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ يَوْمِ الْوِلاَدَةِ.
2 اَلذَّهَابُ إِلَى بَيْتِ النَّوْحِ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الذَّهَابِ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْوَلِيمَةِ، لأَنَّ ذَاكَ نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَالْحَيُّ يَضَعُهُ فِي قَلْبِهِ.
3 اَلْحُزْنُ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الضَّحِكِ، لأَنَّهُ بِكَآبَةِ الْوَجْهِ يُصْلَحُ الْقَلْبُ.
4 قَلْبُ الْحُكَمَاءِ فِي بَيْتِ النَّوْحِ، وَقَلْبُ الْجُهَّالِ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرَحِ.
5 سَمْعُ الانْتِهَارِ مِنَ الْحَكِيمِ خَيْرٌ لِلإِنْسَانِ مِنْ سَمْعِ غِنَاءِ الْجُهَّالِ،
6 لأَنَّهُ كَصَوْتِ الشَّوْكِ تَحْتَ الْقِدْرِ هكَذَا ضَحِكُ الْجُهَّالِ. هذَا أَيْضًا بَاطِلٌ.
7 لأَنَّ الظُّلْمَ يُحَمِّقُ الْحَكِيمَ، وَالْعَطِيَّةَ تُفْسِدُ الْقَلْبَ.
8 نِهَايَةُ أَمْرٍ خَيْرٌ مِنْ بَدَايَتِهِ. طُولُ الرُّوحِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ تَكَبُّرِ الرُّوحِ.
9 لاَ تُسْرِعْ بِرُوحِكَ إِلَى الْغَضَبِ، لأَنَّ الْغَضَبَ يَسْتَقِرُّ فِي حِضْنِ الْجُهَّالِ.
10 لاَ تَقُلْ: «لِمَاذَا كَانَتِ الأَيَّامُ الأُولَى خَيْرًا مِنْ هذِهِ؟» لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَنْ حِكْمَةٍ تَسْأَلُ عَنْ هذَا.
11 اَلْحِكْمَةُ صَالِحَةٌ مِثْلُ الْمِيرَاثِ، بَلْ أَفْضَلُ لِنَاظِرِي الشَّمْسِ.
12 لأَنَّ الَّذِي فِي ظِلِّ الْحِكْمَةِ هُوَ فِي ظِلِّ الْفِضَّةِ، وَفَضْلُ الْمَعْرِفَةِ هُوَ إِنَّ الْحِكْمَةَ تُحْيِي أَصْحَابَهَا.
13 اُنْظُرْ عَمَلَ اللهِ: لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَقْدِرُ عَلَى تَقْوِيمِ مَا قَدْ عَوَّجَهُ؟
14 فِي يَوْمِ الْخَيْرِ كُنْ بِخَيْرٍ، وَفِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ اعْتَبِرْ. إِنَّ اللهَ جَعَلَ هذَا مَعَ ذَاكَ، لِكَيْلاَ يَجِدَ الإِنْسَانُ شَيْئًا بَعْدَهُ.
15 قَدْ رَأَيْتُ الْكُلَّ فِي أَيَّامِ بُطْلِي: قَدْ يَكُونُ بَارٌّ يَبِيدُ فِي بِرِّهِ، وَقَدْ يَكُونُ شِرِّيرٌ يَطُولُ فِي شَرِّهِ.
16 لاَ تَكُنْ بَارًّا كَثِيرًا، وَلاَ تَكُنْ حَكِيمًا بِزِيَادَةٍ. لِمَاذَا تَخْرِبُ نَفْسَكَ؟
17 لاَ تَكُنْ شِرِّيرًا كَثِيرًا، وَلاَ تَكُنْ جَاهِلاً. لِمَاذَا تَمُوتُ فِي غَيْرِ وَقْتِكَ؟
18 حَسَنٌ أَنْ تَتَمَسَّكَ بِهذَا، وَأَيْضًا أَنْ لاَ تَرْخِيَ يَدَكَ عَنْ ذَاكَ، لأَنَّ مُتَّقِيَ اللهِ يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا كِلَيْهِمَا.
19 اَلْحِكْمَةُ تُقَوِّي الْحَكِيمَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ عَشَرَةِ مُسَلِّطِينَ، الَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ.
20 لأَنَّهُ لاَ إِنْسَانٌ صِدِّيقٌ فِي الأَرْضِ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا وَلاَ يُخْطِئُ.
21 أَيْضًا لاَ تَضَعْ قَلْبَكَ عَلَى كُلِّ الْكَلاَمِ الَّذِي يُقَالُ، لِئَلاَّ تَسْمَعَ عَبْدَكَ يَسِبُّكَ.
22 لأَنَّ قَلْبَكَ أَيْضًا يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ أَنْتَ كَذلِكَ مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً سَبَبْتَ آخَرِينَ.
23 كُلُّ هذَا امْتَحَنْتُهُ بِالْحِكْمَةِ. قُلْتُ: «أَكُونُ حَكِيمًا». أَمَّا هِيَ فَبَعِيدَةٌ عَنِّي.
24 بَعِيدٌ مَا كَانَ بَعِيدًا، وَالْعَمِيقُ الْعَمِيقُ مَنْ يَجِدُهُ؟
25 دُرْتُ أَنَا وَقَلْبِي لأَعْلَمَ وَلأَبْحَثَ وَلأَطْلُبَ حِكْمَةً وَعَقْلاً، وَلأَعْرِفَ الشَّرَّ أَنَّهُ جَهَالَةٌ، وَالْحَمَاقَةَ أَنَّهَا جُنُونٌ.
26 فَوَجَدْتُ أَمَرَّ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ: الْمَرْأَةَ الَّتِي هِيَ شِبَاكٌ، وَقَلْبُهَا أَشْرَاكٌ، وَيَدَاهَا قُيُودٌ. الصَّالِحُ قُدَّامَ اللهِ يَنْجُو مِنْهَا. أَمَّا الْخَاطِئُ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِهَا.
27 اُنْظُرْ. هذَا وَجَدْتُهُ، قَالَ الْجَامِعَةُ: وَاحِدَةً فَوَاحِدَةً لأَجِدَ النَّتِيجَةَ
28 الَّتِي لَمْ تَزَلْ نَفْسِي تَطْلُبُهَا فَلَمْ أَجِدْهَا. رَجُلاً وَاحِدًا بَيْنَ أَلْفٍ وَجَدْتُ، أَمَّا امْرَأَةً فَبَيْنَ كُلِّ أُولئِكَ لَمْ أَجِدْ!
29 اُنْظُرْ. هذَا وَجَدْتُ فَقَطْ: أَنَّ اللهَ صَنَعَ الإِنْسَانَ مُسْتَقِيمًا، أَمَّا هُمْ فَطَلَبُوا اخْتِرَاعَاتٍ كَثِيرَةً.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 51

1. اِسْمَعُوا لِي أَيُّهَا التَّابِعُونَ الْبِرَّ الطَّالِبُونَ الرَّبَّ. انْظُرُوا إِلَى الصَّخْرِ الَّذِي مِنْهُ قُطِعْتُمْ وَإِلَى نُقْرَةِ الْجُبِّ الَّتِي مِنْهَا حُفِرْتُمُ.
2. انْظُرُوا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ أَبِيكُمْ وَإِلَى سَارَةَ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْكُمْ. لأَنِّي دَعَوْتُهُ وَهُوَ وَاحِدٌ وَبَارَكْتُهُ وَأَكْثَرْتُهُ.
3. فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى صِهْيَوْنَ. عَزَّى كُلَّ خِرَبِهَا وَيَجْعَلُ بَرِّيَّتَهَا كَعَدْنٍ وَبَادِيَتَهَا كَجَنَّةِ الرَّبِّ. الْفَرَحُ وَالاِبْتِهَاجُ يُوجَدَانِ فِيهَا. الْحَمْدُ وَصَوْتُ التَّرَنُّمِ.
4. اُنْصُتُوا إِلَيَّ يَا شَعْبِي وَيَا أُمَّتِي اصْغِي إِلَيَّ. لأَنَّ شَرِيعَةً مِنْ عِنْدِي تَخْرُجُ وَحَقِّي أُثَبِّتُهُ نُوراً لِلشُّعُوبِ.
5. قَرِيبٌ بِرِّي. قَدْ بَرَزَ خَلاَصِي وَذِرَاعَايَ يَقْضِيَانِ لِلشُّعُوبِ. إِيَّايَ تَرْجُو الْجَزَائِرُ وَتَنْتَظِرُ ذِرَاعِي.
6. اِرْفَعُوا إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ عُيُونَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا إِلَى الأَرْضِ مِنْ تَحْتٍ. فَإِنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَالدُّخَانِ تَضْمَحِلُّ وَالأَرْضَ كَالثَّوْبِ تَبْلَى وَسُكَّانَهَا كَالْبَعُوضِ يَمُوتُونَ. أَمَّا خَلاَصِي فَإِلَى الأَبَدِ يَكُونُ وَبِرِّي لاَ يُنْقَضُ.
7. اِسْمَعُوا لِي يَا عَارِفِي الْبِرِّ الشَّعْبَ الَّذِي شَرِيعَتِي فِي قَلْبِهِ. لاَ تَخَافُوا مِنْ تَعْيِيرِ النَّاسِ وَمِنْ شَتَائِمِهِمْ لاَ تَرْتَاعُوا
8. لأَنَّهُ كَالثَّوْبِ يَأْكُلُهُمُ الْعُثُّ وَكَالصُّوفِ يَأْكُلُهُمُ السُّوسُ. أَمَّا بِرِّي فَإِلَى الأَبَدِ يَكُونُ وَخَلاَصِي إِلَى دَوْرِ الأَدْوَارِ.
9. اِسْتَيْقِظِي اسْتَيْقِظِي! الْبِسِي قُوَّةً يَا ذِرَاعَ الرَّبِّ! اسْتَيْقِظِي كَمَا فِي أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ كَمَا فِي الأَدْوَارِ الْقَدِيمَةِ. أَلَسْتِ أَنْتِ الْقَاطِعَةَ رَهَبَ الطَّاعِنَةَ التِّنِّينَ؟
10. أَلَسْتِ أَنْتِ هِيَ الْمُنَشِّفَةَ الْبَحْرَ مِيَاهَ الْغَمْرِ الْعَظِيمِ الْجَاعِلَةَ أَعْمَاقَ الْبَحْرِ طَرِيقاً لِعُبُورِ الْمَفْدِيِّينَ؟
11. وَمَفْدِيُّو الرَّبِّ يَرْجِعُونَ وَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ فَرَحٌ أَبَدِيٌّ. ابْتِهَاجٌ وَفَرَحٌ يُدْرِكَانِهِمْ. يَهْرُبُ الْحُزْنُ وَالتَّنَهُّدُ.
12. أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ. مَنْ أَنْتِ حَتَّى تَخَافِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ يَمُوتُ وَمِنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُشْبِ؟
13. وَتَنْسَى الرَّبَّ صَانِعَكَ بَاسِطَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمُؤَسِّسَ الأَرْضِ وَتَفْزَعُ دَائِماً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِنْ غَضَبِ الْمُضَايِقِ عِنْدَمَا هَيَّأَ لِلإِهْلاَكِ. وَأَيْنَ غَضَبُ الْمُضَايِقِ؟
14. سَرِيعاً يُطْلَقُ الْمُنْحَنِي وَلاَ يَمُوتُ فِي الْجُبِّ وَلاَ يُعْدَمُ خُبْزُهُ.
15. وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلَهُكَ مُزْعِجُ الْبَحْرِ فَتَعِجُّ لُجَجُهُ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ.
16. وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ وَبِظِلِّ يَدِي سَتَرْتُكَ لِغَرْسِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَأْسِيسِ الأَرْضِ وَلِتَقُولَ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: «أَنْتِ شَعْبِي».
17. اِنْهَضِي انْهَضِي! قُومِي يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ الَّتِي شَرِبْتِ مِنْ يَدِ الرَّبِّ كَأْسَ غَضَبِهِ. ثُفْلَ كَأْسِ التَّرَنُّحِ شَرِبْتِ. مَصَصْتِ.
18. لَيْسَ لَهَا مَنْ يَقُودُهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَنِينَ الَّذِينَ وَلَدَتْهُمْ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُمْسِكُ بِيَدِهَا مِنْ جَمِيعِ الْبَنِينَ الَّذِينَ رَبَّتْهُمْ.
19. اِثْنَانِ هُمَا مُلاَقِيَاكِ. مَنْ يَرْثِي لَكِ؟ الْخَرَابُ وَالاِنْسِحَاقُ وَالْجُوعُ وَالسَّيْفُ. بِمَنْ أُعَزِّيكِ؟
20. بَنُوكِ قَدْ أَعْيُوا. اضْطَجَعُوا فِي رَأْسِ كُلِّ زُقَاقٍ كَالْوَعْلِ فِي شَبَكَةٍ. الْمَلآنُونَ مِنْ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ مِنْ زَجْرَةِ إِلَهِكِ.
21. لِذَلِكَ اسْمَعِي هَذَا أَيَّتُهَا الْبَائِسَةُ وَالسَّكْرَى وَلَيْسَ بِالْخَمْرِ.
22. هَكَذَا قَالَ سَيِّدُكِ الرَّبُّ وَإِلَهُكِ الَّذِي يُحَاكِمُ لِشَعْبِهِ: «هَئَنَذَا قَدْ أَخَذْتُ مِنْ يَدِكِ كَأْسَ التَّرَنُّحِ ثُفْلَ كَأْسِ غَضَبِي. لاَ تَعُودِينَ تَشْرَبِينَهَا فِي مَا بَعْدُ.
23. وَأَضَعُهَا فِي يَدِ مُعَذِّبِيكِ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لِنَفْسِكِ: انْحَنِي لِنَعْبُرَ فَوَضَعْتِ كَالأَرْضِ ظَهْرَكِ وَكَالزُّقَاقِ لِلْعَابِرِينَ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 52

1. اِسْتَيْقِظِي اسْتَيْقِظِي! الْبِسِي عِزَّكِ يَا صِهْيَوْنُ! الْبِسِي ثِيَابَ جَمَالِكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ الْمَدِينَةُ الْمُقَدَّسَةُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَعُودُ يَدْخُلُكِ فِي مَا بَعْدُ أَغْلَفُ وَلاَ نَجِسٌ.
2. اِنْتَفِضِي مِنَ التُّرَابِ. قُومِي اجْلِسِي يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ. انْحَلِّي مِنْ رُبُطِ عُنُقِكِ أَيَّتُهَا الْمَسْبِيَّةُ ابْنَةُ صِهْيَوْنَ.
3. فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «مَجَّاناً بُعْتُمْ وَبِلاَ فِضَّةٍ تُفَكُّونَ».
4. لأَنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: «إِلَى مِصْرَ نَزَلَ شَعْبِي أَوَّلاً لِيَتَغَرَّبَ هُنَاكَ. ثُمَّ ظَلَمَهُ أَشُّورُ بِلاَ سَبَبٍ.
5. فَالآنَ مَاذَا لِي هُنَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ حَتَّى أُخِذَ شَعْبِي مَجَّاناً؟ الْمُتَسَلِّطُونَ عَلَيْهِ يَصِيحُونَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ وَدَائِماً كُلَّ يَوْمٍ اسْمِي يُهَانُ.
6. لِذَلِكَ يَعْرِفُ شَعْبِيَ اسْمِي. لِذَلِكَ فِي ذَلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يَعْرِفُونَ أَنِّي أَنَا هُوَ الْمُتَكَلِّمُ. هَئَنَذَا».
7. مَا أَجْمَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ قَدَمَيِ الْمُبَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِرِ بِالسَّلاَمِ الْمُبَشِّرِ بِالْخَيْرِ الْمُخْبِرِ بِالْخَلاَصِ الْقَائِلِ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: «قَدْ مَلَكَ إِلَهُكِ!»
8. صَوْتُ مُرَاقِبِيكِ. يَرْفَعُونَ صَوْتَهُمْ. يَتَرَنَّمُونَ مَعاً لأَنَّهُمْ يُبْصِرُونَ عَيْناً لِعَيْنٍ عَُِنْدَ رُجُوعِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ.
9. أَشِيدِي تَرَنَّمِي مَعاً يَا خِرَبَ أُورُشَلِيمَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى شَعْبَهُ. فَدَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.
10. قَدْ شَمَّرَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ ذِرَاعِ قُدْسِهِ أَمَامَ عُيُونِ كُلِّ الأُمَمِ فَتَرَى كُلُّ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ خَلاَصَ إِلَهِنَا.
11. اِعْتَزِلُوا. اعْتَزِلُوا. اخْرُجُوا مِنْ هُنَاكَ. لاَ تَمَسُّوا نَجِساً. اخْرُجُوا مِنْ وَسَطِهَا. تَطَهَّرُوا يَا حَامِلِي آنِيَةِ الرَّبِّ.
12. لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَخْرُجُونَ بِالْعَجَلَةِ وَلاَ تَذْهَبُونَ هَارِبِينَ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ سَائِرٌ أَمَامَكُمْ وَإِلَهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَجْمَعُ سَاقَتَكُمْ.
13. هُوَذَا عَبْدِي يَعْقِلُ يَتَعَالَى وَيَرْتَقِي وَيَتَسَامَى جِدّاً.
14. كَمَا انْدَهَشَ مِنْكَ كَثِيرُونَ. كَانَ مَنْظَرُهُ كَذَا مُفْسَداً أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الرَّجُلِ وَصُورَتُهُ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ.
15. هَكَذَا يَنْضِحُ أُمَماً كَثِيرِينَ. مِنْ أَجْلِهِ يَسُدُّ مُلُوكٌ أَفْوَاهَهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ قَدْ أَبْصَرُوا مَا لَمْ يُخْبَرُوا بِهِ وَمَا لَمْ يَسْمَعُوهُ فَهِمُوهُ.
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 53

1. مَنْ صَدَّقَ خَبَرَنَا وَلِمَنِ اسْتُعْلِنَتْ ذِرَاعُ الرَّبِّ؟
2. نَبَتَ قُدَّامَهُ كَفَرْخٍ وَكَعِرْقٍ مِنْ أَرْضٍ يَابِسَةٍ لاَ صُورَةَ لَهُ وَلاَ جَمَالَ فَنَنْظُرَ إِلَيْهِ وَلاَ مَنْظَرَ فَنَشْتَهِيهِ.
3. مُحْتَقَرٌ وَمَخْذُولٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ رَجُلُ أَوْجَاعٍ وَمُخْتَبِرُ الْحُزْنِ وَكَمُسَتَّرٍ عَنْهُ وُجُوهُنَا مُحْتَقَرٌ فَلَمْ نَعْتَدَّ بِهِ.
4. لَكِنَّ أَحْزَانَنَا حَمَلَهَا وَأَوْجَاعَنَا تَحَمَّلَهَا. وَنَحْنُ حَسِبْنَاهُ مُصَاباً مَضْرُوباً مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَذْلُولاً.
5. وَهُوَ مَجْرُوحٌ لأَجْلِ مَعَاصِينَا مَسْحُوقٌ لأَجْلِ آثَامِنَا. تَأْدِيبُ سَلاَمِنَا عَلَيْهِ وَبِحُبُرِهِ شُفِينَا.
6. كُلُّنَا كَغَنَمٍ ضَلَلْنَا. مِلْنَا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى طَرِيقِهِ وَالرَّبُّ وَضَعَ عَلَيْهِ إِثْمَ جَمِيعِنَا.
7. ظُلِمَ أَمَّا هُوَ فَتَذَلَّلَ وَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ كَشَاةٍ تُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَكَنَعْجَةٍ صَامِتَةٍ أَمَامَ جَازِّيهَا فَلَمْ يَفْتَحْ فَاهُ.
8. مِنَ الضُّغْطَةِ وَمِنَ الدَّيْنُونَةِ أُخِذَ. وَفِي جِيلِهِ مَنْ كَانَ يَظُنُّ أَنَّهُ قُطِعَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ أَنَّهُ ضُرِبَ مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَنْبِ شَعْبِي؟
9. وَجُعِلَ مَعَ الأَشْرَارِ قَبْرُهُ وَمَعَ غَنِيٍّ عِنْدَ مَوْتِهِ. عَلَى أَنَّهُ لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ.
10. أَمَّا الرَّبُّ فَسُرَّ بِأَنْ يَسْحَقَهُ بِالْحُزْنِ. إِنْ جَعَلَ نَفْسَهُ ذَبِيحَةَ إِثْمٍ يَرَى نَسْلاً تَطُولُ أَيَّامُهُ وَمَسَرَّةُ الرَّبِّ بِيَدِهِ تَنْجَحُ.
11. مِنْ تَعَبِ نَفْسِهِ يَرَى وَيَشْبَعُ وَعَبْدِي الْبَارُّ بِمَعْرِفَتِهِ يُبَرِّرُ كَثِيرِينَ وَآثَامُهُمْ هُوَ يَحْمِلُهَا.
12. لِذَلِكَ أَقْسِمُ لَهُ بَيْنَ الأَعِزَّاءِ وَمَعَ الْعُظَمَاءِ يَقْسِمُ غَنِيمَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُ سَكَبَ لِلْمَوْتِ نَفْسَهُ وَأُحْصِيَ مَعَ أَثَمَةٍ وَهُوَ حَمَلَ خَطِيَّةَ كَثِيرِينَ وَشَفَعَ فِي الْمُذْنِبِينَ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 54

1. تَرَنَّمِي أَيَّتُهَا الْعَاقِرُ الَّتِي لَمْ تَلِدْ. أَشِيدِي بِالتَّرَنُّمِ أَيَّتُهَا الَّتِي لَمْ تَمْخَضْ لأَنَّ بَنِي الْمُسْتَوْحِشَةِ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ بَنِي ذَاتِ الْبَعْلِ قَالَ الرَّبُّ.
2. أَوْسِعِي مَكَانَ خَيْمَتِكِ وَلْتُبْسَطْ شُقَقُ مَسَاكِنِكِ. لاَ تُمْسِكِي. أَطِيلِي أَطْنَابَكِ وَشَدِّدِي أَوْتَادَكِ
3. لأَنَّكِ تَمْتَدِّينَ إِلَى الْيَمِينِ وَإِلَى الْيَسَارِ وَيَرِثُ نَسْلُكِ أُمَماً وَيُعَمِّرُ مُدُناً خَرِبَةً.
4. لاَ تَخَافِي لأَنَّكِ لاَ تَخْزِينَ وَلاَ تَخْجَلِي لأَنَّكِ لاَ تَسْتَحِينَ. فَإِنَّكِ تَنْسِينَ خِزْيَ صَبَاكِ وَعَارُ تَرَمُّلِكِ لاَ تَذْكُرِينَهُ بَعْدُ.
5. لأَنَّ بَعْلَكِ هُوَ صَانِعُكِ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ وَوَلِيُّكِ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ. إِلَهَ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ يُدْعَى.
6. لأَنَّهُ كَامْرَأَةٍ مَهْجُورَةٍ وَمَحْزُونَةِ الرُّوحِ دَعَاكِ الرَّبُّ وَكَزَوْجَةِ الصِّبَا إِذَا رُذِلَتْ قَالَ إِلَهُكِ.
7. لُحَيْظَةً تَرَكْتُكِ وَبِمَرَاحِمَ عَظِيمَةٍ سَأَجْمَعُكِ.
8. بِفَيَضَانِ الْغَضَبِ حَجَبْتُ وَجْهِي عَنْكِ لَحْظَةً وَبِإِحْسَانٍ أَبَدِيٍّ أَرْحَمُكِ قَالَ وَلِيُّكِ الرَّبُّ.
9. لأَنَّهُ كَمِيَاهِ نُوحٍ هَذِهِ لِي. كَمَا حَلَفْتُ أَنْ لاَ تَعْبُرَ بَعْدُ مِيَاهُ نُوحٍ عَلَى الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا حَلَفْتُ أَنْ لاَ أَغْضَبَ عَلَيْكِ وَلاَ أَزْجُرَكِ.
10. فَإِنَّ الْجِبَالَ تَزُولُ وَالآكَامَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ أَمَّا إِحْسَانِي فَلاَ يَزُولُ عَنْكِ وَعَهْدُ سَلاَمِي لاَ يَتَزَعْزَعُ قَالَ رَاحِمُكِ الرَّبُّ.
11. أَيَّتُهَا الذَّلِيلَةُ الْمُضْطَرِبَةُ غَيْرُ الْمُتَعَزِّيَةِ هَئَنَذَا أَبْنِي بِالأُثْمُدِ حِجَارَتَكِ وَبِالْيَاقُوتِ الأَزْرَقِ أُؤَسِّسُكِ
12. وَأَجْعَلُ شُرَفَكِ يَاقُوتاً وَأَبْوَابَكِ حِجَارَةً بَهْرَمَانِيَّةً وَكُلَّ تُخُومِكِ حِجَارَةً كَرِيمَةً
13. وَكُلَّ بَنِيكِ تَلاَمِيذَ الرَّبِّ وَسَلاَمَ بَنِيكِ كَثِيراً.
14. بِالْبِرِّ تُثَبَّتِينَ بَعِيدَةً عَنِ الظُّلْمِ فَلاَ تَخَافِينَ وَعَنِ الاِرْتِعَابِ فَلاَ يَدْنُو مِنْكِ.
15. هَا إِنَّهُمْ يَجْتَمِعُونَ اجْتِمَاعاً لَيْسَ مِنْ عِنْدِي. مَنِ اجْتَمَعَ عَلَيْكِ فَإِلَيْكِ يَسْقُطُ.
16. هَئَنَذَا قَدْ خَلَقْتُ الْحَدَّادَ الَّذِي يَنْفُخُ الْفَحْمَ فِي النَّارِ وَيُخْرِجُ آلَةً لِعَمَلِهِ وَأَنَا خَلَقْتُ الْمُهْلِكَ لِيَخْرِبَ.
17. كُلُّ آلَةٍ صُوِّرَتْ ضِدَّكِ لاَ تَنْجَحُ وَكُلُّ لِسَانٍ يَقُومُ عَلَيْكِ فِي الْقَضَاءِ تَحْكُمِينَ عَلَيْهِ. هَذَا هُوَ مِيرَاثُ عَبِيدِ الرَّبِّ وَبِرُّهُمْ مِنْ عِنْدِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (22 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 55

1. أَيُّهَا الْعِطَاشُ جَمِيعاً هَلُمُّوا إِلَى الْمِيَاهِ وَالَّذِي لَيْسَ لَهُ فِضَّةٌ تَعَالُوا اشْتَرُوا وَكُلُوا. هَلُمُّوا اشْتَرُوا بِلاَ فِضَّةٍ وَبِلاَ ثَمَنٍ خَمْراً وَلَبَناً.
2. لِمَاذَا تَزِنُونَ فِضَّةً لِغَيْرِ خُبْزٍ وَتَعَبَكُمْ لِغَيْرِ شَبَعٍ؟ اسْتَمِعُوا لِي اسْتِمَاعاً وَكُلُوا الطَّيِّبَ وَلْتَتَلَذَّذْ بِالدَّسَمِ أَنْفُسُكُمْ.
3. أَمِيلُوا آذَانَكُمْ وَهَلُمُّوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا فَتَحْيَا أَنْفُسُكُمْ. وَأَقْطَعَ لَكُمْ عَهْداً أَبَدِيّاً مَرَاحِمَ دَاوُدَ الصَّادِقَةَ.
4. هُوَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُهُ شَارِعاً لِلشُّعُوبِ رَئِيساً وَمُوصِياً لِلشُّعُوبِ.
5. هَا أُمَّةٌ لاَ تَعْرِفُهَا تَدْعُوهَا وَأُمَّةٌ لَمْ تَعْرِفْكَ تَرْكُضُ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكَ وَقُدُّوسِ إِسْرَائِيلَ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ مَجَّدَكَ.
6. اُطْلُبُوا الرَّبَّ مَا دَامَ يُوجَدُ. ادْعُوهُ وَهُوَ قَرِيبٌ.
7. لِيَتْرُكِ الشِّرِّيرُ طَرِيقَهُ وَرَجُلُ الإِثْمِ أَفْكَارَهُ وَلْيَتُبْ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَيَرْحَمَهُ وَإِلَى إِلَهِنَا لأَنَّهُ يُكْثِرُ الْغُفْرَانَ.
8. لأَنَّ أَفْكَارِي لَيْسَتْ أَفْكَارَكُمْ وَلاَ طُرُقُكُمْ طُرُقِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
9. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا عَلَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ عَنِ الأَرْضِ هَكَذَا عَلَتْ طُرُقِي عَنْ طُرُقِكُمْ وَأَفْكَارِي عَنْ أَفْكَارِكُمْ.
10. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا يَنْزِلُ الْمَطَرُ وَالثَّلْجُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَى هُنَاكَ بَلْ يُرْوِيَانِ الأَرْضَ وَيَجْعَلاَنِهَا تَلِدُ وَتُنْبِتُ وَتُعْطِي زَرْعاً لِلزَّارِعِ وَخُبْزاً لِلآكِلِ
11. هَكَذَا تَكُونُ كَلِمَتِي الَّتِي تَخْرُجُ مِنْ فَمِي. لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيَّ فَارِغَةً بَلْ تَعْمَلُ مَا سُرِرْتُ بِهِ وَتَنْجَحُ فِي مَا أَرْسَلْتُهَا لَهُ.
12. لأَنَّكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ تَخْرُجُونَ وَبِسَلاَمٍ تُحْضَرُونَ. الْجِبَالُ وَالآكَامُ تُشِيدُ أَمَامَكُمْ تَرَنُّماً وَكُلُّ شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ تُصَفِّقُ بِالأَيَادِي.
13. عِوَضاً عَنِ الشَّوْكِ يَنْبُتُ سَرْوٌ وَعِوَضاً عَنِ الْقَرِيسِ يَطْلَعُ آسٌ. وَيَكُونُ لِلرَّبِّ اسْماً عَلاَمَةً أَبَدِيَّةً لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 56

1 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «احْفَظُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَجْرُوا الْعَدْلَ. لأَنَّهُ قَرِيبٌ مَجِيءُ خَلاَصِي وَاسْتِعْلاَنُ بِرِّي.
2 طُوبَى لِلإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَعْمَلُ هذَا، وَلابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَتَمَسَّكُ بِهِ، الْحَافِظِ السَّبْتَ لِئَلاَّ يُنَجِّسَهُ، وَالْحَافِظِ يَدَهُ مِنْ كُلِّ عَمَلِ شَرّ».
3 فَلاَ يَتَكَلَّمِ ابْنُ الْغَرِيبِ الَّذِي اقْتَرَنَ بِالرَّبِّ قَائِلاً: «إِفْرَازًا أَفْرَزَنِي الرَّبُّ مِنْ شَعْبِهِ». وَلاَ يَقُلِ الْخَصِيُّ: «هَا أَنَا شَجَرَةٌ يَابِسَةٌ».
4 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِلْخِصْيَانِ الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ سُبُوتِي، وَيَخْتَارُونَ مَا يَسُرُّنِي، وَيَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِعَهْدِي:
5 «إِنِّي أُعْطِيهِمْ فِي بَيْتِي وَفِي أَسْوَارِي نُصُبًا وَاسْمًا أَفْضَلَ مِنَ الْبَنِينَ وَالْبَنَاتِ. أُعْطِيهِمِ اسْمًا أَبَدِيًّا لاَ يَنْقَطِعُ.
6 وَأَبْنَاءُ الْغَرِيبِ الَّذِينَ يَقْتَرِنُونَ بِالرَّبِّ لِيَخْدِمُوهُ وَلِيُحِبُّوا اسْمَ الرَّبِّ لِيَكُونُوا لَهُ عَبِيدًا، كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ السَّبْتَ لِئَلاَّ يُنَجِّسُوهُ، وَيَتَمَسَّكُونَ بِعَهْدِي،
7 آتِي بِهِمْ إِلَى جَبَلِ قُدْسِي، وَأُفَرِّحُهُمْ فِي بَيْتِ صَلاَتِي، وَتَكُونُ مُحْرَقَاتُهُمْ وَذَبَائِحُهُمْ مَقْبُولَةً عَلَى مَذْبَحِي، لأَنَّ بَيْتِي بَيْتَ الصَّلاَةِ يُدْعَى لِكُلِّ الشُّعُوبِ».
8 يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ جَامِعُ مَنْفِيِّي إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَجْمَعُ بَعْدُ إِلَيْهِ، إِلَى مَجْمُوعِيهِ».
9 يَا جَمِيعَ وُحُوشِ الْبَرِّ تَعَالَيْ لِلأَكْلِ. يَا جَمِيعَ الْوُحُوشِ الَّتِي فِي الْوَعْرِ.
10 مُرَاقِبُوهُ عُمْيٌ كُلُّهُمْ. لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ. كُلُّهُمْ كِلاَبٌ بُكْمٌ لاَ تَقْدِرُ أَنْ تَنْبَحَ. حَالِمُونَ مُضْطَجِعُونَ، مُحِبُّو النَّوْمِ.
11 وَالْكِلاَبُ شَرِهَةٌ لاَ تَعْرِفُ الشَّبَعَ. وَهُمْ رُعَاةٌ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ الْفَهْمَ. الْتَفَتُوا جَمِيعًا إِلَى طُرُقِهِمْ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى الرِّبْحِ عَنْ أَقْصَى.
12 «هَلُمُّوا آخُذُ خَمْرًا وَلْنَشْتَفَّ مُسْكِرًا، وَيَكُونُ الْغَدُ كَهذَا الْيَوْمِ عَظِيمًا بَلْ أَزْيَدَ جِدًّا».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 57

1 بَادَ الصِّدِّيقُ وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَضَعُ ذلِكَ فِي قَلْبِهِ. وَرِجَالُ الإِحْسَانِ يُضَمُّونَ، وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْطَنُ بِأَنَّهُ مِنْ وَجْهِ الشَّرِّ يُضَمُّ الصِّدِّيقُ.
2 يَدْخُلُ السَّلاَمَ. يَسْتَرِيحُونَ فِي مَضَاجِعِهِمِ. السَّالِكُ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ.
3 «أَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَقَدَّمُوا إِلَى هُنَا يَا بَنِي السَّاحِرَةِ، نَسْلَ الْفَاسِقِ وَالزَّانِيَةِ.
4 بِمَنْ تَسْخَرُونَ، وَعَلَى مَنْ تَفْغَرُونَ الْفَمَ وَتَدْلَعُونَ اللِّسَانَ؟ أَمَا أَنْتُمْ أَوْلاَدُ الْمَعْصِيَةِ، نَسْلُ الْكَذِبِ؟
5 الْمُتَوَقِّدُونَ إِلَى الأَصْنَامِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ، الْقَاتِلُونَ الأَوْلاَدَ فِي الأَوْدِيَةِ تَحْتَ شُقُوقِ الْمَعَاقِلِ.
6 فِي حِجَارَةِ الْوَادِي الْمُلْسِ نَصِيبُكِ. تِلْكَ هِيَ قُرْعَتُكِ. لِتِلْكَ سَكَبْتِ سَكِيبًا وَأَصْعَدْتِ تَقْدِمَةً. أَعَنْ هذِهِ أَتَعَزَّى؟
7 عَلَى جَبَل عَال وَمُرْتَفِعٍ وَضَعْتِ مَضْجَعَكِ، وَإِلَى هُنَاكَ صَعِدْتِ لِتَذْبَحِي ذَبِيحَةً.
8 وَرَاءَ الْبَابِ وَالْقَائِمَةِ وَضَعْتِ تَذْكَارَكِ، لأَنَّكِ لِغَيْرِي كَشَفْتِ وَصَعِدْتِ. أَوْسَعْتِ مَضْجَعَكِ وَقَطَعْتِ لِنَفْسِكِ عَهْدًا مَعَهُمْ. أَحْبَبْتِ مَضْجَعَهُمْ. نَظَرْتِ فُرْصَةً.
9 وَسِرْتِ إِلَى الْمَلِكِ بِالدُّهْنِ، وَأَكْثَرْتِ أَطْيَابَكِ، وَأَرْسَلْتِ رُسُلَكِ إِلَى بُعْدٍ وَنَزَلْتِ حَتَّى إِلَى الْهَاوِيَةِ.
10 بِطُولِ أَسْفَارِكِ أَعْيَيْتِ، وَلَمْ تَقُولِي: يَئِسْتُ. شَهْوَتَكِ وَجَدْتِ، لِذلِكَ لَمْ تَضْعُفِي.
11 وَمِمَّنْ خَشِيتِ وَخِفْتِ حَتَّى خُنْتِ، وَإِيَّايَ لَمْ تَذْكُرِي، وَلاَ وَضَعْتِ فِي قَلْبِكِ؟ أَمَّا أَنَا سَاكِتٌ، وَذلِكَ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ، فَإِيَّايَ لَمْ تَخَافِي.
12 أَنَا أُخْبِرُ بِبِرِّكِ وَبِأَعْمَالِكِ فَلاَ تُفِيدُكِ.
13 إِذْ تَصْرُخِينَ فَلْيُنْقِذْكِ جُمُوعُكِ. وَلكِنِ الرِّيحُ تَحْمِلُهُمْ كُلَّهُمْ. تَأْخُذُهُمْ نَفَخَةٌ. أَمَّا الْمُتَوَكِّلُ عَلَيَّ فَيَمْلِكُ الأَرْضَ وَيَرِثُ جَبَلَ قُدْسِي».
14 وَيَقُولُ: «أَعِدُّوا، أَعِدُّوا. هَيِّئُوا الطَّرِيقَ. ارْفَعُوا الْمَعْثَرَةَ مِنْ طَرِيقِ شَعْبِي».
15 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الْعَلِيُّ الْمُرْتَفِعُ، سَاكِنُ الأَبَدِ، الْقُدُّوسُ اسْمُهُ: «فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الْمُرْتَفِعِ الْمُقَدَّسِ أَسْكُنُ، وَمَعَ الْمُنْسَحِقِ وَالْمُتَوَاضِعِ الرُّوحِ، لأُحْيِيَ رُوحَ الْمُتَوَاضِعِينَ، وَلأُحْيِيَ قَلْبَ الْمُنْسَحِقِينَ.
16 لأَنِّي لاَ أُخَاصِمُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ، وَلاَ أَغْضَبُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. لأَنَّ الرُّوحَ يُغْشَى عَلَيْهَا أَمَامِي، وَالنَّسَمَاتُ الَّتِي صَنَعْتُهَا.
17 مِنْ أَجْلِ إِثْمِ مَكْسَبِهِ غَضِبْتُ وَضَرَبْتُهُ. اَسْتَتَرْتُ وَغَضِبْتُ، فَذَهَبَ عَاصِيًا فِي طَرِيقِ قَلْبِهِ.
18 رَأَيْتُ طُرُقَهُ وَسَأَشْفِيهِ وَأَقُودُهُ، وَأَرُدُّ تَعْزِيَاتٍ لَهُ وَلِنَائِحِيهِ
19 خَالِقًا ثَمَرَ الشَّفَتَيْنِ. سَلاَمٌ سَلاَمٌ لِلْبَعِيدِ وَلِلْقَرِيبِ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ، وَسَأَشْفِيهِ.
20 أَمَّا الأَشْرَارُ فَكَالْبَحْرِ الْمُضْطَرِبِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يَهْدَأَ، وَتَقْذِفُ مِيَاهُهُ حَمْأَةً وَطِينًا.
21 لَيْسَ سَلاَمٌ، قَالَ إِلهِي، لِلأَشْرَارِ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 58

1 «نَادِ بِصَوْتٍ عَال. لاَ تُمْسِكْ. اِرْفَعْ صَوْتَكَ كَبُوق وَأَخْبِرْ شَعْبِي بِتَعَدِّيهِمْ، وَبَيْتَ يَعْقُوبَ بِخَطَايَاهُمْ.
2 وَإِيَّايَ يَطْلُبُونَ يَوْمًا فَيَوْمًا، وَيُسَرُّونَ بِمَعْرِفَةِ طُرُقِي كَأُمَّةٍ عَمِلَتْ بِرًّا، وَلَمْ تَتْرُكْ قَضَاءَ إِلهِهَا. يَسْأَلُونَنِي عَنْ أَحْكَامِ الْبِرِّ. يُسَرُّونَ بِالتَّقَرُّبِ إِلَى اللهِ.
3 يَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا صُمْنَا وَلَمْ تَنْظُرْ، ذَلَّلْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَلَمْ تُلاَحِظْ؟ هَا إِنَّكُمْ فِي يَوْمِ صَوْمِكُمْ تُوجِدُونَ مَسَرَّةً، وَبِكُلِّ أَشْغَالِكُمْ تُسَخِّرُونَ.
4 هَا إِنَّكُمْ لِلْخُصُومَةِ وَالنِّزَاعِ تَصُومُونَ، وَلِتَضْرِبُوا بِلَكْمَةِ الشَّرِّ. لَسْتُمْ تَصُومُونَ كَمَا الْيَوْمَ لِتَسْمِيعِ صَوْتِكُمْ فِي الْعَلاَءِ.
5 أَمِثْلُ هذَا يَكُونُ صَوْمٌ أَخْتَارُهُ؟ يَوْمًا يُذَلِّلُ الإِنْسَانُ فِيهِ نَفْسَهُ، يُحْنِي كَالأَسَلَةِ رَأْسَهُ، وَيْفْرُشُ تَحْتَهُ مِسْحًا وَرَمَادًا. هَلْ تُسَمِّي هذَا صَوْمًا وَيَوْمًا مَقْبُولاً لِلرَّبِّ؟
6 أَلَيْسَ هذَا صَوْمًا أَخْتَارُهُ: حَلَّ قُيُودِ الشَّرِّ. فَكَّ عُقَدِ النِّيرِ، وَإِطْلاَقَ الْمَسْحُوقِينَ أَحْرَارًا، وَقَطْعَ كُلِّ نِيرٍ.
7 أَلَيْسَ أَنْ تَكْسِرَ لِلْجَائِعِ خُبْزَكَ، وَأَنْ تُدْخِلَ الْمَسَاكِينَ التَّائِهِينَ إِلَى بَيْتِكَ؟ إِذَا رَأَيْتَ عُرْيَانًا أَنْ تَكْسُوهُ، وَأَنْ لاَ تَتَغَاضَى عَنْ لَحْمِكَ.
8 «حِينَئِذٍ يَنْفَجِرُ مِثْلَ الصُّبْحِ نُورُكَ، وَتَنْبُتُ صِحَّتُكَ سَرِيعًا، وَيَسِيرُ بِرُّكَ أَمَامَكَ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ يَجْمَعُ سَاقَتَكَ.
9 حِينَئِذٍ تَدْعُو فَيُجِيبُ الرَّبُّ. تَسْتَغِيثُ فَيَقُولُ: هأَنَذَا. إِنْ نَزَعْتَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ النِّيرَ وَالإِيمَاءَ بِالأصْبُعِ وَكَلاَمَ الإِثْمِ
10 وَأَنْفَقْتَ نَفْسَكَ لِلْجَائِعِ، وَأَشْبَعْتَ النَّفْسَ الذَّلِيلَةَ، يُشْرِقُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ نُورُكَ، وَيَكُونُ ظَلاَمُكَ الدَّامِسُ مِثْلَ الظُّهْرِ.
11 وَيَقُودُكَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الدَّوَامِ، وَيُشْبعُ فِي الْجَدُوبِ نَفْسَكَ، وَيُنَشِّطُ عِظَامَكَ فَتَصِيرُ كَجَنَّةٍ رَيَّا وَكَنَبْعِ مِيَاهٍ لاَ تَنْقَطِعُ مِيَاهُهُ.
12 وَمِنْكَ تُبْنَى الْخِرَبُ الْقَدِيمَةُ. تُقِيمُ أَسَاسَاتِ دَوْرٍ فَدَوْرٍ، فَيُسَمُّونَكَ: مُرَمِّمَ الثُّغْرَةِ، مُرْجعَ الْمَسَالِكِ لِلسُّكْنَى.
13 «إِنْ رَدَدْتَ عَنِ السَّبْتِ رِجْلَكَ، عَنْ عَمَلِ مَسَرَّتِكَ يَوْمَ قُدْسِي، وَدَعَوْتَ السَّبْتَ لَذَّةً، وَمُقَدَّسَ الرَّبِّ مُكَرَّمًا، وَأَكْرَمْتَهُ عَنْ عَمَلِ طُرُقِكَ وَعَنْ إِيجَادِ مَسَرَّتِكَ وَالتَّكَلُّمِ بِكَلاَمِكَ،
14 فَإِنَّكَ حِينَئِذٍ تَتَلَذَّذُ بِالرَّبِّ، وَأُرَكِّبُكَ عَلَى مُرْتَفَعَاتِ الأَرْضِ، وَأُطْعِمُكَ مِيرَاثَ يَعْقُوبَ أَبِيكَ، لأَنَّ فَمَ الرَّبِّ تَكَلَّمَ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (23 سبتمبر 2015)

اشعياء 59

1 هَا إِنَّ يَدَ الرَّبِّ لَمْ تَقْصُرْ عَنْ أَنْ تُخَلِّصَ، وَلَمْ تَثْقَلْ أُذُنُهُ عَنْ أَنْ تَسْمَعَ.
2 بَلْ آثَامُكُمْ صَارَتْ فَاصِلَةً بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ إِلهِكُمْ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ سَتَرَتْ وَجْهَهُ عَنْكُمْ حَتَّى لاَ يَسْمَعَ.
3 لأَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَتْ بِالدَّمِ، وَأَصَابِعَكُمْ بِالإِثْمِ. شِفَاهُكُمْ تَكَلَّمَتْ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَلِسَانُكُمْ يَلْهَجُ بِالشَّرِّ.
4 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَدْعُو بِالْعَدْلِ، وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُحَاكِمُ بِالْحَقِّ. يَتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى الْبَاطِلِ، وَيَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ. قَدْ حَبِلُوا بِتَعَبٍ، وَوَلَدُوا إِثْمًا.
5 فَقَسُوا بَيْضَ أَفْعَى، وَنَسَجُوا خُيُوطَ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ. الآكِلُ مِنْ بَيْضِهِمْ يَمُوتُ، وَالَّتِي تُكْسَرُ تُخْرِجُ أَفْعَى.
6 خُيُوطُهُمْ لاَ تَصِيرُ ثَوْبًا، وَلاَ يَكْتَسُونَ بِأَعْمَالِهِمْ. أَعْمَالُهُمْ أَعْمَالُ إِثْمٍ، وَفَعْلُ الظُّلْمِ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ.
7 أَرْجُلُهُمْ إِلَى الشَّرِّ تَجْرِي، وَتُسْرِعُ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ الزَّكِيِّ. أَفْكَارُهُمْ أَفْكَارُ إِثْمٍ. فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسَحْقٌ.
8 طَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ، وَلَيْسَ فِي مَسَالِكِهِمْ عَدْلٌ. جَعَلُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ سُبُلاً مُعْوَجَّةً. كُلُّ مَنْ يَسِيرُ فِيهَا لاَ يَعْرِفُ سَلاَمًا.
9 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ ابْتَعَدَ الْحَقُّ عَنَّا، وَلَمْ يُدْرِكْنَا الْعَدْلُ. نَنْتَظِرُ نُورًا فَإِذَا ظَلاَمٌ. ضِيَاءً فَنَسِيرُ فِي ظَلاَمٍ دَامِسٍ.
10 نَتَلَمَّسُ الْحَائِطَ كَعُمْيٍ، وَكَالَّذِي بِلاَ أَعْيُنٍ نَتَجَسَّسُ. قَدْ عَثَرْنَا فِي الظُّهْرِ كَمَا فِي الْعَتَمَةِ، فِي الضَّبَابِ كَمَوْتَى.
11 نَزْأَرُ كُلُّنَا كَدُبَّةٍ، وَكَحَمَامٍ هَدْرًا نَهْدِرُ. نَنْتَظِرُ عَدْلاً وَلَيْسَ هُوَ، وَخَلاَصًا فَيَبْتَعِدُ عَنَّا.
12 لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا كَثُرَتْ أَمَامَكَ، وَخَطَايَانَا تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْنَا، لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا مَعَنَا، وَآثَامَنَا نَعْرِفُهَا.
13 تَعَدَّيْنَا وَكَذِبْنَا عَلَى الرَّبِّ، وَحِدْنَا مِنْ وَرَاءِ إِلهِنَا. تَكَلَّمْنَا بِالظُّلْمِ وَالْمَعْصِيَةِ. حَبِلْنَا وَلَهَجْنَا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ بِكَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ.
14 وَقَدِ ارْتَدَّ الْحَقُّ إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ، وَالْعَدْلُ يَقِفُ بَعِيدًا. لأَنَّ الصِّدْقَ سَقَطَ فِي الشَّارِعِ، وَالاسْتِقَامَةَ لاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ الدُّخُولَ.
15 وَصَارَ الصِّدْقُ مَعْدُومًا، وَالْحَائِدُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ يُسْلَبُ. فَرَأَى الرَّبُّ وَسَاءَ فِي عَيْنَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عَدْلٌ.
16 فَرَأَى أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ، وَتَحَيَّرَ مِنْ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ شَفِيعٌ. فَخَلَّصَتْ ذِرَاعُهُ لِنَفْسِهِ، وَبِرُّهُ هُوَ عَضَدَهُ.
17 فَلَبِسَ الْبِرَّ كَدِرْعٍ، وَخُوذَةَ الْخَلاَصِ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ. وَلَبِسَ ثِيَابَ الانْتِقَامِ كَلِبَاسٍ، وَاكْتَسَى بِالْغَيْرَةِ كَرِدَاءٍ.
18 حَسَبَ الأَعْمَالِ هكَذَا يُجَازِي مُبْغِضِيهِ سَخَطًا، وَأَعْدَاءَهُ عِقَابًا. جَزَاءً يُجَازِي الْجَزَائِرَ.
19 فَيَخَافُونَ مِنَ الْمَغْرِبِ اسْمَ الرَّبِّ، وَمِنْ مَشْرِقِ الشَّمْسِ مَجْدَهُ. عِنْدَمَا يَأْتِي الْعَدُوُّ كَنَهْرٍ فَنَفْخَةُ الرَّبِّ تَدْفَعُهُ.
20 «وَيَأْتِي الْفَادِي إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ وَإِلَى التَّائِبِينَ عَنِ الْمَعْصِيَةِ فِي يَعْقُوبَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
21 أَمَّا أَنَا فَهذَا عَهْدِي مَعَهُمْ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ: رُوحِي الَّذِي عَلَيْكَ، وَكَلاَمِي الَّذِي وَضَعْتُهُ فِي فَمِكَ لاَ يَزُولُ مِنْ فَمِكَ، وَلاَ مِنْ فَمِ نَسْلِكَ، وَلاَ مِنْ فَمِ نَسْلِ نَسْلِكَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ، مِنَ الآنَ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا  1

1 كَلاَمُ إِرْمِيَا بْنِ حَلْقِيَّا مِنَ الْكَهَنَةِ الَّذِينَ فِي عَنَاثُوثَ فِي أَرْضِ بَنْيَامِينَ،
2 الَّذِي كَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيْهِ فِي أَيَّامِ يُوشِيَّا بْنِ آمُونَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، فِي السَّنَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ عَشْرَةَ مِنْ مُلْكِهِ.
3 وَكَانَتْ فِي أَيَّامِ يَهُويَاقِيمَ بْنِ يُوشِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، إِلَى تَمَامِ السَّنَةِ الْحَادِيَةِ عَشْرَةَ لِصِدْقِيَّا بْنِ يُوشِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، إِلَى سَبْيِ أُورُشَلِيمَ فِي الشَّهْرِ الْخَامِسِ.
4 فَكَانَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ قَائِلاً:
5 «قَبْلَمَا صَوَّرْتُكَ فِي الْبَطْنِ عَرَفْتُكَ، وَقَبْلَمَا خَرَجْتَ مِنَ الرَّحِمِ قَدَّسْتُكَ. جَعَلْتُكَ نَبِيًّا لِلشُّعُوبِ».
6 فَقُلْتُ: «آهِ، يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، إِنِّي لاَ أَعْرِفُ أَنْ أَتَكَلَّمَ لأَنِّي وَلَدٌ».
7 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «لاَ تَقُلْ إِنِّي وَلَدٌ، لأَنَّكَ إِلَى كُلِّ مَنْ أُرْسِلُكَ إِلَيْهِ تَذْهَبُ وَتَتَكَلَّمُ بِكُلِّ مَا آمُرُكَ بِهِ.
8 لاَ تَخَفْ مِنْ وُجُوهِهِمْ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ لأُنْقِذَكَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».
9 وَمَدَّ الرَّبُّ يَدَهُ وَلَمَسَ فَمِي، وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «هَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِكَ.
10 اُنْظُرْ! قَدْ وَكَّلْتُكَ هذَا الْيَوْمَ عَلَى الشُّعُوبِ وَعَلَى الْمَمَالِكِ، لِتَقْلَعَ وَتَهْدِمَ وَتُهْلِكَ وَتَنْقُضَ وَتَبْنِيَ وَتَغْرِسَ».
11 ثُمَّ صَارَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ قَائِلاً: «مَاذَا أَنْتَ رَاءٍ يَا إِرْمِيَا؟» فَقُلْتُ: «أَنَا رَاءٍ قَضِيبَ لَوْزٍ».
12 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «أَحْسَنْتَ الرُّؤْيَةَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا سَاهِرٌ عَلَى كَلِمَتِي لأُجْرِيَهَا».
13 ثُمَّ صَارَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ ثَانِيَةً قَائِلاً: «مَاذَا أَنْتَ رَاءٍ؟» فَقُلْتُ: «إِنِّي رَاءٍ قِدْرًا مَنْفُوخَةً، وَوَجْهُهَا مِنْ جِهَةِ الشِّمَالِ».
14 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «مِنَ الشِّمَالِ يَنْفَتِحُ الشَّرُّ عَلَى كُلِّ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ.
15 لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا دَاعٍ كُلَّ عَشَائِرِ مَمَالِكِ الشِّمَالِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، فَيَأْتُونَ وَيَضَعُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ كُرْسِيَّهُ فِي مَدْخَلِ أَبْوَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ أَسْوَارِهَا حَوَالَيْهَا، وَعَلَى كُلِّ مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا.
16 وَأُقِيمُ دَعْوَايَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَرِّهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُونِي وَبَخَّرُوا لآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى، وَسَجَدُوا لأَعْمَالِ أَيْدِيهِمْ.
17 «أَمَّا أَنْتَ فَنَطِّقْ حَقْوَيْكَ وَقُمْ وَكَلِّمْهُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا آمُرُكَ بِهِ. لاَ تَرْتَعْ مِنْ وُجُوهِهِمْ لِئَلاَّ أُرِيعَكَ أَمَامَهُمْ.
18 هأَنَذَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ الْيَوْمَ مَدِينَةً حَصِينَةً وَعَمُودَ حَدِيدٍ وَأَسْوَارَ نُحَاسٍ عَلَى كُلِّ الأَرْضِ، لِمُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَلِرُؤَسَائِهَا وَلِكَهَنَتِهَا وَلِشَعْبِ الأَرْضِ.
19 فَيُحَارِبُونَكَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَيْكَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا مَعَكَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لأُنْقِذَكَ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 2

1 وَصَارَتْ إِلَيَّ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
2 «اذْهَبْ وَنَادِ فِي أُذُنَيْ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ ذَكَرْتُ لَكِ غَيْرَةَ صِبَاكِ، مَحَبَّةَ خِطْبَتِكِ، ذِهَابَكِ وَرَائِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضٍ غَيْرِ مَزْرُوعَةٍ.
3 إِسْرَائِيلُ قُدْسٌ لِلرَّبِّ، أَوَائِلُ غَلَّتِهِ. كُلُّ آكِلِيهِ يَأْثَمُونَ. شَرٌّ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».
4 اِسْمَعُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ يَا بَيْتَ يَعْقُوبَ، وَكُلَّ عَشَائِرِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
5 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «مَاذَا وَجَدَ فِيَّ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنْ جَوْرٍ حَتَّى ابْتَعَدُوا عَنِّي وَسَارُوا وَرَاءَ الْبَاطِلِ وَصَارُوا بَاطِلاً؟
6 وَلَمْ يَقُولُوا: أَيْنَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، الَّذِي سَارَ بِنَا فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضِ قَفْرٍ وَحُفَرٍ، فِي أَرْضِ يُبُوسَةٍ وَظِلِّ الْمَوْتِ، فِي أَرْضٍ لَمْ يَعْبُرْهَا رَجُلٌ وَلَمْ يَسْكُنْهَا إِنْسَانٌ؟
7 وَأَتَيْتُ بِكُمْ إِلَى أَرْضِ بَسَاتِينَ لِتَأْكُلُوا ثَمَرَهَا وَخَيْرَهَا. فَأَتَيْتُمْ وَنَجَّسْتُمْ أَرْضِي وَجَعَلْتُمْ مِيرَاثِي رِجْسًا.
8 اَلْكَهَنَةُ لَمْ يَقُولُوا: أَيْنَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ؟ وَأَهْلُ الشَّرِيعَةِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُونِي، وَالرُّعَاةُ عَصَوْا عَلَيَّ، وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ تَنَبَّأُوا بِبَعْل، وَذَهَبُوا وَرَاءَ مَا لاَ يَنْفَعُ.
9 «لِذلِكَ أُخَاصِمُكُمْ بَعْدُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَبَنِي بَنِيكُمْ أُخَاصِمُ.
10 فَاعْبُرُوا جَزَائِرَ كِتِّيمَ، وَانْظُرُوا، وَأَرْسِلُوا إِلَى قِيدَارَ، وَانْتَبِهُوا جِدًّا، وَانْظُرُوا: هَلْ صَارَ مِثْلُ هذَا؟
11 هَلْ بَدَلَتْ أُمّةٌ آلِهَةً، وَهِيَ لَيْسَتْ آلِهَةً؟ أَمَّا شَعْبِي فَقَدْ بَدَلَ مَجْدَهُ بِمَا لاَ يَنْفَعُ!
12 اِبْهَتِي أَيَّتُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ مِنْ هذَا، وَاقْشَعِرِّي وَتَحَيَّرِي جِدًّا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
13 لأَنَّ شَعْبِي عَمِلَ شَرَّيْنِ: تَرَكُونِي أَنَا يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ، لِيَنْقُرُوا لأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَبْآرًا، أَبْآرًا مُشَقَّقَةً لاَ تَضْبُطُ مَاءً.
14 «أَعَبْدٌ إِسْرَائِيلُ، أَوْ مَوْلُودُ الْبَيْتِ هُوَ؟ لِمَاذَا صَارَ غَنِيمَةً؟
15 زَمْجَرَتْ عَلَيْهِ الأَشْبَالُ. أَطْلَقَتْ صَوْتَهَا وَجَعَلَتْ أَرْضَهُ خَرِبَةً. أُحْرِقَتْ مُدُنُهُ فَلاَ سَاكِنَ.
16 وَبَنُو نُوفَ وَتَحْفَنِيسَ قَدْ شَجُّوا هَامَتَكِ.
17 أَمَا صَنَعْتِ هذَا بِنَفْسِكِ، إِذْ تَرَكْتِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكِ حِينَمَا كَانَ مُسَيِّرَكِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ؟
18 وَالآنَ مَا لَكِ وَطَرِيقَ مِصْرَ لِشُرْبِ مِيَاهِ شِيحُورَ؟ وَمَا لَكِ وَطَرِيقَ أَشُّورَ لِشُرْبِ مِيَاهِ النَّهْرِ؟
19 يُوَبِّخُكِ شَرُّكِ، وَعِصْيَانُكِ يُؤَدِّبُكِ. فَاعْلَمِي وَانْظُرِي أَنَّ تَرْكَكِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَكِ شَرٌّ وَمُرٌّ، وَأَنَّ خَشْيَتِي لَيْسَتْ فِيكِ، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
20 «لأَنَّهُ مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ كَسَرْتُ نِيرَكِ وَقَطَعْتُ قُيُودَكِ، وَقُلْتِ: لاَ أَتَعَبَّدُ. لأَنَّكِ عَلَى كُلِّ أَكَمَةٍ عَالِيَةٍ وَتَحْتَ كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ أَنْتِ اضْطَجَعْتِ زَانِيَةً!
21 وَأَنَا قَدْ غَرَسْتُكِ كَرْمَةَ سُورَقَ، زَرْعَ حَقّ كُلَّهَا. فَكَيْفَ تَحَوَّلْتِ لِي سُرُوغَ جَفْنَةٍ غَرِيبَةٍ؟
22 فَإِنَّكِ وَإِنِ اغْتَسَلْتِ بِنَطْرُونٍ، وَأَكْثَرْتِ لِنَفْسِكِ الأُشْنَانَ، فَقَدْ نُقِشَ إِثْمُكِ أَمَامِي، يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.
23 كَيْفَ تَقُولِينَ: لَمْ أَتَنَجَّسْ. وَرَاءَ بَعْلِيمَ لَمْ أَذْهَبْ؟ انْظُرِي طَرِيقَكِ فِي الْوَادِي. اِعْرِفِي مَا عَمِلْتِ، يَا نَاقَةً خَفِيفَةً ضَبِعَةً فِي طُرُقِهَا!
24 يَا أَتَانَ الْفَرَا، قَدْ تَعَوَّدَتِ الْبَرِّيَّةَ! فِي شَهْوَةِ نَفْسِهَا تَسْتَنْشِقُ الرِّيحَ. عِنْدَ ضَبَعِهَا مَنْ يَرُدُّهَا؟ كُلُّ طَالِبِيهَا لاَ يُعْيُونَ. فِي شَهْرِهَا يَجِدُونَهَا.
25 اِحْفَظِي رِجْلَكِ مِنَ الْحَفَاءِ وَحَلْقَكِ مِنَ الظَّمَإِ. فَقُلْتِ: بَاطِلٌ! لاَ! لأَنِّي قَدْ أَحْبَبْتُ الْغُرَبَاءَ وَوَرَاءَهُمْ أَذْهَبُ.
26 كَخِزْيِ السَّارِقِ إِذَا وُجِدَ هكَذَا خِزْيُ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، هُمْ وَمُلُوكُهُمْ وَرُؤَسَاؤُهُمْ وَكَهَنَتُهُمْ وَأَنْبِيَاؤُهُمْ،
27 قَائِلِينَ لِلْعُودِ: أَنْتَ أَبِي، وَلِلْحَجَرِ: أَنْتَ وَلَدْتَنِي. لأَنَّهُمْ حَوَّلُوا نَحْوِي الْقَفَا لاَ الْوَجْهَ، وَفِي وَقْتِ بَلِيَّتِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ: قُمْ وَخَلِّصْنَا.
28 فَأَيْنَ آلِهَتُكَ الَّتِي صَنَعْتَ لِنَفْسِكَ؟ فَلْيَقُومُوا إِنْ كَانُوا يُخَلِّصُونَكَ فِي وَقْتِ بَلِيَّتِكَ. لأَنَّهُ عَلَى عَدَدِ مُدُنِكَ صَارَتْ آلِهَتُكَ يَا يَهُوذَا.
29 لِمَاذَا تُخَاصِمُونَنِي؟ كُلُّكُمْ عَصَيْتُمُونِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
30 لِبَاطِل ضَرَبْتُ بَنِيكُمْ. لَمْ يَقْبَلُوا تَأْدِيبًا. أَكَلَ سَيْفُكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَكُمْ كَأَسَدٍ مُهْلِكٍ.
31 «أَنْتُمْ أَيُّهَا الْجِيلُ، انْظُرُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ. هَلْ صِرْتُ بَرِّيَّةً لإِسْرَائِيلَ أَوْ أَرْضَ ظَلاَمٍ دَامِسٍ؟ لِمَاذَا قَالَ شَعْبِي: قَدْ شَرَدْنَا، لاَ نَجِيءُ إِلَيْكَ بَعْدُ؟
32 هَلْ تَنْسَى عَذْرَاءُ زِينَتَهَا، أَوْ عَرُوسٌ مَنَاطِقَهَا؟ أَمَّا شَعْبِي فَقَدْ نَسِيَنِي أَيَّامًا بِلاَ عَدَدٍ.
33 لِمَاذَا تُحَسِّنِينَ طَرِيقَكِ لِتَطْلُبِي الْمَحَبَّةَ؟ لِذلِكَ عَلَّمْتِ الشِّرِّيرَاتِ أَيْضًا طُرُقَكِ.
34 أَيْضًا فِي أَذْيَالِكِ وُجِدَ دَمُ نُفُوسِ الْمَسَاكِينِ الأَزْكِيَاءِ. لاَ بِالنَّقْبِ وَجَدْتُهُ، بَلْ عَلَى كُلِّ هذِهِ.
35 وَتَقُولِينَ: لأَنِّي تَبَرَّأْتُ ارْتَدَّ غَضَبُهُ عَنِّي حَقًّا. هأَنَذَا أُحَاكِمُكِ لأَنَّكِ قُلْتِ: لَمْ أُخْطِئْ.
36 لِمَاذَا تَرْكُضِينَ لِتَبْدُلِي طَرِيقَكِ؟ مِنْ مِصْرَ أَيْضًا تَخْزَيْنَ كَمَا خَزِيتِ مِنْ أَشُّورَ.
37 مِنْ هُنَا أَيْضًا تَخْرُجِينَ وَيَدَاكِ عَلَى رَأْسِكِ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ رَفَضَ ثِقَاتِكِ، فَلاَ تَنْجَحِينَ فِيهَا.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (24 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 3

1 « قَائِلاً: إِذَا طَلَّقَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَتَهُ فَانْطَلَقَتْ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ وَصَارَتْ لِرَجُل آخَرَ، فَهَلْ يَرْجعُ إِلَيْهَا بَعْدُ؟ أَلاَ تَتَنَجَّسُ تِلْكَ الأَرْضُ نَجَاسَةً؟ أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَقَدْ زَنَيْتِ بِأَصْحَابٍ كَثِيرِينَ! لكِنِ ارْجِعِي إِلَيَّ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
2 اِرْفَعِي عَيْنَيْكِ إِلَى الْهِضَابِ وَانْظُرِي، أَيْنَ لَمْ تُضَاجَعِي؟ فِي الطُّرُقَاتِ جَلَسْتِ لَهُمْ كَأَعْرَابِيٍّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَنَجَّسْتِ الأَرْضَ بِزِنَاكِ وَبِشَرِّكِ.
3 فَامْتَنَعَ الْغَيْثُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَطَرٌ مُتَأَخِّرٌ. وَجَبْهَةُ امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ كَانَتْ لَكِ. أَبَيْتِ أَنْ تَخْجَلِي.
4 أَلَسْتِ مِنَ الآنَ تَدْعِينَنِي: يَا أَبِي، أَلِيفُ صِبَايَ أَنْتَ؟
5 هَلْ يَحْقِدُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ، أَوْ يَحْفَظُ غَضَبَهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؟ هَا قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتِ وَعَمِلْتِ شُرُورًا، وَاسْتَطَعْتِ!».
6 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي فِي أَيَّامِ يُوشِيَّا الْمَلِكِ: «هَلْ رَأَيْتَ مَا فَعَلَتِ الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ؟ اِنْطَلَقَتْ إِلَى كُلِّ جَبَل عَال، وَإِلَى كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ وَزَنَتْ هُنَاكَ.
7 فَقُلْتُ بَعْدَ مَا فَعَلَتْ كُلَّ هذِهِ: ارْجِعِي إِلَيَّ. فَلَمْ تَرْجعْ. فَرَأَتْ أُخْتُهَا الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا.
8 فَرَأَيْتُ أَنَّهُ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ الأَسْبَابِ إِذْ زَنَتِ الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ فَطَلَّقْتُهَا وَأَعْطَيْتُهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقِهَا، لَمْ تَخَفِ الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا أُخْتُهَا، بَلْ مَضَتْ وَزَنَتْ هِيَ أَيْضًا.
9 وَكَانَ مِنْ هَوَانِ زِنَاهَا أَنَّهَا نَجَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ وَزَنَتْ مَعَ الْحَجَرِ وَمَعَ الشَّجَرِ.
10 وَفِي كُلِّ هذَا أَيْضًا لَمْ تَرْجعْ إِلَيَّ أُخْتُهَا الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا بِكُلِّ قَلْبِهَا، بَلْ بِالْكَذِبِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».
11 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «قَدْ بَرَّرَتْ نَفْسَهَا الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَائِنَةِ يَهُوذَا.
12 «اِذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ، وَقُلِ: ارْجِعِي أَيَّتُهَا الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لاَ أُوقِعُ غَضَبِي بِكُمْ لأَنِّي رَؤُوفٌ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لاَ أَحْقِدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
13 اِعْرِفِي فَقَطْ إِثْمَكِ أَنَّكِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِكِ أَذْنَبْتِ، وَفَرَّقْتِ طُرُقَكِ لِلْغُرَبَاءِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ، وَلِصَوْتِي لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
14 اِرْجِعُوا أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ الْعُصَاةُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لأَنِّي سُدْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَآخُذَكُمْ وَاحِدًا مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَاثْنَيْنِ مِنَ الْعَشِيرَةِ، وَآتِي بِكُمْ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ،
15 وَأُعْطِيكُمْ رُعَاةً حَسَبَ قَلْبِي، فَيَرْعُونَكُمْ بِالْمَعْرِفَةِ وَالْفَهْمِ.
16 وَيَكُونُ إِذْ تَكْثُرُونَ وَتُثْمِرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَقُولُونَ بَعْدُ: تَابُوتَ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ، وَلاَ يَخْطُرُ عَلَى بَال، وَلاَ يَذْكُرُونَهُ وَلاَ يَتَعَهَّدُونَهُ وَلاَ يُصْنَعُ بَعْدُ.
17 فِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ يُسَمُّونَ أُورُشَلِيمَ كُرْسِيَّ الرَّبِّ، وَيَجْتَمِعُ إِلَيْهَا كُلُّ الأُمَمِ، إِلَى اسْمِ الرَّبِّ، إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَلاَ يَذْهَبُونَ بَعْدُ وَرَاءَ عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِمِ الشِّرِّيرِ.
18 فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ يَذْهَبُ بَيْتُ يَهُوذَا مَعَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَيَأْتِيَانِ مَعًا مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ إِلَى الأَرْضِ الَّتِي مَلَّكْتُ آبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا.
19 وَأَنَا قُلْتُ: كَيْفَ أَضَعُكِ بَيْنَ الْبَنِينَ، وَأُعْطِيكِ أَرْضًا شَهِيَّةً، مِيرَاثَ مَجْدِ أَمْجَادِ الأُمَمِ؟ وَقُلْتُ: تَدْعِينَنِي يَا أَبِي، وَمِنْ وَرَائِي لاَ تَرْجِعِينَ.
20 «حَقًّا إِنَّهُ كَمَا تَخُونُ الْمَرْأَةُ قَرِينَهَا، هكَذَا خُنْتُمُونِي يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».
21 سُمِعَ صَوْتٌ عَلَى الْهِضَابِ، بُكَاءُ تَضَرُّعَاتِ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ. لأَنَّهُمْ عَوَّجُوا طَرِيقَهُمْ. نَسُوا الرَّبَّ إِلهَهُمْ.
22 «اِرْجِعُوا أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ الْعُصَاةُ فَأَشْفِيَ عِصْيَانَكُمْ». «هَا قَدْ أَتَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا.
23 حَقًّا بَاطِلَةٌ هِيَ الآكَامُ ثَرْوَةُ الْجِبَالِ. حَقًّا بِالرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا خَلاَصُ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
24 وَقَدْ أَكَلَ الْخِزْيُ تَعَبَ آبَائِنَا مُنْذُ صِبَانَا، غَنَمَهُمْ وَبَقَرَهُمْ بَنِيهِمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ.
25 نَضْطَجعُ فِي خِزْيِنَا وَيُغَطِّينَا خَجَلُنَا، لأَنَّنَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا أَخْطَأْنَا، نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مُنْذُ صِبَانَا إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ، وَلَمْ نَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 4

1 «إِنْ رَجَعْتَ يَا إِسْرَائِيلُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، إِنْ رَجَعْتَ إِلَيَّ وَإِنْ نَزَعْتَ مَكْرُهَاتِكَ مِنْ أَمَامِي، فَلاَ تَتِيهُ.
2 وَإِنْ حَلَفْتَ: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ، بِالْحَقِّ وَالْعَدْلِ وَالْبِرِّ، فَتَتَبَرَّكُ الشُّعُوبُ بِهِ، وَبِهِ يَفْتَخِرُونَ.
3 « لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِرِجَالِ يَهُوذَا وَلأُورُشَلِيمَ: احْرُثُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ حَرْثًا وَلاَ تَزْرَعُوا فِي الأَشْوَاكِ.
4 اِخْتَتِنُوا لِلرَّبِّ وَانْزِعُوا غُرَلَ قُلُوبِكُمْ يَا رِجَالَ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لِئَلاَّ يَخْرُجَ كَنَارٍ غَيْظِي، فَيُحْرِقَ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُطْفِئُ، بِسَبَبِ شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ.
5 أَخْبِرُوا فِي يَهُوذَا، وَسَمِّعُوا فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَقُولُوا: اضْرِبُوا بِالْبُوقِ فِي الأَرْضِ. نَادُوا بِصَوْتٍ عَال وَقُولُوا: اجْتَمِعُوا، فَلْنَدْخُلِ الْمُدُنَ الْحَصِينَةَ.
6 اِرْفَعُوا الرَّايَةَ نَحْوَ صِهْيَوْنَ. اِحْتَمُوا. لاَ تَقِفُوا. لأَنِّي آتِي بِشَرّ مِنَ الشِّمَالِ، وَكَسْرٍ عَظِيمٍ.
7 قَدْ صَعِدَ الأَسَدُ مِنْ غَابَتِهِ، وَزَحَفَ مُهْلِكُ الأُمَمِ. خَرَجَ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ لِيَجْعَلَ أَرْضَكِ خَرَابًا. تُخْرَبُ مُدُنُكِ فَلاَ سَاكِنَ.
8 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ تَنَطَّقُوا بِمُسُوحٍ. الْطُمُوا وَوَلْوِلُوا لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَرْتَدَّ حُمُوُّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ عَنَّا.
9 وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَنَّ قَلْبَ الْمَلِكِ يُعْدَمُ، وَقُلُوبَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ. وَتَتَحَيَّرُ الْكَهَنَةُ وَتَتَعَجَّبُ الأَنْبِيَاءُ».
10 فَقُلْتُ: «آهِ، يَا سَيِّدُ الرَّبُّ، حَقًّا إِنَّكَ خِدَاعًا خَادَعْتَ هذَا الشَّعْبَ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ، قَائِلاً: يَكُونُ لَكُمْ سَلاَمٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَ السَّيْفُ النَّفْسَ».
11 فِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ يُقَالُ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ وَلأُورُشَلِيمَ: «رِيحٌ لاَفِحَةٌ مِنَ الْهِضَابِ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ نَحْوَ بِنْتِ شَعْبِي، لاَ لِلتَّذْرِيَةِ وَلاَ لِلتَّنْقِيَةِ.
12 رِيحٌ أَشَدُّ تَأْتِي لِي مِنْ هذِهِ. الآنَ أَنَا أَيْضًا أُحَاكِمُهُمْ».
13 هُوَذَا كَسَحَابٍ يَصْعَدُ، وَكَزَوْبَعَةٍ مَرْكَبَاتُهُ. أَسْرَعُ مِنَ النُّسُورِ خَيْلُهُ. وَيْلٌ لَنَا لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أُخْرِبْنَا.
14 اِغْسِلِي مِنَ الشَّرِّ قَلْبَكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ لِكَيْ تُخَلَّصِي. إِلَى مَتَى تَبِيتُ فِي وَسَطِكِ أَفْكَارُكِ الْبَاطِلَةُ؟
15 لأَنَّ صَوْتًا يُخْبِرُ مِنْ دَانَ، وَيُسْمَعُ بِبَلِيَّةٍ مِنْ جَبَلِ أَفْرَايِمَ:
16 «اُذْكُرُوا لِلأُمَمِ. انْظُرُوا. أَسْمِعُوا عَلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ. الْمُحَاصِرُونَ آتُونَ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ، فَيُطْلِقُونَ عَلَى مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا صَوْتَهُمْ.
17 كَحَارِسِي حَقْل صَارُوا عَلَيْهَا حَوَالَيْهَا، لأَنَّهَا تَمَرَّدَتْ عَلَيَّ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
18 طَرِيقُكِ وَأَعْمَالُكِ صَنَعَتْ هذِهِ لَكِ. هذَا شَرُّكِ. فَإِنَّهُ مُرٌّ، فَإِنَّهُ قَدْ بَلَغَ قَلْبَكِ».
19 أَحْشَائِي، أَحْشَائِي! تُوجِعُنِي جُدْرَانُ قَلْبِي. يَئِنُّ فِيَّ قَلْبِي. لاَ أَسْتَطِيعُ السُّكُوتَ. لأَنَّكِ سَمِعْتِ يَا نَفْسِي صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ وَهُتَافَ الْحَرْبِ.
20 بِكَسْرٍ عَلَى كَسْرٍ نُودِيَ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ خَرِبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ. بَغْتَةً خَرِبَتْ خِيَامِي، وَشُقَقِي فِي لَحْظَةٍ.
21 حَتَّى مَتَى أَرَى الرَّايَةَ وَأَسْمَعُ صَوْتَ الْبُوقِ؟
22 «لأَنَّ شَعْبِي أَحْمَقُ. إِيَّايَ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا. هُمْ بَنُونَ جَاهِلُونَ وَهُمْ غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ. هُمْ حُكَمَاءُ فِي عَمَلِ الشَّرِّ، وَلِعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ مَا يَفْهَمُونَ».
23 نَظَرْتُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَإِذَا هِيَ خَرِبَةٌ وَخَالِيَةٌ، وَإِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ فَلاَ نُورَ لَهَا.
24 نَظَرْتُ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ وَإِذَا هِيَ تَرْتَجِفُ، وَكُلُّ الآكَامِ تَقَلْقَلَتْ.
25 نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا لاَ إِنْسَانَ، وَكُلُّ طُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ هَرَبَتْ.
26 نَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا الْبُسْتَانُ بَرِّيَّةٌ، وَكُلُّ مُدُنِهَا نُقِضَتْ مِنْ وَجْهِ الرَّبِّ، مِنْ وَجْهِ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ.
27 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: « خَرَابًا تَكُونُ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنَّنِي لاَ أُفْنِيهَا.
28 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ تَنُوحُ الأَرْضُ وَتُظْلِمُ السَّمَاوَاتُ مِنْ فَوْقُ، مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنِّي قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتُ. قَصَدْتُ وَلاَ أَنْدَمُ وَلاَ أَرْجِعُ عَنْهُ».
29 مِنْ صَوْتِ الْفَارِسِ وَرَامِي الْقَوْسِ كُلُّ الْمَدِينَةِ هَارِبَةٌ. دَخَلُوا الْغَابَاتِ وَصَعِدُوا عَلَى الصُّخُورِ. كُلُّ الْمُدُنِ مَتْرُوكَةٌ، وَلاَ إِنْسَانَ سَاكِنٌ فِيهَا.
30 وَأَنْتِ أَيَّتُهَا الْخَرِبَةُ، مَاذَا تَعْمَلِينَ؟ إِذَا لَبِسْتِ قِرْمِزًا، إِذَا تَزَيَّنْتِ بِزِينَةٍ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ، إِذَا كَحَّلْتِ بِالأُثْمُدِ عَيْنَيْكِ، فَبَاطِلاً تُحَسِّنِينَ ذَاتَكِ، فَقَدْ رَذَلَكِ الْعَاشِقُونَ. يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسَكِ.
31 لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ صَوْتًا كَمَاخِضَةٍ، ضِيقًا مِثْلَ ضِيقِ بِكْرِيَّةٍ. صَوْتَ ابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ تَزْفِرُ. تَبْسُطُ يَدَيْهَا قَائِلَةً: «وَيْلٌ لِي، لأَنَّ نَفْسِي قَدْ أُغْمِيَ عَلَيْهَا بِسَبَبِ الْقَاتِلِينَ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 5
1 « طُوفُوا فِي شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَانْظُرُوا، وَاعْرِفُوا وَفَتِّشُوا فِي سَاحَاتِهَا، هَلْ تَجِدُونَ إِنْسَانًا أَوْ يُوجَدُ عَامِلٌ بِالْعَدْلِ طَالِبُ الْحَقِّ، فَأَصْفَحَ عَنْهَا؟
2 وَإِنْ قَالُوا: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ. فَإِنَّهُمْ يَحْلِفُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ!»
3 يَا رَبُّ، أَلَيْسَتْ عَيْنَاكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ؟ ضَرَبْتَهُمْ فَلَمْ يَتَوَجَّعُوا. أَفْنَيْتَهُمْ وَأَبَوْا قُبُولَ التَّأْدِيبِ. صَلَّبُوا وُجُوهَهُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الصَّخْرِ. أَبَوْا الرُّجُوعَ.
4 أَمَّا أَنَا فَقُلْتُ: إِنَّمَا هُمْ مَسَاكِينُ. قَدْ جَهِلُوا لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، قَضَاءَ إِلهِهِمْ.
5 أَنْطَلِقُ إِلَى الْعُظَمَاءِ وَأُكَلِّمُهُمْ لأَنَّهُمْ عَرَفُوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ، قَضَاءَ إِلهِهِمْ. أَمَّا هُمْ فَقَدْ كَسَرُوا النِّيرَ جَمِيعًا وَقَطَعُوا الرُّبُطَ.
6 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ يَضْرِبُهُمُ الأَسَدُ مِنَ الْوَعْرِ. ذِئْبُ الْمَسَاءِ يُهْلِكُهُمْ. يَكْمُنُ النَّمِرُ حَوْلَ مُدُنِهِمْ. كُلُّ مَنْ خَرَجَ مِنْهَا يُفْتَرَسُ لأَنَّ ذُنُوبَهُمْ كَثُرَتْ. تَعَاظَمَتْ مَعَاصِيهِمْ!
7 «كَيْفَ أَصْفَحُ لَكِ عَنْ هذِهِ؟ بَنُوكِ تَرَكُونِي وَحَلَفُوا بِمَا لَيْسَتْ آلِهَةً. وَلَمَّا أَشْبَعْتُهُمْ زَنَوْا، وَفِي بَيْتِ زَانِيَةٍ تَزَاحَمُوا.
8 صَارُوا حُصُنًا مَعْلُوفَةً سَائِبَةً. صَهَلُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَلَى امْرَأَةِ صَاحِبِهِ.
9 أَمَا أُعَاقِبُ عَلَى هذَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَوَ مَا تَنْتَقِمُ نَفْسِي مِنْ أُمَّةٍ كَهذِهِ؟
10 «اِصْعَدُوا عَلَى أَسْوَارِهَا وَاخْرِبُوا وَلكِنْ لاَ تُفْنُوهَا. اِنْزِعُوا أَفْنَانَهَا لأَنَّهَا لَيْسَتْ لِلرَّبِّ.
11 لأَنَّهُ خِيَانَةً خَانَنِي بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَيْتُ يَهُوذَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
12 جَحَدُوا الرَّبَّ وَقَالُوا: لَيْسَ هُوَ، وَلاَ يَأْتِي عَلَيْنَا شَرٌّ، وَلاَ نَرَى سَيْفًا وَلاَ جُوعًا،
13 وَالأَنْبِيَاءُ يَصِيرُونَ رِيحًا، وَالْكَلِمَةُ لَيْسَتْ فِيهِمْ. هكَذَا يُصْنَعُ بِهِمْ.
14 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ الْجُنُودِ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكُمْ تَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ، هأَنَذَا جَاعِلٌ كَلاَمِي فِي فَمِكَ نَارًا، وَهذَا الشَّعْبَ حَطَبًا، فَتَأْكُلُهُمْ.
15 هأَنَذَا أَجْلِبُ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّةً مِنْ بُعْدٍ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. أُمَّةً قَوِيَّةً. أُمَّةً مُنْذُ الْقَدِيمِ. أُمَّةً لاَ تَعْرِفُ لِسَانَهَا وَلاَ تَفْهَمُ مَا تَتَكَلَّمُ بِهِ.
16 جُعْبَتُهُمْ كَقَبْرٍ مَفْتُوحٍ. كُلُّهُمْ جَبَابِرَةٌ.
17 فَيَأْكُلُونَ حَصَادَكَ وَخُبْزَكَ الَّذِي يَأْكُلُهُ بَنُوكَ وَبَنَاتُكَ. يَأْكُلُونَ غَنَمَكَ وَبَقَرَكَ. يَأْكُلُونَ جَفْنَتَكَ وَتِينَكَ. يُهْلِكُونَ بِالسَّيْفِ مُدُنَكَ الْحَصِينَةَ الَّتِي أَنْتَ مُتَّكِلٌ عَلَيْهَا.
18 وَأَيْضًا فِي تِلْكَ الأَيَّامِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لاَ أُفْنِيكُمْ.
19 «وَيَكُونُ حِينَ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا صَنَعَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُنَا بِنَا كُلَّ هذِهِ؟ تَقُولُ لَهُمْ: كَمَا أَنَّكُمْ تَرَكْتُمُونِي وَعَبَدْتُمْ آلِهَةً غَرِيبَةً فِي أَرْضِكُمْ، هكَذَا تَعْبُدُونَ الْغُرَبَاءَ فِي أَرْضٍ لَيْسَتْ لَكُمْ.
20 أَخْبِرُوا بِهذَا فِي بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ وَأَسْمِعُوا بِهِ فِي يَهُوذَا قَائِلِينَ:
21 اِسْمَعْ هذَا أَيُّهَا الشَّعْبُ الْجَاهِلُ وَالْعَدِيمُ الْفَهْمِ، الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. لَهُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ.
22 أَإِيَّايَ لاَ تَخْشَوْنَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَوَلاَ تَرْتَعِدُونَ مِنْ وَجْهِي؟ أَنَا الَّذِي وَضَعْتُ الرَّمْلَ تُخُومًا لِلْبَحْرِ فَرِيضَةً أَبَدِيَّةً لاَ يَتَعَدَّاهَا، فَتَتَلاَطَمُ وَلاَ تَسْتَطِيعُ، وَتَعِجُّ أَمْوَاجُهُ وَلاَ تَتَجَاوَزُهَا.
23 وَصَارَ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ قَلْبٌ عَاصٍ وَمُتَمَرِّدٌ. عَصَوْا وَمَضَوْا.
24 وَلَمْ يَقُولُوا بِقُلُوبِهِمْ: لِنَخَفِ الرَّبَّ إِلهَنَا الَّذِي يُعْطِي الْمَطَرَ الْمُبَكِّرَ وَالْمُتَأَخِّرَ فِي وَقْتِهِ. يَحْفَظُ لَنَا أَسَابِيعَ الْحَصَادِ الْمَفْرُوضَةَ.
25 «آثَامُكُمْ عَكَسَتْ هذِهِ، وَخَطَايَاكُمْ مَنَعَتِ الْخَيْرَ عَنْكُمْ.
26 لأَنَّهُ وُجِدَ فِي شَعْبِي أَشْرَارٌ يَرْصُدُونَ كَمُنْحَنٍ مِنَ الْقَانِصِينَ، يَنْصِبُونَ أَشْرَاكًا يُمْسِكُونَ النَّاسَ.
27 مِثْلَ قَفَصٍ مَلآنٍ طُيُورًا هكَذَا بُيُوتُهُمْ مَلآنَةٌ مَكْرًا. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ عَظُمُوا وَاسْتَغْنَوْا.
28 سَمِنُوا. لَمَعُوا. أَيْضًا تَجَاوَزُوا فِي أُمُورِ الشَّرِّ. لَمْ يَقْضُوا فِي الدَّعْوَى، دَعْوَى الْيَتِيمِ. وَقَدْ نَجَحُوا. وَبِحَقِّ الْمَسَاكِينِ لَمْ يَقْضُوا.
29 أَفَلأَجْلِ هذِهِ لاَ أُعَاقِبُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَوَلاَ تَنْتَقِمُ نَفْسِي مِنْ أُمَّةٍ كَهذِهِ؟
30 «صَارَ فِي الأَرْضِ دَهَشٌ وَقَشْعَرِيرَةٌ.
31 اَلأَنْبِيَاءُ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَالْكَهَنَةُ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى أَيْدِيهِمْ، وَشَعْبِي هكَذَا أَحَبَّ. وَمَاذَا تَعْمَلُونَ فِي آخِرَتِهَا؟


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (28 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 6

1 «اُهْرُبُوا يَا بَنِي بَنْيَامِينَ مِنْ وَسْطِ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَاضْرِبُوا بِالْبُوقِ فِي تَقُوعَ، وَعَلَى بَيْتِ هَكَّارِيمَ ارْفَعُوا عَلَمَ نَارٍ، لأَنَّ الشَّرَّ أَشْرَفَ مِنَ الشِّمَالِ وَكَسْرٌ عَظِيمٌ.
2 اَلْجَمِيلَةُ اللَّطِيفَةُ ابْنَةُ صِهْيَوْنَ أُهْلِكُهَا.
3 إِلَيْهَا تَأْتِي الرُّعَاةُ وَقُطْعَانُهُمْ. يَنْصِبُونَ عِنْدَهَا خِيَامًا حَوَالَيْهَا. يَرْعَوْنَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي مَكَانِهِ».
4 «قَدِّسُوا عَلَيْهَا حَرْبًا. قُومُوا فَنَصْعَدَ في الظَّهِيرَةِ. وَيْلٌ لَنَا لأَنَّ النَّهَارَ مَالَ، لأَنَّ ظِلاَلَ الْمَسَاءِ امْتَدَّتْ.
5 قُومُوا فَنَصْعَدَ في اللَّيْلِ وَنَهْدِمَ قُصُورَهَا».
6 « لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: اقْطَعُوا أَشْجَارًا. أَقِيمُوا حَوْلَ أُورُشَلِيمَ مِتْرَسَةً. هِيَ الْمَدِينَةُ الْمُعَاقَبَةُ. كُلُّهَا ظُلْمٌ فِي وَسَطِهَا.
7 كَمَا تُنْبعُ الْعَيْنُ مِيَاهَهَا، هكَذَا تُنْبعُ هِيَ شَرَّهَا. ظُلْمٌ وَخَطْفٌ يُسْمَعُ فِيهَا. أَمَامِي دَائِمًا مَرَضٌ وَضَرْبٌ.
8 تَأَدَّبِي يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ لِئَلاَّ تَجْفُوَكِ نَفْسِي. لِئَلاَّ أَجْعَلَكِ خَرَابًا، أَرْضًا غَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ.
9 « هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: تَعْلِيلاً يُعَلِّلُونَ، كَجَفْنَةٍ، بَقِيَّةَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. رُدَّ يَدَكَ كَقَاطِفٍ إِلَى السِّلاَلِ.
10 مَنْ أُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَأُنْذِرُهُمْ فَيَسْمَعُوا؟ هَا إِنَّ أُذْنَهُمْ غَلْفَاءُ فَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ يَصْغَوْا. هَا إِنَّ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ صَارَتْ لَهُمْ عَارًا. لاَ يُسَرُّونَ بِهَا.
11 فَامْتَلأْتُ مِنْ غَيْظِ الرَّبِّ. مَلِلْتُ الطَّاقَةَ. أَسْكُبُهُ عَلَى الأَطْفَالِ فِي الْخَارِجِ وَعَلَى مَجْلِسِ الشُّبَّانِ مَعًا، لأَنَّ الرَّجُلَ وَالْمَرْأَةَ يُؤْخَذَانِ كِلاَهُمَا، وَالشَّيْخَ مَعَ الْمُمْتَلِئِ أَيَّامًا.
12 وَتَتَحَوَّلُ بُيُوتُهُمْ إِلَى آخَرِينَ، الْحُقُولُ وَالنِّسَاءُ مَعًا، لأَنِّي أَمُدُّ يَدِي عَلَى سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
13 لأَنَّهُمْ مِنْ صَغِيرِهِمْ إِلَى كَبِيرِهِمْ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مُولَعٌ بِالرِّبْحِ. وَمِنَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ بِالْكَذِبِ.
14 وَيَشْفُونَ كَسْرَ بِنْتِ شَعْبِي عَلَى عَثَمٍ قَائِلِينَ: سَلاَمٌ، سَلاَمٌ. وَلاَ سَلاَمَ.
15 هَلْ خَزُوا لأَنَّهُمْ عَمِلُوا رِجْسًا؟ بَلْ لَمْ يَخْزَوْا خِزْيًا وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الْخَجَلَ. لِذلِكَ يَسْقُطُونَ بَيْنَ السَّاقِطِينَ. فِي وَقْتِ مُعَاقَبَتِهِمْ يَعْثُرُونَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ.
16 « هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قِفُوا عَلَى الطُّرُقِ وَانْظُرُوا، وَاسْأَلُوا عَنِ السُّبُلِ الْقَدِيمَةِ: أَيْنَ هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ الصَّالِحُ؟ وَسِيرُوا فِيهِ، فَتَجِدُوا رَاحَةً لِنُفُوسِكُمْ. وَلكِنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: لاَ نَسِيرُ فِيهِ!
17 وَأَقَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ رُقَبَاءَ قَائِلِينَ: اصْغَوْا لِصَوْتِ الْبُوقِ. فَقَالُوا: لاَ نَصْغَى!
18 لِذلِكَ اسْمَعُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الشُّعُوبُ، وَاعْرِفِي أَيَّتُهَا الْجَمَاعَةُ مَا هُوَ بَيْنَهُمْ.
19 اِسْمَعِي أَيَّتُهَا الأَرْضُ: هأَنَذَا جَالِبٌ شَرًّا عَلَى هذَا الشَّعْبِ ثَمَرَ أَفْكَارِهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَصْغَوْا لِكَلاَمِي، وَشَرِيعَتِي رَفَضُوهَا.
20 لِمَاذَا يَأْتِي لِي اللُّبَانُ مِنْ شَبَا، وَقَصَبُ الذَّرِيرَةِ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ؟ مُحْرَقَاتُكُمْ غَيْرُ مَقْبُولَةٍ، وَذَبَائِحُكُمْ لاَ تَلُذُّ لِي.
21 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا جَاعِلٌ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ مَعْثَرَاتٍ فَيَعْثُرُ بِهَا الآبَاءُ وَالأَبْنَاءُ مَعًا. اَلْجَارُ وَصَاحِبُهُ يَبِيدَانِ.
22 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هُوَذَا شَعْبٌ قَادِمٌ مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ، وَأُمَّةٌ عَظِيمَةٌ تَقُومُ مِنْ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ.
23 تُمْسِكُ الْقَوْسَ وَالرُّمْحَ. هِيَ قَاسِيَةٌ لاَ تَرْحَمُ. صَوْتُهَا كَالْبَحْرِ يَعِجُّ، وَعَلَى خَيْل تَرْكَبُ، مُصْطَفَّةً كَإِنْسَانٍ لِمُحَارَبَتِكِ يَا ابْنَةَ صِهْيَوْنَ».
24 سَمِعْنَا خَبَرَهَا. اِرْتَخَتْ أَيْدِينَا. أَمْسَكَنَا ضِيقٌ وَوَجَعٌ كَالْمَاخِضِ.
25 لاَ تَخْرُجُوا إِلَى الْحَقْلِ وَفِي الطَّرِيقِ لاَ تَمْشُوا، لأَنَّ سَيْفَ الْعَدُوِّ خَوْفٌ مِنْ كُلِّ جِهَةٍ.
26 يَا ابْنَةَ شَعْبِي، تَنَطَّقِي بِمِسْحٍ وَتَمَرَّغِي فِي الرَّمَادِ. نَوْحَ وَحِيدٍ اصْنَعِي لِنَفْسِكِ مَنَاحَةً مُرَّةً، لأَنَّ الْمُخَرِّبَ يَأْتِي عَلَيْنَا بَغْتَةً.
27 « قَدْ جَعَلْتُكَ بُرْجًا فِي شَعْبِي، حِصْنًا، لِتَعْرِفَ وَتَمْتَحِنَ طَرِيقَهُ.
28 كُلُّهُمْ عُصَاةٌ مُتَمَرِّدُونَ سَاعُونَ فِي الْوِشَايَةِ. هُمْ نُحَاسٌ وَحَدِيدٌ. كُلُّهُمْ مُفْسِدُونَ.
29 اِحْتَرَقَ الْمِنْفَاخُ مِنَ النَّارِ. فَنِيَ الرِّصَاصُ. بَاطِلاً صَاغَ الصَّائِغُ، وَالأَشْرَارُ لاَ يُفْرَزُونَ.
30 فِضَّةً مَرْفُوضَةً يُدْعَوْنَ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ رَفَضَهُمْ».


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 7

1 اَلْكَلِمَةُ الَّتِي صَارَتْ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
2 «قِفْ فِي بَابِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَنَادِ هُنَاكَ بِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ وَقُلْ: اِسْمَعُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ يَا جَمِيعَ يَهُوذَا الدَّاخِلِينَ فِي هذِهِ الأَبْوَابِ لِتَسْجُدُوا لِلرَّبِّ.
3 هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: أَصْلِحُوا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ فَأُسْكِنَكُمْ فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ.
4 لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا عَلَى كَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ قَائِلِينَ: هَيْكَلُ الرَّبِّ، هَيْكَلُ الرَّبِّ، هَيْكَلُ الرَّبِّ هُوَ!
5 لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ أَصْلَحْتُمْ إِصْلاَحًا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ، إِنْ أَجْرَيْتُمْ عَدْلاً بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ وَصَاحِبِهِ،
6 إِنْ لَمْ تَظْلِمُوا الْغَرِيبَ وَالْيَتِيمَ وَالأَرْمَلَةَ، وَلَمْ تَسْفِكُوا دَمًا زَكِيًّا فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، وَلَمْ تَسِيرُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لأَذَائِكُمْ
7 فَإِنِّي أُسْكِنُكُمْ فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُ لآبَائِكُمْ مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.
8 « هَا إِنَّكُمْ مُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَى كَلاَمِ الْكَذِبِ الَّذِي لاَ يَنْفَعُ.
9 أَتَسْرِقُونَ وَتَقْتُلُونَ وَتَزْنُونَ وَتَحْلِفُونَ كَذِبًا وَتُبَخِّرُونَ لِلْبَعْلِ، وَتَسِيرُونَ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا،
10 ثُمَّ تَأْتُونَ وَتَقِفُونَ أَمَامِي فِي هذَا الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُونَ: قَدْ أُنْقِذْنَا. حَتَّى تَعْمَلُوا كُلَّ هذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ؟
11 هَلْ صَارَ هذَا الْبَيْتُ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ مَغَارَةَ لُصُوصٍ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ؟ هأَنَذَا أَيْضًا قَدْ رَأَيْتُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
12 لكِنِ اذْهَبُوا إِلَى مَوْضِعِي الَّذِي فِي شِيلُوهَ الَّذِي أَسْكَنْتُ فِيهِ اسْمِي أَوَّلاً، وَانْظُرُوا مَا صَنَعْتُ بِهِ مِنْ أَجْلِ شَرِّ شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
13 وَالآنَ مِنْ أَجْلِ عَمَلِكُمْ هذِهِ الأَعْمَالَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَقَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُكَلِّمًا فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا، وَدَعَوْتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُجِيبُوا،
14 أَصْنَعُ بِالْبَيْتِ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي عَلَيْهِ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ مُتَّكِلُونَ عَلَيْهِ، وَبِالْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهُ، كَمَا صَنَعْتُ بِشِيلُوهَ.
15 وَأَطْرَحُكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِي كَمَا طَرَحْتُ كُلَّ إِخْوَتِكُمْ، كُلَّ نَسْلِ أَفْرَايِمَ.
16 وَأَنْتَ فَلاَ تُصَلِّ لأَجْلِ هذَا الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَرْفَعْ لأَجْلِهِمْ دُعَاءً وَلاَ صَلاَةً، وَلاَ تُلِحَّ عَلَيَّ لأَنِّي لاَ أَسْمَعُك.
17 «أَمَا تَرَى مَاذَا يَعْمَلُونَ فِي مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا وَفِي شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ؟
18 الأَبْنَاءُ يَلْتَقِطُونَ حَطَبًا، وَالآبَاءُ يُوقِدُونَ النَّارَ، وَالنِّسَاءُ يَعْجِنَّ الْعَجِينَ، لِيَصْنَعْنَ كَعْكًا لِمَلِكَةِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَلِسَكْبِ سَكَائِبَ لآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِكَيْ يُغِيظُونِي.
19 أَفَإِيَّايَ يُغِيظُونَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَلَيْسَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لأَجْلِ خِزْيِ وُجُوهِهِمْ؟
20 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ: هَا غَضَبِي وَغَيْظِي يَنْسَكِبَانِ عَلَى هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، عَلَى النَّاسِ وَعَلَى الْبَهَائِمِ وَعَلَى شَجَرِ الْحَقْلِ وَعَلَى ثَمَرِ الأَرْضِ، فَيَتَّقِدَانِ وَلاَ يَنْطَفِئَانِ.
21 « هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: ضُمُّوا مُحْرَقَاتِكُمْ إِلَى ذَبَائِحِكُمْ وَكُلُوا لَحْمًا.
22 لأَنِّي لَمْ أُكَلِّمْ آبَاءَكُمْ وَلاَ أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ يَوْمَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ جِهَةِ مُحْرَقَةٍ وَذَبِيحَةٍ.
23 بَلْ إِنَّمَا أَوْصَيْتُهُمْ بِهذَا الأَمْرِ قَائِلاً: اسْمَعُوا صَوْتِي فَأَكُونَ لَكُمْ إِلهًا، وَأَنْتُمْ تَكُونُونَ لِي شَعْبًا، وَسِيرُوا فِي كُلِّ الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ لِيُحْسَنَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
24 فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُمِيلُوا أُذْنَهُمْ، بَلْ سَارُوا فِي مَشُورَاتِ وَعِنَادِ قَلْبِهِمِ الشِّرِّيرِ، وَأَعْطَوْا الْقَفَا لاَ الْوَجْهَ.
25 فَمِنَ الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي خَرَجَ فِيهِ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ، أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ، مُبَكِّرًا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ وَمُرْسِلاً.
26 فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِي وَلَمْ يُمِيلُوا أُذُنَهُمْ، بَلْ صَلَّبُوا رِقَابَهُمْ. أَسَاءُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ.
27 فَتُكَلِّمُهُمْ بِكُلِّ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ لَكَ، وَتَدْعُوهُمْ وَلاَ يُجِيبُونَكَ.
28 فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هذِهِ هِيَ الأُمَّةُ الَّتِي لَمْ تَسْمَعْ لِصَوْتِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهَا وَلَمْ تَقْبَلْ تَأْدِيبًا. بَادَ الْحَقُّ وَقُطِعَ عَنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ.
29 « جُزِّي شَعْرَكِ وَاطْرَحِيهِ، وَارْفَعِي عَلَى الْهِضَابِ مَرْثَاةً، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ رَفَضَ وَرَذَلَ جِيلَ رِجْزِهِ.
30 لأَنَّ بَنِي يَهُوذَا قَدْ عَمِلُوا الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيَّ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. وَضَعُوا مَكْرَهَاتِهِمْ فِي الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي دُعِيَ بِاسْمِي لِيُنَجِّسُوهُ.
31 وَبَنَوْا مُرْتَفَعَاتِ تُوفَةَ الَّتِي فِي وَادِي ابْنِ هِنُّومَ لِيُحْرِقُوا بَنِيهِمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ بِالنَّارِ، الَّذِي لَمْ آمُرْ بِهِ وَلاَ صَعِدَ عَلَى قَلْبِي.
32 «لِذلِكَ هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلاَ يُسَمَّى بَعْدُ تُوفَةُ وَلاَ وَادِي ابْنِ هِنُّومَ، بَلْ وَادِي الْقَتْلِ. وَيَدْفِنُونَ فِي تُوفَةَ حَتَّى لاَ يَكُونَ مَوْضِعٌ.
33 وَتَصِيرُ جُثَثُ هذَا الشَّعْبِ أَكْلاً لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَلِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ، وَلاَ مُزْعِجَ.
34 وَأُبَطِّلُ مِنْ مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا وَمِنْ شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ صَوْتَ الطَّرَبِ وَصَوْتَ الْفَرَحِ، صَوْتَ الْعَرِيسِ وَصَوْتَ الْعَرُوسِ، لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ تَصِيرُ خَرَابًا.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 8

1 «فِي ذلِكَ الزَّمَانِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، يُخْرِجُونَ عِظَامَ مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا وَعِظَامَ رُؤَسَائِهِ وَعِظَامَ الْكَهَنَةِ وَعِظَامَ الأَنْبِيَاءِ وَعِظَامَ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنْ قُبُورِهِمْ،
2 وَيَبْسُطُونَهَا لِلشَّمْسِ وَلِلْقَمَرِ وَلِكُلِّ جُنُودِ السَّمَاوَاتِ الَّتِي أَحَبُّوهَا وَالَّتِي عَبَدُوهَا وَالَّتِي سَارُوا وَرَاءَهَا وَالَّتِي اسْتَشَارُوهَا وَالَّتِي سَجَدُوا لَهَا. لاَ تُجْمَعُ وَلاَ تُدْفَنُ، بَلْ تَكُونُ دِمْنَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ.
3 وَيُخْتَارُ الْمَوْتُ عَلَى الْحَيَاةِ عِنْدَ كُلِّ الْبَقِيَّةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ مِنْ هذِهِ الْعَشِيرَةِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ الْبَاقِيَةِ فِي كُلِّ الأَمَاكِنِ الَّتِي طَرَدْتُهُمْ إِلَيْهَا، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
4 « وَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَلْ يَسْقُطُونَ وَلاَ يَقُومُونَ، أَوْ يَرْتَدُّ أَحَدٌ وَلاَ يَرْجعُ؟
5 فَلِمَاذَا ارْتَدَّ هذَا الشَّعْبُ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ ارْتِدَادًا دَائِمًا؟ تَمَسَّكُوا بِالْمَكْرِ. أَبَوْا أَنْ يَرْجِعُوا.
6 صَغَيْتُ وَسَمِعْتُ. بِغَيْرِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَتُوبُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ قَائِلاً: مَاذَا عَمِلْتُ؟ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ رَجَعَ إِلَى مَسْرَاهُ كَفَرَسٍ ثَائِرٍ فِي الْحَرْبِ.
7 بَلِ اللَّقْلَقُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَعْرِفُ مِيعَادَهُ، وَالْيَمَامَةُ وَالسُّنُوْنَةُ الْمُزَقْزِقَةُ حَفِظَتَا وَقْتَ مَجِيئِهِمَا. أَمَّا شَعْبِي فَلَمْ يَعْرِفْ قَضَاءَ الرَّبِّ!
8 كَيْفَ تَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ حُكَمَاءُ وَشَرِيعَةُ الرَّبِّ مَعَنَا؟ حَقًّا إِنَّهُ إِلَى الْكَذِبِ حَوَّلَهَا قَلَمُ الْكَتَبَةِ الْكَاذِبُ.
9 خَزِيَ الْحُكَمَاءُ. ارْتَاعُوا وَأُخِذُوا. هَا قَدْ رَفَضُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ، فَأَيَّةُ حِكْمَةٍ لَهُمْ؟
10 لِذلِكَ أُعْطِي نِسَاءَهُمْ لآخَرِينَ، وَحُقُولَهُمْ لِمَالِكِينَ، لأَنَّهُمْ مِنَ الصَّغِيرِ إِلَى الْكَبِيرِ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مُولَعٌ بِالرِّبْحِ. مِنَ النَّبِيِّ إِلَى الْكَاهِنِ، كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ بِالْكَذِبِ.
11 وَيَشْفُونَ كَسْرَ بِنْتِ شَعْبِي عَلَى عَثَمٍ، قَائِلِينَ: سَلاَمٌ، سَلاَمٌ. وَلاَ سَلاَمَ.
12 هَلْ خَزُوا لأَنَّهُمْ عَمِلُوا رِجْسًا؟ بَلْ لَمْ يَخْزَوْا خِزْيًا، وَلَمْ يَعْرِفُوا الْخَجَلَ! لِذلِكَ يَسْقُطُونَ بَيْنَ السَّاقِطِينَ. فِي وَقْتِ مُعَاقَبَتِهِمْ يَعْثُرُونَ، قَالَ الرَّبُّ.
13 «نَزْعًا أَنْزِعُهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لاَ عِنَبَ فِي الْجَفْنَةِ، وَلاَ تِينَ فِي التِّينَةِ، وَالْوَرَقُ ذَبُلَ، وَأُعْطِيهِمْ مَا يَزُولُ عَنْهُمْ».
14 لِمَاذَا نَحْنُ جُلُوسٌ؟ اِجْتَمِعُوا فَلْنَدْخُلْ إِلَى الْمُدُنِ الْحَصِينَةِ وَنَصْمُتْ هُنَاكَ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ إِلهَنَا قَدْ أَصْمَتَنَا وَأَسْقَانَا مَاءَ الْعَلْقَمِ، لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ.
15 اِنْتَظَرْنَا السَّلاَمَ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ خَيْرٌ، وَزَمَانَ الشِّفَاءِ وَإِذَا رُعْبٌ.
16 مِنْ دَانَ سُمِعَتْ حَمْحَمَةُ خَيْلِهِ. عِنْدَ صَوْتِ صَهِيلِ جِيَادِهِ ارْتَجَفَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ. فَأَتَوْا وَأَكَلُوا الأَرْضَ وَمِلأَهَا، الْمَدِينَةَ وَالسَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا.
17 « لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا مُرْسِلٌ عَلَيْكُمْ حَيَّاتٍ، أَفَاعِيَ لاَ تُرْقَى، فَتَلْدَغُكُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ».
18 مَنْ مُفَرِّجٌ عَنِّي الْحُزْنَ؟ قَلْبِي فِيَّ سَقِيمٌ.
19 هُوَذَا صَوْتُ اسْتِغَاثَةِ بِنْتِ شَعْبِي مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ: « أَلَعَلَّ الرَّبَّ لَيْسَ فِي صِهْيَوْنَ، أَوْ مَلِكَهَا لَيْسَ فِيهَا؟» «لِمَاذَا أَغَاظُونِي بِمَنْحُوتَاتِهِمْ، بِأَبَاطِيلَ غَرِيبَةٍ؟»
20 «مَضَى الْحَصَادُ، انْتَهَى الصَّيْفُ، وَنَحْنُ لَمْ نَخْلُصْ!»
21 مِنْ أَجْلِ سَحْقِ بِنْتِ شَعْبِي انْسَحَقْتُ. حَزِنْتُ. أَخَذَتْنِي دَهْشَةٌ.
22 أَلَيْسَ بَلَسَانٌ فِي جِلْعَادَ، أَمْ لَيْسَ هُنَاكَ طَبِيبٌ؟ فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تُعْصَبْ بِنْتُ شَعْبِي؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 9

1 يَا لَيْتَ رَأْسِي مَاءٌ، وَعَيْنَيَّ يَنْبُوعُ دُمُوعٍ، فَأَبْكِيَ نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً قَتْلَى بِنْتِ شَعْبِي.
2 يَا لَيْتَ لِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ مَبِيتَ مُسَافِرِينَ، فَأَتْرُكَ شَعْبِي وَأَنْطَلِقَ مِنْ عِنْدِهِمْ، لأَنَّهُمْ جَمِيعًا زُنَاةٌ، جَمَاعَةُ خَائِنِينَ.
3 « يَمُدُّونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ كَقِسِيِّهِمْ لِلْكَذِبِ. لاَ لِلْحَقِّ قَوُوا فِي الأَرْضِ. لأَنَّهُمْ خَرَجُوا مِنْ شَرّ إِلَى شَرّ، وَإِيَّايَ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
4 اِحْتَرِزُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْ صَاحِبِهِ، وَعَلَى كُلِّ أَخٍ لاَ تَتَّكِلُوا، لأَنَّ كُلَّ أَخٍ يَعْقِبُ عَقِبًا، وَكُلَّ صَاحِبٍ يَسْعَى فِي الْوِشَايَةِ.
5 وَيَخْتِلُ الإِنْسَانُ صَاحِبَهُ وَلاَ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالْحَقِّ. عَلَّمُوا أَلْسِنَتَهُمُ التَّكَلُّمَ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَتَعِبُوا فِي الافْتِرَاءِ.
6 مَسْكَنُكَ فِي وَسْطِ الْمَكْرِ. بِالْمَكْرِ أَبَوْا أَنْ يَعْرِفُونِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
7 «لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هأَنَذَا أُنَقِّيهِمْ وَأَمْتَحِنُهُمْ. لأَنِّي مَاذَا أَعْمَلُ مِنْ أَجْلِ بِنْتِ شَعْبِي؟
8 لِسَانُهُمْ سَهْمٌ قَتَّالٌ يَتَكَلَّمُ بِالْغِشِّ. بِفَمِهِ يُكَلِّمُ صَاحِبَهُ بِسَلاَمٍ، وَفِي قَلْبِهِ يَضَعُ لَهُ كَمِينًا.
9 أَفَمَا أُعَاقِبُهُمْ عَلَى هذِهِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَمْ لاَ تَنْتَقِمُ نَفْسِي مِنْ أُمَّةٍ كَهذِهِ؟».
10 عَلَى الْجِبَالِ أَرْفَعُ بُكَاءً وَمَرْثَاةً، وَعَلَى مَرَاعِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ نَدْبًا، لأَنَّهَا احْتَرَقَتْ، فَلاَ إِنْسَانَ عَابِرٌ وَلاَ يُسْمَعُ صَوْتُ الْمَاشِيَةِ. مِنْ طَيْرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ إِلَى الْبَهَائِمِ هَرَبَتْ مَضَتْ.
11 « وَأَجْعَلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ رُجَمًا وَمَأْوَى بَنَاتِ آوَى، وَمُدُنَ يَهُوذَا أَجْعَلُهَا خَرَابًا بِلاَ سَاكِنٍ».
12 مَنْ هُوَ الإِنْسَانُ الْحَكِيمُ الَّذِي يَفْهَمُ هذِهِ، وَالَّذِي كَلَّمَهُ فَمُ الرَّبِّ، فَيُخْبِرَ بِهَا؟ لِمَاذَا بَادَتِ الأَرْضُ وَاحْتَرَقَتْ كَبَرِّيَّةٍ بِلاَ عَابِرٍ؟
13 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ: «عَلَى تَرْكِهِمْ شَرِيعَتِي الَّتِي جَعَلْتُهَا أَمَامَهُمْ، وَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِصَوْتِي وَلَمْ يَسْلُكُوا بِهَا.
14 بَلْ سَلَكُوا وَرَاءَ عِنَادِ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَوَرَاءَ الْبَعْلِيمِ الَّتِي عَلَّمَهُمْ إِيَّاهَا آبَاؤُهُمْ.
15 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: هأَنَذَا أُطْعِمُ هذَا الشَّعْبَ أَفْسَنْتِينًا وَأَسْقِيهِمْ مَاءَ الْعَلْقَمِ،
16 وَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ فِي أُمَمٍ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا هُمْ وَلاَ آبَاؤُهُمْ، وَأُطْلِقُ وَرَاءَهُمُ السَّيْفَ حَتَّى أُفْنِيَهُمْ.
17 « هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: تَأَمَّلُوا وَادْعُوا النَّادِبَاتِ فَيَأْتِينَ، وَأَرْسِلُوا إِلَى الْحَكِيمَاتِ فَيُقْبِلْنَ
18 وَيُسْرِعْنَ وَيَرْفَعْنَ عَلَيْنَا مَرْثَاةً، فَتَذْرِفَ أَعْيُنُنَا دُمُوعًا وَتَفِيضَ أَجْفَانُنَا مَاءً.
19 لأَنَّ صَوْتَ رِثَايَةٍ سُمِعَ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ: كَيْفَ أُهْلِكْنَا؟ خَزِينَا جِدًّا لأَنَّنَا تَرَكْنَا الأَرْضَ، لأَنَّهُمْ هَدَمُوا مَسَاكِنَنَا».
20 بَلِ اسْمَعْنَ أَيَّتُهَا النِّسَاءُ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ، وَلْتَقْبَلْ آذَانُكُنَّ كَلِمَةَ فَمِهِ، وَعَلِّمْنَ بَنَاتِكُنَّ الرِّثَايَةَ، وَالْمَرْأَةُ صَاحِبَتَهَا النَّدْبَ!
21 لأَنَّ الْمَوْتَ طَلَعَ إِلَى كُوَانَا، دَخَلَ قُصُورَنَا لِيَقْطَعَ الأَطْفَالَ مِنْ خَارِجٍ، وَالشُّبَّانَ مِنَ السَّاحَاتِ.
22 تَكَلَّمَ: «هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: وَتَسْقُطُ جُثَّةُ الإِنْسَانِ كَدِمْنَةٍ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْحَقْلِ، وَكَقَبْضَةٍ وَرَاءَ الْحَاصِدِ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَجْمَعُ!
23 « هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: لاَ يَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْحَكِيمُ بِحِكْمَتِهِ، وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ الْجَبَّارُ بِجَبَرُوتِهِ، وَلاَ يَفْتَخِرِ الْغَنِيُّ بِغِنَاهُ.
24 بَلْ بِهذَا لِيَفْتَخِرَنَّ الْمُفْتَخِرُ: بِأَنَّهُ يَفْهَمُ وَيَعْرِفُنِي أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ الصَّانِعُ رَحْمَةً وَقَضَاءً وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ، لأَنِّي بِهذِهِ أُسَرُّ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
25 « هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُعَاقِبُ كُلَّ مَخْتُونٍ وَأَغْلَفَ.
26 مِصْرَ وَيَهُوذَا وَأَدُومَ وَبَنِي عَمُّونَ وَمُوآبَ، وَكُلَّ مَقْصُوصِي الشَّعْرِ مُسْتَدِيرًا السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، لأَنَّ كُلَّ الأُمَمِ غُلْفٌ، وَكُلَّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ غُلْفُ الْقُلُوبِ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (30 سبتمبر 2015)

إرميا 10


1 اِسْمَعُوا الْكَلِمَةَ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهَا الرَّبُّ عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
2 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «لاَ تَتَعَلَّمُوا طَرِيقَ الأُمَمِ، وَمِنْ آيَاتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ لاَ تَرْتَعِبُوا، لأَنَّ الأُمَمَ تَرْتَعِبُ مِنْهَا.
3 لأَنَّ فَرَائِضَ الأُمَمِ بَاطِلَةٌ. لأَنَّهَا شَجَرَةٌ يَقْطَعُونَهَا مِنَ الْوَعْرِ. صَنْعَةُ يَدَيْ نَجَّارٍ بِالْقَدُومِ.
4 بِالْفِضَّةِ وَالذَّهَبِ يُزَيِّنُونَهَا، وَبِالْمَسَامِيرِ وَالْمَطَارِقِ يُشَدِّدُونَهَا فَلاَ تَتَحَرَّكُ.
5 هِيَ كَاللَّعِينِ فِي مَقْثَأَةٍ فَلاَ تَتَكَلَّمُ! تُحْمَلُ حَمْلاً لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَمْشِي! لاَ تَخَافُوهَا لأَنَّهَا لاَ تَضُرُّ، وَلاَ فِيهَا أَنْ تَصْنَعَ خَيْرًا».
6 لاَ مِثْلَ لَكَ يَا رَبُّ! عَظِيمٌ أَنْتَ، وَعَظِيمٌ اسْمُكَ فِي الْجَبَرُوتِ.
7 مَنْ لاَ يَخَافُكَ يَا مَلِكَ الشُّعُوبِ؟ لأَنَّهُ بِكَ يَلِيقُ. لأَنَّهُ فِي جَمِيعِ حُكَمَاءِ الشُّعُوبِ وَفِي كُلِّ مَمَالِكِهِمْ لَيْسَ مِثْلَكَ.
8 بَلُدُوا وَحَمِقُوا مَعًا. أَدَبُ أَبَاطِيلَ هُوَ الْخَشَبُ.
9 فِضَّةٌ مُطَرَّقَةٌ تُجْلَبُ مِنْ تَرْشِيشَ، وَذَهَبٌ مِنْ أُوفَازَ، صَنْعَةُ صَانِعٍ وَيَدَيْ صَائِغٍ. أَسْمَانْجُونِيٌّ وَأُرْجُوَانٌ لِبَاسُهَا. كُلُّهَا صَنْعَةُ حُكَمَاءَ.
10 أَمَّا الرَّبُّ الإِلهُ فَحَقٌّ. هُوَ إِلهٌ حَيٌّ وَمَلِكٌ أَبَدِيٌّ. مِنْ سُخْطِهِ تَرْتَعِدُ الأَرْضُ، وَلاَ تَطِيقُ الأُمَمُ غَضَبَهُ.
11 هكَذَا تَقُولُونَ لَهُمْ: «الآلِهَةُ الَّتِي لَمْ تَصْنَعِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ تَبِيدُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ هذِهِ السَّمَاوَاتِ»
12 صَانِعُ الأَرْضِ بِقُوَّتِهِ، مُؤَسِّسُ الْمَسْكُونَةِ بِحِكْمَتِهِ، وَبِفَهْمِهِ بَسَطَ السَّمَاوَاتِ.
13 إِذَا أَعْطَى قَوْلاً تَكُونُ كَثْرَةُ مِيَاهٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ، وَيُصْعِدُ السَّحَابَ مِنْ أَقَاصِي الأَرْضِ. صَنَعَ بُرُوقًا لِلْمَطَرِ، وَأَخْرَجَ الرِّيحَ مِنْ خَزَائِنِهِ.
14 بَلُدَ كُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ مِنْ مَعْرِفَتِهِ. خَزِيَ كُلُّ صَائِغٍ مِنَ التِّمْثَالِ، لأَنَّ مَسْبُوكَهُ كَذِبٌ وَلاَ رُوحَ فِيهِ.
15 هِيَ بَاطِلَةٌ صَنْعَةُ الأَضَالِيلِ. فِي وَقْتِ عِقَابِهَا تَبِيدُ.
16 لَيْسَ كَهذِهِ نَصِيبُ يَعْقُوبَ، لأَنَّهُ مُصَوِّرُ الْجَمِيعِ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ قَضِيبُ مِيرَاثِهِ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ.
17 اِجْمَعِي مِنَ الأَرْضِ حُزَمَكِ أَيَّتُهَا السَّاكِنَةُ فِي الْحِصَارِ.
18 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هأَنَذَا رَامٍ مِنْ مِقْلاَعٍ سُكَّانَ الأَرْضِ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ، وَأُضَيِّقُ عَلَيْهِمْ لِكَيْ يَشْعُرُوا».
19 وَيْلٌ لِي مِنْ أَجْلِ سَحْقِي! ضَرْبَتِي عَدِيمَةُ الشِّفَاءِ! فَقُلْتُ: «إِنَّمَا هذِهِ مُصِيبَةٌ فَأَحْتَمِلُهَا».
20 خَيْمَتِي خَرِبَتْ، وَكُلُّ أَطْنَابِي قُطِعَتْ. بَنِيَّ خَرَجُوا عَنِّي وَلَيْسُوا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَبْسُطُ بَعْدُ خَيْمَتِي وَيُقِيمُ شُقَقِي.
21 لأَنَّ الرُّعَاةَ بَلُدُوا وَالرَّبَّ لَمْ يَطْلُبُوا. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ لَمْ يَنْجَحُوا، وَكُلُّ رَعِيَّتِهِمْ تَبَدَّدَتْ.
22 هُوَذَا صَوْتُ خَبَرٍ جَاءَ، وَاضْطِرَابٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ لِجَعْلِ مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا خَرَابًا، مَأْوَى بَنَاتِ آوَى.
23 عَرَفْتُ يَا رَبُّ أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ لِلإِنْسَانِ طَرِيقُهُ. لَيْسَ لإِنْسَانٍ يَمْشِي أَنْ يَهْدِيَ خَطَوَاتِهِ.
24 أَدِّبْنِي يَا رَبُّ وَلكِنْ بِالْحَقِّ، لاَ بِغَضَبِكَ لِئَلاَّ تُفْنِيَنِي.
25 اُسْكُبْ غَضَبَكَ عَلَى الأُمَمِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَعْرِفْكَ، وَعَلَى الْعَشَائِرِ الَّتِي لَمْ تَدْعُ بِاسْمِكَ. لأَنَّهُمْ أَكَلُوا يَعْقُوبَ. أَكَلُوهُ وَأَفْنَوْهُ وَأَخْرَبُوا مَسْكَنَهُ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 11
1. اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ الرَّبِّ:
2. [اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ هَذَا الْعَهْدِ وَكَلِّمُوا رِجَالَ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانَ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
3. فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: مَلْعُونٌ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْمَعُ كَلاَمَ هَذَا الْعَهْدِ
4. الَّذِي أَمَرْتُ بِهِ آبَاءَكُمْ يَوْمَ أَخْرَجْتُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ مِنْ كُورِ الْحَدِيدِ قَائِلاً: اسْمَعُوا صَوْتِي وَاعْمَلُوا بِهِ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا آمُرُكُمْ بِهِ فَتَكُونُوا لِي شَعْباً وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَكُمْ إِلَهاً
5. لأُقِيمَ الْحَلْفَ الَّذِي حَلَفْتُ لِآبَائِكُمْ أَنْ أُعْطِيَهُمْ أَرْضاً تَفِيضُ لَبَناً وَعَسَلاً كَهَذَا الْيَوْمِ]. فَأَجَبْتُ: [آمِينَ يَا رَبُّ].
6. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [نَادِ بِكُلِّ هَذَا الْكَلاَمِ فِي مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا وَفِي شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ: اسْمَعُوا كَلاَمَ هَذَا الْعَهْدِ وَاعْمَلُوا بِهِ.
7. لأَنِّي أَشْهَدْتُ عَلَى آبَائِكُمْ إِشْهَاداً يَوْمَ أَصْعَدْتُهُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ إِلَى هَذَا الْيَوْمِ مُبْكِراً وَمُشْهِداً قَائِلاً: اسْمَعُوا صَوْتِي.
8. فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُمِيلُوا أُذُنَهُمْ بَلْ سَلَكُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ فِي عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ. فَجَلَبْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ كَلاَمِ هَذَا الْعَهْدِ الَّذِي أَمَرْتُهُمْ أَنْ يَصْنَعُوهُ وَلَمْ يَصْنَعُوهُ].
9. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [تُوجَدُ فِتْنَةٌ بَيْنَ رِجَالِ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
10. قَدْ رَجَعُوا إِلَى آثَامِ آبَائِهِمِ الأَوَّلِينَ الَّذِينَ أَبُوا أَنْ يَسْمَعُوا كَلاَمِي وَقَدْ ذَهَبُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِيَعْبُدُوهَا. قَدْ نَقَضَ بَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَيْتُ يَهُوذَا عَهْدِي الَّذِي قَطَعْتُهُ مَعَ آبَائِهِمْ.
11. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا جَالِبٌ عَلَيْهِمْ شَرّاً لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهُ وَيَصْرُخُونَ إِلَيَّ فَلاَ أَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ.
12. فَيَنْطَلِقُ مُدُنُ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَيَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الآلِهَةِ الَّتِي يُبَخِّرُونَ لَهَا فَلَنْ تُخَلِّصَهُمْ فِي وَقْتِ بَلِيَّتِهِمْ.
13. لأَنَّهُ بِعَدَدِ مُدُنِكَ صَارَتْ آلِهَتُكَ يَا يَهُوذَا وَبِعَدَدِ شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَضَعْتُمْ مَذَابِحَ لِلْخِزْيِ مَذَابِحَ لِلتَّبْخِيرِ لِلْبَعْلِ.
14. وَأَنْتَ فَلاَ تُصَلِّ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ وَلاَ تَرْفَعْ لأَجْلِهِمْ دُعَاءً وَلاَ صَلاَةً لأَنِّي لاَ أَسْمَعُ فِي وَقْتِ صُرَاخِهِمْ إِلَيَّ مِنْ قِبَلِ بَلِيَّتِهِمْ.
15. [مَا لِحَبِيبَتِي فِي بَيْتِي؟ قَدْ عَمِلَتْ فَظَائِعَ كَثِيرَةً وَاللَّحْمُ الْمُقَدَّسُ قَدْ عَبَرَ عَنْكِ. إِذَا صَنَعْتِ الشَّرَّ حِينَئِذٍ تَبْتَهِجِينَ.
16. دَعَا الرَّبُّ اسْمَكِ: زَيْتُونَةً خَضْرَاءَ ذَاتَ ثَمَرٍ جَمِيلِ الصُّورَةِ. بِصَوْتِ ضَجَّةٍ عَظِيمَةٍ أَوْقَدَ نَاراً عَلَيْهَا فَانْكَسَرَتْ أَغْصَانُهَا.
17. وَرَبُّ الْجُنُودِ غَارِسُكِ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ عَلَيْكِ شَرّاً مِنْ أَجْلِ شَرِّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَيْتِ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي صَنَعُوهُ ضِدَّ أَنْفُسِهِمْ لِيُغِيظُونِي بِتَبْخِيرِهِمْ لِلْبَعْلِ].
18. وَالرَّبُّ عَرَّفَنِي فَعَرَفْتُ. حِينَئِذٍ أَرَيْتَنِي أَفْعَالَهُمْ.
19. وَأَنَا كَخَرُوفٍ دَاجِنٍ يُسَاقُ إِلَى الذَّبْحِ وَلَمْ أَعْلَمْ أَنَّهُمْ فَكَّرُوا عَلَيَّ أَفْكَاراً قَائِلِينَ: [لِنُهْلِكِ الشَّجَرَةَ بِثَمَرِهَا وَنَقْطَعْهُ مِنْ أَرْضِ الأَحْيَاءِ فَلاَ يُذْكَرَ بَعْدُ اسْمُهُ].
20. فَيَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ الْقَاضِيَ الْعَدْلَ فَاحِصَ الْكُلَى وَالْقَلْبِ دَعْنِي أَرَى انْتِقَامَكَ مِنْهُمْ لأَنِّي لَكَ كَشَفْتُ دَعْوَايَ.
21. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ أَهْلِ عَنَاثُوثَ الَّذِينَ يَطْلُبُونَ نَفْسَكَ قَائِلِينَ: [لاَ تَتَنَبَّأْ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَمُوتَ بِيَدِنَا].
22. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: [هَئَنَذَا أُعَاقِبُهُمْ. يَمُوتُ الشُّبَّانُ بِالسَّيْفِ وَيَمُوتُ بَنُوهُمْ وَبَنَاتُهُمْ بِالْجُوعِ.
23. وَلاَ تَكُونُ لَهُمْ بَقِيَّةٌ لأَنِّي أَجْلِبُ شَرّاً عَلَى أَهْلِ عَنَاثُوثَ سَنَةَ عِقَابِهِمْ].​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 12

1. أَبَرُّ أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ مِنْ أَنْ أُخَاصِمَكَ. لَكِنْ أُكَلِّمُكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ أَحْكَامِكَ. لِمَاذَا تَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُ الأَشْرَارِ؟ اطْمَأَنَّ كُلُّ الْغَادِرِينَ غَدْراً.
2. غَرَسْتَهُمْ فَأَصَّلُوا. نَمُوا وَأَثْمَرُوا ثَمَراً. أَنْتَ قَرِيبٌ فِي فَمِهِمْ وَبَعِيدٌ مِنْ كُلاَهُمْ.
3. وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَنِي. رَأَيْتَنِي وَاخْتَبَرْتَ قَلْبِي مِنْ جِهَتِكَ. افْرِزْهُمْ كَغَنَمٍ لِلذَّبْحِ وَخَصِّصْهُمْ لِيَوْمِ الْقَتْلِ.
4. حَتَّى مَتَى تَنُوحُ الأَرْضُ وَيَيْبَسُ عُشْبُ كُلِّ الْحَقْلِ؟ مِنْ شَرِّ السَّاكِنِينَ فِيهَا فَنِيَتِ الْبَهَائِمُ وَالطُّيُورُ لأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا: [لاَ يَرَى آخِرَتَنَا].
5. إِنْ جَرَيْتَ مَعَ الْمُشَاةِ فَأَتْعَبُوكَ فَكَيْفَ تُبَارِي الْخَيْلَ؟ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مُنْبَطِحاً فِي أَرْضِ السَّلاَمِ فَكَيْفَ تَعْمَلُ فِي كِبْرِيَاءِ الأُرْدُنِّ؟
6. لأَنَّ إِخْوَتَكَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَبَيْتَ أَبِيكَ قَدْ غَادَرُوكَ هُمْ أَيْضاً. هُمْ أَيْضاً نَادُوا وَرَاءَكَ بِصَوْتٍ عَالٍ. لاَ تَأْتَمِنْهُمْ إِذَا كَلَّمُوكَ بِالْخَيْرِ.
7. [قَدْ تَرَكْتُ بَيْتِي. رَفَضْتُ مِيرَاثِي. دَفَعْتُ حَبِيبَةَ نَفْسِي لِيَدِ أَعْدَائِهَا.
8. صَارَ لِي مِيرَاثِي كَأَسَدٍ فِي الْوَعْرِ. نَطَقَ عَلَيَّ بِصَوْتِهِ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَبْغَضْتُهُ.
9. جَارِحَةٌ ضَبُعٌ مِيرَاثِي لِي. الْجَوَارِحُ حَوَالَيْهِ عَلَيْهِ. هَلُمَّ اجْمَعُوا كُلَّ حَيَوَانِ الْحَقْلِ. ايتُوا بِهَا لِلأَكْلِ.
10. رُعَاةٌ كَثِيرُونَ أَفْسَدُوا كَرْمِي دَاسُوا نَصِيبِي. جَعَلُوا نَصِيبِي الْمُشْتَهَى بَرِّيَّةً خَرِبَةً.
11. جَعَلُوهُ خَرَاباً يَنُوحُ عَلَيَّ وَهُوَ خَرِبٌ. خَرِبَتْ كُلُّ الأَرْضِ لأَنَّهُ لاَ أَحَدَ يَضَعُ فِي قَلْبِهِ.
12. عَلَى جَمِيعِ الرَّوَابِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ أَتَى النَّاهِبُونَ لأَنَّ سَيْفاً لِلرَّبِّ يَأْكُلُ مِنْ أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَى الأَرْضِ. لَيْسَ سَلاَمٌ لأَحَدٍ مِنَ الْبَشَرِ.
13. زَرَعُوا حِنْطَةً وَحَصَدُوا شَوْكاً. أَعْيُوا وَلَمْ يَنْتَفِعُوا بَلْ خَزُوا مِنْ غَلاَّتِكُمْ مِنْ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ].
14. هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى جَمِيعِ جِيرَانِي الأَشْرَارِ الَّذِينَ يَلْمِسُونَ الْمِيرَاثَ الَّذِي أَوْرَثْتُهُ لِشَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ: [هَئَنَذَا أَقْتَلِعُهُمْ عَنْ أَرْضِهِمْ وَأَقْتَلِعُ بَيْتَ يَهُوذَا مِنْ وَسَطِهِمْ.
15. وَيَكُونُ بَعْدَ اقْتِلاَعِي إِيَّاهُمْ أَنِّي أَرْجِعُ فَأَرْحَمُهُمْ وَأَرُدُّهُمْ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى مِيرَاثِهِ وَكُلَّ وَاحِدٍ إِلَى أَرْضِهِ.
16. وَيَكُونُ إِذَا تَعَلَّمُوا عِلْماً طُرُقَ شَعْبِي أَنِّي أَحْلِفُ بِاسْمِي: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ كَمَا عَلَّمُوا شَعْبِي أَنْ يَحْلِفُوا بِبَعْلٍ أَنَّهُمْ يُبْنَوْنَ فِي وَسَطِ شَعْبِي.
17. وَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا فَإِنِّي أَقْتَلِعُ تِلْكَ الأُمَّةَ اقْتِلاَعاً وَأُبِيدُهَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ].​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 13

1. هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [اذْهَبْ وَاشْتَرِ لِنَفْسِكَ مِنْطَقَةً مِنْ كَتَّانٍ وَضَعْهَا عَلَى حَقَوَيْكَ وَلاَ تُدْخِلْهَا فِي الْمَاءِ].
2. فَاشْتَرَيْتُ الْمِنْطَقَةَ كَقَوْلِ الرَّبِّ وَوَضَعْتُهَا عَلَى حَقَوَيَّ.
3. فَصَارَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ ثَانِيَةً:
4. [خُذِ الْمِنْطَقَةَ الَّتِي اشْتَرَيْتَهَا الَّتِي هِيَ عَلَى حَقَوَيْكَ وَقُمِ انْطَلِقْ إِلَى الْفُرَاتِ وَاطْمُرْهَا هُنَاكَ فِي شَقِّ صَخْرٍ].
5. فَانْطَلَقْتُ وَطَمَرْتُهَا عِنْدَ الْفُرَاتِ كَمَا أَمَرَنِي الرَّبُّ.
6. وَكَانَ بَعْدَ أَيَّامٍ كَثِيرَةٍ أَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَالَ لِي: [قُمِ انْطَلِقْ إِلَى الْفُرَاتِ وَخُذْ مِنْ هُنَاكَ الْمِنْطَقَةَ الَّتِي أَمَرْتُكَ أَنْ تَطْمُرَهَا هُنَاكَ].
7. فَانْطَلَقْتُ إِلَى الْفُرَاتِ وَحَفَرْتُ وَأَخَذْتُ الْمِنْطَقَةَ مِنَ الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي طَمَرْتُهَا فِيهِ. وَإِذَا بِالْمِنْطَقَةِ قَدْ فَسَدَتْ. لاَ تَصْلُحُ لِشَيْءٍ.
8. فَصَارَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ:
9. [هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَكَذَا أُفْسِدُ كِبْرِيَاءَ يَهُوذَا وَكِبْرِيَاءَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْعَظِيمَةِ.
10. هَذَا الشَّعْبُ الشِّرِّيرُ الَّذِي يَأْبَى أَنْ يَسْمَعَ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي يَسْلُكُ فِي عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ وَيَسِيرُ وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِيَعْبُدَهَا وَيَسْجُدَ لَهَا يَصِيرُ كَهَذِهِ الْمِنْطَقَةِ الَّتِي لاَ تَصْلَُحُ لِشَيْءٍ.
11. لأَنَّهُ كَمَا تَلْتَصِقُ الْمِنْطَقَةُ بِحَقَوَيِ الإِنْسَانِ هَكَذَا أَلْصَقْتُ بِنَفْسِي كُلَّ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكُلَّ بَيْتِ يَهُوذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ لِيَكُونُوا لِي شَعْباً وَاسْماً وَفَخْراً وَمَجْداً وَلَكِنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا.
12. فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: كُلُّ زِقٍّ يَمْتَلِئُ خَمْراً. فَيَقُولُونَ لَكَ: أَمَا نَعْرِفُ مَعْرِفَةً أَنَّ كُلَّ زِقٍّ يَمْتَلِئُ خَمْراً؟
13. فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هَئَنَذَا أَمْلَأُ كُلَّ سُكَّانِ هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ وَالْمُلُوكَ الْجَالِسِينَ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ وَالْكَهَنَةَ وَالأَنْبِيَاءَ وَكُلَّ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ سُكْراً.
14. وَأُحَطِّمُهُمُ الْوَاحِدَ عَلَى أَخِيهِ الآبَاءَ وَالأَبْنَاءَ مَعاً يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لاَ أُشْفِقُ وَلاَ أَتَرَأَّفُ وَلاَ أَرْحَمُ مِنْ إِهْلاَكِهِمْ].
15. اِسْمَعُوا وَاصْغُوا. لاَ تَتَعَظَّمُوا لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ تَكَلَّمَ.
16. أَعْطُوا الرَّبَّ إِلَهَكُمْ مَجْداً قَبْلَ أَنْ يَجْعَلَ ظَلاَماً وَقَبْلَمَا تَعْثُرُ أَرْجُلُكُمْ عَلَى جِبَالِ الْعَتَمَةِ فَتَنْتَظِرُونَ نُوراً فَيَجْعَلُهُ ظِلَّ مَوْتٍ وَظَلاَماً دَامِساً.
17. وَإِنْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا ذَلِكَ فَإِنَّ نَفْسِي تَبْكِي فِي أَمَاكِنَ مُسْتَتِرَةً مِنْ أَجْلِ الْكِبْرِيَاءِ وَتَبْكِي عَيْنَيَّ بُكَاءً وَتَذْرِفُ الدُّمُوعَ لأَنَّهُ قَدْ سُبِيَ قَطِيعُ الرَّبِّ.
18. قُلْ لِلْمَلِكِ وَلِلْمَلِكَةِ: [اتَّضِعَا وَاجْلِسَا لأَنَّهُ قَدْ هَبَطَ عَنْ رَأْسَيْكُمَا تَاجُ مَجْدِكُمَا].
19. أُغْلِقَتْ مُدُنُ الْجَنُوبِ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْتَحُ. سُبِيَتْ يَهُوذَا كُلُّهَا. سُبِيَتْ بِالتَّمَامِ.
20. اِرْفَعُوا أَعْيُنَكُمْ وَانْظُرُوا الْمُقْبِلِينَ مِنَ الشِّمَالِ. أَيْنَ الْقَطِيعُ الَّذِي أُعْطِيَ لَكِ غَنَمُ مَجْدِكِ؟
21. مَاذَا تَقُولِينَ حِينَ يُعَاقِبُكِ وَقَدْ عَلَّمْتِهِمْ عَلَى نَفْسِكِ قُوَّاداً لِلرِّيَاسَةِ؟ أَمَا تَأْخُذُكِ الأَوْجَاعُ كَامْرَأَةٍ مَاخِضٍ؟
22. وَإِنْ قُلْتِ فِي قَلْبِكِ: لِمَاذَا أَصَابَتْنِي هَذِهِ؟ - لأَجْلِ عَظَمَةِ إِثْمِكِ هُتِكَ ذَيْلاَكِ وَانْكَشَفَ عُنْفاً عَقِبَاكِ.
23. هَلْ يُغَيِّرُ الْكُوشِيُّ جِلْدَهُ أَوِ النَّمِرُ رُقَطَهُ؟ فَأَنْتُمْ أَيْضاً تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَصْنَعُوا خَيْراً أَيُّهَا الْمُتَعَلِّمُونَ الشَّرَّ!
24. فَأُبَدِّدُهُمْ كَقَشٍّ يَعْبُرُ مَعَ رِيحِ الْبَرِّيَّةِ.
25. هَذِهِ قُرْعَتُكِ النَّصِيبُ الْمَكِيلُ لَكِ مِنْ عِنْدِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ لأَنَّكِ نَسِيتِنِي وَاتَّكَلْتِ عَلَى الْكَذِبِ.
26. فَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَرْفَعُ ذَيْلَيْكِ عَلَى وَجْهِكِ فَيُرَى خِزْيُكِ.
27. فِسْقُكِ وَصَهِيلُكِ وَرَذَالَةُ زِنَاكِ عَلَى الآكَامِ فِي الْحَقْلِ. قَدْ رَأَيْتُ مَكْرُهَاتِكِ. وَيْلٌ لَكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ! لاَ تَطْهُرِينَ. حَتَّى مَتَى بَعْدُ؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 14

1. كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ الَّتِي صَارَتْ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْقَحْطِ:
2. [نَاحَتْ يَهُوذَا وَأَبْوَابُهَا ذَبُلَتْ. حَزِنَتْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَعِدَ عَوِيلُ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
3. وَأَشْرَافُهُمْ أَرْسَلُوا أَصَاغِرَهُمْ لِلْمَاءِ. أَتُوا إِلَى الأَجْبَابِ فَلَمْ يَجِدُوا مَاءً. رَجَعُوا بِآنِيَتِهِمْ فَارِغَةً. خَزُوا وَخَجِلُوا وَغَطُّوا رُؤُوسَهُمْ
4. مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ الأَرْضَ قَدْ تَشَقَّقَتْ. لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ مَطَرٌ عَلَى الأَرْضِ خَزِيَ الْفَلاَّحُونَ. غَطُّوا رُؤُوسَهُمْ.
5. حَتَّى أَنَّ الإِيَّلَةَ أَيْضاً فِي الْحَقْلِ وَلَدَتْ وَتَرَكَتْ لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَكُنْ كَلَأٌ.
6. الْفَرَاءُ وَقَفَتْ عَلَى الْهِضَابِ تَسْتَنْشِقُ الرِّيحَ مِثْلَ بَنَاتِ آوَى. كَلَّتْ عُيُونُهَا لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ عُشْبٌ].
7. وَإِنْ تَكُنْ آثَامُنَا تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْنَا يَا رَبُّ فَاعْمَلْ لأَجْلِ اسْمِكَ. لأَنَّ مَعَاصِيَنَا كَثُرَتْ. إِلَيْكَ أَخْطَأْنَا.
8. يَا رَجَاءَ إِسْرَائِيلَ مُخَلِّصَهُ فِي زَمَانِ الضِّيقِ لِمَاذَا تَكُونُ كَغَرِيبٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَمُسَافِرٍ يَمِيلُ لِيَبِيتَ؟
9. لِمَاذَا تَكُونُ كَإِنْسَانٍ قَدْ تَحَيَّرَ كَجَبَّارٍ لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُخَلِّصَ؟ وَأَنْتَ فِي وَسَطِنَا يَا رَبُّ وَقَدْ دُعِينَا بِاسْمِكَ. لاَ تَتْرُكْنَا!
10. هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ: [هَكَذَا أَحَبُّوا أَنْ يَجُولُوا. لَمْ يَمْنَعُوا أَرْجُلَهُمْ فَالرَّبُّ لَمْ يَقْبَلْهُمْ. الآنَ يَذْكُرُ إِثْمَهُمْ وَيُعَاقِبُ خَطَايَاهُمْ].
11. وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [لاَ تُصَلِّ لأَجْلِ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ لِلْخَيْرِ.
12. حِينَ يَصُومُونَ لاَ أَسْمَعُ صُرَاخَهُمْ وَحِينَ يُصْعِدُونَ مُحْرَقَةً وَتَقْدِمَةً لاَ أَقْبَلُهُمْ بَلْ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْوَبَإِ أَنَا أُفْنِيهِمْ].
13. فَقُلْتُ: [آهِ أَيُّهَا السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ! هُوَذَا الأَنْبِيَاءُ يَقُولُونَ لَهُمْ لاَ تَرُونَ سَيْفاً وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ جُوعٌ بَلْ سَلاَماً ثَابِتاً أُعْطِيكُمْ فِي هَذَا الْمَوْضِعِ].
14. فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [بِالْكَذِبِ يَتَنَبَّأُ الأَنْبِيَاءُ بِاسْمِي. لَمْ أُرْسِلْهُمْ وَلاَ أَمَرْتُهُمْ وَلاَ كَلَّمْتُهُمْ. بِرُؤْيَا كَاذِبَةٍ وَعِرَافَةٍ وَبَاطِلٍ وَمَكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ هُمْ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَكُمْ].
15. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ بِاسْمِي وَأَنَا لَمْ أُرْسِلْهُمْ وَهُمْ يَقُولُونَ: [لاَ يَكُونُ سَيْفٌ وَلاَ جُوعٌ فِي هَذِهِ الأَرْضِ]: [لِلسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ يَفْنَى أُولَئِكَ الأَنْبِيَاءُ.
16. وَالشَّعْبُ الَّذِي يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَهُ يَكُونُ مَطْرُوحاً فِي شَوَارِعِ أُورُشَلِيمَ مِنْ جَرَى الْجُوعِ وَالسَّيْفِ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يَدْفِنُهُمْ هُمْ وَنِسَاءَهُمْ وَبَنِيهِمْ وَبَنَاتِهِمْ وَأَسْكُبُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَرَّهُمْ].
17. وَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ هَذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: [لِتَذْرِفْ عَيْنَايَ دُمُوعاً لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً وَلاَ تَكُفَّا لأَنَّ الْعَذْرَاءَ بِنْتَ شَعْبِي سُحِقَتْ سَحْقاً عَظِيماً بِضَرْبَةٍ مُوجِعَةٍ جِدّاً.
18. إِذَا خَرَجْتُ إِلَى الْحَقْلِ فَإِذَا الْقَتْلَى بِالسَّيْفِ. وَإِذَا دَخَلْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ فَإِذَا الْمَرْضَى بِالْجُوعِ لأَنَّ النَّبِيَّ وَالْكَاهِنَ كِلَيْهِمَا يَطُوفَانِ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلاَ يَعْرِفَانِ شَيْئاً].
19. هَلْ رَفَضْتَ يَهُوذَا رَفْضاً أَوْ كَرِهَتْ نَفْسُكَ صِهْيَوْنَ؟ لِمَاذَا ضَرَبْتَنَا وَلاَ شِفَاءَ لَنَا؟ انْتَظَرْنَا السَّلاَمَ فَلَمْ يَكُنْ خَيْرٌ وَزَمَانَ الشِّفَاءِ فَإِذَا رُعْبٌ.
20. قَدْ عَرَفْنَا يَا رَبُّ شَرَّنَا إِثْمَ آبَائِنَا لأَنَّنَا قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا إِلَيْكَ.
21. لاَ تَرْفُضْ لأَجْلِ اسْمِكَ. لاَ تَهِنْ كُرْسِيَّ مَجْدِكَ. اذْكُرْ. لاَ تَنْقُضْ عَهْدَكَ مَعَنَا.
22. هَلْ يُوجَدُ فِي أَبَاطِيلِ الأُمَمِ مَنْ يُمْطِرُ أَوْ هَلْ تُعْطِي السَّمَاوَاتُ وَابِلاً؟ أَمَا أَنْتَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلَهُنَا؟ فَنَرْجُوكَ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ صَنَعْتَ كُلَّ هَذِهِ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 15

1. ثُمَّ قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [وَإِنْ وَقَفَ مُوسَى وَصَمُوئِيلُ أَمَامِي لاَ تَكُونُ نَفْسِي نَحْوَ هَذَا الشَّعْبِ. اطْرَحْهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِي فَيَخْرُجُوا.
2. وَيَكُونُ إِذَا قَالُوا لَكَ: إِلَى أَيْنَ نَخْرُجُ؟ أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: الَّذِينَ لِلْمَوْتِ فَإِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَالَّذِينَ لِلسَّيْفِ فَإِلَى السَّيْفِ وَالَّذِينَ لِلْجُوعِ فَإِلَى الْجُوعِ وَالَّذِينَ لِلسَّبْيِ فَإِلَى السَّبْيِ.
3. وَأُوَكِّلُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعَةَ أَنْوَاعٍ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ: السَّيْفَ لِلْقَتْلِ وَالْكِلاَبَ لِلسَّحْبِ وَطُيُورَ السَّمَاءِ وَوُحُوشَ الأَرْضِ لِلأَكْلِ وَالإِهْلاَكِ.
4. وَأَدْفَعُهُمْ لِلْقَلَقِ فِي كُلِّ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ مِنْ أَجْلِ مَنَسَّى بْنِ حَزَقِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ مَا صَنَعَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ.
5. فَمَنْ يُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكِ يَا أُورُشَلِيمُ وَمَنْ يُعَزِّيكِ وَمَنْ يَمِيلُ لِيَسْأَلَ عَنْ سَلاَمَتِكِ؟
6. أَنْتِ تَرَكْتِنِي يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ سِرْتِ. فَأَمُدُّ يَدِي عَلَيْكِ وَأُهْلِكُكِ. مَلِلْتُ مِنَ النَّدَامَةِ.
7. وَأُذْرِيهِمْ بِمِذْرَاةٍ فِي أَبْوَابِ الأَرْضِ. أُثْكِلُ وَأُبِيدُ شَعْبِي. لَمْ يَرْجِعُوا عَنْ طُرُقِهِمْ.
8. كَثُرَتْ لِي أَرَامِلُهُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رَمْلِ الْبِحَارِ. جَلَبْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ عَلَى أُمِّ الشُّبَّانِ نَاهِباً فِي الظَّهِيرَةِ. أَوْقَعْتُ عَلَيْهَا بَغْتَةً رَعْدَةً وَرُعُبَاتٍ.
9. ذَبُلَتْ وَالِدَةُ السَّبْعَةِ. أَسْلَمَتْ نَفْسَهَا. غَرَبَتْ شَمْسُهَا إِذْ بَعْدُ نَهَارٌ. خَزِيَتْ وَخَجِلَتْ. أَمَّا بَقِيَّتُهُمْ فَلِلسَّيْفِ أَدْفَعُهَا أَمَامَ أَعْدَائِهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ].
10. وَيْلٌ لِي يَا أُمِّي لأَنَّكِ وَلَدْتِنِي إِنْسَانَ خِصَامٍ وَإِنْسَانَ نِزَاعٍ لِكُلِّ الأَرْضِ. لَمْ أَقْرِضْ وَلاَ أَقْرَضُونِي وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَلْعَنُنِي.
11. قَالَ الرَّبُّ: [إِنِّي أَحُلُّكَ لِلْخَيْرِ. إِنِّي أَجْعَلُ الْعَدُوَّ يَتَضَرَّعُ إِلَيْكَ فِي وَقْتِ الشَّرِّ وَفِي وَقْتِ الضِّيقِ.
12. هَلْ يَكْسِرُ الْحَدِيدُ الْحَدِيدَ الَّذِي مِنَ الشِّمَالِ وَالنُّحَاسَ؟
13. ثَرْوَتُكَ وَخَزَائِنُكَ أَدْفَعُهَا لِلنَّهْبِ لاَ بِثَمَنٍ بَلْ بِكُلِّ خَطَايَاكَ وَفِي كُلِّ تُخُومِكَ.
14. وَأُعَبِّرُكَ مَعَ أَعْدَائِكَ فِي أَرْضٍ لَمْ تَعْرِفْهَا لأَنَّ نَاراً قَدْ أُشْعِلَتْ بِغَضَبِي تُوقَدُ عَلَيْكُمْ].
15. أَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَ. اذْكُرْنِي وَتَعَهَّدْنِي وَانْتَقِمْ لِي مِنْ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ. بِطُولِ أَنَاتِكَ لاَ تَأْخُذْنِي. اعْرِفِ احْتِمَالِي الْعَارَ لأَجْلِكَ.
16. وُجِدَ كَلاَمُكَ فَأَكَلْتُهُ فَكَانَ كَلاَمُكَ لِي لِلْفَرَحِ وَلِبَهْجَةِ قَلْبِي لأَنِّي دُعِيتُ بِاسْمِكَ يَا رَبُّ إِلَهَ الْجُنُودِ.
17. لَمْ أَجْلِسْ فِي مَحْفَلِ الْمَازِحِينَ مُبْتَهِجاً. مِنْ أَجْلِ يَدِكَ جَلَسْتُ وَحْدِي لأَنَّكَ قَدْ مَلَأْتَنِي غَضَباً.
18. لِمَاذَا كَانَ وَجَعِي دَائِماً وَجُرْحِي عَدِيمَ الشِّفَاءِ يَأْبَى أَنْ يُشْفَى؟ أَتَكُونُ لِي مِثْلَ كَاذِبٍ مِثْلَ مِيَاهٍ غَيْرِ دَائِمَةٍ؟
19. لِذَلِكَ هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: [إِنْ رَجَعْتَ أُرَجِّعْكَ فَتَقِفُ أَمَامِي. وَإِذَا أَخْرَجْتَ الثَّمِينَ مِنَ الْمَرْذُولِ فَمِثْلَ فَمِي تَكُونُ. هُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنْتَ لاَ تَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ.
20. وَأَجْعَلُكَ لِهَذَا الشَّعْبِ سُورَ نُحَاسٍ حَصِيناً فَيُحَارِبُونَكَ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَيْكَ لأَنِّي مَعَكَ لأُخَلِّصَكَ وَأُنْقِذَكَ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
21. فَأُنْقِذُكَ مِنْ يَدِ الأَشْرَارِ وَأَفْدِيكَ مِنْ كَفِّ الْعُتَاةِ].​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 16

1 ثُمَّ صَارَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
2 «لاَ تَتَّخِذْ لِنَفْسِكَ امْرَأَةً، وَلاَ يَكُنْ لَكَ بَنُونَ وَلاَ بَنَاتٌ فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ.
3 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنِ الْبَنِينَ وَعَنِ الْبَنَاتِ الْمَوْلُودِينَ فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، وَعَنْ أُمَّهَاتِهِمِ اللَّوَاتِي وَلَدْنَهُمْ، وَعَنْ آبَائِهِمِ الَّذِينَ وَلَدُوهُمْ فِي هذِهِ الأَرْضِ:
4 مِيتَاتِ أَمْرَاضٍ يَمُوتُونَ. لاَ يُنْدَبُونَ وَلاَ يُدْفَنُونَ، بَلْ يَكُونُونَ دِمْنَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ، وَبِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ يَفْنَوْنَ، وَتَكُونُ جُثَثُهُمْ أُكْلاً لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَلِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ.
5 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: لاَ تَدْخُلْ بَيْتَ النَّوْحِ وَلاَ تَمْضِ لِلنَّدْبِ وَلاَ تُعَزِّهِمْ، لأَنِّي نَزَعْتُ سَلاَمِي مِنْ هذَا الشَّعْبِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، الإِحْسَانَ وَالْمَرَاحِمَ.
6 فَيَمُوتُ الْكِبَارُ وَالصِّغَارُ فِي هذِهِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ يُدْفَنُونَ وَلاَ يَنْدُبُونَهُمْ، وَلاَ يَخْمِشُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَلاَ يَجْعَلُونَ قَرَعَةً مِنْ أَجْلِهِمْ.
7 وَلاَ يَكْسِرُونَ خُبْزًا فِي الْمَنَاحَةِ لِيُعَزُّوهُمْ عَنْ مَيِّتٍ، وَلاَ يَسْقُونَهُمْ كَأْسَ التَّعْزِيَةِ عَنْ أَبٍ أَوْ أُمٍّ.
8 وَلاَ تَدْخُلْ بَيْتَ الْوَلِيمَةِ لِتَجْلِسَ مَعَهُمْ لِلأَكْلِ وَالشُّرْبِ.
9 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: هأَنَذَا مُبَطِّلٌ مِنْ هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِكُمْ وَفِي أَيَّامِكُمْ، صَوْتَ الطَّرَبِ وَصَوْتَ الْفَرَحِ، صَوْتَ الْعَرِيسِ وَصَوْتَ الْعَرُوسِ.
10 « وَيَكُونُ حِينَ تُخْبِرُ هذَا الشَّعْبَ بِكُلِّ هذِهِ الأُمُورِ أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ لَكَ: لِمَاذَا تَكَلَّمَ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْنَا بِكُلِّ هذَا الشَّرِّ الْعَظِيمِ، فَمَا هُوَ ذَنْبُنَا وَمَا هِيَ خَطِيَّتُنَا الَّتِي أَخْطَأْنَاهَا إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا؟
11 فَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّ آبَاءَكُمْ قَدْ تَرَكُونِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَذَهَبُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَعَبَدُوهَا وَسَجَدُوا لَهَا، وَإِيَّايَ تَرَكُوا، وَشَرِيعَتِي لَمْ يَحْفَظُوهَا.
12 وَأَنْتُمْ أَسَأْتُمْ فِي عَمَلِكُمْ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ آبَائِكُمْ. وَهَا أَنْتُمْ ذَاهِبُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ وَرَاءَ عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَتَّى لاَ تَسْمَعُوا لِي.
13 فَأَطْرُدُكُمْ مِنْ هذِهِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَرْضٍ لَمْ تَعْرِفُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَلاَ آبَاؤُكُمْ، فَتَعْبُدُونَ هُنَاكَ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى نَهَارًا وَلَيْلاً حَيْثُ لاَ أُعْطِيكُمْ نِعْمَةً.
14 «لِذلِكَ هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلاَ يُقَالُ بَعْدُ: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ،
15 بَلْ حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَرَاضِي الَّتِي طَرَدَهُمْ إِلَيْهَا. فَأُرْجِعُهُمْ إِلَى أَرْضِهِمِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُ آبَاءَهُمْ إِيَّاهَا.
16 «هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ إِلَى جَزَّافِينَ كَثِيرِينَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، فَيَصْطَادُونَهُمْ، ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ أُرْسِلُ إِلَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْقَانِصِينَ فَيَقْتَنِصُونَهُمْ عَنْ كُلِّ جَبَل وَعَنْ كُلِّ أَكَمَةٍ وَمِنْ شُقُوقِ الصُّخُورِ.
17 لأَنَّ عَيْنَيَّ عَلَى كُلِّ طُرُقِهِمْ. لَمْ تَسْتَتِرْ عَنْ وَجْهِي، وَلَمْ يَخْتَفِ إِثْمُهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ عَيْنَيَّ.
18 وَأُعَاقِبُ أَوَّلاً إِثْمَهُمْ وَخَطِيَّتَهُمْ ضِعْفَيْنِ، لأَنَّهُمْ دَنَّسُوا أَرْضِي، وَبِجُثَثِ مَكْرُهَاتِهِمْ وَرَجَاسَاتِهِمْ قَدْ مَلأُوا مِيرَاثِي».
19 يَا رَبُّ، عِزِّي وَحِصْنِي وَمَلْجَإِي فِي يَوْمِ الضِّيِق، إِلَيْكَ تَأْتِي الأُمَمُ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ، وَيَقُولُونَ: «إِنَّمَا وَرِثَ آبَاؤُنَا كَذِبًا وَأَبَاطِيلَ وَمَا لاَ مَنْفَعَةَ فِيهِ.
20 هَلْ يَصْنَعُ الإِنْسَانُ لِنَفْسِهِ آلِهَةً وَهِيَ لَيْسَتْ آلِهَةً؟».
21 «لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا أُعَرِّفُهُمْ هذِهِ الْمَرَّةَ، أُعَرِّفُهُمْ يَدِي وَجَبَرُوتِي، فَيَعْرِفُونَ أَنَّ اسْمِي يَهْوَهُ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 17


1 « خَطِيَّةُ يَهُوذَا مَكْتُوبَةٌ بِقَلَمٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ، بِرَأْسٍ مِنَ الْمَاسِ مَنْقُوشَةٌ عَلَى لَوْحِ قَلْبِهِمْ وَعَلَى قُرُونِ مَذَابِحِكُمْ.
2 كَذِكْرِ بَنِيهِمْ مَذَابِحَهُمْ، وَسَوَارِيَهُمْ عِنْدَ أَشْجَارٍ خُضْرٍ عَلَى آكَامٍ مُرْتَفِعَةٍ.
3 يَا جَبَلِي فِي الْحَقْلِ، أَجْعَلُ ثَرْوَتَكَ، كُلَّ خَزَائِنِكَ لِلنَّهْبِ، وَمُرْتَفَعَاتِكَ لِلْخَطِيَّةِ فِي كُلِّ تُخُومِكَ.
4 وَتَتَبَرَّأُ وَبِنَفْسِكَ عَنْ مِيرَاثِكَ الَّذِي أَعْطَيْتُكَ إِيَّاهُ، وَأَجْعَلُكَ تَخْدِمُ أَعْدَاءَكَ فِي أَرْضٍ لَمْ تَعْرِفْهَا، لأَنَّكُمْ قَدْ أَضْرَمْتُمْ نَارًا بِغَضَبِي تَتَّقِدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؟.
5 «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: مَلْعُونٌ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ، وَيَجْعَلُ الْبَشَرَ ذِرَاعَهُ، وَعَنِ الرَّبِّ يَحِيدُ قَلْبُهُ.
6 وَيَكُونُ مِثْلَ الْعَرْعَرِ فِي الْبَادِيَةِ، وَلاَ يَرَى إِذَا جَاءَ الْخَيْرُ، بَلْ يَسْكُنُ الْحَرَّةَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، أَرْضًا سَبِخَةً وَغَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ.
7 مُبَارَكٌ الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَتَّكِلُ عَلَى الرَّبِّ، وَكَانَ الرَّبُّ مُتَّكَلَهُ،
8 فَإِنَّهُ يَكُونُ كَشَجَرَةٍ مَغْرُوسَةٍ عَلَى مِيَاهٍ، وَعَلَى نَهْرٍ تَمُدُّ أُصُولَهَا، وَلاَ تَرَى إِذَا جَاءَ الْحَرُّ، وَيَكُونُ وَرَقُهَا أَخْضَرَ، وَفِي سَنَةِ الْقَحْطِ لاَ تَخَافُ، وَلاَ تَكُفُّ عَنِ الإِثْمَارِ.
9 «اَلْقَلْبُ أَخْدَعُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ نَجِيسٌ، مَنْ يَعْرِفُهُ؟
10 أَنَا الرَّبُّ فَاحِصُ الْقَلْبِ مُخْتَبِرُ الْكُلَى لأُعْطِيَ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ طُرُقِهِ، حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِهِ.
11 حَجَلَةٌ تَحْضُنُ مَا لَمْ تَبِضْ مُحَصِّلُ الْغِنَى بِغَيْرِ حَقّ. فِي نِصْفِ أَيَّامِهِ يَتْرُكُهُ وَفِي آخِرَتِهِ يَكُونُ أَحْمَقَ!».
12 كُرْسِيُّ مَجْدٍ مُرْتَفِعٌ مِنَ الابْتِدَاءِ هُوَ مَوْضِعُ مَقْدِسِنَا.
13 أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ رَجَاءُ إِسْرَائِيلَ، كُلُّ الَّذِينَ يَتْرُكُونَكَ يَخْزَوْنَ. «الْحَائِدُونَ عَنِّي فِي التُّرَابِ يُكْتَبُونَ، لأَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا الرَّبَّ يَنْبُوعَ الْمِيَاهِ الْحَيَّةِ».
14 اِشْفِنِي يَا رَبُّ فَأُشْفَى. خَلِّصْنِي فَأُخَلَّصَ، لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تَسْبِيحَتِي.
15 هَا هُمْ يَقُولُونَ لِي: «أَيْنَ هِيَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ؟ لِتَأْتِ!»
16 أَمَّا أَنَا فَلَمْ أَعْتَزِلْ عَنْ أَنْ أَكُونَ رَاعِيًا وَرَاءَكَ، وَلاَ اشْتَهَيْتُ يَوْمَ الْبَلِيَّةِ. أَنْتَ عَرَفْتَ. مَا خَرَجَ مِنْ شَفَتَيَّ كَانَ مُقَابِلَ وَجْهِكَ.
17 لاَ تَكُنْ لِي رُعْبًا. أَنْتَ مَلْجَإِي فِي يَوْمِ الشَّرِّ.
18 لِيَخْزَ طَارِدِيَّ وَلاَ أَخْزَ أَنَا. لِيَرْتَعِبُوا هُمْ وَلاَ أَرْتَعِبْ أَنَا. إِجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الشَّرِّ وَاسْحَقْهُمْ سَحْقًا مُضَاعَفًا.
19 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: «اذْهَبْ وَقِفْ فِي بَابِ بَنِي الشَّعْبِ الَّذِي يَدْخُلُ مِنْهُ مُلُوكُ يَهُوذَا وَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْهُ، وَفِي كُلِّ أَبْوَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ،
20 وَقُلْ لَهُمُ: اسْمَعُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ يَا مُلُوكَ يَهُوذَا، وَكُلَّ يَهُوذَا، وَكُلَّ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ الدَّاخِلِينَ مِنْ هذِهِ الأَبْوَابِ.
21 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: تَحَفَّظُوا بِأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلاَ تَحْمِلُوا حِمْلاً يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَلاَ تُدْخِلُوهُ فِي أَبْوَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ،
22 وَلاَ تُخْرِجُوا حِمْلاً مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ، وَلاَ تَعْمَلُوا شُغْلاً مَّا، بَلْ قَدِّسُوا يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ كَمَا أَمَرْتُ آبَاءَكُمْ.
23 فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ يُمِيلُوا أُذُنَهُمْ، بَلْ قَسَّوْا أَعْنَاقَهُمْ لِئَلاَّ يَسْمَعُوا وَلِئَلاَّ يَقْبَلُوا تَأْدِيبًا.
24 وَيَكُونُ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ لِي سَمْعًا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلَمْ تُدْخِلُوا حِمْلاً فِي أَبْوَابِ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ، بَلْ قَدَّسْتُمْ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ وَلَمْ تَعْمَلُوا فِيهِ شُغْلاً مَّا،
25 أَنَّهُ يَدْخُلُ فِي أَبْوَابِ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ مُلُوكٌ وَرُؤَسَاءُ جَالِسُونَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ، رَاكِبُونَ فِي مَرْكَبَاتٍ وَعَلَى خَيْل، هُمْ وَرُؤَسَاؤُهُمْ رِجَالُ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانُ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَتُسْكَنُ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
26 وَيَأْتُونَ مِنْ مُدُنِ يَهُوذَا، وَمِنْ حَوَالَيْ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمِنْ أَرْضِ بِنْيَامِينَ وَمِنَ السَّهْلِ وَمِنَ الْجِبَالِ وَمِنَ الْجَنُوبِ، يَأْتُونَ بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ وَذَبَائِحَ وَتَقْدِمَاتٍ وَلُبَانٍ، وَيَدْخُلُونَ بِذَبَائِحِ شُكْرٍ إِلَى بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.
27 وَلكِنْ إِنْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِي لِتُقَدِّسُوا يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ لِكَيْلاَ تَحْمِلُوا حِمْلاً وَلاَ تُدْخِلُوهُ فِي أَبْوَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ يَوْمَ السَّبْتِ، فَإِنِّي أُشْعِلُ نَارًا فِي أَبْوَابِهَا فَتَأْكُلُ قُصُورَ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَلاَ تَنْطَفِئُ».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 18

1 الْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
2 «قُمِ انْزِلْ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ وَهُنَاكَ أُسْمِعُكَ كَلاَمِي».
3 فَنَزَلْتُ إِلَى بَيْتِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ، وَإِذَا هُوَ يَصْنَعُ عَمَلاً عَلَى الدُّولاَبِ.
4 فَفَسَدَ الْوِعَاءُ الَّذِي كَانَ يَصْنَعُهُ مِنَ الطِّينِ بِيَدِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ، فَعَادَ وَعَمِلَهُ وِعَاءً آخَرَ كَمَا حَسُنَ فِي عَيْنَيِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ أَنْ يَصْنَعَهُ.
5 فَصَارَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ قَائِلاً:
6 «أَمَا أَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ أَصْنَعَ بِكُمْ كَهذَا الْفَخَّارِيِّ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ هُوَذَا كَالطِّينِ بِيَدِ الْفَخَّارِيِّ أَنْتُمْ هكَذَا بِيَدِي يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
7 تَارَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَةٍ بِالْقَلْعِ وَالْهَدْمِ وَالإِهْلاَكِ،
8 فَتَرْجعُ تِلْكَ الأُمَّةُ الَّتِي تَكَلَّمْتُ عَلَيْهَا عَنْ شَرِّهَا، فَأَنْدَمُ عَنِ الشَّرِّ الَّذِي قَصَدْتُ أَنْ أَصْنَعَهُ بِهَا.
9 وَتَارَةً أَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَعَلَى مَمْلَكَةٍ بِالْبِنَاءِ وَالْغَرْسِ،
10 فَتَفْعَلُ الشَّرَّ فِي عَيْنَيَّ، فَلاَ تَسْمَعُ لِصَوْتِي، فَأَنْدَمُ عَنِ الْخَيْرِ الَّذِي قُلْتُ إِنِّي أُحْسِنُ إِلَيْهَا بِهِ.
11 «فَالآنَ كَلِّمْ رِجَالَ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانَ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلاً: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا مُصْدِرٌ عَلَيْكُمْ شَرًّا، وَقَاصِدٌ عَلَيْكُمْ قَصْدًا. فَارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيءِ، وَأَصْلِحُوا طُرُقَكُمْ وَأَعْمَالَكُمْ».
12 فَقَالُوا: «بَاطِلٌ! لأَنَّنَا نَسْعَى وَرَاءَ أَفْكَارِنَا، وَكُلُّ وَاحِدٍ يَعْمَلُ حَسَبَ عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ الرَّدِيءِ».
13 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «اسْأَلُوا بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ. مَنْ سَمِعَ كَهذِهِ؟ مَا يُقْشَعَرُّ مِنْهُ جِدًّا عَمِلَتْ عَذْرَاءُ إِسْرَائِيلَ.
14 هَلْ يَخْلُو صَخْرُ حَقْلِي مِنْ ثَلْجِ لُبْنَانَ؟ أَوْ هَلْ تَنْشَفُ الْمِيَاهُ الْمُنْفَجِرَةُ الْبَارِدَةُ الْجَارِيَةُ؟
15 لأَنَّ شَعْبِي قَدْ نَسِيَني! بَخَّرُوا لِلْبَاطِلِ، وَقَدْ أَعْثَرُوهُمْ فِي طُرُقِهِمْ، فِي السُّبُلِ الْقَدِيمَةِ لِيَسْلُكُوا فِي شُعَبٍ، فِي طَرِيق غَيْرِ مُسَهَّل،
16 لِتُجْعَلْ أَرْضُهُمْ خَرَابًا وَصَفِيرًا أَبَدِيًّا. كُلُّ مَارّ فِيهَا يَدْهَشُ وَيَنْغِضُ رَأْسَهُ.
17 كَرِيحٍ شَرْقِيَّةٍ أُبَدِّدُهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَدُوِّ. أُرِيهِمِ الْقَفَا لاَ الْوَجْهَ فِي يَوْمِ مُصِيبَتِهِمْ».
18 فَقَالُوا: «هَلُمَّ فَنُفَكِّرُ عَلَى إِرْمِيَا أَفْكَارًا، لأَنَّ الشَّرِيعَةَ لاَ تَبِيدُ عَنِ الْكَاهِنِ، وَلاَ الْمَشُورَةَ عَنِ الْحَكِيمِ، وَلاَ الْكَلِمَةَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ. هَلُمَّ فَنَضْرِبُهُ بِاللِّسَانِ وَلِكُلِّ كَلاَمِهِ لاَ نُصْغِي».
19 أَصْغِ لِي يَا رَبُّ، وَاسْمَعْ صَوْتَ أَخْصَامِي.
20 هَلْ يُجَازَى عَنْ خَيْرٍ بِشَرّ؟ لأَنَّهُمْ حَفَرُوا حُفْرَةً لِنَفْسِي. اذْكُرْ وُقُوفِي أَمَامَكَ لأَتَكَلَّمَ عَنْهُمْ بِالْخَيْرِ لأَرُدَّ غَضَبَكَ عَنْهُمْ.
21 لِذلِكَ سَلِّمْ بَنِيهِمْ لِلْجُوعِ، وَادْفَعْهُمْ لِيَدِ السَّيْفِ، فَتَصِيرَ نِسَاؤُهُمْ ثَكَالَى وَأَرَامِلَ، وَتَصِيرَ رِجَالُهُمْ قَتْلَى الْمَوْتِ، وَشُبَّانُهُمْ مَضْرُوبِي السَّيْفِ فِي الْحَرْبِ.
22 لِيُسْمَعْ صِيَاحٌ مِنْ بُيُوتِهِمْ إِذْ تَجْلِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ جَيْشًا بَغْتَةً. لأَنَّهُمْ حَفَرُوا حُفْرَةً لِيُمْسِكُونِي، وَطَمَرُوا فِخَاخًا لِرِجْلَيَّ.
23 وَأَنْتَ يَا رَبُّ عَرَفْتَ كُلَّ مَشُورَتِهِمْ عَلَيَّ لِلْمَوْتِ. لاَ تَصْفَحْ عَنْ إِثْمِهِمْ، وَلاَ تَمْحُ خَطِيَّتَهُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِكَ، بَلْ لِيَكُونُوا مُتَعَثِّرِينَ أَمَامَكَ. فِي وَقْتِ غَضَبِكَ عَامِلْهُمْ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 19

1 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «اذْهَبْ وَاشْتَرِ إِبْرِيقَ فَخَّارِيٍّ مِنْ خَزَفٍ، وَخُذْ مِنْ شُيُوخِ الشَّعْبِ وَمِنْ شُيُوخِ الْكَهَنَةِ،
2 وَاخْرُجْ إِلَى وَادِي ابْنِ هِنُّومَ الَّذِي عِنْدَ مَدْخَلِ بَابِ الْفَخَّارِ، وَنَادِ هُنَاكَ بِالْكَلِمَاتِ الَّتِي أُكَلِّمُكَ بِهَا.
3 وَقُلِ: اسْمَعُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ يَا مُلُوكَ يَهُوذَا وَسُكَّانَ أُورُشَلِيمَ. هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: هأَنَذَا جَالِبٌ عَلَى هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ شَرًّا، كُلُّ مَنْ سَمِعَ بِهِ تَطِنُّ أُذْنَاهُ.
4 مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُونِي، وَأَنْكَرُوا هذَا الْمَوْضِعَ وَبَخَّرُوا فِيهِ لآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا هُمْ وَلاَ آبَاؤُهُمْ وَلاَ مُلُوكُ يَهُوذَا، وَمَلأُوا هذَا الْمَوْضِعَ مِنْ دَمِ الأَزْكِيَاءِ،
5 وَبَنَوْا مُرْتَفَعَاتٍ لِلْبَعْلِ لِيُحْرِقُوا أَوْلاَدَهُمْ بِالنَّارِ مُحْرَقَاتٍ لِلْبَعْلِ، الَّذِي لَمْ أُوْصِ وَلاَ تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ وَلاَ صَعِدَ عَلَى قَلْبِي.
6 لِذلِكَ هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلاَ يُدْعَى بَعْدُ هذَا الْمَوْضِعُ تُوفَةَ وَلاَ وَادِي ابْنِ هِنُّومَ، بَلْ وَادِي الْقَتْلِ.
7 وَأَنْقُضُ مَشُورَةَ يَهُوذَا وَأُورُشَلِيمَ فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ يَسْقُطُونَ بِالسَّيْفِ أَمَامَ أَعْدَائِهِمْ وَبِيَدِ طَالِبِي نُفُوسِهِمْ، وَأَجْعَلُ جُثَثَهُمْ أُكْلاً لِطُيُورِ السَّمَاءِ وَلِوُحُوشِ الأَرْضِ.
8 وَأَجْعَلُ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ لِلدَّهَشِ وَالصَّفِيرِ. كُلُّ عَابِرٍ بِهَا يَدْهَشُ وَيَصْفِرُ مِنْ أَجْلِ كُلِّ ضَرَبَاتِهَا.
9 وَأُطْعِمُهُمْ لَحْمَ بَنِيهِمْ وَلَحْمَ بَنَاتِهِمْ، فَيَأْكُلُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ لَحْمَ صَاحِبِهِ فِي الْحِصَارِ وَالضِّيقِ الَّذِي يُضَايِقُهُمْ بِهِ أَعْدَاؤُهُمْ وَطَالِبُو نُفُوسِهِمْ.
10 ثُمَّ تَكْسِرُ الإِبْرِيقَ أَمَامَ أَعْيُنِ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ يَسِيرُونَ مَعَكَ
11 وَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هكَذَا أَكْسِرُ هذَا الشَّعْبَ وَهذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ كَمَا يُكْسَرُ وِعَاءُ الْفَخَّارِيِّ بِحَيْثُ لاَ يُمْكِنُ جَبْرُهُ بَعْدُ، وَفِي تُوفَةَ يُدْفَنُونَ حَتَّى لاَ يَكُونَ مَوْضِعٌ لِلدَّفْنِ.
12 هكَذَا أَصْنَعُ لِهذَا الْمَوْضِعِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلِسُكَّانِهِ. وَأَجْعَلُ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةَ مِثْلَ تُوفَةَ.
13 وَتَكُونُ بُيُوتُ أُورُشَلِيمَ وَبُيُوتُ مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا كَمَوْضِعِ تُوفَةَ، نَجِسَةً كُلُّ الْبُيُوتِ الَّتِي بَخَّرُوا عَلَى سُطُوحِهَا لِكُلِّ جُنْدِ السَّمَاءِ وَسَكَبُوا سَكَائِبَ لآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى».
14 ثُمَّ جَاءَ إِرْمِيَا مِنْ تُوفَةَ الَّتِي أَرْسَلَهُ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْهَا لِيَتَنَبَّأَ، وَوَقَفَ فِي دَارِ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ وَقَالَ لِكُلِّ الشَّعْبِ:
15 «هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: هأَنَذَا جَالِبٌ عَلَى هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ قُرَاهَا كُلَّ الشَّرِّ الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ عَلَيْهَا، لأَنَّهُمْ صَلَّبُوا رِقَابَهُمْ فَلَمْ يَسْمَعُوا لِكَلاَمِي».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (5 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 20

1 وَسَمِعَ فَشْحُورُ بْنُ إِمِّيرَ الْكَاهِنُ، وَهُوَ نَاظِرٌ أَوَّلٌ فِي بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ، إِرْمِيَا يَتَنَبَّأُ بِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ.
2 فَضَرَبَ فَشْحُورُ إِرْمِيَا النَّبِيَّ، وَجَعَلَهُ فِي الْمِقْطَرَةِ الَّتِي فِي بَابِ بِنْيَامِينَ الأَعْلَى الَّذِي عِنْدَ بَيْتِ الرَّبِّ.
3 وَكَانَ فِي الْغَدِ أَنَّ فَشْحُورَ أَخْرَجَ إِرْمِيَا مِنَ الْمِقْطَرَةِ. فَقَالَ لَهُ إِرْمِيَا: «لَمْ يَدْعُ الرَّبُّ اسْمَكَ فَشْحُورَ، بَلْ مَجُورَ مِسَّابِيبَ،
4 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا أَجْعَلُكَ خَوْفًا لِنَفْسِكَ وَلِكُلِّ مُحِبِّيكَ، فَيَسْقُطُونَ بِسَيْفِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ وَعَيْنَاكَ تَنْظُرَانِ، وَأَدْفَعُ كُلَّ يَهُوذَا لِيَدِ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ فَيَسْبِيهِمْ إِلَى بَابِلَ وَيَضْرِبُهُمْ بِالسَّيْفِ.
5 وَأَدْفَعُ كُلَّ ثَرْوَةِ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَكُلَّ تَعَبِهَا وَكُلَّ مُثَمَّنَاتِهَا وَكُلَّ خَزَائِنِ مُلُوكِ يَهُوذَا، أَدْفَعُهَا لِيَدِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ، فَيَغْنَمُونَهَا وَيَأْخُذُونَهَا وَيُحْضِرُونَهَا إِلَى بَابِلَ.
6 وَأَنْتَ يَا فَشْحُورُ وَكُلُّ سُكَّانِ بَيْتِكَ تَذْهَبُونَ فِي السَّبْيِ، وَتَأْتِي إِلَى بَابِلَ وَهُنَاكَ تَمُوتُ، وَهُنَاكَ تُدْفَنُ أَنْتَ وَكُلُّ مُحِبِّيكَ الَّذِينَ تَنَبَّأْتَ لَهُمْ بِالْكَذِبِ».
7 قَدْ أَقْنَعْتَنِي يَا رَبُّ فَاقْتَنَعْتُ، وَأَلْحَحْتَ عَلَيَّ فَغَلَبْتَ. صِرْتُ لِلضَّحِكِ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ. كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ اسْتَهْزَأَ بِي.
8 لأَنِّي كُلَّمَا تَكَلَّمْتُ صَرَخْتُ. نَادَيْتُ: «ظُلْمٌ وَاغْتِصَابٌ!» لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ صَارَتْ لِي لِلْعَارِ وَلِلسُّخْرَةِ كُلَّ النَّهَارِ.
9 فَقُلْتُ: «لاَ أَذْكُرُهُ وَلاَ أَنْطِقُ بَعْدُ بِاسْمِهِ». فَكَانَ فِي قَلْبِي كَنَارٍ مُحْرِقَةٍ مَحْصُورَةٍ فِي عِظَامِي، فَمَلِلْتُ مِنَ الإِمْسَاكِ وَلَمْ أَسْتَطِعْ.
10 لأَنِّي سَمِعْتُ مَذَمَّةً مِنْ كَثِيرِينَ. خَوْفٌ مِنْ كُلِّ جَانِبٍ. يَقُولُونَ: «اشْتَكُوا، فَنَشْتَكِيَ عَلَيْهِ». كُلُّ أَصْحَابِي يُرَاقِبُونَ ظَلْعِي قَائِلِينَ: «لَعَلَّهُ يُطْغَى فَنَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ وَنَنْتَقِمَ مِنْهُ».
11 وَلكِنَّ الرَّبَّ مَعِي كَجَبَّارٍ قَدِيرٍ. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ يَعْثُرُ مُضْطَهِدِيَّ وَلاَ يَقْدِرُونَ. خَزُوا جِدًّا لأَنَّهُمْ لَمْ يَنْجَحُوا، خِزْيًا أَبَدِيًّا لاَ يُنْسَى.
12 فَيَا رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ، مُخْتَبِرَ الصِّدِّيقِ، نَاظِرَ الْكُلَى وَالْقَلْبِ، دَعْنِي أَرَى نَقْمَتَكَ مِنْهُمْ لأَنِّي لَكَ كَشَفْتُ دَعْوَايَ.
13 رَنِّمُوا لِلرَّبِّ، سَبِّحُوا الرَّبَّ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ أَنْقَذَ نَفْسَ الْمِسْكِينِ مِنْ يَدِ الأَشْرَارِ.
14 مَلْعُونٌ الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي وُلِدْتُ فِيهِ! الْيَوْمُ الَّذِي وَلَدَتْنِي فِيهِ أُمِّي لاَ يَكُنْ مُبَارَكًا!
15 مَلْعُونٌ الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي بَشَّرَ أَبِي قَائِلاً: «قَدْ وُلِدَ لَكَ ابْنٌ» مُفَرِّحًا إِيَّاهُ فَرَحًا.
16 وَلْيَكُنْ ذلِكَ الإِنْسَانُ كَالْمُدُنِ الَّتِي قَلَبَهَا الرَّبُّ وَلَمْ يَنْدَمْ، فَيَسْمَعَ صِيَاحًا فِي الصَّبَاحِ وَجَلَبَةً فِي وَقْتِ الظَّهِيرَةِ.
17 لأَنَّهُ لَمْ يَقْتُلْنِي مِنَ الرَّحِمِ، فَكَانَتْ لِي أُمِّي قَبْرِي وَرَحِمُهَا حُبْلَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
18 لِمَاذَا خَرَجْتُ مِنَ الرَّحِم، لأَرَى تَعَبًا وَحُزْنًا فَتَفْنَى بِالْخِزْيِ أَيَّامِي؟​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 21

1 اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا مِنْ قِبَلِ الرَّبِّ، حِينَ أَرْسَلَ إِلَيْهِ الْمَلِكُ صِدْقِيَّا فَشْحُورَ بْنَ مَلْكِيَّا وَصَفَنْيَا بْنَ مَعْسِيَّا الْكَاهِنَ قَائِلاً:
2 «اسْأَلِ الرَّبَّ مِنْ أَجْلِنَا، لأَنَّ نَبُوخَذْراَصَّرَ مَلِكَ بَابِلَ يُحَارِبُنَا. لَعَلَّ الرَّبَّ يَصْنَعُ مَعَنَا حَسَبَ كُلِّ عَجَائِبِهِ فَيَصْعَدَ عَنَّا».
3 فَقَالَ لَهُمَا إِرْمِيَا: «هكَذَا تَقُولاَنِ لِصِدْقِيَّا:
4 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: هأَنَذَا أَرُدُّ أَدَوَاتِ الْحَرْبِ الَّتِي بِيَدِكُمُ الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ مُحَارِبُونَ بِهَا مَلِكَ بَابِلَ وَالْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ يُحَاصِرُونَكُمْ خَارِجَ السُّورِ، وَأَجْمَعُهُمْ فِي وَسْطِ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ.
5 وَأَنَا أُحَارِبُكُمْ بِيَدٍ مَمْدُودَةٍ وَبِذِرَاعٍ شَدِيدَةٍ، وَبِغَضَبٍ وَحُمُوٍّ وَغَيْظٍ عَظِيمٍ.
6 وَأَضْرِبُ سُكَّانَ هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ، النَّاسَ وَالْبَهَائِمَ مَعًا. بِوَبَإٍ عَظِيمٍ يَمُوتُونَ.
7 ثُمَّ بَعْدَ ذلِكَ قَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَدْفَعُ صِدْقِيَّا مَلِكَ يَهُوذَا وَعَبِيدَهُ وَالشَّعْبَ وَالْبَاقِينَ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ مِنَ الْوَبَإِ وَالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ لِيَدِ نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ وَلِيَدِ أَعْدَائِهِمْ وَلِيَدِ طَالِبِي نُفُوسِهِمْ، فَيَضْرِبُهُمْ بِحَدِّ السَّيْفِ. لاَ يَتَرَأَّفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ يَشْفُقُ وَلاَ يَرْحَمُ».
8 «وَتَقُولُ لِهذَا الشَّعْبِ: هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: هأَنَذَا أَجْعَلُ أَمَامَكُمْ طَرِيقَ الْحَيَاةِ وَطَرِيقَ الْمَوْتِ.
9 الَّذِي يُقِيمُ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ يَمُوتُ بِالسَّيْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَالْوَبَإِ. وَالَّذِي يَخْرُجُ وَيَسْقُطُ إِلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ الَّذِينَ يُحَاصِرُونَكُمْ يَحْيَا وَتَصِيرُ نَفْسُهُ لَهُ غَنِيمَةً.
10 لأَنِّي قَدْ جَعَلْتُ وَجْهِي عَلَى هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ لِلشَّرِّ لاَ لِلْخَيْرِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لِيَدِ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ تُدْفَعُ فَيُحْرِقُهَا بِالنَّارِ.
11 «وَلِبَيْتِ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا تَقُولُ: اسْمَعُوا كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ
12 يَا بَيْتَ دَاوُدَ، هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: اقْضُوا فِي الصَّبَاحِ عَدْلاً، وَأَنْقِذُوا الْمَغْصُوبَ مِنْ يَدِ الظَّالِمِ، لِئَلاَّ يَخْرُجَ كَنَارٍ غَضَبِي فَيُحْرِقَ وَلَيْسَ مَنْ يُطْفِئُ، مِنْ أَجْلِ شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ،
13 هأَنَذَا ضِدُّكِ يَا سَاكِنَةَ الْعُمْقِ، صَخْرَةَ السَّهْلِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ: مَنْ يَنْزِلُ عَلَيْنَا وَمَنْ يَدْخُلُ إِلَى مَنَازِلِنَا؟
14 وَلكِنَّنِي أُعَاقِبُكُمْ حَسَبَ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِكُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُشْعِلُ نَارًا فِي وَعْرِهِ فَتَأْكُلُ مَا حَوَالَيْهَا.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 22

1 «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: انْزِلْ إِلَى بَيْتِ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا وَتَكَلَّمْ هُنَاكَ بِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَةِ،
2 وَقُلِ: اسْمَعْ كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ يَا مَلِكَ يَهُوذَا الْجَالِسَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ، أَنْتَ وَعَبِيدُكَ وَشَعْبُكَ الدَّاخِلِينَ فِي هذِهِ الأَبْوَابِ.
3 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: أَجْرُوا حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً، وَأَنْقِذُوا الْمَغْصُوبَ مِنْ يَدِ الظَّالِمِ، وَالْغَرِيبَ وَالْيَتِيمَ وَالأَرْمَلَةَ. لاَ تَضْطَهِدُوا وَلاَ تَظْلِمُوا، وَلاَ تَسْفِكُوا دَمًا زَكِيًّا فِي هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ.
4 لأَنَّكُمْ إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ هذَا الأَمْرَ يَدْخُلُ فِي أَبْوَابِ هذَا الْبَيْتِ مُلُوكٌ جَالِسُونَ لِدَاوُدَ عَلَى كُرْسِيِّهِ رَاكِبِينَ فِي مَرْكَبَاتٍ وَعَلَى خَيْل. هُوَ وَعَبِيدُهُ وَشَعْبُهُ.
5 وَإِنْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِهذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ فَقَدْ أَقْسَمْتُ بِنَفْسِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، إِنَّ هذَا الْبَيْتَ يَكُونُ خَرَابًا.
6 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ بَيْتِ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا: جِلْعَادٌ أَنْتَ لِي. رَأْسٌ مِنْ لُبْنَانَ. إِنِّي أَجْعَلُكَ بَرِّيَّةً، مُدُنًا غَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ.
7 وَأُقَدِّسُ عَلَيْكَ مُهْلِكِينَ، كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ وَآلاَتِهِ، فَيَقْطَعُونَ خِيَارَ أَرْزِكَ وَيُلْقُونَهُ فِي النَّارِ.
8 وَيَعْبُرُ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ فِي هذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَيَقُولُونَ الْوَاحِدُ لِصَاحِبِهِ: لِمَاذَا فَعَلَ الرَّبُّ مِثْلَ هذَا لِهذِهِ الْمَدِينَةِ الْعَظِيمَةِ؟
9 فَيَقُولُونَ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّهُمْ تَرَكُوا عَهْدَ الرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ وَسَجَدُوا لآلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى وَعَبَدُوهَا.
10 « لاَ تَبْكُوا مَيْتًا وَلاَ تَنْدُبُوهُ. ابْكُوا، ابْكُوا مَنْ يَمْضِي، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرْجعُ بَعْدُ فَيَرَى أَرْضَ مِيلاَدِهِ.
11 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ شَلُّومَ بْنِ يُوشِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، الْمَالِكِ عِوَضًا عَنْ يُوشِيَّا أَبِيهِ: الَّذِي خَرَجَ مِنْ هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ لاَ يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِ بَعْدُ.
12 بَلْ فِي الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي سَبُوهُ إِلَيْهِ، يَمُوتُ. وَهذِهِ الأَرْضُ لاَ يَرَاهَا بَعْدُ.
13 « وَيْلٌ لِمَنْ يَبْنِي بَيْتَهُ بِغَيْرِ عَدْل وَعَلاَلِيَهُ بِغَيْرِ حَقّ، الَّذِي يَسْتَخْدِمُ صَاحِبَهُ مَجَّانًا وَلاَ يُعْطِيهِ أُجْرَتَهُ.
14 الْقَائِلُ: أَبْنِي لِنَفْسِي بَيْتًا وَسِيعًا وَعَلاَلِيَ فَسِيحَةً. وَيَشُقُّ لِنَفْسِهِ كُوًى وَيَسْقُفُ بِأَرْزٍ وَيَدْهُنُ بِمُغْرَةٍ.
15 هَلْ تَمْلِكُ لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ تُحَاذِي الأَرْزَ؟ أَمَا أَكَلَ أَبُوكَ وَشَرِبَ وَأَجْرَى حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً؟ حِينَئِذٍ كَانَ لَهُ خَيْرٌ.
16 قَضَى قَضَاءَ الْفَقِيرِ وَالْمِسْكِينِ، حِينَئِذٍ كَانَ خَيْرٌ. أَلَيْسَ ذلِكَ مَعْرِفَتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟
17 لأَنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ وَقَلْبَكَ لَيْسَتْ إِلاَّ عَلَى خَطْفِكَ، وَعَلَى الدَّمِ الزَّكِيِّ لِتَسْفِكَهُ، وَعَلَى الاغْتِصَابِ وَالظُّلْمِ لِتَعْمَلَهُمَا.
18 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَنْ يَهُويَاقِيمَ بْنِ يُوشِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا: لاَ يَنْدُبُونَهُ قَائِلِينَ: آهِ يَا أَخِي! أَوْ آهِ يَا أُخْتِي! لاَ يَنْدُبُونَهُ قَائِلِينَ: آهِ يَا سَيِّدُ! أَوْ آهِ يَا جَلاَلَهُ!
19 يُدْفَنُ دَفْنَ حِمَارٍ مَسْحُوبًا وَمَطْرُوحًا بَعِيدًا عَنْ أَبْوَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.
20 «اِصْعَدِي عَلَى لُبْنَانَ وَاصْرُخِي، وَفِي بَاشَانَ أَطْلِقِي صَوْتَكِ، وَاصْرُخِي مِنْ عَبَارِيمَ، لأَنَّهُ قَدْ سُحِقَ كُلُّ مُحِبِّيكِ.
21 تَكَلَّمْتُ إِلَيْكِ فِي رَاحَتِكِ. قُلْتِ: لاَ أَسْمَعُ. هذَا طَرِيقُكِ مُنْذُ صِبَاكِ، أَنَّكِ لاَ تَسْمَعِينَ لِصَوْتِي.
22 كُلُّ رُعَاتِكِ تَرْعَاهُمُ الرِّيحُ، وَمُحِبُّوكِ يَذْهَبُونَ إِلَى السَّبْيِ. فَحِينَئِذٍ تَخْزَيْنَ وَتَخْجَلِينَ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ شَرِّكِ.
23 أَيَّتُهَا السَّاكِنَةُ فِي لُبْنَانَ الْمُعَشِّشَةُ فِي الأَرْزِ، كَمْ يُشْفِقُ عَلَيْكِ عِنْدَ إِتْيَانِ الْمُخَاضِ عَلَيْكِ، الْوَجَعِ كَوَالِدَةٍ!
24 حَيٌّ أَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلَوْ كَانَ كُنْيَاهُو بْنُ يَهُويَاقِيمَ مَلِكُ يَهُوذَا خَاتِمًا عَلَى يَدِي الْيُمْنَى فَإِنِّي مِنْ هُنَاكَ أَنْزِعُكَ،
25 وَأُسَلِّمُكَ لِيَدِ طَالِبِي نَفْسِكَ، وَلِيَدِ الَّذِينَ تَخَافُ مِنْهُمْ، وَلِيَدِ نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ، وَلِيَدِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ.
26 وَأَطْرَحُكَ وَأُمَّكَ الَّتِي وَلَدَتْكَ إِلَى أَرْضٍ أُخْرَى لَمْ تُولَدَا فِيهَا، وَهُنَاكَ تَمُوتَانِ.
27 أَمَّا الأَرْضُ الَّتِي يَشْتَاقَانِ إِلَى الرُّجُوعِ إِلَيْهَا، فَلاَ يَرْجِعَانِ إِلَيْهَا.
28 هَلْ هذَا الرَّجُلُ كُنْيَاهُو وِعَاءُ خَزَفٍ مُهَانٍ مَكْسُورٍ، أَوْ إِنَاءٌ لَيْسَتْ فِيهِ مَسَرَّةٌ؟ لِمَاذَا طُرِحَ هُوَ وَنَسْلُهُ وَأُلْقُوا إِلَى أَرْضٍ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهَا؟
29 يَا أَرْضُ، يَا أَرْضُ، يَا أَرْضُ اسْمَعِي كَلِمَةَ الرَّبِّ!
30 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: اكْتُبُوا هذَا الرَّجُلَ عَقِيمًا، رَجُلاً لاَ يَنْجَحُ فِي أَيَّامِهِ، لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَنْجَحُ مِنْ نَسْلِهِ أَحَدٌ جَالِسًا عَلَى كُرْسِيِّ دَاوُدَ وَحَاكِمًا بَعْدُ فِي يَهُوذَا.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 23

1 « وَيْلٌ لِلرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يُهْلِكُونَ وَيُبَدِّدُونَ غَنَمَ رَعِيَّتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
2 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنِ الرُّعَاةِ الَّذِينَ يَرْعَوْنَ شَعْبِي: أَنْتُمْ بَدَّدْتُمْ غَنَمِي وَطَرَدْتُمُوهَا وَلَمْ تَتَعَهَّدُوهَا. هأَنَذَا أُعَاقِبُكُمْ عَلَى شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
3 وَأَنَا أَجْمَعُ بَقِيَّةَ غَنَمِي مِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَرَاضِي الَّتِي طَرَدْتُهَا إِلَيْهَا، وَأَرُدُّهَا إِلَى مَرَابِضِهَا فَتُثْمِرُ وَتَكْثُرُ.
4 وَأُقِيمُ عَلَيْهَا رُعَاةً يَرْعَوْنَهَا فَلاَ تَخَافُ بَعْدُ وَلاَ تَرْتَعِدُ وَلاَ تُفْقَدُ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
5 «هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَأُقِيمُ لِدَاوُدَ غُصْنَ بِرّ، فَيَمْلِكُ مَلِكٌ وَيَنْجَحُ، وَيُجْرِي حَقًّا وَعَدْلاً فِي الأَرْضِ.
6 فِي أَيَّامِهِ يُخَلَّصُ يَهُوذَا، وَيَسْكُنُ إِسْرَائِيلُ آمِنًا، وَهذَا هُوَ اسْمُهُ الَّذِي يَدْعُونَهُ بِهِ: الرَّبُّ بِرُّنَا.
7 لِذلِكَ هَا أَيَّامٌ تَأْتِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلاَ يَقُولُونَ بَعْدُ: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ،
8 بَلْ: حَيٌّ هُوَ الرَّبُّ الَّذِي أَصْعَدَ وَأَتَى بِنَسْلِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ وَمِنْ جَمِيعِ الأَرَاضِي الَّتِي طَرَدْتُهُمْ إِلَيْهَا فَيَسْكُنُونَ فِي أَرْضِهِمْ».
9 فِي الأَنْبِيَاءِ: اِنْسَحَقَ قَلْبِي فِي وَسَطِي. ارْتَخَتْ كُلُّ عِظَامِي. صِرْتُ كَإِنْسَانٍ سَكْرَانَ وَمِثْلَ رَجُل غَلَبَتْهُ الْخَمْرُ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الرَّبِّ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ كَلاَمِ قُدْسِهِ.
10 لأَنَّ الأَرْضَ امْتَلأَتْ مِنَ الْفَاسِقِينَ. لأَنَّهُ مِنْ أَجْلِ اللَّعْنِ نَاحَتِ الأَرْضُ. جَفَّتْ مَرَاعِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، وَصَارَ سَعْيُهُمْ لِلشَّرِّ، وَجَبَرُوتُهُمْ لِلْبَاطِلِ.
11 «لأَنَّ الأَنْبِيَاءَ وَالْكَهَنَةَ تَنَجَّسُوا جَمِيعًا، بَلْ فِي بَيْتِي وَجَدْتُ شَرَّهُمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
12 لِذلِكَ يَكُونُ طَرِيقُهُمْ لَهُمْ كَمَزَالِقَ فِي ظَلاَمٍ دَامِسٍ، فَيُطْرَدُونَ وَيَسْقُطُونَ فِيهَا، لأَنِّي أَجْلِبُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَرًّا سَنَةَ عِقَابِهِمْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
13 وَقَدْ رَأَيْتُ فِي أَنْبِيَاءِ السَّامِرَةِ حَمَاقَةً. تَنَبَّأُوا بِالْبَعْلِ وَأَضَلُّوا شَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
14 وَفِي أَنْبِيَاءِ أُورُشَلِيمَ رَأَيْتُ مَا يُقْشَعَرُّ مِنْهُ. يَفْسِقُونَ وَيَسْلُكُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَيُشَدِّدُونَ أَيَادِيَ فَاعِلِي الشَّرِّ حَتَّى لاَ يَرْجِعُوا الْوَاحِدُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ. صَارُوا لِي كُلُّهُمْ كَسَدُومَ، وَسُكَّانُهَا كَعَمُورَةَ.
15 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ عَنِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ: هأَنَذَا أُطْعِمُهُمْ أَفْسَنْتِينًا وَأَسْقِيهِمْ مَاءَ الْعَلْقَمِ، لأَنَّهُ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْبِيَاءِ أُورُشَلِيمَ خَرَجَ نِفَاقٌ فِي كُلِّ الأَرْضِ.
16 هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: لاَ تَسْمَعُوا لِكَلاَمِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ لَكُمْ، فَإِنَّهُمْ يَجْعَلُونَكُمْ بَاطِلاً. يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِرُؤْيَا قَلْبِهِمْ لاَ عَنْ فَمِ الرَّبِّ.
17 قَائِلِينَ قَوْلاً لِمُحْتَقِرِيَّ: قَالَ الرَّبُّ: يَكُونُ لَكُمْ سَلاَمٌ! وَيَقُولُونَ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَسِيرُ فِي عِنَادِ قَلْبِهِ: لاَ يَأْتِي عَلَيْكُمْ شَرٌّ.
18 لأَنَّهُ مَنْ وَقَفَ فِي مَجْلِسِ الرَّبِّ وَرَأَى وَسَمِعَ كَلِمَتَهُ؟ مَنْ أَصْغَى لِكَلِمَتِهِ وَسَمِعَ؟».
19 هَا زَوْبَعَةُ الرَّبِّ. غَيْظٌ يَخْرُجُ، وَنَوْءٌ هَائِجٌ. عَلَى رُؤُوسِ الأَشْرَارِ يَثُورُ.
20 لاَ يَرْتَدُّ غَضَبُ الرَّبِّ حَتَّى يُجْرِيَ وَيُقِيمَ مَقَاصِدَ قَلْبِهِ. فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ تَفْهَمُونَ فَهْمًا.
21 «لَمْ أُرْسِلِ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بَلْ هُمْ جَرَوْا. لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مَعَهُمْ بَلْ هُمْ تَنَبَّأُوا.
22 وَلَوْ وَقَفُوا فِي مَجْلِسِي لأَخْبَرُوا شَعْبِي بِكَلاَمِي وَرَدُّوهُمْ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِمِ الرَّدِيءِ وَعَنْ شَرِّ أَعْمَالِهِمْ.
23 أَلَعَلِّي إِلهٌ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَلَسْتُ إِلهًا مِنْ بَعِيدٍ.
24 إِذَا اخْتَبَأَ إِنْسَانٌ فِي أَمَاكِنَ مُسْتَتِرَةٍ أَفَمَا أَرَاهُ أَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَمَا أَمْلأُ أَنَا السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟
25 قَدْ سَمِعْتُ مَا قَالَهُ الأَنْبِيَاءُ الَّذِينَ تَنَبَّأُوا بِاسْمِي بِالْكَذِبِ قَائِلِينَ: حَلِمْتُ، حَلِمْتُ.
26 حَتَّى مَتَى يُوجَدُ فِي قَلْبِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ الْمُتَنَبِّئِينَ بِالْكَذِبِ؟ بَلْ هُمْ أَنْبِيَاءُ خِدَاعِ قَلْبِهِمِ!
27 الَّذِينَ يُفَكِّرُونَ أَنْ يُنَسُّوا شَعْبِي اسْمِي بِأَحْلاَمِهِمِ الَّتِي يَقُصُّونَهَا الرَّجُلُ عَلَى صَاحِبِهِ، كَمَا نَسِيَ آبَاؤُهُمُ اسْمِي لأَجْلِ الْبَعْلِ.
28 اَلنَّبِيُّ الَّذِي مَعَهُ حُلْمٌ فَلْيَقُصَّ حُلْمًا، وَالَّذِي مَعَهُ كَلِمَتِي فَلْيَتَكَلَّمْ بِكَلِمَتِي بِالْحَقِّ. مَا لِلتِّبْنِ مَعَ الْحِنْطَةِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ؟.
29 « أَلَيْسَتْ هكَذَا كَلِمَتِي كَنَارٍ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَكَمِطْرَقَةٍ تُحَطِّمُ الصَّخْرَ؟
30 لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، الَّذِينَ يَسْرِقُونَ كَلِمَتِي بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ.
31 هأَنَذَا عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، الَّذِينَ يَأْخُذُونَ لِسَانَهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ: قَالَ.
32 هأَنَذَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ بِأَحْلاَمٍ كَاذِبَةٍ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، الَّذِينَ يَقُصُّونَهَا وَيُضِلُّونَ شَعْبِي بِأَكَاذِيبِهِمْ وَمُفَاخَرَاتِهِمْ وَأَنَا لَمْ أُرْسِلْهُمْ وَلاَ أَمَرْتُهُمْ. فَلَمْ يُفِيدُوا هذَا الشَّعْبَ فَائِدَةً، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
33 « وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ هذَا الشَّعْبُ أَوْ نَبِيٌّ أَوْ كَاهِنٌ: مَا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ؟ فَقُلْ لَهُمْ: أَيُّ وَحْيٍ؟ إِنِّي أَرْفُضُكُمْ، هُوَ قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ.
34 فَالنَّبِيُّ أَوِ الْكَاهِنُ أَوِ الشَّعْبُ الَّذِي يَقُولُ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ، أُعَاقِبُ ذلِكَ الرَّجُلَ وَبَيْتَهُ.
35 هكَذَا تَقُولُونَ الرَّجُلُ لِصَاحِبِهِ وَالرَّجُلُ لأَخِيهِ: بِمَاذَا أَجَابَ الرَّبُّ، وَمَاذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ.
36 أَمَّا وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ فَلاَ تَذْكُرُوهُ بَعْدُ، لأَنَّ كَلِمَةَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ تَكُونُ وَحْيَهُ، إِذْ قَدْ حَرَّفْتُمْ كَلاَمَ الإِلهِ الْحَيِّ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهِنَا.
37 هكَذَا تَقُولُ لِلنَّبِيِّ: بِمَاذَا أَجَابَكَ الرَّبُّ، وَمَاذَا تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ الرَّبُّ.
38 وَإِذَا كُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ، فَلِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: مِنْ أَجْلِ قَوْلِكُمْ هذِهِ الْكَلِمَةَ: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ، وَقَدْ أَرْسَلْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ قَائِلاً لاَ تَقُولُوا: وَحْيُ الرَّبِّ،
39 لِذلِكَ هأَنَذَا أَنْسَاكُمْ نِسْيَانًا، وَأَرْفُضُكُمْ مِنْ أَمَامِ وَجْهِي، أَنْتُمْ وَالْمَدِينَةَ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُكُمْ وَآبَاءَكُمْ إِيَّاهَا.
40 وَأَجْعَلُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَارًا أَبَدِيًّا وَخِزْيًا أَبَدِيًّا لاَ يُنْسَى».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 24

1 أَرَانِي الرَّبُّ وَإِذَا سَلَّتَا تِينٍ مَوْضُوعَتَانِ أَمَامَ هَيْكَلِ الرَّبِّ بَعْدَ مَا سَبَى نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرُ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ يَكُنْيَا بْنَ يَهُويَاقِيمَ مَلِكَ يَهُوذَا وَرُؤَسَاءَ يَهُوذَا وَالنَّجَّارِينَ وَالْحَدَّادِينَ مِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ، وَأَتَى بِهِمْ إِلَى بَابِلَ.
2 فِي السَّلَّةِ الْوَاحِدَةِ تِينٌ جَيِّدٌ جِدًّا مِثْلُ التِّينِ الْبَاكُورِيِّ، وَفِي السَّلَّةِ الأُخْرَى تِينٌ رَدِيءٌ جِدًّا لاَ يُؤْكَلُ مِنْ رَدَاءَتِهِ.
3 فَقَالَ لِي الرَّبُّ: «مَاذَا أَنْتَ رَاءٍ يَا إِرْمِيَا؟» فَقُلْتُ: «تِينًا. اَلتِّينُ الْجَيِّدُ جَيِّدٌ جِدًّا، وَالتِّينُ الرَّدِيءُ رَدِيءٌ جِدًّا لاَ يُؤْكَلُ مِنْ رَدَاءَتِهِ».
4 ثُمَّ صَارَ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ قَائِلاً:
5 «هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: كَهذَا التِّينِ الْجَيِّدِ هكَذَا أَنْظُرُ إِلَى سَبْيِ يَهُوذَا الَّذِي أَرْسَلْتُهُ مِنْ هذَا الْمَوْضِعِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ لِلْخَيْرِ.
6 وَأَجْعَلُ عَيْنَيَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لِلْخَيْرِ، وَأُرْجِعُهُمْ إِلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ، وَأَبْنِيهِمْ وَلاَ أَهْدِمُهُمْ، وَأَغْرِسُهُمْ وَلاَ أَقْلَعُهُمْ.
7 وَأُعْطِيهِمْ قَلْبًا لِيَعْرِفُونِي أَنِّي أَنَا الرَّبُّ، فَيَكُونُوا لِي شَعْبًا وَأَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُمْ إِلهًا، لأَنَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ إِلَيَّ بِكُلِّ قَلْبِهِمْ.
8 «وَكَالتِّينِ الرَّدِئِ الَّذِي لاَ يُؤْكَلُ مِنْ رَدَاءَتِهِ، هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ، هكَذَا أَجْعَلُ صِدْقِيَّا مَلِكَ يَهُوذَا وَرُؤَسَاءَهُ وَبَقِيَّةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْبَاقِيَةَ فِي هذِهِ الأَرْضِ وَالسَّاكِنَةَ فِي أَرْضِ مِصْرَ.
9 وَأُسَلِّمُهُمْ لِلْقَلَقِ وَالشَّرِّ فِي جَمِيعِ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ عَارًا وَمَثَلاً وَهُزْأَةً وَلَعْنَةً فِي جَمِيعِ الْمَوَاضِعِ الَّتِي أَطْرُدُهُمْ إِلَيْهَا.
10 وَأُرْسِلُ عَلَيْهِمِ السَّيْفَ وَالْجُوعَ وَالْوَبَأَ حَتَّى يَفْنَوْا عَنْ وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتُهُمْ وَآبَاءَهُمْ إِيَّاهَا».​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (6 أكتوبر 2015)

إرميا 25

1 اَلْكَلاَمُ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى إِرْمِيَا عَنْ كُلِّ شَعْبِ يَهُوذَا، فِي السَّنَةِ الرَّابِعَةِ لِيَهُويَاقِيمَ بْنِ يُوشِيَّا مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا، هِيَ السَّنَةُ الأُولَى لِنَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرَ مَلِكِ بَابِلَ،
2 الَّذِي تَكَلَّمَ بِهِ إِرْمِيَا النَّبِيُّ عَلَى كُلِّ شَعْبِ يَهُوذَا وَعَلَى كُلِّ سُكَّانِ أُورُشَلِيمَ قَائِلاً:
3 «مِنَ السَّنَةِ الثَّالِثَةِ عَشَرَةَ لِيُوشِيَّا بْنِ آمُونَ مَلِكِ يَهُوذَا إِلَى هذَا الْيَوْمِ، هذِهِ الثَّلاَثِ وَالْعِشْرِينَ سَنَةً، صَارَتْ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ إِلَيَّ فَكَلَّمْتُكُمْ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُكَلِّمًا فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا.
4 وَقَدْ أَرْسَلَ الرَّبُّ إِلَيْكُمْ كُلَّ عَبِيدِهِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ مُبَكِّرًا وَمُرْسِلاً فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا وَلَمْ تُمِيلُوا أُذُنَكُمْ لِلسَّمْعِ،
5 قَائِلِينَ: ارْجِعُوا كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ عَنْ طَرِيقِهِ الرَّدِيءِ وَعَنْ شَرِّ أَعْمَالِكُمْ وَاسْكُنُوا فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَاكُمُ الرَّبُّ إِيَّاهَا وَآبَاءَكُمْ مِنَ الأَزَلِ وَإِلَى الأَبَدِ.
6 وَلاَ تَسْلُكُوا وَرَاءَ آلِهَةٍ أُخْرَى لِتَعْبُدُوهَا وَتَسْجُدُوا لَهَا، وَلاَ تَغِيظُونِي بِعَمَلِ أَيْدِيكُمْ فَلاَ أُسِيءَ إِلَيْكُمْ.
7 فَلَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِي، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، لِتَغِيظُونِي بِعَمَلِ أَيْدِيكُمْ شَرًّا لَكُمْ.
8 «لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: مِنْ أَجْلِ أَنَّكُمْ لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا لِكَلاَمِي
9 هأَنَذَا أُرْسِلُ فَآخُذُ كُلَّ عَشَائِرِ الشِّمَالِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَإِلَى نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرَ عَبْدِي مَلِكِ بَابِلَ، وَآتِي بِهِمْ عَلَى هذِهِ الأَرْضِ وَعَلَى كُلِّ سُكَّانِهَا وَعَلَى كُلِّ هذِهِ الشُّعُوبِ حَوَالَيْهَا، فَأُحَرِّمُهُمْ وَأَجْعَلُهُمْ دَهَشًا وَصَفِيرًا وَخِرَبًا أَبَدِيَّةً.
10 وَأُبِيدُ مِنْهُمْ صَوْتَ الطَّرَبِ وَصَوْتَ الْفَرَحِ، صَوْتَ الْعَرِيسِ وَصَوْتَ الْعَرُوسِ، صَوْتَ الأَرْحِيَةِ وَنُورَ السِّرَاجِ.
11 وَتَصِيرُ كُلُّ هذِهِ الأَرْضِ خَرَابًا وَدَهَشًا، وَتَخْدِمُ هذِهِ الشُّعُوبُ مَلِكَ بَابِلَ سَبْعِينَ سَنَةً.
12 «وَيَكُونُ عِنْدَ تَمَامِ السَّبْعِينَ سَنَةً أَنِّي أُعَاقِبُ مَلِكَ بَابِلَ، وَتِلْكَ الأُمَّةَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، عَلَى إِثْمِهِمْ وَأَرْضَ الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ، وَأَجْعَلُهَا خِرَبًا أَبَدِيَّةً.
13 وَأَجْلِبُ عَلَى تِلْكَ الأَرْضِ كُلَّ كَلاَمِي الَّذِي تَكَلَّمْتُ بِهِ عَلَيْهَا، كُلَّ مَا كُتِبَ فِي هذَا السِّفْرِ الَّذِي تَنَبَّأَ بِهِ إِرْمِيَا عَلَى كُلِّ الشُّعُوبِ.
14 لأَنَّهُ قَدِ اسْتَعْبَدَهُمْ أَيْضًا أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمُلُوكٌ عِظَامٌ، فَأُجَازِيهِمْ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِمْ وَحَسَبَ عَمَلِ أَيَادِيهِمْ».
15 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ لِيَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «خُذْ كَأْسَ خَمْرِ هذَا السَّخَطِ مِنْ يَدِي، وَاسْقِ جَمِيعَ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلُكَ أَنَا إِلَيْهِمْ إِيَّاهَا.
16 فَيَشْرَبُوا وَيَتَرَنَّحُوا وَيَتَجَنَّنُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ السَّيْفِ الَّذِي أُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا بَيْنَهُمْ».
17 فَأَخَذْتُ الْكَأْسَ مِنْ يَدِ الرَّبِّ وَسَقَيْتُ كُلَّ الشُّعُوبِ الَّذِينَ أَرْسَلَنِي الرَّبُّ إِلَيْهِمْ.
18 أُورُشَلِيمَ وَمُدُنَ يَهُوذَا وَمُلُوكَهَا وَرُؤَسَاءَهَا، لِجَعْلِهَا خَرَابًا وَدَهَشًا وَصَفِيرًا وَلَعْنَةً كَهذَا الْيَوْمِ.
19 وَفِرْعَوْنَ مَلِكَ مِصْرَ وَعَبِيدَهُ وَرُؤَسَاءَهُ وَكُلَّ شَعْبِهِ.
20 وَكُلَّ اللَّفِيفِ، وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ أَرْضِ عُوصَ، وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ أَرْضِ فِلِسْطِينَ وَأَشْقَلُونَ وَغَزَّةَ وَعَقْرُونَ وَبَقِيَّةَ أَشْدُودَ،
21 وَأَدُومَ وَمُوآبَ وَبَنِي عَمُّونَ،
22 وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ صُورَ، وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ صِيدُونَ، وَمُلُوكِ الْجَزَائِرِ الَّتِي فِي عَبْرِ الْبَحْرِ،
23 وَدَدَانَ وَتَيْمَاءَ وَبُوزَ، وَكُلَّ مَقْصُوصِي الشَّعْرِ مُسْتَدِيرًا،
24 وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ الْعَرَبِ، وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ اللَّفِيفِ السَّاكِنِينَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ،
25 وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ زِمْرِي، وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ عِيلاَمَ، وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ مَادِي،
26 وَكُلَّ مُلُوكِ الشِّمَالِ الْقَرِيبِينَ وَالْبَعِيدِينَ، كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مَعَ أَخِيهِ، وَكُلَّ مَمَالِكِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ. وَمَلِكُ شِيشَكَ يَشْرَبُ بَعْدَهُمْ.
27 وَتَقُولُ لَهُمْ: «هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: اشْرَبُوا وَاسْكَرُوا وَتَقَيَّأُوا وَاسْقُطُوا وَلاَ تَقُومُوا مِنْ أَجْلِ السَّيْفِ الَّذِي أُرْسِلُهُ أَنَا بَيْنَكُمْ.
28 وَيَكُونُ إِذَا أَبَوْا أَنْ يَأْخُذُوا الْكَأْسَ مِنْ يَدِكَ لِيَشْرَبُوا، أَنَّكَ تَقُولُ لَهُمْ: هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: تَشْرَبُونَ شُرْبًا.
29 لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا أَبْتَدِئُ أُسِيءُ إِلَى الْمَدِينَةِ الَّتِي دُعِيَ اسْمِي عَلَيْهَا، فَهَلْ تَتَبَرَّأُونَ أَنْتُمْ؟ لاَ تَتَبَرَّأُونَ، لأَنِّي أَنَا أَدْعُو السَّيْفَ عَلَى كُلِّ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ، يَقُولُ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ.
30 وَأَنْتَ فَتَنَبَّأْ عَلَيْهِمْ بِكُلِّ هذَا الْكَلاَمِ، وَقُلْ لَهُمْ: الرَّبُّ مِنَ الْعَلاَءِ يُزَمْجِرُ، وَمِنْ مَسْكَنِ قُدْسِهِ يُطْلِقُ صَوْتَهُ، يَزْأَرُ زَئِيرًا عَلَى مَسْكَنِهِ، بِهُتَافٍ كَالدَّائِسِينَ يَصْرُخُ ضِدَّ كُلِّ سُكَّانِ الأَرْضِ.
31 بَلَغَ الضَّجِيجُ إِلَى أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ، لأَنَّ لِلرَّبِّ خُصُومَةً مَعَ الشُّعُوبِ. هُوَ يُحَاكِمُ كُلَّ ذِي جَسَدٍ. يَدْفَعُ الأَشْرَارَ لِلسَّيْفِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.
32 هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: هُوَذَا الشَّرُّ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ، وَيَنْهَضُ نَوْءٌ عَظِيمٌ مِنْ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ.
33 وَتَكُونُ قَتْلَى الرَّبِّ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ مِنْ أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ إِلَى أَقْصَاءِ الأَرْضِ. لاَ يُنْدَبُونَ وَلاَ يُضَمُّونَ وَلاَ يُدْفَنُونَ. يَكُونُونَ دِمْنَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ».
34 وَلْوِلُوا أَيُّهَا الرُّعَاةُ وَاصْرُخُوا، وَتَمَرَّغُوا يَا رُؤَسَاءَ الْغَنَمِ، لأَنَّ أَيَّامَكُمْ قَدْ كَمَلَتْ لِلذَّبْحِ. وَأُبَدِّدُكُمْ فَتَسْقُطُونَ كَإِنَاءٍ شَهِيٍّ.
35 وَيَبِيدُ الْمَنَاصُ عَنِ الرُّعَاةِ، وَالنَّجَاةُ عَنْ رُؤَسَاءِ الْغَنَمِ.
36 صَوْتُ صُرَاخِ الرُّعَاةِ، وَوَلْوَلَةِ رُؤَسَاءِ الْغَنَمِ. لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مَرْعَاهُمْ.
37 وَبَادَتْ مَرَاعِي السَّلاَمِ مِنْ أَجْلِ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِ الرَّبِّ.
38 تَرَكَ كَشِبْل عِيصَهُ، لأَنَّ أَرْضَهُمْ صَارَتْ خَرَابًا مِنْ أَجْلِ الظَّالِمِ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ حُمُوِّ غَضَبِهِ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

ميخا 1

* قَوْلُ الرَّبِّ الَّذِي صَارَ إِلَى مِيخَا  الْمُورَشْتِيِّ فِي أَيَّامِ يُوثَامَ وَآحَازَ وَحَزَقِيَّا مُلُوكِ  يَهُوذَا، الَّذِي رَآهُ عَلَى السَّامِرَةِ وَأُورُشَلِيمَ:*
 *2 اِسْمَعُوا أَيُّهَا الشُّعُوبُ جَمِيعُكُمْ. أَصْغِي أَيَّتُهَا  الأَرْضُ وَمِلْؤُهَا. وَلْيَكُنِ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ شَاهِدًا  عَلَيْكُمُ، السَّيِّدُ مِنْ هَيْكَلِ قُدْسِهِ.*
 *3 فَإِنَّهُ هُوَذَا الرَّبُّ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ مَكَانِهِ وَيَنْزِلُ وَيَمْشِي عَلَى شَوَامِخِ الأَرْضِ،*
 *4 فَتَذُوبُ الْجِبَالُ تَحْتَهُ، وَتَنْشَقُّ الْوِدْيَانُ كَالشَّمْعِ قُدَّامَ النَّارِ. كَالْمَاءِ الْمُنْصَبِّ فِي مُنْحَدَرٍ.*
 *5 كُلُّ هذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ إِثْمِ يَعْقُوبَ، وَمِنْ أَجْلِ خَطِيَّةِ  بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. مَا هُوَ ذَنْبُ يَعْقُوبَ؟ أَلَيْسَ هُوَ  السَّامِرَةَ؟ وَمَا هِيَ مُرْتَفَعَاتُ يَهُوذَا؟ أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ  أُورُشَلِيمَ؟*
 *6 «فَأَجْعَلُ السَّامِرَةَ خَرِبَةً فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ، مَغَارِسَ  لِلْكُرُومِ، وَأُلْقِي حِجَارَتَهَا إِلَى الْوَادِي، وَأَكْشِفُ  أُسُسَهَا.*
 *7 وَجَمِيعُ تَمَاثِيلِهَا الْمَنْحُوتَةِ تُحَطَّمُ، وَكُلُّ  أَعْقَارِهَا تُحْرَقُ بِالنَّارِ، وَجَمِيعُ أَصْنَامِهَا أَجْعَلُهَا  خَرَابًا، لأَنَّهَا مِنْ عُقْرِ الزَّانِيَةِ جَمَعَتْهَا وَإِلَى عُقْرِ  الزَّانِيَةِ تَعُودُ».*
 *8 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَنُوحُ وَأُوَلْوِلُ. أَمْشِي حَافِيًا  وَعُرْيَانًا. أَصْنَعُ نَحِيبًا كَبَنَاتِ آوَى، وَنَوْحًا كَرِعَالِ  النَّعَامِ.*
 *9 لأَنَّ جِرَاحَاتِهَا عَدِيمَةُ الشِّفَاءِ، لأَنَّهَا قَدْ أَتَتْ  إِلَى يَهُوذَا، وَصَلَتْ إِلَى بَابِ شَعْبِي إِلَى أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
 *10 لاَ تُخْبِرُوا فِي جَتَّ، لاَ تَبْكُوا فِي عَكَّاءَ. تَمَرَّغِي فِي التُّرَابِ فِي بَيْتِ عَفْرَةَ.*
 *11 اُعْبُرِي يَا سَاكِنَةَ شَافِيرَ عُرْيَانَةً وَخَجِلَةً.  السَّاكِنَةُ فِي صَانَانَ لاَ تَخْرُجُ. نَوْحُ بَيْتِ هَأَيْصِلَ  يَأْخُذُ عِنْدَكُمْ مَقَامَهُ،*
 *12 لأَنَّ السَّاكِنَةَ فِي مَارُوثَ اغْتَمَّتْ لأَجْلِ خَيْرَاتِهَا،  لأَنَّ شَرًّا قَدْ نَزَلَ مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ إِلَى بَابِ أُورُشَلِيمَ.*
 *13 شُدِّي الْمَرْكَبَةَ بِالْجَوَادِ يَا سَاكِنَةَ لاَخِيشَ، هِيَ  أَوَّلُ خَطِيَّةٍ لابْنَةِ صِهْيَوْنَ، لأَنَّهُ فِيكِ وُجِدَتْ ذُنُوبُ  إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
 *14 لِذلِكَ تُعْطِينَ إِطْلاَقًا لِمُورَشَةِ جَتَّ. تَصِيرُ بُيُوتُ أَكْزِيبَ كَاذِبَةً لِمُلُوكِ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
 *15 آتِي إِلَيْكِ أَيْضًا بِالْوَارِثِ يَا سَاكِنَةَ مَرِيشَةَ. يَأْتِي إِلَى عَدُلاَّمَ مَجْدُ إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
 *16 كُونِي قَرْعَاءَ وَجُزِّي مِنْ أَجْلِ بَنِي تَنَعُّمِكِ. وَسِّعِي قَرْعَتَكِ كَالنَّسْرِ، لأَنَّهُمْ قَدِ انْتَفَوْا عَنْكِ.*
​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

ميخا 2

* وَيْلٌ لِلْمُفْتَكِرِينَ بِالْبُطْلِ، وَالصَّانِعِينَ  الشَّرَّ عَلَى مَضَاجِعِهِمْ! فِي نُورِ الصَّبَاحِ يَفْعَلُونَهُ  لأَنَّهُ فِي قُدْرَةِ يَدِهِمْ.*
*2 فَإِنَّهُمْ يَشْتَهُونَ الْحُقُولَ وَيَغْتَصِبُونَهَا، وَالْبُيُوتَ  وَيَأْخُذُونَهَا، وَيَظْلِمُونَ الرَّجُلَ وَبَيْتَهُ وَالإِنْسَانَ  وَمِيرَاثَهُ.*
*3 لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «هأَنَذَا أَفْتَكِرُ عَلَى هذِهِ  الْعَشِيرَةِ بِشَرّ لاَ تُزِيلُونَ مِنْهُ أَعْنَاقَكُمْ، وَلاَ  تَسْلُكُونَ بِالتَّشَامُخِ لأَنَّهُ زَمَانٌ رَدِيءٌ.*
*4 «فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ يُنْطَقُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِهَجْوٍ وَيُرْثَى  بِمَرْثَاةٍ، وَيُقَالُ: خَرِبْنَا خَرَابًا. بَدَلَ نَصِيبِ شَعْبِي.  كَيْفَ يَنْزِعُهُ عَنِّي؟ يَقْسِمُ لِلْمُرْتَدِّ حُقُولَنَا».*
*5 لِذلِكَ لاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ مَنْ يُلْقِي حَبْلاً فِي نَصِيبٍ بَيْنَ جَمَاعَةِ الرَّبِّ.*
*6 يَتَنَبَّأُونَ قَائِلِينَ: «لاَ تَتَنَبَّأُوا». لاَ يَتَنَبَّأُونَ عَنْ هذِهِ الأُمُورِ. لاَ يَزُولُ الْعَارُ.*
*7 أَيُّهَا الْمُسَمَّى بَيْتَ يَعْقُوبَ، هَلْ قَصُرَتْ رُوحُ  الرَّبِّ؟ أَهذِهِ أَفْعَالُهُ؟ «أَلَيْسَتْ أَقْوَالِي صَالِحَةً نَحْوَ  مَنْ يَسْلُكُ بِالاسْتِقَامَةِ؟*
*8 وَلكِنْ بِالأَمْسِ قَامَ شَعْبِي كَعَدُوٍّ. تَنْزِعُونَ الرِّدَاءَ  عَنِ الثَّوْبِ مِنَ الْمُجْتَازِينَ بِالطُّمَأْنِينَةِ، وَمِنَ  الرَّاجِعِينَ مِنَ الْقِتَالِ.*
*9 تَطْرُدُونَ نِسَاءَ شَعْبِي مِنْ بَيْتِ تَنَعُّمِهِنَّ. تَأْخُذُونَ عَنْ أَطْفَالِهِنَّ زِينَتِي إِلَى الأَبَدِ.*
*10 «قُومُوا وَاذْهَبُوا، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَتْ هذِهِ هِيَ الرَّاحَةَ. مِنْ أَجْلِ نَجَاسَةٍ تُهْلِكُ وَالْهَلاَكُ شَدِيدٌ.*
*11 لَوْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ وَهُوَ سَالِكٌ بِالرِّيحِ وَالْكَذِبِ يَكْذِبُ  قَائِلاً: أَتَنَبَّأُ لَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمُسْكِرِ لَكَانَ هُوَ  نَبِيَّ هذَا الشَّعْبِ!*
*12 «إِنِّي أَجْمَعُ جَمِيعَكَ يَا يَعْقُوبُ. أَضُمُّ بَقِيَّةَ  إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَضَعُهُمْ مَعًا كَغَنَمِ الْحَظِيرَةِ، كَقَطِيعٍ فِي  وَسَطِ مَرْعَاهُ يَضِجُّ مِنَ النَّاسِ.*
*13 قَدْ صَعِدَ الْفَاتِكُ أَمَامَهُمْ. يَقْتَحِمُونَ وَيَعْبُرُونَ  مِنَ الْبَابِ، وَيَخْرُجُونَ مِنْهُ، وَيَجْتَازُ مَلِكُهُمْ أَمَامَهُمْ،  وَالرَّبُّ فِي رَأْسِهِمْ».*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

ميخا 3

* وَقُلْتُ: «اسْمَعُوا يَا رُؤَسَاءَ يَعْقُوبَ، وَقُضَاةَ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَعْرِفُوا الْحَقَّ؟*
*2 الْمُبْغِضِينَ الْخَيْرَ وَالْمُحِبِّينَ الشَّرَّ، النَّازِعِينَ جُلُودَهُمْ عَنْهُمْ، وَلَحْمَهُمْ عَنْ عِظَامِهِمْ.*
*3 وَالَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمَ شَعْبِي، وَيَكْشُطُونَ جِلْدَهُمْ  عَنْهُمْ، وَيُهَشِّمُونَ عِظَامَهُمْ، وَيُشَقِّقُونَ كَمَا فِي  الْقِدْرِ، وَكَاللَّحْمِ فِي وَسَطِ الْمِقْلَى».*
*4 حِينَئِذٍ يَصْرُخُونَ إِلَى الرَّبِّ فَلاَ يُجِيبُهُمْ، بَلْ  يَسْتُرُ وَجْهَهُ عَنْهُمْ فِي ذلِكَ الْوَقْتِ كَمَا أَسَاءُوا  أَعْمَالَهُمْ.*
*5 هكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ عَلَى الأَنْبِيَاءِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَ  شَعْبِي، الَّذِينَ يَنْهَشُونَ بِأَسْنَانِهِمْ، وَيُنَادُونَ: «سَلاَمٌ»!  وَالَّذِي لاَ يَجْعَلُ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ شَيْئًا، يَفْتَحُونَ عَلَيْهِ  حَرْبًا:*
*6 «لِذلِكَ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةٌ بِلاَ رُؤْيَا. ظَلاَمٌ لَكُمْ  بِدُونِ عِرَافَةٍ. وَتَغِيبُ الشَّمْسُ عَنِ الأَنْبِيَاءِ، وَيُظْلِمُ  عَلَيْهِمِ النَّهَارُ.*
*7 فَيَخْزَى الرَّاؤُونَ، وَيَخْجَلُ الْعَرَّافُونَ، وَيُغَطُّونَ كُلُّهُمْ شَوَارِبَهُمْ، لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ جَوَابٌ مِنَ اللهِ».*
*8 لكِنَّنِي أَنَا مَلآنٌ قُوَّةَ رُوحِ الرَّبِّ وَحَقًّا وَبَأْسًا،  لأُخَبِّرَ يَعْقُوبَ بِذَنْبِهِ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ بِخَطِيَّتِهِ.*
*9 اِسْمَعُوا هذَا يَا رُؤَسَاءَ بَيْتِ يَعْقُوبَ وَقُضَاةَ بَيْتِ  إِسْرَائِيلَ، الَّذِينَ يَكْرَهُونَ الْحَقَّ وَيُعَوِّجُونَ كُلَّ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ.*
*10 الَّذِينَ يَبْنُونَ صِهْيَوْنَ بِالدِّمَاءِ، وَأُورُشَلِيمَ بِالظُّلْمِ.*
*11 رُؤَسَاؤُهَا يَقْضُونَ بِالرَّشْوَةِ، وَكَهَنَتُهَا يُعَلِّمُونَ  بِالأُجْرَةِ، وَأَنْبِيَاؤُهَا يَعْرِفُونَ بِالْفِضَّةِ، وَهُمْ  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ عَلَى الرَّبِّ قَائِلِينَ: «أَلَيْسَ الرَّبُّ فِي  وَسَطِنَا؟ لاَ يَأْتِي عَلَيْنَا شَرٌّ!».*
*12 لِذلِكَ بِسَبَبِكُمْ تُفْلَحُ صِهْيَوْنُ كَحَقْل، وَتَصِيرُ أُورُشَلِيمُ خِرَبًا، وَجَبَلُ الْبَيْتِ شَوَامِخَ وَعْرٍ.*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

ميخا 4

* وَيَكُونُ فِي آخِرِ الأَيَّامِ أَنَّ جَبَلَ بَيْتِ  الرَّبِّ يَكُونُ ثَابِتًا فِي رَأْسِ الْجِبَالِ، وَيَرْتَفِعُ فَوْقَ  التِّلاَلِ، وَتَجْرِي إِلَيْهِ شُعُوبٌ.*
*2 وَتَسِيرُ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ وَيَقُولُونَ: «هَلُمَّ نَصْعَدْ إِلَى  جَبَلِ الرَّبِّ، وَإِلَى بَيْتِ إِلهِ يَعْقُوبَ، فَيُعَلِّمَنَا مِنْ  طُرُقِهِ، وَنَسْلُكَ فِي سُبُلِهِ». لأَنَّهُ مِنْ صِهْيَوْنَ تَخْرُجُ  الشَّرِيعَةُ، وَمِنْ أُورُشَلِيمَ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ.*
*3 فَيَقْضِي بَيْنَ شُعُوبٍ كَثِيرِينَ. يُنْصِفُ لأُمَمٍ قَوِيَّةٍ  بَعِيدَةٍ، فَيَطْبَعُونَ سُيُوفَهُمْ سِكَكًا، وَرِمَاحَهُمْ مَنَاجِلَ.  لاَ تَرْفَعُ أُمَّةٌ عَلَى أُمَّةٍ سَيْفًا، وَلاَ يَتَعَلَّمُونَ  الْحَرْبَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ.*
*4 بَلْ يَجْلِسُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ تَحْتَ كَرْمَتِهِ وَتَحْتَ  تِينَتِهِ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ مَنْ يُرْعِبُ، لأَنَّ فَمَ رَبِّ الْجُنُودِ  تَكَلَّمَ.*
*5 لأَنَّ جَمِيعَ الشُّعُوبِ يَسْلُكُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ بِاسْمِ  إِلهِهِ، وَنَحْنُ نَسْلُكُ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا إِلَى الدَّهْرِ  وَالأَبَدِ.*
*6 «فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَجْمَعُ الظَّالِعَةَ، وَأَضُمُّ الْمَطْرُودَةَ، وَالَّتِي أَضْرَرْتُ بِهَا*
*7 وَأَجْعَلُ الظَّالِعَةَ بَقِيَّةً، وَالْمُقْصَاةَ أُمَّةً  قَوِيَّةً، وَيَمْلِكُ الرَّبُّ عَلَيْهِمْ فِي جَبَلِ صِهْيَوْنَ مِنَ  الآنَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.*
*8 وَأَنْتَ يَا بُرْجَ الْقَطِيعِ، أَكَمَةَ بِنْتِ صِهْيَوْنَ إِلَيْكِ  يَأْتِي. وَيَجِيءُ الْحُكْمُ الأَوَّلُ مُلْكُ بِنْتِ أُورُشَلِيمَ».*
*9 اَلآنَ لِمَاذَا تَصْرُخِينَ صُرَاخًا؟ أَلَيْسَ فِيكِ مَلِكٌ، أَمْ هَلَكَ مُشِيرُكِ حَتَّى أَخَذَكِ وَجَعٌ كَالْوَالِدَةِ؟*
*10 تَلَوَّيِ، ادْفَعِي يَا بِنْتَ صِهْيَوْنَ كَالْوَالِدَةِ، لأَنَّكِ  الآنَ تَخْرُجِينَ مِنَ الْمَدِينَةِ، وَتَسْكُنِينَ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ،  وَتَأْتِينَ إِلَى بَابِلَ. هُنَاكَ تُنْقَذِينَ. هُنَاكَ يَفْدِيكِ  الرَّبُّ مِنْ يَدِ أَعْدَائِكِ.*
*11 وَالآنَ قَدِ اجْتَمَعَتْ عَلَيْكِ أُمَمٌ كَثِيرَةٌ، الَّذِينَ  يَقُولُونَ: «لِتَتَدَنَّسْ وَلْتَتَفَرَّسْ عُيُونُنَا فِي صِهْيَوْنَ».*
*12 وَهُمْ لاَ يَعْرِفُونَ أَفْكَارَ الرَّبِّ وَلاَ يَفْهَمُونَ قَصْدَهُ، إِنَّهُ قَدْ جَمَعَهُمْ كَحُزَمٍ إِلَى الْبَيْدَرِ.*
*13 «قُومِي وَدُوسِي يَا بِنْتَ صِهْيَوْنَ، لأَنِّي أَجْعَلُ قَرْنَكِ  حَدِيدًا، وَأَظْلاَفَكِ أَجْعَلُهَا نُحَاسًا، فَتَسْحَقِينَ شُعُوبًا  كَثِيرِينَ، وَأُحَرِّمُ غَنِيمَتَهُمْ لِلرَّبِّ، وَثَرْوَتَهُمْ  لِسَيِّدِ كُلِّ الأَرْضِ»*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

ميخا 5

* اَلآنَ تَتَجَيَّشِينَ يَا بِنْتَ الْجُيُوشِ. قَدْ  أَقَامَ عَلَيْنَا مِتْرَسَةً. يَضْرِبُونَ قَاضِيَ إِسْرَائِيلَ بِقَضِيبٍ  عَلَى خَدِّهِ.*
*2 «أَمَّا أَنْتِ يَا بَيْتَ لَحْمِ أَفْرَاتَةَ، وَأَنْتِ صَغِيرَةٌ  أَنْ تَكُونِي بَيْنَ أُلُوفِ يَهُوذَا، فَمِنْكِ يَخْرُجُ لِي الَّذِي  يَكُونُ مُتَسَلِّطًا عَلَى إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَمَخَارِجُهُ مُنْذُ  الْقَدِيمِ، مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الأَزَلِ».*
*3 لِذلِكَ يُسَلِّمُهُمْ إِلَى حِينَمَا تَكُونُ قَدْ وَلَدَتْ  وَالِدَةٌ، ثُمَّ تَرْجعُ بَقِيَّةُ إِخْوَتِهِ إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.*
*4 وَيَقِفُ وَيَرْعَى بِقُدْرَةِ الرَّبِّ، بِعَظَمَةِ اسْمِ الرَّبِّ  إِلهِهِ، وَيَثْبُتُونَ. لأَنَّهُ الآنَ يَتَعَظَّمُ إِلَى أَقَاصِي  الأَرْضِ.*
*5 وَيَكُونُ هذَا سَلاَمًا. إِذَا دَخَلَ أَشُّورُ فِي أَرْضِنَا،  وَإِذَا دَاسَ فِي قُصُورِنَا، نُقِيمُ عَلَيْهِ سَبْعَةَ رُعَاةٍ  وَثَمَانِيَةً مِنْ أُمَرَاءِ النَّاسِ،*
*6 فَيَرْعَوْنَ أَرْضَ أَشُّورَ بِالسَّيْفِ، وَأَرْضَ نِمْرُودَ فِي  أَبْوَابِهَا، فَيَنْفُذُ مِنْ أَشُّورَ إِذَا دَخَلَ أَرْضَنَا وَإِذَا  دَاسَ تُخُومَنَا.*
*7 وَتَكُونُ بَقِيَّةُ يَعْقُوبَ فِي وَسَطِ شُعُوبٍ كَثِيرِينَ  كَالنَّدَى مِنْ عِنْدِ الرَّبِّ، كَالْوَابِلِ عَلَى الْعُشْبِ الَّذِي  لاَ يَنْتَظِرُ إِنْسَانًا وَلاَ يَصْبِرُ لِبَنِي الْبَشَرِ.*
*8 وَتَكُونُ بَقِيَّةُ يَعْقُوبَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ فِي وَسَطِ شُعُوبٍ  كَثِيرِينَ كَالأَسَدِ بَيْنَ وُحُوشِ الْوَعْرِ، كَشِبْلِ الأَسَدِ بَيْنَ  قُطْعَانِ الْغَنَمِ، الَّذِي إِذَا عَبَرَ يَدُوسُ وَيَفْتَرِسُ وَلَيْسَ  مَنْ يُنْقِذُ.*
*9 لِتَرْتَفِعْ يَدُكَ عَلَى مُبْغِضِيكَ وَيَنْقَرِضْ كُلُّ أَعْدَائِكَ.*
*10 «وَيَكُونُ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَنِّي أَقْطَعُ خَيْلَكَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ، وَأُبِيدُ مَرْكَبَاتِكَ.*
*11 وَأَقْطَعُ مُدُنَ أَرْضِكَ، وَأَهْدِمُ كُلَّ حُصُونِكَ.*
*12 وَأَقْطَعُ السِّحْرَ مِنْ يَدِكَ، وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكَ عَائِفُونَ.*
*13 وَأَقْطَعُ تَمَاثِيلَكَ الْمَنْحُوتَةَ وَأَنْصَابَكَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ، فَلاَ تَسْجُدُ لِعَمَلِ يَدَيْكَ فِي مَا بَعْدُ.*
*14 وَأَقْلَعُ سَوَارِيَكَ مِنْ وَسَطِكَ وَأُبِيدُ مُدُنَكَ.*
*15 وَبِغَضَبٍ وَغَيْظٍ أَنْتَقِمُ مِنَ الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْمَعُوا».*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

* 
ميخا 6

اِسْمَعُوا مَا قَالَهُ الرَّبُّ: «قُمْ خَاصِمْ لَدَى الْجِبَالِ وَلْتَسْمَعِ التِّلاَلُ صَوْتَكَ.*
*2 اِسْمَعِي خُصُومَةَ الرَّبِّ أَيَّتُهَا الْجِبَالُ وَيَا أُسُسَ  الأَرْضِ الدَّائِمَةَ. فَإِنَّ لِلرَّبِّ خُصُومَةً مَعَ شَعْبِهِ وَهُوَ  يُحَاكِمُ إِسْرَائِيلَ:*
*3 «يَا شَعْبِي، مَاذَا صَنَعْتُ بِكَ وَبِمَاذَا أَضْجَرْتُكَ؟ اشْهَدْ عَلَيَّ!*
*4 إِنِّي أَصْعَدْتُكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ، وَفَكَكْتُكَ مِنْ بَيْتِ  الْعُبُودِيَّةِ، وَأَرْسَلْتُ أَمَامَكَ مُوسَى وَهارُونَ وَمَرْيَمَ.*
*5 يَا شَعْبِي اذْكُرْ بِمَاذَا تَآمَرَ بَالاَقُ مَلِكُ مُوآبَ،  وَبِمَاذَا أَجَابَهُ بَلْعَامُ بْنُ بَعُورَ، مِنْ شِطِّيمَ إِلَى  الْجِلْجَالِ، لِكَيْ تَعْرِفَ إِجَادَةَ الرَّبِّ».*
*6 بِمَ أَتَقَدَّمُ إِلَى الرَّبِّ وَأَنْحَنِي لِلإِلهِ الْعَلِيِّ؟ هَلْ أَتَقَدَّمُ بِمُحْرَقَاتٍ، بِعُجُول أَبْنَاءِ سَنَةٍ؟*
*7 هَلْ يُسَرُّ الرَّبُّ بِأُلُوفِ الْكِبَاشِ، بِرِبَوَاتِ أَنْهَارِ  زَيْتٍ؟ هَلْ أُعْطِي بِكْرِي عَنْ مَعْصِيَتِي، ثَمَرَةَ جَسَدِي عَنْ  خَطِيَّةِ نَفْسِي؟*
*8 قَدْ أَخْبَرَكَ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ مَا هُوَ صَالِحٌ، وَمَاذَا  يَطْلُبُهُ مِنْكَ الرَّبُّ، إِلاَّ أَنْ تَصْنَعَ الْحَقَّ وَتُحِبَّ  الرَّحْمَةَ، وَتَسْلُكَ مُتَوَاضِعًا مَعَ إِلهِكَ.*
*9 صَوْتُ الرَّبِّ يُنَادِي لِلْمَدِينَةِ، وَالْحِكْمَةُ تَرَى اسْمَكَ: «اِسْمَعُوا لِلْقَضِيبِ وَمَنْ رَسَمَهُ.*
*10 أَفِي بَيْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ بَعْدُ كُنُوزُ شَرّ وَإِيفَةٌ نَاقِصَةٌ مَلْعُونَةٌ؟*
*11 هَلْ أَتَزَكَّى مَعَ مَوَازِينِ الشَّرِّ وَمَعَ كِيسِ مَعَايِيرِ الْغِشِّ؟*
*12 فَإِنَّ أَغْنِيَاءَهَا مَلآنُونَ ظُلْمًا، وَسُكَّانَهَا يَتَكَلَّمُونَ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَلِسَانَهُمْ فِي فَمِهِمْ غَاشٌّ.*
*13 فَأَنَا قَدْ جَعَلْتُ جُرُوحَكَ عَدِيمَةَ الشِّفَاءِ، مُخْرِبًا مِنْ أَجْلِ خَطَايَاكَ.*
*14 أَنْتَ تَأْكُلُ وَلاَ تَشْبَعُ، وَجُوعُكَ فِي جَوْفِكَ.  وَتُعَزِّلُ وَلاَ تُنَجِّي، وَالَّذِي تُنَجِّيهِ أَدْفَعُهُ إِلَى  السَّيْفِ.*
*15 أَنْتَ تَزْرَعُ وَلاَ تَحْصُدُ. أَنْتَ تَدُوسُ زَيْتُونًا وَلاَ تَدَّهِنُ بِزَيْتٍ، وَسُلاَفَةً وَلاَ تَشْرَبُ خَمْرًا.*
*16 وَتُحْفَظُ فَرَائِضُ «عُمْرِي» وَجَمِيعُ أَعْمَالِ بَيْتِ  «أَخْآبَ»، وَتَسْلُكُونَ بِمَشُورَاتِهِمْ، لِكَيْ أُسَلِّمَكَ  لِلْخَرَابِ، وَسُكَّانَهَا لِلصَّفِيرِ، فَتَحْمِلُونَ عَارَ شَعْبِي».*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (21 أكتوبر 2015)

ميخا 7

* وَيْلٌ لِي! لأَنِّي صِرْتُ كَجَنَى الصَّيْفِ،  كَخُصَاصَةِ الْقِطَافِ، لاَ عُنْقُودَ لِلأَكْلِ وَلاَ بَاكُورَةَ تِينَةٍ  اشْتَهَتْهَا نَفْسِي.*
*2 قَدْ بَادَ التَّقِيُّ مِنَ الأَرْضِ، وَلَيْسَ مُسْتَقِيمٌ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ. جَمِيعُهُمْ يَكْمُنُونَ لِلدِّمَاءِ، يَصْطَادُونَ بَعْضُهُمْ  بَعْضًا بِشَبَكَةٍ.*
*3 اَلْيَدَانِ إِلَى الشَّرِّ مُجْتَهِدَتَانِ. الرَّئِيسُ طَالِبٌ  وَالْقَاضِي بِالْهَدِيَّةِ، وَالْكَبِيرُ مُتَكَلِّمٌ بِهَوَى نَفْسِهِ  فَيُعَكِّشُونَهَا.*
*4 أَحْسَنُهُمْ مِثْلُ الْعَوْسَجِ، وَأَعْدَلُهُمْ مِنْ سِيَاجِ  الشَّوْكِ. يَوْمَ مُرَاقِبِيكَ عِقَابُكَ قَدْ جَاءَ. الآنَ يَكُونُ  ارْتِبَاكُهُمْ.*
*5 لاَ تَأْتَمِنُوا صَاحِبًا. لاَ تَثِقُوا بِصَدِيق. احْفَظْ أَبْوَابَ فَمِكَ عَنِ الْمُضْطَجِعَةِ فِي حِضْنِكَ.*
*6 لأَنَّ الابْنَ مُسْتَهِينٌ بِالأَبِ، وَالْبِنْتَ قَائِمَةٌ عَلَى  أُمِّهَا، وَالْكَنَّةَ عَلَى حَمَاتِهَا، وَأَعْدَاءُ الإِنْسَانِ أَهْلُ  بَيْتِهِ.*
*7 وَلكِنَّنِي أُرَاقِبُ الرَّبَّ، أَصْبِرُ لإِلهِ خَلاَصِي. يَسْمَعُنِي إِلهِي.*
*8 لاَ تَشْمَتِي بِي يَا عَدُوَّتِي، إِذَا سَقَطْتُ أَقُومُ. إِذَا جَلَسْتُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ فَالرَّبُّ نُورٌ لِي.*
*9 أَحْتَمِلُ غَضَبَ الرَّبِّ لأَنِّي أَخْطَأْتُ إِلَيْهِ، حَتَّى  يُقِيمَ دَعْوَايَ وَيُجْرِيَ حَقِّي. سَيُخْرِجُنِي إِلَى النُّورِ،  سَأَنْظُرُ بِرَّهُ.*
*10 وَتَرَى عَدُوَّتِي فَيُغَطِّيهَا الْخِزْيُ، الْقَائِلَةُ لِي:  «أَيْنَ هُوَ الرَّبُّ إِلهُكِ؟» عَيْنَايَ سَتَنْظُرَانِ إِلَيْهَا.  اَلآنَ تَصِيرُ لِلدَّوْسِ كَطِينِ الأَزِقَّةِ.*
*11 يَوْمَ بِنَاءِ حِيطَانِكِ، ذلِكَ الْيَوْمَ يَبْعُدُ الْمِيعَادُ.*
*12 هُوَ يَوْمٌ يَأْتُونَ إِلَيْكِ مِنْ أَشُّورَ وَمُدُنِ مِصْرَ،  وَمِنْ مِصْرَ إِلَى النَّهْرِ. وَمِنَ الْبَحْرِ إِلَى الْبَحْرِ. وَمِنَ  الْجَبَلِ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ.*
*13 وَلكِنْ تَصِيرُ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً بِسَبَبِ سُكَّانِهَا، مِنْ أَجْلِ ثَمَرِ أَفْعَالِهِمْ.*
*14 اِرْعَ بِعَصَاكَ شَعْبَكَ غَنَمَ مِيرَاثِكَ، سَاكِنَةً وَحْدَهَا  فِي وَعْرٍ فِي وَسَطِ الْكَرْمَلِ. لِتَرْعَ فِي بَاشَانَ وَجِلْعَادَ  كَأَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ.*
*15 « كَأَيَّامِ خُرُوجِكَ مِنْ أَرْضِ مِصْرَ أُرِيهِ عَجَائِبَ».*
*16 يَنْظُرُ الأُمَمُ وَيَخْجَلُونَ مِنْ كُلِّ بَطْشِهِمْ. يَضَعُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَلَى أَفْوَاهِهِمْ، وَتَصُمُّ آذَانُهُمْ.*
*17 يَلْحَسُونَ التُّرَابَ كَالْحَيَّةِ، كَزَوَاحِفِ الأَرْضِ.  يَخْرُجُونَ بِالرِّعْدَةِ مِنْ حُصُونِهِمْ، يَأْتُونَ بِالرُّعْبِ إِلَى  الرَّبِّ إِلهِنَا وَيَخَافُونَ مِنْكَ.*
*18 مَنْ هُوَ إِلهٌ مِثْلُكَ غَافِرٌ الإِثْمَ وَصَافِحٌ عَنِ الذَّنْبِ  لِبَقِيَّةِ مِيرَاثِهِ! لاَ يَحْفَظُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ غَضَبَهُ، فَإِنَّهُ  يُسَرُّ بِالرَّأْفَةِ.*
*19 يَعُودُ يَرْحَمُنَا، يَدُوسُ آثَامَنَا، وَتُطْرَحُ فِي أَعْمَاقِ الْبَحْرِ جَمِيعُ خَطَايَاهُمْ.*
*20 تَصْنَعُ الأَمَانَةَ لِيَعْقُوبَ وَالرَّأْفَةَ لإِبْرَاهِيمَ، اللَّتَيْنِ حَلَفْتَ لآبَائِنَا مُنْذُ أَيَّامِ الْقِدَمِ.*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (27 يناير 2016)

*يشوع بن سيراخ 39*



*1 فَإِنَّهُ يَبْحَثُ عَنْ حِكْمَةِ جَمِيعِ الْمُتَقَدِّمِينَ، وَيَتَفَرَّغُ لِلنُّبُوءَاتِ.*
 *2 يَحْفَظُ أَحَادِيثَ الرِّجَالِ الْمَشْهُورِينَ، وَيَدْخُلُ فِي أَفَانِينَ الأَمْثَالِ.*
 *3 يَبْحَثُ عَنْ خَفَايَا الأَقْوَالِ السَّائِرَةِ، وَيَتَبَحَّرُ فِي أَلْغَازِ الأَحَاجِيِّ.*
 *4 يَخْدِمُ بَيْنَ أَيْدِي الْعُظَمَاءِ، وَيَقِفُ أَمَامَ الرَّئِيسِ.*
 *5 يَجُولُ فِي أَرْضِ الأُمَمِ الْغَرِيبَةِ؛ فَيَخْتَبِرُ فِي النَّاسِ الْخَيْرَ وَالشَّرَّ.*
 *6 يُوَجِّهُ قَلْبَهُ إِلَى الاِبْتِكَارِ، أَمَامَ الرَّبِّ صَانِعِهِ، وَيَتَضَرَّعُ إِلَى الْعَلِيِّ،*
 *7 وَيَفْتَحُ فَاهُ بِالصَّلاَةِ، وَيَسْتَغْفِرُ لِخَطَايَاهُ.*
 *8 فَإِنْ شَاءَ الرَّبُّ الْعَظِيمُ، يَمْلأُهُ مِنْ رُوحِ الْفَهْمِ.*
 *9 فَيُمْطُرُ بِأَقْوَالِ حِكْمَتِهِ، وَفِي الصَّلاَةِ يَعْتَرِفُ لِلرَّبِّ.*
 *10 يَسْتَهْدِي بِمَشُورَتِهِ وَعِلْمِهِ، وَيَتَأَمَّلُ فِي خَفَايَاهُ.*
 *11 يُبَيِّنُ تَأْدِيبَ إِرْشَادِهِ، وَيَفْتَخِرُ بِشَرِيعَةِ عَهْدِ الرَّبِّ.*
 *12 كَثِيرُونَ يَمْدَحُونَ حِكْمَتَهُ، وَهِيَ لاَ تُمْحَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.*
 *13 ذِكْرُهُ لاَ يَزُولُ، وَاسْمُهُ يَحْيَا إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ.*
 *14 تُحَدِّثُ الأُمَمُ بِحِكْمَتِهِ، وَتُشِيدُ الْجَمَاعَةُ بِحَمْدِهِ.*
 *15 إِنْ بَقِيَ، خَلَّفَ اسْماً أَكْثَرَ مِنْ أَلْفٍ، وَإِنْ دَخَلَ إِلَى الرَّاحَةِ، أَفَادَ نَفْسَهُ.*
 *16 إِنِّي أَسْتَمِرُّ عَلَى بَيَانِ أَفْكَارِي، لأَنِّي امْتَلأْتُ كَبَدْرِ تِمٍّ.*
 *17 اسْمَعُونِي، أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ الأَصْفِيَاءُ. انْبُتُوا كَوَرْدٍ مَغْرُوسٍ عَلَى نَهْرِ الصَّحْرَاءِ،*
 *18 وَأَفِيحُوا عَرْفَكُمْ كَاللُّبَانِ،*
 *19 وَأَزْهِرُوا كَالْزَّنْبَقِ. انْشُرُوا عَرْفَكُمْ، وَسَبِّحُوا بِتَرْنِيمِكُمْ. بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ عَلَى جَمِيعِ أَعْمَالِهِ،*
 *20  وَعَظِّمُوا اسْمَهُ. اِعْتَرِفُوا لَهُ بِالتَّسْبِيحِ بِتَرَانِيمِ  الشِّفَاهِ وَبِالْكِنَّارَةِ، وَقُولُوا هكَذَا بِالاِعْتِرَافِ.*
 *21  أَعْمَالُ الرَّبِّ كُلُّهَا حَسَنَةٌ جِدًّا، وَجَمِيعُ أَوَامِرِهِ  تُجْرَى فِي أَوْقَاتِهَا، وَكُلُّهَا تُطْلَبُ فِي آوِنَتِهَا.*
 *22 بِكَلِمَتِهِ وَقَفَ الْمَاءُ كَرِبْوَةٍ، وَقَفَتْ حِيَاضُ الْمِيَاهِ بِقَوْلِ فَمِهِ.*
 *23 فِي أَمْرِهِ كُلُّ مَرْضَاةٍ، وَلَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَمْنَعُ تَمَامَ خَلاَصِهِ.*
 *24 أَعْمَالُ كُلِّ ذِي جَسَدٍ أَمَامَهُ، وَلاَ شَيْءَ يَخْفَى عَنْ عَيْنَيْهِ.*
 *25 يَنْظُرُ مِنْ دَهْرٍ إِلَى دَهْرٍ، وَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ عَجِيباً أَمَامَهُ.*
 *26 لَيْسَ لِقَائِلٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «مَا هذَا؟» أَوْ: «لِمَ هذَا؟» لأَنَّ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خُلِقَ لِفَوَائِدَ تَخْتَصُّ بِهِ.*
 *27 فَاضَتْ بَرَكَتُهُ كَنَهْرٍ،*
 *28 وَرَوَّتِ الْيَبَسَ كَطُوفَانٍ. كَذلِكَ يُورِثُ الأُمَمَ غَضَبَهُ،*
 *29 كَمَا حَوَّلَ الْمِيَاهَ إِلَى يَبَسٍ. طُرُقُهُ مُسْتَقِيمَةٌ لِلْقِدِّيسِينَ، كَذلِكَ هِيَ مَعَاثِرُ لِلأُثَمَاءِ.*
 *30 الصَّالِحَاتُ خُلِقَتْ لِلصَّالِحِينَ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، كَذلِكَ الشُّرُورُ لِلأَشْرَارِ.*
 *31  رَأْسُ مَا تَحْتَاجُ إِلَيْهِ حَيَاةُ الإِنْسَانِ: الْمَاءُ وَالنَّارُ  وَالْحَدِيدُ وَالْمِلْحُ وَسَمِيذُ الْحِنْطَةِ وَالْعَسَلُ وَاللَّبَنُ  وَدَمُ الْعِنَبِ وَالزَّيْتُ وَاللِّبَاسُ.*
 *32 كُلّ هذِهِ خَيْرَاتٌ لِلأَتْقِيَاءِ، وَكَذلِكَ هِيَ تَتَحَوَّلُ لِلْخَطَأَةِ شُرُوراً.*
 *33 مِنَ الأَرْوَاحِ أَرْوَاحٌ خُلِقَتْ لِلاِنْتِقَامِ، وَهذِهِ فِي غَضَبِهَا تُشَدَّدُ سِيَاطَهَا.*
 *34 وَفِي وَقْتِ الاِنْقِضَاءِ تَصُبُّ قُوَّتَهَا، وَتُسَكِّنُ غَضَبَ صَانِعِهَا.*
 *35 النَّارُ وَالْبَرَدُ وَالْجُوعُ وَالْمَوْتُ، كُلُّ هذِهِ خُلِقَتْ لِلاِنْتِقَامِ.*
 *36 أَنْيَابُ السِّبَاعِ وَالْعَقَارِبُ وَالأَفَاعِي وَالسَّيْفُ، تَنْتَقِمُ مِنَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِإِهْلاَكِهِمْ.*
 *37 هذِهِ تَفْرَحُ بِوَصِيَّتِهِ، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ تَسْتَعِدُّ لِوَقْتِ الْحَاجَةِ، وَفِي أَزْمِنَتِهَا لاَ تَتَعَدَّى كَلِمَتَهُ.*
 *38 فَلِذلِكَ تَرَسَّخْتُ مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، وَتَأَمَّلْتُ وَرَسَمْتُ فِي كِتَابِي،*
 *39 أَنَّ جَمِيعَ أَعْمَالِ الرَّبِّ صَالِحَةٌ، فَتُؤْتِي كُلَّ فَائِدَةٍ فِي سَاعَتِهَا،*
 *40 وَلَيْسَ لِقَائِلٍ أَنْ يَقُولَ: «إِنَّ هذَا شَرٌّ مِنْ هذَا»، فَإِنَّ كُلَّ أَمْرٍ يُسْتَحْسَنُ فِي وَقْتِهِ.*
 *41 فَالآنَ سَبِّحُوا بِكُلِّ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَأَفْوَاهِكُمْ، وَبَارِكُوا اسْمَ الرَّبِّ.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2016)

يشوع بن سيراخ  40
1 جَهْدٌ عَظِيمٌ خُلِقَ لِكُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَنِيرٌ ثَقِيلٌ وُضِعَ عَلَى بَنِي آدَمَ، مِنْ يَوْمِ خُرُوجِهِمْ مِنْ أَجْوَافِ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ دَفْنِهِمْ فِي الأَرْضِ أُمِّ الْجَمِيعِ.
2 فَإِنِّ عِنْدَهُمُ انْزِعَاجَ الأَفْكَارِ، وَرَوْعَ الْقَلْبِ وَقَلَقَ الاِنْتِظَارِ وَيَوْمَ الاِنْقِضَاءِ.
3 مِنَ الْجَالِسِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ فِي الْمَجْدِ، إِلَى الْمُتَّضِعِ عَلَى التُّرَابِ وَالرَّمَادِ.
4 مِنَ اللاَّبِسِ السَّمَنْجُونِيِّ وَالتَّاجِ، إِلَى الْمُلْتَفِّ بِالْكَتَّانِ الْخَشِنِ. وَزِدْ عَلَى ذلِكَ الْغَضَبَ وَالْغَيْرَةَ وَالاِضْطِرَابَ وَالْجَزَعَ وَخَوْفَ الْمَوْتِ وَالْحِقْدَ وَالْخُصُومَةَ.
5 وَفِي وَقْتِ الرَّاحَةِ عَلَى الْفِرَاشِ نَوْمَ اللَّيْلِ، الَّذِي يُكَدِّرُ خَاطِرَ الإِنْسَانِ.
6 فَهُوَ فِي رَاحَةٍ قَلِيلَةٍ كَلاَ شَيْءٍ، وَبَعْدَ ذلِكَ فِي الأَحْلاَمِ كَمَا فِي يَوْمِ الْمُرَاقَبَةِ.
7 يَرْتَعِدُ مِنْ رُؤْيَا قَلْبِهِ، كَالْمُنْهَزِمِ مِنْ وَجْهِ الْحَرْبِ، وَعِنْدَ نَجَاتِهِ يَهُبُّ وَيَتَعَجَّبُ مِنْ زَوَالِ خَوْفِهِ.
8 هذَا حَالُ كُلِّ ذِي جَسَدٍ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلَى الْبَهِيمَةِ، وَلِلْخَطَأَةِ مِنْ ذلِكَ سَبْعَةُ أَضْعَافٍ.
9 الْمَوْتُ وَالدَّمُ وَالْخُصُومَةُ وَالسَّيْفُ وَالنَّوَائِبُ وَالْجُوعُ وَالسَّحْقُ وَالسَّوْطُ،
10 كُلُّ ذلِكَ خُلِقَ لِلأُثَمَاءِ، وَلأَجْلِهِمْ أَتَى الطُّوفَانُ.
11 كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ؛ فَإِلَى الأَرْضِ يَعُودُ، وَكُلُّ مَا هُوَ مِنَ الْمِيَاهِ؛ فَإِلَى الْبَحْرِ يَنْثَنِي.
12 كُلُّ رُشْوَةٍ وَمَظْلِمَةٍ تُمْحَى، وَالأَمَانَةُ تَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
13 أَمْوَالُ الظَّالِمِينَ تَجِفُّ كَالسَّيْلِ، وَتَدْوِي كَالرَّعْدِ الشَّدِيدِ عِنْدَ الْمَطَرِ.
14 يَفْرَحُ الظَّالِمُ عِنْدَ بَسْطِ يَدَيْهِ، لكِنَّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ يَضْمَحِلُّونَ فِي الاِنْقِضَاءِ.
15 أَعْقَابُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَأْتُونَ بِفُرُوعٍ كَثِيرَةٍ، وَلاَ الأُصُولُ النَّجِسَةُ الَّتِي عَلَى الصَّخْرِ الصُّلْبِ.
16 الْخَضِرُ الَّذِي عَلَى كُلِّ مَاءٍ وَشَطِّ نَهْرٍ يُقْلَعُ قَبْلَ كُلِّ عُشْبٍ.
17 النِّعْمَةُ كَجَنَّةِ بَرَكَاتٍ، وَالرَّحْمَةُ تَسْتَمِرُّ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
18 حَيَاةُ الْعَامِلِ الْقَنُوعِ تَحْلُو، لكِنَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُ كَنْزاً هُوَ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
19 النَّسْلُ وَابْتِنَاءُ مَدِينَةٍ يُخَلِّدَانِ الاِسْمَ، لكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ الَّتِي لاَ عَيْبَ فِيهَا، تُحْسَبُ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
20 الْخَمْرُ وَالْغِنَاءُ يَسُرَّانِ الْقَلْبَ، لكِنَّ حُبَّ الْحِكْمَةِ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
21 الْمِزْمَارُ وَالْعُودُ يُطَيِّبَانِ الَّلحْنَ، لكِنَّ اللِّسَانَ الْعَذْبَ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
22 الْبَهَاءُ وَالْجَمَالُ تَشْتَهِيهِمَا عَيْنُكَ، لكِنَّ خَضِرَ الْمَزْرَعَةِ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
23 الصَّدِّيقُ وَالصَّاحِبُ لَهُمَا لِقَاءُ وِفَاقٍ، لكِنَّ الْمَرْأَةَ مَعَ رَجُلِهَا فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
24 الإِخْوَةُ وَالْعَوْنُ لِسَاعَةِ الضِّيقِ، لكِنَّ نُصْرَةَ الرَّحْمَةِ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
25 الذَّهَبُ وَالْفِضَّةُ يُثَبِّتَانِ الْقَدَمَ، لكِنَّ الْمَشُورَةَ تُفَضَّلُ عَلَى كِلَيْهِمَا.
26 الْغِنَى وَالْقُوَّةُ يُعِزَّانِ الْقَلْبَ، لكِنَّ مَخَافَةَ الرَّبِّ فَوْقَ كِلَيْهِمَا.
27 لَيْسَ فِي مَخَافَةِ الرَّبِّ افْتِقَارٌ، وَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ صَاحِبُهَا إِلَى نُصْرَةٍ.
28 مَخَافَةُ الرَّبِّ كَجَنَّةِ بَرَكَةٍ، وَقَدْ أُلْبِسَتْ مَجْداً يَفُوقُ كُلَّ مَجْدٍ.
29 يَا بُنَيَّ، لاَ تَعِشْ عَيْشَ الاِسْتِعْطَاءِ؛ فَإِنَّ الْمَوْتَ خَيْرٌ مِنَ التَّكَفُّفِ.
30 الرَّجُلُ الَّذِي يَتَرَصَّدُ مَائِدَةَ الْغَرِيبِ، عَيْشُهُ لاَ يُعَدُّ عَيْشاً، وَنَفْسُهُ تَتَنَجَّسُ بِأَطْعِمَةٍ غَرِيبَةٍ.
31 الرَّجُلُ الأَرِيبُ الْمُتَأَدِّبُ يَتَحَفَّظُ مِنْ ذلِكَ.
32 يَحْلُو الاِسْتِعْطَاءُ فِي فَمِ الْوَقِحِ وَفِي جَوْفِهِ تَتَّقِدُ النَّارُ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2016)

يشوع بن سيراخ 41
1 أَيُّهَا الْمَوْتُ، مَا أَشَدَّ مَرَارَةَ ذِكْرِكَ عَلَى الإِنْسَانِ الْمُتَقَلِّبِ فِي السَّلاَمِ فِيمَا بَيْنَ أَمْوَالِهِ.
2 عَلَى الرَّجُلِ الَّذِي لاَ تَتَجَاذَبُهُ الْهُمُومُ الْمُوَفَّقِ فِي كُلِّ أَمْرٍ، الْقَادِرِ عَلَى التَّلَذُّذِ بِالطَّعَامِ.
3 أَيُّهَا الْمَوْتُ، حَسَنٌ قَضَاؤُكَ لِلإِنْسَانِ الْمُعْوِزِ الضَّعِيفِ الْقُوَّةِ،
4 الْهَرِمِ الَّذِي يَتَجَاذَبُهُ كُلُّ هَمٍّ، الْقَنِطِ الْفَاقِدِ الصَّبْرِ.
5 لاَ تَخْشَ قَضَاءَ الْمَوْتِ. اذْكُرْ أَوَائِلَكَ وَأَوَاخِرَكَ. هذَا هُوَ قَضَاءُ الرَّبِّ عَلَى كُلِّ ذِي جَسَدٍ.
6 وَمَاذَا تَرْفُضُ مِمَّا هُوَ مَرْضَاةُ الْعَلِيِّ عَشْرَ سِنِينَ كَانَتْ مَرْضَاتُهُ أَمْ مِئَةً أَمْ أَلْفاً؟
7 إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ فِي الْجَحِيمِ حِسَابٌ عَلَى الْعُمرِ.
8 بَنُو الْخَطَأَةِ بَنُو رِجْسٍ، وَكَذلِكَ الَّذِينَ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ إِلَى بُيُوتِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ.
9 بَنُو الْخَطَأَةِ يَهْلِكُ مِيرَاثُهُمْ، وَيُلاَزِمُ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمُ الْعَارُ.
10 الأَبُ الْمُنَافِقُ يَتَشَكَّى مِنْهُ بَنُوهُ، لأَنَّهُمْ بِسَبَبِهِ يَلْحَقُهُمُ الْعَارُ.
11 وَيْلٌ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ، النَّابِذُونَ لِشَرِيعَةِ الإِلهِ الْعَلِيِّ،
12 فَإِنَّكُمْ إِذْ وُلِدْتُمْ إِنَّمَا وُلِدْتُمْ لِلَّعْنَةِ، وَمَتَى مُتُّمْ فَاللَّعْنَةُ هِيَ نَصِيبُكُمْ.
13 كُلُّ مَا هُوَ مِنَ الأَرْضِ يَذْهَبُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ، كَذلِكَ الْمُنَافِقُونَ يَذْهَبُونَ مِنَ اللَّعْنَةِ إِلَى الْهَلاَكِ.
14 النَّاسُ يَنُوحُونَ عَلَى أَجْسَادِهِمْ، لكِنَّ اسْمَ الْخَطَأَةِ يُمْحَى.
15 لِيَكُنِ اهْتِمَامُكَ بِالاِسْمِ؛ فَإِنَّهُ أَدْوَمُ لَكَ مِنْ أَلْفِ كَنْزٍ عَظِيمٍ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ.
16 الْحَيَاةُ الصَّالِحَةُ أَيَّامٌ مَعْدُودَاتٌ، أَمَّا الاِسْمُ الصَّالِحُ فَيَدُومُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ.
17 اِحْفَظُوا التَّأْدِيبَ فِي السَّلاَمِ، أَيُّهَا الْبَنُونَ، أَمَّا الْحِكْمَةُ الْمَكْتُومَةُ وَالْكَنْزُ الْمَدْفُونُ فَأَيَّةُ مَنْفَعَةٍ فِيهِمَا؟
18 الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي يَكْتُمُ حَمَاقَتَهُ، خَيْرٌ مِنَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَكْتُمُ حِكْمَتَهُ.
19 اِسْتَحْيُوا مِمَّا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ.
20 فَإِنَّهُ لَيْسَ بِحَسَنٍ الْخَجَلُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، وَلاَ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ مِمَّا يُصْنَعُ بِرُشْدٍ يُعْجِبُ كُلَّ
21 اخْجَلُوا أَمَامَ الأَبِ وَالأُمِّ مِنَ الزِّنَا، وَأَمَامَ الرَّئِيسِ وَالْمُقْتَدِرِ مِنَ الْكَذِبِ.
22 وَأَمَامَ الْقَاضِي وَالأَمِيرِ مِنَ الزَّلَّةِ. وَأَمَامَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَالشَّعْبِ مِنَ الإِثْمِ.
23 وَأَمَامَ الشَّرِيكِ وَالصَّدِيقِ مِنَ الظُّلْمِ. وَأَمَامَ بَلَدِ سُكْنَاكَ مِنَ السَّرِقَةِ.
24 وَمِنْ مُخَالَفَةِ حَقِّ اللهِ وَعَهْدِهِ. وَمِنْ اتِّكَاءِ الْمِرْفَقِ عَلَى الْخُبْزِ. وَمِنَ الْخِيَانَةِ فِي الأَخْذِ وَالْعَطَاءِ.
25 وَمِنَ السُّكُوتِ أَمَامَ الَّذِينَ يُسَلِّمُونَ عَلَيْكَ. وَمِنَ النَّظَرِ إِلَى الْمَرْأَةِ الْبَغِيِّ.
26 وَمِنْ إِعْرَاضِ وَجْهِكَ عَنْ نَسِيبِكَ، وَمِنْ سَلْبِ النَّصِيبِ وَالْعَطَاءِ.
27 وَمِنَ التَّفَرُّسِ فِي امْرَأَةٍ ذَاتِ بَعْلٍ، وَمِنْ مُرَاوَدَةِ جَارِيَتِهَا، وَعَلَى سَرِيرِهَا لاَ تَقِفْ.
28 وَمِنْ كَلاَمِ التَّعْيِيرِ أَمَامَ الأَصْدِقَاءِ. وَمِنَ الاِمْتِنَانِ بَعْدَ الْعَطَاءِ. وَمِنْ نَقْلِ الْكَلاَمِ الْمَسْمُوعِ وَإِفْشَاءِ مَا قِيلَ فِي السِّرِّ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2016)

يشوع بن سيراخ 41

1 حِينَئِذٍ يَكُونُ خَجَلُكَ فِي مَحَلِّهِ، وَتَنَالُ حُظْوَةً أَمَامَ كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ. أَمَّا هذِهِ فَلاَ تَخْجَلْ فِيهَا وَلاَ تُحَابِ الْوُجُوهَ لِتَخْطَأَ فِيهَا:
2 شَرِيعَةُ الْعَلِيِّ وَالْمِيثَاقُ وَالْقَضَاءُ بِحَيْثُ لاَ يُبَرَّأُ الْمُنَافِقُ،
3 وَدَعْوَى صَاحِبِكَ مَعَ الْمُتَغَرِّبِينَ وَاقْتِسَامُ الْمِيرَاثِ بَيْنَ الأَصْدِقَاءَ،
4 وَعَدْلُ الْمِيزَانِ وَالْمِعْيَارِ وَالْمَكْسِبُ كَثُرَ أَمْ قَلَّ،
5 وَالاِعْتِدَالُ فِي الْبَيْعِ بَيْنَ الْمُشْتَرِينَ، وَالْمُبَالَغَةُ فِي تَأْدِيبِ الْبَنِينَ، وَضَرْبُ الْعَبْدِ الشِّرِّيرِ حَتَّى تَدْمِيَ جَنْبَهُ،
6 وَالْخَتْمُ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ الشِّرِّيرَةِ أَلْيَقُ بِهَا.
7 وَحَيْثُ تَكُونُ الأَيْدِي الْكثِيرَةُ أَقْفِلْ، وَمَتَى قَسَّمْتَ فَبِالْعَدَدِ وَالْوَزْنِ. وَالْعَطَاءُ وَالأَخْذُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ لِيَكُنْ فِي دَفْتَرٍ.
8 وَلاَ تَخْجَلْ فِي تَأْدِيبِ الْجَاهِلِ وَالأَحْمَقِ وَالْهَرِمِ الْمُتَحَاكِمِ إِلَى الشُّبَّانَ. حِينَئِذٍ تَكُونُ مُتَأَدِّباً فِي الْحَقِيقَةِ، وَمَمْدُوحاً أَمَامَ كُلِّ حَيٍّ.
9 الْبِنْتُ سُهَادٌ خَفِيٌّ لأَبِيهَا، وَهَمٌّ يَسْلُبُهُ النَّوْمَ مَخَافَةً مِنَ الْعُنُوسِ إِذَا شَبَّتْ، وَالصَّلَفِ إِذَا تَزَوَّجَتْ.
10 وَفِي عُذْرَتِهَا مِنَ التَّدَنُّسِ، وَالْعُلُوقِ فِي بَيْتِ أَبِيهَا. وَفِي الزَّوَاجِ مِنَ التَّعَدِّي عَلَى رَجُلِهَا أَوِ الْعُقْمِ.
11 وَاظِبْ عَلَى مُرَاقَبَةِ الْبِنْتِ الْقَلِيلَةِ الْحَيَاءِ، لِئَلاَّ تَجْعَلَكَ شَمَاتَةً لأَعْدَائِكَ وَحَدِيثاً فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَذَمَّةً لَدَى الشَّعْبِ؛ فَتُخْزِيَكَ فِي الْمَلإِ الْكَثِيرِ.
12 لاَ تَتَفَرَّسْ فِي جَمَالِ أَحَدٍ، وَلاَ تَجْلِسْ بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ.
13 فَإِنَّهُ مِنَ الثِّيَابِ يَتَوَلَّدُ السُّوسُ، وَمِنَ المَرْأَةِ الْخُبْثُ.
14 رَجُلٌ يُسِيءُ، خَيْرٌ مِنِ امْرَأَةٍ تُحْسِنُ، ثُمَّ تَجْلُبُ الْخِزْيَ وَالْفَضِيحَةَ.
15 إِنِّي أَذْكُرُ أَعْمَالَ الرَّبِّ، وَأُخْبِرُ بِمَا رَأَيْتُ. إِنَّ فِي أَقْوَالِ الرَّبِّ أَعْمَالَهُ.
16 عَيْنُ الشَّمْسِ الْمُنِيرَةُ تُبْصِرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَعَمَلُ الرَّبِّ مَمْلُوءٌ مِنْ مَجْدِهِ.
17 أَلَمْ يُنْطِقِ الرَّبُّ الْقِدِّيسِينَ بِجَمِيعِ عَجَائِبِهِ، الَّتِي أَثْبَتَهَا الرَّبُّ الْقَدِيرُ، لِكَيْ يَثْبُتَ كُلُّ الْخَلْقِ فِي مَجْدِهِ؟
18 إِنَّهُ بَحَثَ الْغَمْرَ وَالْقَلْبَ، وَفَطِنَ لِكُلِّ دَهَاءٍ.
19 عَلِمَ الرَّبُّ كُلَّ عِلْمٍ، وَاطَّلَعَ عَلَى عَلاَمَةِ الدَّهْرِ، مُخْبِراً بِالْمَاضِي وَالْمُسْتَقْبَلِ، وَكَاشِفاً عَنْ آثَارِ الْخَفَايَا.
20 لاَ يَفُوتُهُ فِكْرٌ، وَلاَ يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ كَلاَمٌ.
21 وَقَدْ زَيَّنَ عَظَائِمَ حِكْمَتِهِ، وَهُوَ الدَّائِمُ مُنْذُ الدَّهْرِ وَإِلَى الدَّهْرِ. وَلَمْ يُزَدْ شَيْئاً،
22 وَلَمْ يُنْقَصْ وَلاَ يَحْتَاجُ إِلَى مَشُورَةٍ.
23 مَا أَشْهَى جَمِيعَ أَعْمَالِهِ، وَالَّذِي يُرَى مِنْهَا مِثْلُ شَرَارَةٍ.
24 كُلُّ هذِهِ تَحْيَا، وَتَبْقَى إِلَى الأَبَدِ لِكُلِّ فَائِدَةٍ، وَجَمِيعُهَا تُطِيعُهُ.
25 كُلُّ شَيْءٍ اثْنَانِ؛ وَاحِدٌ بِإِزَاءِ الآخَرِ وَلَمْ يَصْنَعْ شَيْئاً نَاقِصاً،
26 بَلِ الْوَاحِدُ يُؤَيِّدَ مَزَايَا الآخَرِ. فَمَنِ الَّذِي يَشْبَعُ مِنَ النَّظَرِ إِلَى مَجْدِهِ؟​​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2016)

يشوع بن سيراخ 43

1 الْجَلَدُ الطَّاهِرُ فَخْرُ الْعَلاَءِ، وَمَنْظَرُ السَّمَاءِ مَرْأَى الْمَجْدِ.
2 الشَّمْسُ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِهَا تُبَشِّرُ بِمَرْآهَا. هِيَ آلَةٌ عَجِيبَةٌ صُنْعُ الْعَلِيِّ.
3 عِنْدَ هَاجِرَتِهَا تُيَبِّسُ الْبُقْعَةَ؛ فَمَنْ يَقُومُ أَمَامَ حَرِّهَا؟ الشَّمْسُ كَنَافِخٍ فِي الأَتُّونِ، لِمَا يُصْنَعُ فِي النَّارِ.
4 تُحْرِقُ الْجِبَالَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَضْعَافٍ، وَتَبْعَثُ أَبْخِرَةً نَارِيَّةً، وَتَلْمَعُ بِأَشِعَّةٍ تَجْهَرُ الْعُيُونَ.
5 عَظِيمٌ الرَّبُّ صَانِعُهَا، الَّذِي بِأَمْرِهِ تُسْرِعُ فِي سَيْرِهَا.
6 وَالْقَمَرُ بِجَمِيعِ أَحْوَالِهِ الْمُوَقَّتَةِ، هُوَ نَبَأُ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَعَلاَمَةُ الدَّهْرِ.
7 مِنَ الْقَمَرِ عَلاَمَةُ الْعِيدِ. هُوَ نَيِّرٌ، يَنْقُصُ عِنْدَ التَّمَامِ.
8 بِاسْمِهِ سُمِّيَ الشَّهْرُ، وَفِي تَغَيُّرِهِ يَزْدَادُ زِيَادَةً عَجِيبَةً.
9 إِنَّ فِي الْعَلاَءِ مَحَلَّةَ عَسْكَرٍ تَتَلأْلأُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ.
10 هُنَاكَ بَهَاءُ السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدُ النُّجُومِ وَعَالَمٌ مُتَأَلِّقٌ، وَالرَّبُّ فِي الأَعَالِي.
11 عِنْدَ كَلاَمِ الْقُدُّوسِ تَقُومُ لإِجْرَاءِ أَحْكَامِهِ، وَلاَ يَأْخُذُهَا فِي مَحَارِسِهَا فُتُورٌ.
12 اُنْظُرْ إِلَى قَوْسِ الْغَمَامِ، وَبَارِكْ صَانِعَهَا. إِنَّ رَوْنَقَهَا فِي غَايَةِ الْجَمَالِ.
13 تُنَطِّقُ السَّمَاءَ مِنْطَقَةَ مَجْدٍ، وَيَدَا الْعَلِيِّ تَمُدَّانِهَا.
14 بِأَمْرِهِ عَجَّلَ الثَّلْجَ، وَرَشَقَ بُرُوقَ قَضَائِهِ.
15 وَبِهِ انْفَتَحَتِ الْكُنُوزُ، وَطَارَتِ الْغُيُومُ كَذَوَاتِ الأَجْنِحَةِ.
16 بِعَظَمَتِهِ شَدَّدَ الْغُيُومَ؛ فَانْقَضَّتْ حِجَارَةُ الْبَرَدِ.
17 بِلَحَظَاتِهِ تَتَزَلْزَلُ الْجِبَالُ، وَبِإِرَادَتِهِ تَهُبُّ الْجَنُوبُ.
18 عِنْدَ صَوْتِ رَعْدِهِ تَتَمَخَّضُ الأَرْضُ، عِنْدَ عَاصِفَةِ الشَّمَالِ وَزَوْبَعَةِ الرِّيحِ.
19 يَذْرِي الثَّلْجَ كَمَا يَتَطَايَرُ ذَوَاتُ الأَجْنِحَةِ، وَانْحِدَارُهُ كَنُزُولِ الْجَرَادِ.
20 تَعْجَبُ الْعَيْنُ مِنْ حُسْنِ بَيَاضِهِ، وَيَنْذَهِلُ الْقَلْبُ مِنْ مَطَرِهِ.
21 وَيَسْكُبُ الصَّقِيعَ كَالْمِلْحِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَإِذَا جَمَدَ صَارَ كَأَطْرَافِ الأَوْتَادِ.
22 تَهُبُّ رِيحُ الشَّمَالِ الْبَارِدَةُ؛ فَيَجْمُدُ الْمَاءُ. يَسْتَقِرُّ الْجَلِيدُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُجْتَمَعِ الْمِيَاهِ، وَيُلْبِسُ الْمِيَاهَ دِرْعاً.
23 تَأْكُلُ الْجِبَالَ وَتُحْرِقُ الصَّحْرَاءَ، وَتُتْلِفُ الْخَضِرَ كَالنَّارِ.
24 يُسْرِعُ الْغَمَامُ فَيَشْفِي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَالنَّدَى النَّاشِئُ مِنَ الْحَرِّ يُعِيدُ الْبَهْجَةَ.
25 بِكَلاَمِهِ طَأْمَنَ الْغَمْرَ، وَأَنْبَتَ فِيهِ الْجَزَائِرَ.
26 الَّذِينَ يَرْكَبُونَ الْبَحْرَ يُحَدِّثُونَ بِهَوْلِهِ. نَسْمَعُ بِآذَانِنَا فَنَتَعَجَّبُ.
27 هُنَاكَ الْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الْعَجِيبَةُ الْغَرِيبَةُ: أَنْواعُ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ، خَلاَئِقُ الْحِيتَانِ.
28 بِهِ يُنْتَهَى إِلَى النَّجَاحِ، وَبِكَلِمَتِهِ يَقُومُ الْجَمِيعُ.
29 إِنَّا نُكْثِرُ الْكَلاَمَ وَلاَ نَسْتَقْصِي، وَغَايَةُ مَا يُقَالُ أَنَّهُ هُوَ الْكُلُّ.
30 مَاذَا نَسْتَطِيعُ مِنْ تَمْجِيدِهِ، وَهُوَ الْعَظِيمُ فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ مَصْنُوعَاتِهِ.
31 مَرْهُوبٌ الرَّبُّ وَعَظِيمٌ جِدًّا وَقُدْرَتُهُ عَجِيبَةٌ.
32 ارْفَعُوا الرَّبَّ فِي تَمْجِيدِهِ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ؛ فَلاَ يَزَالُ أَرْفَعَ.
33 بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ وَارْفَعُوهُ مَا قَدَرْتُمْ؛ فَإِنَّهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَدْحٍ.
34 بَالِغُوا فِي رَفْعِهِ قَدْرَ طَاقَتِكُمْ. لاَ تَكِلُّوا فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تُدْرِكُوهُ.
35 مَنْ رَآهُ فَيُخْبِرَ؟ وَمَنْ يُكْبِرُهُ كَمَا هُوَ؟
36 وَهُنَاكَ خَفَايَا كَثِيرَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذِهِ؛ فَإِنَّ الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِ هُوَ الْقَلِيلُ.
37 إِنَّ الرَّبَّ صَنَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَتَى الأَتْقِيَاءَ الْحِكْمَةَ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (29 أبريل 2016)

يشوع بن سيراخ 43

1 الْجَلَدُ الطَّاهِرُ فَخْرُ الْعَلاَءِ، وَمَنْظَرُ السَّمَاءِ مَرْأَى الْمَجْدِ.
2 الشَّمْسُ عِنْدَ خُرُوجِهَا تُبَشِّرُ بِمَرْآهَا. هِيَ آلَةٌ عَجِيبَةٌ صُنْعُ الْعَلِيِّ.
3 عِنْدَ هَاجِرَتِهَا تُيَبِّسُ الْبُقْعَةَ؛ فَمَنْ يَقُومُ أَمَامَ حَرِّهَا؟ الشَّمْسُ كَنَافِخٍ فِي الأَتُّونِ، لِمَا يُصْنَعُ فِي النَّارِ.
4 تُحْرِقُ الْجِبَالَ ثَلاَثَةَ أَضْعَافٍ، وَتَبْعَثُ أَبْخِرَةً نَارِيَّةً، وَتَلْمَعُ بِأَشِعَّةٍ تَجْهَرُ الْعُيُونَ.
5 عَظِيمٌ الرَّبُّ صَانِعُهَا، الَّذِي بِأَمْرِهِ تُسْرِعُ فِي سَيْرِهَا.
6 وَالْقَمَرُ بِجَمِيعِ أَحْوَالِهِ الْمُوَقَّتَةِ، هُوَ نَبَأُ الأَزْمِنَةِ وَعَلاَمَةُ الدَّهْرِ.
7 مِنَ الْقَمَرِ عَلاَمَةُ الْعِيدِ. هُوَ نَيِّرٌ، يَنْقُصُ عِنْدَ التَّمَامِ.
8 بِاسْمِهِ سُمِّيَ الشَّهْرُ، وَفِي تَغَيُّرِهِ يَزْدَادُ زِيَادَةً عَجِيبَةً.
9 إِنَّ فِي الْعَلاَءِ مَحَلَّةَ عَسْكَرٍ تَتَلأْلأُ فِي جَلَدِ السَّمَاءِ.
10 هُنَاكَ بَهَاءُ السَّمَاءِ وَمَجْدُ النُّجُومِ وَعَالَمٌ مُتَأَلِّقٌ، وَالرَّبُّ فِي الأَعَالِي.
11 عِنْدَ كَلاَمِ الْقُدُّوسِ تَقُومُ لإِجْرَاءِ أَحْكَامِهِ، وَلاَ يَأْخُذُهَا فِي مَحَارِسِهَا فُتُورٌ.
12 اُنْظُرْ إِلَى قَوْسِ الْغَمَامِ، وَبَارِكْ صَانِعَهَا. إِنَّ رَوْنَقَهَا فِي غَايَةِ الْجَمَالِ.
13 تُنَطِّقُ السَّمَاءَ مِنْطَقَةَ مَجْدٍ، وَيَدَا الْعَلِيِّ تَمُدَّانِهَا.
14 بِأَمْرِهِ عَجَّلَ الثَّلْجَ، وَرَشَقَ بُرُوقَ قَضَائِهِ.
15 وَبِهِ انْفَتَحَتِ الْكُنُوزُ، وَطَارَتِ الْغُيُومُ كَذَوَاتِ الأَجْنِحَةِ.
16 بِعَظَمَتِهِ شَدَّدَ الْغُيُومَ؛ فَانْقَضَّتْ حِجَارَةُ الْبَرَدِ.
17 بِلَحَظَاتِهِ تَتَزَلْزَلُ الْجِبَالُ، وَبِإِرَادَتِهِ تَهُبُّ الْجَنُوبُ.
18 عِنْدَ صَوْتِ رَعْدِهِ تَتَمَخَّضُ الأَرْضُ، عِنْدَ عَاصِفَةِ الشَّمَالِ وَزَوْبَعَةِ الرِّيحِ.
19 يَذْرِي الثَّلْجَ كَمَا يَتَطَايَرُ ذَوَاتُ الأَجْنِحَةِ، وَانْحِدَارُهُ كَنُزُولِ الْجَرَادِ.
20 تَعْجَبُ الْعَيْنُ مِنْ حُسْنِ بَيَاضِهِ، وَيَنْذَهِلُ الْقَلْبُ مِنْ مَطَرِهِ.
21 وَيَسْكُبُ الصَّقِيعَ كَالْمِلْحِ عَلَى الأَرْضِ، وَإِذَا جَمَدَ صَارَ كَأَطْرَافِ الأَوْتَادِ.
22 تَهُبُّ رِيحُ الشَّمَالِ الْبَارِدَةُ؛ فَيَجْمُدُ الْمَاءُ. يَسْتَقِرُّ الْجَلِيدُ عَلَى كُلِّ مُجْتَمَعِ الْمِيَاهِ، وَيُلْبِسُ الْمِيَاهَ دِرْعاً.
23 تَأْكُلُ الْجِبَالَ وَتُحْرِقُ الصَّحْرَاءَ، وَتُتْلِفُ الْخَضِرَ كَالنَّارِ.
24 يُسْرِعُ الْغَمَامُ فَيَشْفِي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَالنَّدَى النَّاشِئُ مِنَ الْحَرِّ يُعِيدُ الْبَهْجَةَ.
25 بِكَلاَمِهِ طَأْمَنَ الْغَمْرَ، وَأَنْبَتَ فِيهِ الْجَزَائِرَ.
26 الَّذِينَ يَرْكَبُونَ الْبَحْرَ يُحَدِّثُونَ بِهَوْلِهِ. نَسْمَعُ بِآذَانِنَا فَنَتَعَجَّبُ.
27 هُنَاكَ الْمَصْنُوعَاتُ الْعَجِيبَةُ الْغَرِيبَةُ: أَنْواعُ الْحَيَوَانَاتِ، خَلاَئِقُ الْحِيتَانِ.
28 بِهِ يُنْتَهَى إِلَى النَّجَاحِ، وَبِكَلِمَتِهِ يَقُومُ الْجَمِيعُ.
29 إِنَّا نُكْثِرُ الْكَلاَمَ وَلاَ نَسْتَقْصِي، وَغَايَةُ مَا يُقَالُ أَنَّهُ هُوَ الْكُلُّ.
30 مَاذَا نَسْتَطِيعُ مِنْ تَمْجِيدِهِ، وَهُوَ الْعَظِيمُ فَوْقَ جَمِيعِ مَصْنُوعَاتِهِ.
31 مَرْهُوبٌ الرَّبُّ وَعَظِيمٌ جِدًّا وَقُدْرَتُهُ عَجِيبَةٌ.
32 ارْفَعُوا الرَّبَّ فِي تَمْجِيدِهِ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ؛ فَلاَ يَزَالُ أَرْفَعَ.
33 بَارِكُوا الرَّبَّ وَارْفَعُوهُ مَا قَدَرْتُمْ؛ فَإِنَّهُ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَدْحٍ.
34 بَالِغُوا فِي رَفْعِهِ قَدْرَ طَاقَتِكُمْ. لاَ تَكِلُّوا فَإِنَّكُمْ لَنْ تُدْرِكُوهُ.
35 مَنْ رَآهُ فَيُخْبِرَ؟ وَمَنْ يُكْبِرُهُ كَمَا هُوَ؟
36 وَهُنَاكَ خَفَايَا كَثِيرَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ هذِهِ؛ فَإِنَّ الَّذِي رَأَيْنَاهُ مِنْ أَعْمَالِهِ هُوَ الْقَلِيلُ.
37 إِنَّ الرَّبَّ صَنَعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَتَى الأَتْقِيَاءَ الْحِكْمَةَ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مايو 2016)

*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية

1 بُولُسُ، عَبْدٌ لِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الْمَدْعُوُّ رَسُولاً، الْمُفْرَزُ لإِنْجِيلِ اللهِ،

2 الَّذِي سَبَقَ فَوَعَدَ بِهِ بِأَنْبِيَائِهِ فِي الْكُتُبِ الْمُقَدَّسَةِ،

3 عَنِ ابْنِهِ. الَّذِي صَارَ مِنْ نَسْلِ دَاوُدَ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْجَسَدِ،

4 وَتَعَيَّنَ ابْنَ اللهِ بِقُوَّةٍ مِنْ جِهَةِ رُوحِ الْقَدَاسَةِ، بِالْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ: يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ رَبِّنَا.

5 الَّذِي بِهِ، لأَجْلِ اسْمِهِ، قَبِلْنَا نِعْمَةً وَرِسَالَةً، لإِطَاعَةِ الإِيمَانِ فِي جَمِيعِ الأُمَمِ،

6 الَّذِينَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا مَدْعُوُّو يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

7 إِلَى جَمِيعِ الْمَوْجُودِينَ فِي رُومِيَةَ، أَحِبَّاءَ اللهِ، مَدْعُوِّينَ قِدِّيسِينَ: نِعْمَةٌ لَكُمْ وَسَلاَمٌ مِنَ اللهِ أَبِينَا وَالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

8 أَوَّلاً، أَشْكُرُ إِلهِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنْ جِهَةِ جَمِيعِكُمْ، أَنَّ إِيمَانَكُمْ يُنَادَى بِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ.

9 فَإِنَّ اللهَ الَّذِي أَعْبُدُهُ بِرُوحِي، فِي إِنْجِيلِ ابْنِهِ، شَاهِدٌ لِي كَيْفَ بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ أَذْكُرُكُمْ،

10 مُتَضَرِّعًا دَائِمًا فِي صَلَوَاتِي عَسَى الآنَ أَنْ يَتَيَسَّرَ لِي مَرَّةً بِمَشِيئَةِ اللهِ أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكُمْ.

11 لأَنِّي مُشْتَاقٌ أَنْ أَرَاكُمْ، لِكَيْ أَمْنَحَكُمْ هِبَةً رُوحِيَّةً لِثَبَاتِكُمْ،

12 أَيْ لِنَتَعَزَّى بَيْنَكُمْ بِالإِيمَانِ الَّذِي فِينَا جَمِيعًا، إِيمَانِكُمْ وَإِيمَانِي.

13 ثُمَّ لَسْتُ أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَجْهَلُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنَّنِي مِرَارًا كَثِيرَةً قَصَدْتُ أَنْ آتِيَ إِلَيْكُمْ، وَمُنِعْتُ حَتَّى الآنَ، لِيَكُونَ لِي ثَمَرٌ فِيكُمْ أَيْضًا كَمَا فِي سَائِرِ الأُمَمِ.

14 إِنِّي مَدْيُونٌ لِلْيُونَانِيِّينَ وَالْبَرَابِرَةِ، لِلْحُكَمَاءِ وَالْجُهَلاَءِ.

15 فَهكَذَا مَا هُوَ لِي مُسْتَعَدٌّ لِتَبْشِيرِكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الَّذِينَ فِي رُومِيَةَ أَيْضًا،

16 لأَنِّي لَسْتُ أَسْتَحِي بِإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ، لأَنَّهُ قُوَّةُ اللهِ لِلْخَلاَصِ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ: لِلْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ لِلْيُونَانِيِّ.

17 لأَنْ فِيهِ مُعْلَنٌ بِرُّ اللهِ بِإِيمَانٍ، لإِيمَانٍ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَمَّا الْبَارُّ فَبِالإِيمَانِ يَحْيَا».

18 لأَنَّ غَضَبَ اللهِ مُعْلَنٌ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ عَلَى جَمِيعِ فُجُورِ النَّاسِ وَإِثْمِهِمِ، الَّذِينَ يَحْجِزُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالإِثْمِ.

19 إِذْ مَعْرِفَةُ اللهِ ظَاهِرَةٌ فِيهِمْ، لأَنَّ اللهَ أَظْهَرَهَا لَهُمْ،

20 لأَنَّ أُمُورَهُ غَيْرَ الْمَنْظُورَةِ تُرىَ مُنْذُ خَلْقِ الْعَالَمِ مُدْرَكَةً بِالْمَصْنُوعَاتِ، قُدْرَتَهُ السَّرْمَدِيَّةَ وَلاَهُوتَهُ، حَتَّى إِنَّهُمْ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ.

21 لأَنَّهُمْ لَمَّا عَرَفُوا اللهَ لَمْ يُمَجِّدُوهُ أَوْ يَشْكُرُوهُ كَإِلهٍ، بَلْ حَمِقُوا فِي أَفْكَارِهِمْ، وَأَظْلَمَ قَلْبُهُمُ الْغَبِيُّ.

22 وَبَيْنَمَا هُمْ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ حُكَمَاءُ صَارُوا جُهَلاَءَ،

23 وَأَبْدَلُوا مَجْدَ اللهِ الَّذِي لاَ يَفْنَى بِشِبْهِ صُورَةِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يَفْنَى، وَالطُّيُورِ، وَالدَّوَابِّ، وَالزَّحَّافَاتِ.

24 لِذلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ أَيْضًا فِي شَهَوَاتِ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى النَّجَاسَةِ، لإِهَانَةِ أَجْسَادِهِمْ بَيْنَ ذَوَاتِهِمِ.

25 الَّذِينَ اسْتَبْدَلُوا حَقَّ اللهِ بِالْكَذِبِ، وَاتَّقَوْا وَعَبَدُوا الْمَخْلُوقَ دُونَ الْخَالِقِ، الَّذِي هُوَ مُبَارَكٌ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.

26 لِذلِكَ أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى أَهْوَاءِ الْهَوَانِ، لأَنَّ إِنَاثَهُمُ اسْتَبْدَلْنَ الاسْتِعْمَالَ الطَّبِيعِيَّ بِالَّذِي عَلَى خِلاَفِ الطَّبِيعَةِ،

27 وَكَذلِكَ الذُّكُورُ أَيْضًا تَارِكِينَ اسْتِعْمَالَ الأُنْثَى الطَّبِيعِيَّ، اشْتَعَلُوا بِشَهْوَتِهِمْ بَعْضِهِمْ لِبَعْضٍ، فَاعِلِينَ الْفَحْشَاءَ ذُكُورًا بِذُكُورٍ، وَنَائِلِينَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ جَزَاءَ ضَلاَلِهِمِ الْمُحِقَّ.

28 وَكَمَا لَمْ يَسْتَحْسِنُوا أَنْ يُبْقُوا اللهَ فِي مَعْرِفَتِهِمْ، أَسْلَمَهُمُ اللهُ إِلَى ذِهْنٍ مَرْفُوضٍ لِيَفْعَلُوا مَا لاَ يَلِيقُ.

29 مَمْلُوئِينَ مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ وَزِنًا وَشَرّ وَطَمَعٍ وَخُبْثٍ، مَشْحُونِينَ حَسَدًا وَقَتْلاً وَخِصَامًا وَمَكْرًا وَسُوءًا،

30 نَمَّامِينَ مُفْتَرِينَ، مُبْغِضِينَ للهِ، ثَالِبِينَ مُتَعَظِّمِينَ مُدَّعِينَ، مُبْتَدِعِينَ شُرُورًا، غَيْرَ طَائِعِينَ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ،

31 بِلاَ فَهْمٍ وَلاَ عَهْدٍ وَلاَ حُنُوٍّ وَلاَ رِضىً وَلاَ رَحْمَةٍ.

32 الَّذِينَ إِذْ عَرَفُوا حُكْمَ اللهِ أَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ يَسْتَوْجِبُونَ الْمَوْتَ، لاَ يَفْعَلُونَهَا فَقَطْ، بَلْ أَيْضًا يُسَرُّونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مايو 2016)

*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية
اصحاح 2 

1 لِذلِكَ أَنْتَ بِلاَ عُذْرٍ أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ، كُلُّ مَنْ يَدِينُ. لأَنَّكَ فِي مَا تَدِينُ غَيْرَكَ تَحْكُمُ عَلَى نَفْسِكَ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي تَدِينُ تَفْعَلُ تِلْكَ الأُمُورَ بِعَيْنِهَا!

2 وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ دَيْنُونَةَ اللهِ هِيَ حَسَبُ الْحَقِّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ.

3 أَفَتَظُنُّ هذَا أَيُّهَا الإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي تَدِينُ الَّذِينَ يَفْعَلُونَ مِثْلَ هذِهِ، وَأَنْتَ تَفْعَلُهَا، أَنَّكَ تَنْجُو مِنْ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ؟

4 أَمْ تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ، غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ؟

5 وَلكِنَّكَ مِنْ أَجْلِ قَسَاوَتِكَ وَقَلْبِكَ غَيْرِ التَّائِبِ، تَذْخَرُ لِنَفْسِكَ غَضَبًا فِي يَوْمِ الْغَضَبِ وَاسْتِعْلاَنِ دَيْنُونَةِ اللهِ الْعَادِلَةِ،

6 الَّذِي سَيُجَازِي كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ حَسَبَ أَعْمَالِهِ.

7 أَمَّا الَّذِينَ بِصَبْرٍ فِي الْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ يَطْلُبُونَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْبَقَاءَ، فَبِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ.

8 وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ التَّحَزُّبِ، وَلاَ يُطَاوِعُونَ لِلْحَقِّ بَلْ يُطَاوِعُونَ لِلإِثْمِ، فَسَخَطٌ وَغَضَبٌ،

9 شِدَّةٌ وَضِيقٌ، عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسِ إِنْسَانٍ يَفْعَلُ الشَّرَّ: الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ.

10 وَمَجْدٌ وَكَرَامَةٌ وَسَلاَمٌ لِكُلِّ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ الصَّلاَحَ: الْيَهُودِيِّ أَوَّلاً ثُمَّ الْيُونَانِيِّ.

11 لأَنْ لَيْسَ عِنْدَ اللهِ مُحَابَاةٌ.

12 لأَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ فَبِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ يَهْلِكُ. وَكُلُّ مَنْ أَخْطَأَ فِي النَّامُوسِ فَبِالنَّامُوسِ يُدَانُ.

13 لأَنْ لَيْسَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ النَّامُوسَ هُمْ أَبْرَارٌ عِنْدَ اللهِ، بَلِ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ بِالنَّامُوسِ هُمْ يُبَرَّرُونَ.

14 لأَنَّهُ الأُمَمُ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ عِنْدَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ، مَتَى فَعَلُوا بِالطَّبِيعَةِ مَا هُوَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، فَهؤُلاَءِ إِذْ لَيْسَ لَهُمُ النَّامُوسُ هُمْ نَامُوسٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمِ،

15 الَّذِينَ يُظْهِرُونَ عَمَلَ النَّامُوسِ مَكْتُوبًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ، شَاهِدًا أَيْضًا ضَمِيرُهُمْ وَأَفْكَارُهُمْ فِيمَا بَيْنَهَا مُشْتَكِيَةً أَوْ مُحْتَجَّةً،

16 فِي الْيَوْمِ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَدِينُ اللهُ سَرَائِرَ النَّاسِ حَسَبَ إِنْجِيلِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.

17 هُوَذَا أَنْتَ تُسَمَّى يَهُودِيًّا، وَتَتَّكِلُ عَلَى النَّامُوسِ، وَتَفْتَخِرُ بِاللهِ،

18 وَتَعْرِفُ مَشِيئَتَهُ، وَتُمَيِّزُ الأُمُورَ الْمُتَخَالِفَةَ، مُتَعَلِّمًا مِنَ النَّامُوسِ.

19 وَتَثِقُ أَنَّكَ قَائِدٌ لِلْعُمْيَانِ، وَنُورٌ لِلَّذِينَ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ،

20 وَمُهَذِّبٌ لِلأَغْبِيَاءِ، وَمُعَلِّمٌ لِلأَطْفَالِ، وَلَكَ صُورَةُ الْعِلْمِ وَالْحَقِّ فِي النَّامُوسِ.

21 فَأَنْتَ إِذًا الَّذِي تُعَلِّمُ غَيْرَكَ، أَلَسْتَ تُعَلِّمُ نَفْسَكَ؟ الَّذِي تَكْرِزُ: أَنْ لاَ يُسْرَقَ، أَتَسْرِقُ؟

22 الَّذِي تَقُولُ: أَنْ لاَ يُزْنَى، أَتَزْنِي؟ الَّذِي تَسْتَكْرِهُ الأَوْثَانَ، أَتَسْرِقُ الْهَيَاكِلَ؟

23 الَّذِي تَفْتَخِرُ بِالنَّامُوسِ، أَبِتَعَدِّي النَّامُوسِ تُهِينُ اللهَ؟

24 لأَنَّ اسْمَ اللهِ يُجَدَّفُ عَلَيْهِ بِسَبَبِكُمْ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ.

25 فَإِنَّ الْخِتَانَ يَنْفَعُ إِنْ عَمِلْتَ بِالنَّامُوسِ. وَلكِنْ إِنْ كُنْتَ مُتَعَدِّيًا النَّامُوسَ، فَقَدْ صَارَ خِتَانُكَ غُرْلَةً!

26 إِذًا إِنْ كَانَ الأَغْرَلُ يَحْفَظُ أَحْكَامَ النَّامُوسِ، أَفَمَا تُحْسَبُ غُرْلَتُهُ خِتَانًا؟

27 وَتَكُونُ الْغُرْلَةُ الَّتِي مِنَ الطَّبِيعَةِ، وَهِيَ تُكَمِّلُ النَّامُوسَ، تَدِينُكَ أَنْتَ الَّذِي فِي الْكِتَابِ وَالْخِتَانِ تَتَعَدَّى النَّامُوسَ؟

28 لأَنَّ الْيَهُودِيَّ فِي الظَّاهِرِ لَيْسَ هُوَ يَهُودِيًّا، وَلاَ الْخِتَانُ الَّذِي فِي الظَّاهِرِ فِي اللَّحْمِ خِتَانًا،

29 بَلِ الْيَهُودِيُّ فِي الْخَفَاءِ هُوَ الْيَهُودِيُّ، وَخِتَانُ الْقَلْبِ بِالرُّوحِ لاَ بِالْكِتَابِ هُوَ الْخِتَانُ، الَّذِي مَدْحُهُ لَيْسَ مِنَ النَّاسِ بَلْ مِنَ اللهِ.​*


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (12 مايو 2016)

*رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية
اصحاح 3
1 إِذًا مَا هُوَ فَضْلُ الْيَهُودِيِّ، أَوْ مَا هُوَ نَفْعُ الْخِتَانِ؟

2 كَثِيرٌ عَلَى كُلِّ وَجْهٍ! أَمَّا أَوَّلاً فَلأَنَّهُمُ اسْتُؤْمِنُوا عَلَى أَقْوَالِ اللهِ.

3 فَمَاذَا إِنْ كَانَ قَوْمٌ لَمْ يَكُونُوا أُمَنَاءَ؟ أَفَلَعَلَّ عَدَمَ أَمَانَتِهِمْ يُبْطِلُ أَمَانَةَ اللهِ؟

4 حَاشَا! بَلْ لِيَكُنِ اللهُ صَادِقًا وَكُلُّ إِنْسَانٍ كَاذِبًا. كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «لِكَيْ تَتَبَرَّرَ فِي كَلاَمِكَ، وَتَغْلِبَ مَتَى حُوكِمْتَ».

5 وَلكِنْ إِنْ كَانَ إِثْمُنَا يُبَيِّنُ بِرَّ اللهِ، فَمَاذَا نَقُولُ؟ أَلَعَلَّ اللهَ الَّذِي يَجْلِبُ الْغَضَبَ ظَالِمٌ؟ أَتَكَلَّمُ بِحَسَبِ الإِنْسَانِ.

6 حَاشَا! فَكَيْفَ يَدِينُ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ إِذْ ذَاكَ؟

7 فَإِنَّهُ إِنْ كَانَ صِدْقُ اللهِ قَدِ ازْدَادَ بِكَذِبِي لِمَجْدِهِ، فَلِمَاذَا أُدَانُ أَنَا بَعْدُ كَخَاطِئٍ؟

8 أَمَا كَمَا يُفْتَرَى عَلَيْنَا، وَكَمَا يَزْعُمُ قَوْمٌ أَنَّنَا نَقُولُ: «لِنَفْعَلِ السَّيِّآتِ لِكَيْ تَأْتِيَ الْخَيْرَاتُ»؟ الَّذِينَ دَيْنُونَتُهُمْ عَادِلَةٌ.

9 فَمَاذَا إِذًا؟ أَنَحْنُ أَفْضَلُ؟ كَلاَ الْبَتَّةَ! لأَنَّنَا قَدْ شَكَوْنَا أَنَّ الْيَهُودَ وَالْيُونَانِيِّينَ أَجْمَعِينَ تَحْتَ الْخَطِيَّةِ،

10 كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ: «أَنَّهُ لَيْسَ بَارٌّ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.

11 لَيْسَ مَنْ يَفْهَمُ. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَطْلُبُ اللهَ.

12 الْجَمِيعُ زَاغُوا وَفَسَدُوا مَعًا. لَيْسَ مَنْ يَعْمَلُ صَلاَحًا لَيْسَ وَلاَ وَاحِدٌ.

13 حَنْجَرَتُهُمْ قَبْرٌ مَفْتُوحٌ. بِأَلْسِنَتِهِمْ قَدْ مَكَرُوا. سِمُّ الأَصْلاَلِ تَحْتَ شِفَاهِهِمْ.

14 وَفَمُهُمْ مَمْلُوءٌ لَعْنَةً وَمَرَارَةً.

15 أَرْجُلُهُمْ سَرِيعَةٌ إِلَى سَفْكِ الدَّمِ.

16 فِي طُرُقِهِمِ اغْتِصَابٌ وَسُحْقٌ.

17 وَطَرِيقُ السَّلاَمِ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوهُ.

18 لَيْسَ خَوْفُ اللهِ قُدَّامَ عُيُونِهِمْ».

19 وَنَحْنُ نَعْلَمُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَقُولُهُ النَّامُوسُ فَهُوَ يُكَلِّمُ بِهِ الَّذِينَ فِي النَّامُوسِ، لِكَيْ يَسْتَدَّ كُلُّ فَمٍ، وَيَصِيرَ كُلُّ الْعَالَمِ تَحْتَ قِصَاصٍ مِنَ اللهِ.

20 لأَنَّهُ بِأَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ كُلُّ ذِي جَسَدٍ لاَ يَتَبَرَّرُ أَمَامَهُ. لأَنَّ بِالنَّامُوسِ مَعْرِفَةَ الْخَطِيَّةِ.

21 وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَقَدْ ظَهَرَ بِرُّ اللهِ بِدُونِ النَّامُوسِ، مَشْهُودًا لَهُ مِنَ النَّامُوسِ وَالأَنْبِيَاءِ،

22 بِرُّ اللهِ بِالإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِلَى كُلِّ وَعَلَى كُلِّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ. لأَنَّهُ لاَ فَرْقَ.

23 إِذِ الْجَمِيعُ أَخْطَأُوا وَأَعْوَزَهُمْ مَجْدُ اللهِ،

24 مُتَبَرِّرِينَ مَجَّانًا بِنِعْمَتِهِ بِالْفِدَاءِ الَّذِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،

25 الَّذِي قَدَّمَهُ اللهُ كَفَّارَةً بِالإِيمَانِ بِدَمِهِ، لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ، مِنْ أَجْلِ الصَّفْحِ عَنِ الْخَطَايَا السَّالِفَةِ بِإِمْهَالِ اللهِ.

26 لإِظْهَارِ بِرِّهِ فِي الزَّمَانِ الْحَاضِرِ، لِيَكُونَ بَارًّا وَيُبَرِّرَ مَنْ هُوَ مِنَ الإِيمَانِ بِيَسُوعَ.

27 فَأَيْنَ الافْتِخَارُ؟ قَدِ انْتَفَى. بِأَيِّ نَامُوسٍ؟ أَبِنَامُوسِ الأَعْمَالِ؟ كَلاَّ. بَلْ بِنَامُوسِ الإِيمَانِ.

28 إِذًا نَحْسِبُ أَنَّ الإِنْسَانَ يَتَبَرَّرُ بِالإِيمَانِ بِدُونِ أَعْمَالِ النَّامُوسِ.

29 أَمِ اللهُ لِلْيَهُودِ فَقَطْ؟ أَلَيْسَ لِلأُمَمِ أَيْضًا؟ بَلَى، لِلأُمَمِ أَيْضًا

30 لأَنَّ اللهَ وَاحِدٌ، هُوَ الَّذِي سَيُبَرِّرُ الْخِتَانَ بِالإِيمَانِ وَالْغُرْلَةَ بِالإِيمَانِ.

31 أَفَنُبْطِلُ النَّامُوسَ بِالإِيمَانِ؟ حَاشَا! بَلْ نُثَبِّتُ النَّامُوسَ.*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (14 مايو 2016)

حزقيال 18

1. وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ:
2. [مَا لَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ تَضْرِبُونَ هَذَا الْمَثَلَ عَلَى أَرْضِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, قَائِلِينَ: الآبَاءُ أَكَلُوا الْحِصْرِمَ وَأَسْنَانُ الأَبْنَاءِ ضَرِسَتْ؟
3. حَيٌّ أَنَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ, لاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدُ أَنْ تَضْرِبُوا هَذَا الْمَثَلَ فِي إِسْرَائِيلَ.
4. هَا كُلُّ النُّفُوسِ هِيَ لِي. نَفْسُ الأَبِ كَنَفْسِ الاِبْنِ. كِلاَهُمَا لِي. النَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ.
5. وَالإِنْسَانُ الَّذِي كَانَ بَارّاً وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً,
6. لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ, وَلَمْ يُنَجِّسِ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ وَلَمْ يَقْرُبِ امْرَأَةً طَامِثاً,
7. وَلَمْ يَظْلِمْ إِنْسَاناً, بَلْ رَدَّ لِلْمَدْيُونِ رَهْنَهُ, وَلَمْ يَغْتَصِبِ اغْتِصَاباً بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً,
8. وَلَمْ يُعْطِ بِالرِّبَا, وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ مُرَابَحَةً, وَكَفَّ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْجَوْرِ, وَأَجْرَى الْعَدْلَ الْحَقَّ بَيْنَ الإِنْسَانِ, وَالإِنْسَانِ
9. وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي وَحَفِظَ أَحْكَامِي لِيَعْمَلَ بِالْحَقِّ فَهُوَ بَارٌّ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ.
10. [فَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْناً مُعْتَنِفاً سَفَّاكَ دَمٍ, فَفَعَلَ شَيْئاً مِنْ هَذِهِ
11. وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ كُلَّ تِلْكَ, بَلْ أَكَلَ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَنَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ
12. وَظَلَمَ الْفَقِيرَ وَالْمِسْكِينَ, وَاغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَاباً, وَلَمْ يَرُدَّ الرَّهْنَ, وَقَدْ رَفَعَ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى الأَصْنَامِ وَفَعَلَ الرِّجْسَ,
13. وَأَعْطَى بِالرِّبَا وَأَخَذَ الْمُرَابَحَةَ, أَفَيَحْيَا؟ لاَ يَحْيَا! قَدْ عَمِلَ كُلَّ هَذِهِ الرَّجَاسَاتِ فَمَوْتاً يَمُوتُ. دَمُهُ يَكُونُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ!
14. [وَإِنْ وَلَدَ ابْناً رَأَى جَمِيعَ خَطَايَا أَبِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا فَرَآهَا وَلَمْ يَفْعَلْ مِثْلَهَا.
15. لَمْ يَأْكُلْ عَلَى الْجِبَالِ وَلَمْ يَرْفَعْ عَيْنَيْهِ إِلَى أَصْنَامِ بَيْتِ إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلاَ نَجَّسَ امْرَأَةَ قَرِيبِهِ
16. وَلاَ ظَلَمَ إِنْسَاناً وَلاَ ارْتَهَنَ رَهْناً وَلاَ اغْتَصَبَ اغْتِصَاباً, بَلْ بَذَلَ خُبْزَهُ لِلْجَوْعَانِ وَكَسَا الْعُرْيَانَ ثَوْباً
17. وَرَفَعَ يَدَهُ عَنِ الْفَقِيرِ وَلَمْ يَأْخُذْ رِباً وَلاَ مُرَابَحَةً, بَلْ أَجْرَى أَحْكَامِي وَسَلَكَ فِي فَرَائِضِي, فَإِنَّهُ لاَ يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِ أَبِيهِ. حَيَاةً يَحْيَا.
18. أَمَّا أَبُوهُ فَلأَنَّهُ ظَلَمَ ظُلْماً وَاغْتَصَبَ أَخَاهُ اغْتِصَاباً, وَعَمِلَ غَيْرَ الصَّالِحِ بَيْنَ شَعْبِهِ, فَهُوَذَا يَمُوتُ بِإِثْمِهِ.
19. [وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لِمَاذَا لاَ يَحْمِلُ الاِبْنُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ؟ أَمَّا الاِبْنُ فَقَدْ فَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً. حَفِظَ جَمِيعَ فَرَائِضِي وَعَمِلَ بِهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا.
20. اَلنَّفْسُ الَّتِي تُخْطِئُ هِيَ تَمُوتُ. الاِبْنُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الأَبِ وَالأَبُ لاَ يَحْمِلُ مِنْ إِثْمِ الاِبْنِ. بِرُّ الْبَارِّ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ وَشَرُّ الشِّرِّيرِ عَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ.
21. فَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ جَمِيعِ خَطَايَاهُ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا وَحَفِظَ كُلَّ فَرَائِضِي وَفَعَلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ.
22. كُلُّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي فَعَلَهَا لاَ تُذْكَرُ عَلَيْهِ. فِي بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَ يَحْيَا.
23. هَلْ مَسَرَّةً أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ الشِّرِّيرِ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ؟ أَلاَ بِرُجُوعِهِ عَنْ طُرُقِهِ فَيَحْيَا؟
24. وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْماً وَفَعَلَ مِثْلَ كُلِّ الرَّجَاسَاتِ الَّتِي يَفْعَلُهَا الشِّرِّيرُ, أَفَيَحْيَا؟ كُلُّ بِرِّهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ لاَ يُذْكَرُ. فِي خِيَانَتِهِ الَّتِي خَانَهَا وَفِي خَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي أَخْطَأَ بِهَا يَمُوتُ.
25. [وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. فَاسْمَعُوا الآنَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ. أَطَرِيقِي هِيَ غَيْرُ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَوِيَةٍ؟
26. إِذَا رَجَعَ الْبَارُّ عَنْ بِرِّهِ وَعَمِلَ إِثْماً وَمَاتَ فِيهِ, فَبِإِثْمِهِ الَّذِي عَمِلَهُ يَمُوتُ.
27. وَإِذَا رَجَعَ الشِّرِّيرُ عَنْ شَرِّهِ الَّذِي فَعَلَ, وَعَمِلَ حَقّاً وَعَدْلاً, فَهُوَ يُحْيِي نَفْسَهُ.
28. رَأَى فَرَجَعَ عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيهِ الَّتِي عَمِلَهَا فَحَيَاةً يَحْيَا. لاَ يَمُوتُ.
29. وَبَيْتُ إِسْرَائِيلَ يَقُولُ: لَيْسَتْ طَرِيقُ الرَّبِّ مُسْتَوِيَةً. أَطُرُقِي غَيْرُ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟ أَلَيْسَتْ طُرُقُكُمْ غَيْرَ مُسْتَقِيمَةٍ؟
30. مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ أَقْضِي عَلَيْكُمْ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ كُلِّ وَاحِدٍ كَطُرُقِهِ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. تُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا عَنْ كُلِّ مَعَاصِيكُمْ, وَلاَ يَكُونُ لَكُمُ الإِثْمُ مَهْلَكَةً.
31. اِطْرَحُوا عَنْكُمْ كُلَّ مَعَاصِيكُمُ الَّتِي عَصِيْتُمْ بِهَا, وَاعْمَلُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ قَلْباً جَدِيداً وَرُوحاً جَدِيدَةً. فَلِمَاذَا تَمُوتُونَ يَا بَيْتَ إِسْرَائِيلَ؟
32. لأَنِّي لاَ أُسَرُّ بِمَوْتِ مَنْ يَمُوتُ يَقُولُ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ. فَارْجِعُوا وَاحْيُوا].​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (3 مايو 2017)

ﻹﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﻤﻐﻨﻴﻦ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺎﻣﺔ ﺍﻟﺒﻜﻤﺎﺀ ﺑﻴﻦ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﺑﺎﺀ. ﻣﺬﻫﺒﺔ
ﻟﺪﺍﻭﺩ. ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺃﺧﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻔﻠﺴﻄﻴﻨﻴﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺟﺖ. ﺍﺭﺣﻤﻨﻲ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
ﻷﻥ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ ﻳﺘﻬﻤﻤﻨﻲ، ﻭﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻠﻪ ﻣﺤﺎﺭﺑﺎ ﻳﻀﺎﻳﻘﻨﻲ
2 ﺗﻬﻤﻤﻨﻲ ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺋﻲ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻠﻪ، ﻷﻥ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﻳﻦ ﻳﻘﺎﻭﻣﻮﻧﻨﻲ
ﺑﻜﺒﺮﻳﺎﺀ
3 ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺧﻮﻓﻲ، ﺃﻧﺎ ﻋﻠﻴﻚ ﺃﺗﻜﻞ
4 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻓﺘﺨﺮ ﺑﻜﻼﻣﻪ. ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﺖ ﻓﻼ ﺃﺧﺎﻑ. ﻣﺎﺫﺍ
ﻳﺼﻨﻌﻪ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻟﺒﺸﺮ
5 ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻛﻠﻪ ﻳﺤﺮﻓﻮﻥ ﻛﻼﻣﻲ. ﻋﻠﻲ ﻛﻞ ﺃﻓﻜﺎﺭﻫﻢ ﺑﺎﻟﺸﺮ
6 ﻳﺠﺘﻤﻌﻮﻥ، ﻳﺨﺘﻔﻮﻥ، ﻳﻼﺣﻈﻮﻥ ﺧﻄﻮﺍﺗﻲ ﻋﻨﺪﻣﺎ ﺗﺮﺻﺪﻭﺍ
ﻧﻔﺴﻲ
7 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺇﺛﻤﻬﻢ ﺟﺎﺯﻫﻢ. ﺑﻐﻀﺐ ﺃﺧﻀﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﻮﺏ ﻳﺎ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ
8 ﺗﻴﻬﺎﻧﻲ ﺭﺍﻗﺒﺖ. ﺍﺟﻌﻞ ﺃﻧﺖ ﺩﻣﻮﻋﻲ ﻓﻲ ﺯﻗﻚ. ﺃﻣﺎ ﻫﻲ ﻓﻲ
ﺳﻔﺮﻙ
9 ﺣﻴﻨﺌﺬ ﺗﺮﺗﺪ ﺃﻋﺪﺍﺋﻲ ﺇﻟﻰ ﺍﻟﻮﺭﺍﺀ ﻓﻲ ﻳﻮﻡ ﺃﺩﻋﻮﻙ ﻓﻴﻪ. ﻫﺬﺍ
ﻗﺪ ﻋﻠﻤﺘﻪ ﻷﻥ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻲ
10 ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺃﻓﺘﺨﺮ ﺑﻜﻼﻣﻪ. ﺍﻟﺮﺏ ﺃﻓﺘﺨﺮ ﺑﻜﻼﻣﻪ
11 ﻋﻠﻰ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺗﻮﻛﻠﺖ ﻓﻼ ﺃﺧﺎﻑ. ﻣﺎﺫﺍ ﻳﺼﻨﻌﻪ ﺑﻲ ﺍﻹﻧﺴﺎﻥ
12 ﺍﻟﻠﻬﻢ، ﻋﻠﻲ ﻧﺬﻭﺭﻙ. ﺃﻭﻓﻲ ﺫﺑﺎﺋﺢ ﺷﻜﺮ ﻟﻚ
13 ﻷﻧﻚ ﻧﺠﻴﺖ ﻧﻔﺴﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﻮﺕ. ﻧﻌﻢ، ﻭﺭﺟﻠﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺰﻟﻖ،
ﻟﻜﻲ ﺃﺳﻴﺮ ﻗﺪﺍﻡ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻧﻮﺭ ﺍﻷﺣﻴﺎﺀ​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (8 يوليو 2017)

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل أفسس الإصحاح الثالث

1 بِسَبَبِ هذَا أَنَا بُولُسُ، أَسِيرُ الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَجْلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الأُمَمُ،
2 إِنْ كُنْتُمْ قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ بِتَدْبِيرِ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي لأَجْلِكُمْ.
3 أَنَّهُ بِإِعْلاَنٍ عَرَّفَنِي بِالسِّرِّ. كَمَا سَبَقْتُ فَكَتَبْتُ بِالإِيجَازِ.
4 الَّذِي بِحَسَبِهِ حِينَمَا تَقْرَأُونَهُ، تَقْدِرُونَ أَنْ تَفْهَمُوا دِرَايَتِي بِسِرِّ الْمَسِيحِ.
5 الَّذِي فِي أَجْيَال أُخَرَ لَمْ يُعَرَّفْ بِهِ بَنُو الْبَشَرِ، كَمَا قَدْ أُعْلِنَ الآنَ لِرُسُلِهِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ وَأَنْبِيَائِهِ بِالرُّوحِ:
6 أَنَّ الأُمَمَ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الْمِيرَاثِ وَالْجَسَدِ وَنَوَالِ مَوْعِدِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ بِالإِنْجِيلِ.
7 الَّذِي صِرْتُ أَنَا خَادِمًا لَهُ حَسَبَ مَوْهِبَةِ نِعْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُعْطَاةِ لِي حَسَبَ فِعْلِ قُوَّتِهِ.
8 لِي أَنَا أَصْغَرَ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، أُعْطِيَتْ هذِهِ النِّعْمَةُ، أَنْ أُبَشِّرَ بَيْنَ الأُمَمِ بِغِنَى الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي لاَ يُسْتَقْصَى،
9 وَأُنِيرَ الْجَمِيعَ فِي مَا هُوَ شَرِكَةُ السِّرِّ الْمَكْتُومِ مُنْذُ الدُّهُورِ فِي اللهِ خَالِقِ الْجَمِيعِ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ.
10 لِكَيْ يُعَرَّفَ الآنَ عِنْدَ الرُّؤَسَاءِ وَالسَّلاَطِينِ فِي السَّمَاوِيَّاتِ، بِوَاسِطَةِ الْكَنِيسَةِ، بِحِكْمَةِ اللهِ الْمُتَنَوِّعَةِ،
11 حَسَبَ قَصْدِ الدُّهُورِ الَّذِي صَنَعَهُ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ رَبِّنَا.
12 الَّذِي بِهِ لَنَا جَرَاءَةٌ وَقُدُومٌ بِإِيمَانِهِ عَنْ ثِقَةٍ.
13 لِذلِكَ أَطْلُبُ أَنْ لاَ تَكِلُّوا فِي شَدَائِدِي لأَجْلِكُمُ الَّتِي هِيَ مَجْدُكُمْ.
14 بِسَبَبِ هذَا أَحْنِي رُكْبَتَيَّ لَدَى أَبِي رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ،
15 الَّذِي مِنْهُ تُسَمَّى كُلُّ عَشِيرَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ.
16 لِكَيْ يُعْطِيَكُمْ بِحَسَبِ غِنَى مَجْدِهِ، أَنْ تَتَأَيَّدُوا بِالْقُوَّةِ بِرُوحِهِ فِي الإِنْسَانِ الْبَاطِنِ،
17 لِيَحِلَّ الْمَسِيحُ بِالإِيمَانِ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ،
18 وَأَنْتُمْ مُتَأَصِّلُونَ وَمُتَأَسِّسُونَ فِي الْمَحَبَّةِ، حَتَّى تَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تُدْرِكُوا مَعَ جَمِيعِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ، مَا هُوَ الْعَرْضُ وَالطُّولُ وَالْعُمْقُ وَالْعُلْوُ،
19 وَتَعْرِفُوا مَحَبَّةَ الْمَسِيحِ الْفَائِقَةَ الْمَعْرِفَةِ، لِكَيْ تَمْتَلِئُوا إِلَى كُلِّ مِلْءِ اللهِ.
20 وَالْقَادِرُ أَنْ يَفْعَلَ فَوْقَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، أَكْثَرَ جِدًّا مِمَّا نَطْلُبُ أَوْ نَفْتَكِرُ، بِحَسَبِ الْقُوَّةِ الَّتِي تَعْمَلُ فِينَا،
21 لَهُ الْمَجْدُ فِي الْكَنِيسَةِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ إِلَى جَمِيعِ أَجْيَالِ دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. آمِينَ.​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (9 أغسطس 2017)

مزمور 104

1 بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ. يَا رَبُّ إِلهِي، قَدْ عَظُمْتَ جِدًّا. مَجْدًا وَجَلاَلاً لَبِسْتَ.

2 اللاَّبِسُ النُّورَ كَثَوْبٍ، الْبَاسِطُ السَّمَاوَاتِ كَشُقَّةٍ.

3 الْمُسَقِّفُ عَلاَلِيَهُ بِالْمِيَاهِ. الْجَاعِلُ السَّحَابَ مَرْكَبَتَهُ، الْمَاشِي عَلَى أَجْنِحَةِ الرِّيحِ.

4 الصَّانِعُ مَلاَئِكَتَهُ رِيَاحًا، وَخُدَّامَهُ نَارًا مُلْتَهِبَةً.

5 الْمُؤَسِّسُ الأَرْضَ عَلَى قَوَاعِدِهَا فَلاَ تَتَزَعْزَعُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ وَالأَبَدِ.

6 كَسَوْتَهَا الْغَمْرَ كَثَوْبٍ. فَوْقَ الْجِبَالِ تَقِفُ الْمِيَاهُ.

7 مِنِ انْتِهَارِكَ تَهْرُبُ، مِنْ صَوْتِ رَعْدِكَ تَفِرُّ.

8 تَصْعَدُ إِلَى الْجِبَالِ. تَنْزِلُ إِلَى الْبِقَاعِ، إِلَى الْمَوْضِعِ الَّذِي أَسَّسْتَهُ لَهَا.

9 وَضَعْتَ لَهَا تَخْمًا لاَ تَتَعَدَّاهُ. لاَ تَرْجعُ لِتُغَطِّيَ الأَرْضَ.

10 اَلْمُفَجِّرُ عُيُونًا فِي الأَوْدِيَةِ. بَيْنَ الْجِبَالِ تَجْرِي.

11 تَسْقِي كُلَّ حَيَوَانِ الْبَرِّ. تَكْسِرُ الْفِرَاءُ ظَمْأَهَا.

12 فَوْقَهَا طُيُورُ السَّمَاءِ تَسْكُنُ. مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَغْصَانِ تُسَمِّعُ صَوْتًا.

13 السَّاقِي الْجِبَالَ مِنْ عَلاَلِيهِ. مِنْ ثَمَرِ أَعْمَالِكَ تَشْبَعُ الأَرْضُ.

14 الْمُنْبِتُ عُشْبًا لِلْبَهَائِمِ، وَخُضْرَةً لِخِدْمَةِ الإِنْسَانِ، لإِخْرَاجِ خُبْزٍ مِنَ الأَرْضِ،

15 وَخَمْرٍ تُفَرِّحُ قَلْبَ الإِنْسَانِ، لإِلْمَاعِ وَجْهِهِ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الزَّيْتِ، وَخُبْزٍ يُسْنِدُ قَلْبَ الإِنْسَانِ.

16 تَشْبَعُ أَشْجَارُ الرَّبِّ، أَرْزُ لُبْنَانَ الَّذِي نَصَبَهُ.

17 حَيْثُ تُعَشِّشُ هُنَاكَ الْعَصَافِيرُ. أَمَّا اللَّقْلَقُ فَالسَّرْوُ بَيْتُهُ.

18 الْجِبَالُ الْعَالِيَةُ لِلْوُعُولِ، الصُّخُورُ مَلْجَأٌ لِلْوِبَارِ.

19 صَنَعَ الْقَمَرَ لِلْمَوَاقِيتِ. الشَّمْسُ تَعْرِفُ مَغْرِبَهَا.

20 تَجْعَلُ ظُلْمَةً فَيَصِيرُ لَيْلٌ. فِيهِ يَدِبُّ كُلُّ حَيَوَان الْوَعْرِ.

21 الأَشْبَالُ تُزَمْجِرُ لِتَخْطَفَ، وَلِتَلْتَمِسَ مِنَ اللهِ طَعَامَهَا.

22 تُشْرِقُ الشَّمْسُ فَتَجْتَمِعُ، وَفِي مَآوِيهَا تَرْبِضُ.

23 الإِنْسَانُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى عَمَلِهِ، وَإِلَى شُغْلِهِ إِلَى الْمَسَاءِ.

24 مَا أَعْظَمَ أَعْمَالَكَ يَا رَبُّ! كُلَّهَا بِحِكْمَةٍ صَنَعْتَ. مَلآنةٌ الأَرْضُ مِنْ غِنَاكَ.

25 هذَا الْبَحْرُ الْكَبِيرُ الْوَاسِعُ الأَطْرَافِ. هُنَاكَ دَبَّابَاتٌ بِلاَ عَدَدٍ. صِغَارُ حَيَوَانٍ مَعَ كِبَارٍ.

26 هُنَاكَ تَجْرِي السُّفُنُ. لِوِيَاثَانُ هذَا خَلَقْتَهُ لِيَلْعَبَ فِيهِ.

27 كُلُّهَا إِيَّاكَ تَتَرَجَّى لِتَرْزُقَهَا قُوتَهَا فِي حِينِهِ.

28 تُعْطِيهَا فَتَلْتَقِطُ. تَفْتَحُ يَدَكَ فَتَشْبَعُ خَيْرًا.

29 تَحْجُبُ وَجْهَكَ فَتَرْتَاعُ. تَنْزِعُ أَرْوَاحَهَا فَتَمُوتُ، وَإِلَى تُرَابِهَا تَعُودُ.

30 تُرْسِلُ رُوحَكَ فَتُخْلَقُ، وَتُجَدِّدُ وَجْهَ الأَرْضِ.

31 يَكُونُ مَجْدُ الرَّبِّ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ. يَفْرَحُ الرَّبُّ بِأَعْمَالِهِ.

32 النَّاظِرُ إِلَى الأَرْضِ فَتَرْتَعِدُ. يَمَسُّ الْجِبَالَ فَتُدَخِّنُ.

33 أُغَنِّي لِلرَّبِّ فِي حَيَاتِي. أُرَنِّمُ لإِلهِي مَا دُمْتُ مَوْجُودًا.

34 فَيَلَذُّ لَهُ نَشِيدِي، وَأَنَا أَفْرَحُ بِالرَّبِّ.

35 لِتُبَدِ الْخُطَاةُ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَالأَشْرَارُ لاَ يَكُونُوا بَعْدُ. بَارِكِي يَا نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ. هَلِّلُويَا.​


----------

